# PPP ~ Development projects and modernisation of Sindh



## Qalandari

Government Girls College








School in Larkana

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Qalandari

Public Library














Linar cancer hospital






Bakhtawar model school






NADRA office

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari

Chandka medical college

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari

*PPP: Asia's largest solar powered RO plant installed in Tharparkar*







http://www.express.com.pk/epaper/PoP...&Date=20141225








*PPP - 750 RO plants to be set up in Thar by June this year*





Asif Ali Zardari inaugurates water distillation plant in Mithi. PHOTO: NNI
*HYDERABAD / MITHI: Promising to supply clean drinking water to each village in the desert region of Tharparkar, Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP) Co-Chairman Asif Ali Zardari inaugurated what is being billed as Pakistan’s largest reverse osmosis (RO) plant in Mithi on Wednesday.
The hybrid solar desalination plant, set up at a cost of Rs934 million in the Misri Shah area of Mithi, will process up to two million gallons of water a day. The filtered water will be supplied to the Mithi and Islamkot tehsils, and the close to 100 villages located around them.


“The entire Tharparkar region will get potable water before the PPP’s tenure in Sindh government is over,” Zardari said at the inauguration ceremony. He was accompanied by his daughter Bakhtawar.


“PPP might be criticised by some on various aspects, but our manifesto is to serve the people. We remain strong in both Sindh and the rest of Pakistan,” he said.The Sindh government plans to set up as many as 750 RO plants across Tharparkar at a total cost of Rs5 billion. According to the spokesperson of Pak Oasis – the company building these plants – around 150 of them have been made functional. The remaining will become functional before June this year, he said.





The Misri Shah plant has been designed to function on solar energy during power outages to ensure water is filtered 24 hours a day.
“We plan to introduce solar-powered tube wells and water pumps in Sindh,” Zardari said at the ceremony.
Acknowledging the issues confronting minorities in the province, he asked Sindh Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah to give jobs to the Meghwadh, Kohli and Bheel people of the province through the special minority quota.
Zardari also said land in Tharparkar was being surveyed for setting up industries. He added that people of the region will be provided easy loans through Sindh Bank to help them practise cattle farming.
CM Shah said he will make sure all 750 RO plants are functional before the end of June.Zardari also held a brief meeting with the local leaders at Darbar Hall in Mithi. The media was denied access to both the events.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/818576/7...-thar-by-june/*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari

Located in Thatta is Pakistan's first wind power plant









*





Darawat Dam in Jamshoro 





Darawat Dam, after completion, will irrigate 50,000 acres of land and bring socio-economic development in remote areas of Sindh. It is being constructed at the cost of Rs 9300 million. It would store 121,600 acre feet of flood water and provide employment opportunities and emancipation for the women. The concrete-faced rock-filled dam is 820 feet long and 141 feet high, which will help creating 4,500 employment opportunities during the construction, operation and its maintenance.




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari

*Sindh's educational and health policies in pictures.... Sindh marching towards glory*














*11.9m vaccinated in Sindh in 6 days*








Close 




















pic.twitter.com/HfkcFYHVsQ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Qalandari

http://www.siasat.pk//twitter.com/sharmilafaruqi/status/452416960274636800/photo/1/large









Gorakh hill station








Bilawal Bhutto Zardari park Khairpur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Keenjhar lake Thatta





Shaheed Benazir Bhutto University Nawabshah





Shaheed Benazir Bhutto Medical College and Hospital Lyari, Karachi 







Shaheed Benazir Bhutto Lyari University 







Sharah-e-Quaideen, Karachi 4 lane road with LED solar lights














Shaheed Benazir Bhutto Park, Bot Basin Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Qalandari

*PPP is the best ~Countless PPP achievements~*























pic.twitter.com/Wi0lqjRdzf 

































pic.twitter.com/EFqqnlPZ6S

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waleed3601

You have got to be kidding me....

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
17


----------



## Qalandari

*Countless PPP achievements*





















Inauguration of mega project in Hyderabad








Inauguration of Prem Nagar dry port












President Zardari inaugurating newly completed Jinnah Hydro Project


----------



## Qalandari

President Zardari and Governor Magsi, inaugurating the Naulang Dam Project in Balochistan











President Zardari inaugurating newly completed Hydel Project of Allai Khwar






*Modern infrastructure in Sindh & other ongoing PPP projects*


----------



## Qalandari

President Asif Ali Zardari unveiling the plaque to inaugurate the scheme of Provision of 50,000 residential plots for poorest of the poor under Shaheed Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto towns Sindh at Karachi on March 12, 2013.

An unmatched welfare scheme of the Government of Sindh for low income families : 

*The Sindh government has launched the scheme Shaheed Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto Towns under the instructions of former President of Pakistan Asif Ali Zardari for providing 50,000 plots free of cost to the poorest of the poor families. *The infrastructure development work on 18,000 plots in Shaheed Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto Towns, Karachi have almost been completed and will be ready for construction of houses soon.

*In the first phase of Shaheed Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto Town 27,500 plots has been allotted through balloting in 8th districts of Karachi, Hayderabad, Jamshoro, Thatta, Dadu,Mirpurkhas, Khairpur and Tando Muhammad Khan.*Government of Sindh will bear the expenditure incured on development work as well as on provision of water, electricity and gas connection.

The development work in the SMBBT is being monitored by Chief Minister Sindh Syed Qaim Ali Shah and Local Government Minister Syed Owais Muzaffar. Special efforts were made for early completion of all development works which are being carried out under final stage only because of keen interest of Local Government Minister. 

For more information SMBBT website link:
Shaheed Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto Towns - SMBBT


*Shaheed Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto Trauma Centre*Pakistan's largest 500 bedded, 14-storey Trauma centre nearing completion















Hyderabad-Mirpurkhas newly built highway










Responding to medical emergencies: Sindh to get Rescue 1122 emergency service soon
http://tribune.com.pk/story/702521/r...-service-soon/

Documentary on Sindh Irrigation department projects (2008-2013):
Part 1
http://tune.pk/video/1658271/documen...nment-of-sindh

Part 2
http://tune.pk/video/1657182/annual-...emes-sindh-adp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

*Restoration work being carried out in Frere hall Karachi



















Proposed renovation of Empress market and parking plaza, Karachi*








Renovation of Cantt station undergoingCurrent view:













Interior - All political pics and posters out - Quaid-e-Azam in



Renovation render:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

They did this in 5 years? and +2 year now?? Man Sindh is Following the Foot step of China... Imran and Shahbaz should Learn From them 

KCR to abhi tk chal ni saki Karachi me

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Qalandari

*Shahrah-e-Pakistan Signal Free Corridor 
*
Total width of flyovers: 1680- 1730 meters 
Total Cost: PKR 1415 Millions 

4 flyovers info:

*Flyover 1:* Water Pump Fly-over 
Width Size: 610 meters
Total Cost: PKR 493 million 
Lanes: 3 on each Side (total 6 lanes)

*Flyover:* Aysha Manzil Fly-over 
Width Size: 460 meters
Total Cost: PKR 377 million
Lanes: 3 on each Side (total 6 lanes)

*Flyover 3:* Daak Khana Fly-over
Width Size: 460 meters
Total Cost: PKR 369.97 million
Lanes: 3 on each Side (total 6 lanes)

*Flyover 4:* Teen-Hatti Fly-over
Width Size: 150-200 meters
Total Cost: PKR 175 million


































View of Gulshan-e-Jinnah (Polo Ground), on the occasion of inauguration ceremony, in Karachi on Tuesday, October 08, 2013
*



*

*After successful INTEREST FREE loan scheme (last 2 years) Sindh to distribute zakat among 82,000 poor families utilising ATM cards*




KARACHI: Sindh government will distribute Rs 6,000 zakat each among 82,000 poor families during Ramzan. Secretary Zakat and Ushr Department Ramzan Awan said the zakat money would be distributed among needy families registered by 7,000 local zakat committees across Sindh province. 

A new mechanism comprising ATM cards would be initiated with the help of Sindh Bank for zakat distribution. He said 60 percent of the zakat is distributed to needy families under Guzara allowance while 40 percent include funds for hospitals so as to provide free treatment to needy people, student stipends and other social projects. 

We have distributed Rs 400 million zakat among different hospitals including Sindh Institute of Urology Transplant, Jinnah Postgraduate Medical Centre, Civil Hospital and others for free treatment of needy people, he said. The total funds for zakat department are around Rs 2,000 million, which are collected only through deductions from banks, he said. 

He said the government was mulling over to launch an awareness campaign among masses to give their zakat to government in order to provide more funds to the needy people. The provincial department has planned to distribute Rs 50 million among 10,000 families in Thar. 

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/sindh/2...-poor-families


----------



## Qalandari

Korangi Creek Industrial Park (Pakistan's first industrial park)

















The infrastructure work is in its final phase of completion. Water supply and waste water connection networks both external & internal have been completed. Main power distribution and road lighting, underground networks are nearing completion. Main arterial roads & storm water drainage system phase - I, and external & internal industrial distribution gas network have been completed. 

The KCIP project has been designed by Jurong Singapore, renowned internationally for their expertise whereas Nespak with wide experience in this field is given the responsibility for subsequent architectural design, engineering services and construction supervision of the project. 


NIP has also completed construction of :

- 2.8 million gallons underground water reservoir, 
- 50,000 gallons overhead reservoir, pumping station along with back-up generator. 
- Underground 14.7 mmcfd gas for its 48 MW captive power plant for industrial use has already been sanctioned by SSGC, while KWSB has sanctioned water supply of 3.5mgd. 
- A full fledged site office is operational to provide all the information and assist visitors & entrepreneurs for a detailed brief on the project.

The project offers entrepreneurs with guaranteed uninterrupted power supply through 48 MW captive power plant and all essential utilities like water, gas and telecommunication at the customer's doorstep. The hallmark of this industrial zone is perimeter wall with controlled entry and exit to the complex spreading over an area of 250 acres at Korangi Creek offering a safe and secure environment to the industrialists.

*Sindh becomes the best tourist destination (pics)*


----------



## Qalandari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

*Pakistan's first Drug & Poisons Information Centre opens in Sindh and other PPP era projects*







The first drug and poison information centre of the country has been established at the KMC’s Karachi Medical and Dental College (KMDC).

Doctors and paramedical staff at the centre will provide information to patients about medicines and for this purpose a helpline having telephone numbers: 0213-6678803, 0213-6678802 has been set up, said a handout issued on Sunday.

The centre has been established on the directive of Administrator Karachi Rauf Akhtar Farooqui, who had instructed the Health Department to set up a department where patients could be assisted about drug prescription and diet.

This centre has been linked with medical libraries and equipped with latest software to assist patients, as adequate and safe use of medicines is necessary for effective treatment.

http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/2014...et-up-at-kmdc/




Other development projects:

Pakistan Textile City to be launched in July in Karachi

http://www.pstimes.com/2014/05/24/te...-na-body-told/

Pakistan Textile City Karachi (PTCL) MASTER PLAN











Work on Shaheen Complex flyover to begin

http://www.thenews.com.pk/Todays-New...egin-next-week


KMC to open Engineering College soon 

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/sindh/2...g-college-soon


----------



## Qalandari

*PPP era projects*




























__________________

CM Sindh inauguration in Sukkur


----------



## Qalandari

CM Sindh laid Foundation Stone of Bilawal Bhutto Zardari Public School in TandoALLAHyar













Vestas Denmark Company of Wind Turbine Energy meeting with Sindh Board of Investment for Investment in Wind Energy





*PPP ~ Ten thousand affordable bungalows to be built in Hawke's Bay*
*





KARACHI: The Lyari Development Authority (LDA) has finalised the ‘affordable public housing scheme’ which will cater to the construction of about 10,000 single- and double-storey bungalows in Hawke’s Bay.*


The bungalows will be built on modern lines and will be equipped with all civic facilities. This was finalised at a high-level meeting chaired by LDA director-general Agha Maqsood Abbas and attended by senior officers including Sarfaraz Khan, Shahid Hassan, Syed Tasneem Ahmed, Intikhab Alam and SM Iqbal, according to a statement issued on Thursday.
The meeting also decided that the LDA and Shaheed Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto Towns (SMBBT) project will participate in an international exhibition being organised by the Association of Builders and Developers from Aug 12 to 14 at Karachi Expo Centre.
The association is organising the exhibition that is aimed to provide an exclusive, international level platform where foreign companies will also participate. The meeting decided that people who have been allotted and have paid all dues of their plots in the Hawke’s Bay scheme 42, LDA, will be given prizes through balloting on the concluding day of exhibition at its stall.
Agha Maqsood Abbas has disclosed that the bungalows will be constructed on modern lines with all the latest civic facilities with the help of experts in the field. He further disclosed that the bungalows will be given to general public on easy instalments to help solve the residential problems.
Besides, the stall will also be set up by SMBBT project to update visitors on the developmental activities being carried out in the SMBBT and the concrete steps being taken by the present government to solve the residential problems of general public.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/745755/b...in-hawkes-bay/

*Sindh Government starts Reverse Osmosis plants*
*http://tribune.com.pk/story/730426/m...rts-ro-plants/ KARACHI: Sindh government has started on Wednesday Reverse Osmosis plants in different areas so that sea water can be used as drinking water.*
According to sources, PPP chairperson Asif Ali Zardari and Patron-in-chief- Bilawal Bhutto Zardari have given special orders to provide potable water to Mawach Goth, Panch So Quarters, Musharraf Colony, Maripur, Lyari and Qasim Muhalla.
These RO plants will convert ground water and sea water into drinking water for the residents of these areas.
The plants will draw sea water out through tube wells and it will then be converted into mineral water after going through four different kinds of treatments. Several of these areas are suffering from a severe water crisis since the pipelines have broken down.
This crisis is worsened by the incompetency of the water board and electricity providers. Several people don’t have enough water to drink or use even in Ramazan and this will help solve that problem. The plants will also help people who live in the area.


----------



## Qalandari

*PPP ~ Four hundred thousand pupils to get stipends worth Rs 1.2 billion through ATM, Cellphone service*






*KARACHI: Sindh Senior Education Minister Nisar Ahmed Khuhro on Friday distributed stipend cards for scholarships among girl students at the GGHS Junior Model No1 (Pahariwala) School, Jamshed Town, PECHS block 2.The programme organised by the reform support unit of the Sindh education and literacy department saw girl students of class six to 10 being presented with means to receive their monthly stipend electronically.“We have set aside Rs1.2 billion for some 400,000 class six to 10 students’ scholarship in Sindh. Of them the class six to class eight students will be given the scholarship instalments through automated teller machine (ATM) cards while the students of class nine and 10 will be given their amounts through the Telenor Easypaisa mobile account. A total of Rs3,500 per month will be distributed among the students from backward or rural areas while the ones living in the city would be getting Rs2,500 a month,” the minister said on the occasion.“Getting this money to the students has only been made possible now after two years as earlier the education department had faced plenty of dishonesty. The new method selected is more transparent,” he added.It was also announced on the occasion that work had been started on renovation of schools in need of it in Sindh and those without water and electricity connections would be getting these necessities, too.The minister also said teachers who were not attending schools and doing their jobs would be dealt harshly.“They are the main cause of embarrassment for the education department and the reason for falling standards of education in the province.

http://www.ppp.org.pk/news123/?p=7915*






*Historic MOUs signed between Sindh government and Chinese friends and other Sindh projects*


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Modern Karachi


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*Solar Panels installation in schools of Tharparkar*























*DHQ Hospital in Qambar under construction*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari

*Jail Chowrangi, Karachi*







*Phuleli Canal near Hyderabad




Newly renovated Mehran Park in Qasimabad, Hyderabad*



















*KARACHI: Under-construction $6 million Maternity Ward at Jinnah Postgraduate Medical Center (JPMC)



*

*Sindh government sings MoU with UK-based firm (Thar coal project related)*


----------



## Qalandari

*Khairpur Special Economic Zone*

























*PPP ~ Sindh development projects including Karachi Transport plan being implemented*






KARACHI - The 12th Public-Private Partnership Policy Board in its meeting made historical decisions about the mega development projects to be implemented under the PPP mode of investment in transport, health, livestock communication and social development sectors.

The meeting was held under the chairmanship of Sindh Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah at the CM House here on Thursday.


- The board accorded permission for development and launching of the *mega bus terminal on 100 acres of land located at Northern Bypass – 3-km from main Super Highway - to meet the future demand of 2,000 intercity buses
- The board also accorded same approval for construction of various terminals in Karachi and Hyderabad including the construction of an underground parking plaza under Bagh Ibn-e-Qasim Clifton
- It also gave go-ahead signal to the BRTS proposal received by the KMC from Bahria Town management to launch Blue Line Bus corridor from Bahria Town to Sohrab Goth and to Tower (40-km) and from Super Highway Northern Bypass to Karachi Airport (12-km) with its own investment.

- The board approved the project for launching of Intercity Bus projects on nine potential routes of Karachi
- Similarly, it approved another project from launching four driving schools each at Karachi, Hyderabad, Sukkur and Larkana

- The board also considered the energy related project and decided for establishment of Sindh Transmission and Dispatch Company on the pattern of NTDC to create capacity for distributing the power

- It also expressed satisfaction over the working on the Nooriabad Power Company to generate 100MW and recommended for early issuance of license from Nepra

- The board after threadbare discussion agreed with the proposal of Health Department for procuring services of private partners for RHC/THC/DHQ and other hospitals for improving infrastructure and delivery of health services to the people. It was informed that eight big hospital managements including Agha Khan Hospital, Indus Hospital and others have expressed interest to deliver their services

- It directed the Sindh Education and Literacy Department to conduct feasibility study as well as private partner solicitation for the education management organisation to improve the quality of education in selected schools by outsourcing the management of public sector schools to reputable education organisations

- It also approved the PDF funding and project development studies for:

- Qadirpur Kandhkot bridge project 
- Mangoes and agriculture produce market project
- Liquid natural gas (LNG) import project 

- Sindh Education reform initiative

Special Education public-private partnership projects management contract for:

- Keenjhar Lake huts
- Improvement of facilities and infrastructure at Gorakh Hills Project
- Hawksbay Road under Lyari development authority 

- Tidal energy project along the Sindh Coast

Placing the example of Hyderabad-Mirpurkhas dual carriageway construction under the PPP mode of investment, the CM said they were implementing another project of Jhirk-Mula Katiar Bridge and were planning to launch construction of Karachi to Thattaand Hyderabad to Tando Muhammad Khan roads under this mode of development. 

http://nation.com.pk/karachi/13-Sep-...r-sindh-okayed










CM orders: new bus service will now cover Gulshan-e-Hadeed

KARACHI: Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah has directed the provincial transport authority to ensure that certain number of buses of the first fleet of KMC People’s Bus Service on Quaidabad-Saddar route may be extended up to Gulshan -e-Hadeed/Steel Town.

He on the occasion also directed the concerned officials to bring the remaining 32 KMC People’s Buses on the road within four to six weeks’ time.

“Of this fleet of 32 KMC People’s Bus Service 18 must ply on Suhrab Goth - Saddar route and Surjani Town - Saddar routerespectively,” said the chief minister.

Syed Qaim Ali Shah said those coming from interior Sindh through Super Highway needed to be facilitated at Suhrab Goth bus stand so as to reach different parts of the metropolis.

The chief minister on the occasion said the success of Peoples Bus Service could be gauged from the fact that people from different areas have started demanding for extension of its service.

He said that since Gulshan-e-Hadeed and Steel Town were the adjoining areas of Quaidabad as such this service could easily benefit the residents of these area therefore a certain number of these buses would ply from and up to Steel Mill from Tower via Quaidabad.

Orange line bus corridor
From Secondary Board Office, Nazimabad to Banaras Chowrangi, Orangi Town and get it awarded by December 2014. He said that Rs three billion have been made available for the project.

Green line bus corridorHe said that PC-I of Green Bus Service has been prepared by NESPAK consultants and submitted to the P&D Department for onward transmission to federal government, the sponsors of the project. 
Yellow line bus corridor
Yellow Line Bus Corridor, implemented under Public Private Partnership Mode of Investment has been expedited and hopefullywill be awarded by December 2014. 

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/sindh/1...lshan-e-hadeed*


----------



## Yousafzai_M

What a load of Bullshit !

@Qalandari I hope you realise you are not addressing some illiterate villagers from interior Sindh here and nobody is going to take your Pakistan Pathetic Party nonsense as anything serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Qalandari

*PPP ~ 500 bed teaching hospital foundation stone laid in Jamshoro and other projects in Sindh*






Inauguration of Pharmacy Department in LUMHS Jamshoro












Sindh government continues to provide subsidised tractors to poor farmers


----------



## Qalandari

Shah Latif University Khairpur 






Government Degree College Khairpur


----------



## Qalandari

National Highway at Kot Dijji, Khairpur District


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Sindh Highway






























*PPP to subsidise farm implements worth Rs 1230 million*
KARACHI: The Sindh government will provide Rs1,230 million subsidy to growers on purchase or hiring of farm implements to promote mechanised farming in the province during 2014-*15.


The incentives include:

- Rs1,000m for assistance to farmers on purchase of 11,000 wheel type tractors on subsidised rates

- Rs100m subsidy on hiring of agriculture implements for mechanised farming 

- Rs130m for provision of solar pumps to farmers on 50 per cent subsidy.


Agriculture Secretary Saqib Soomro told Dawn that the department would introduce for the first time in the province use of tubewells and pumps to be propelled with the help of solar energy. The concept already introduced in the Punjab would go a long way in minimising cost of electricity and would ensure uninterrupted supply of water even during the electricity failures.


He said that solar pumps and tubewells will be provided to farmers on 50pc of the purchase price.


The World Bank-assisted Rs8,746m Sindh agriculture growth project will be launched this year to improve productivity of minor crops and to provide market access to small and medium producers to major town markets and develop a value chain for increasing value-addition to minor crops, such as tomato and chillies to save large commodities of local produce from wastage.


The project aims at investing in knowledge and technology for farmers of minor crops and livestock.


Among the new projects to be implemented this fiscal year include:

- the establishment of a Rs200m cotton and sugarcane research institute at Ghotki, which has lately emerged as a cluster of sugar mills. There are already five research centres operating in the province to raise output of various crops.


- development of technology for production of hybrid seeds in the province at a cost of Rs500m 

- launching of bio-fertiliser agriculture programme at a cost of Rs300m.


http://www.ppp.org.pk/news123/?p=8469

*Pakistan Textile Mills association praises PPP's policies and hits out at Nawaz league's flop policies*
LAHORE: It was something unusual: the powerful textile tycoons feeding a former president who is also head of a political party that lost the last elections to a “business-friendly” politician, and recalling *his five-year tenure during which the industry was able to increase its exports by almost $5 billion to $13.5-14 billion.

The occasion was the dinner hosted by All Pakistan Textile Mills Association (Aptma) former chairman Gohar Ejaz at his home for Pakistan People’s Party co-chairman Asif Ali Zardari.


Normally, the business community of Punjab is believed to be suspicious of the PPP because of its past. Many remember how the wholesale nationalisation of the industry and banking sector in 70s had deprived the industrialists of their wealth and forced them to start from a scratch and rebuild their businesses.


The PML-N and its leader are widely considered pro-business. But no longer. The business community’s preferences seem to be shifting fast.


“It was because of President Zardari’s pro-business policies and his personal interest in ensuring energy supplies to the industry in Punjab that created an enabling environment in the province that the industry was able to raise its exports,” said Gohar.
Between 1947 and 2008, the textile exports went up to $9-9.5 billion. But during the last term of the PPP, the industry’s exports surged 50pc.

“We, as business community, do not have any preference for or affiliation with any political party or politician. However, it will be unfair if we don’t give credit to Mr Zardari who helped the industry and the country earn more export revenue and save thousands of jobs,” Gohar said.


Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, who had promised to mend the economy and resolve the growing energy crisis before his assuming of the office for a third term, is now seen by many businessmen as pursuing populist policies rather than taking the tough decisions.


“What is a leader if he cannot lead the nation?,” wondered a leading textile exporter. “Rather than taking long-term tough decisions required to mend the economy, the prime minister is now following the populist policies. It seems as if the ruling PML-N is in the election mode,” he said.


The energy shortage for the textile industry in Punjab has already cost the nation $1 billion during the five months between April and August 2014 on account of 24pc quantitative decrease in export of yarn and 40pc plunge in export of fabric. Apart from the upstream textile industry the value-added sector of Punjab had suffered a lot because of gas and power crunch.

The finishing industry in Punjab is working at a fraction of its capacity and the business is shifting to Karachi. “The gas and power shortages are causing a huge loss to the value-added industry in Punjab. Our business is being captured by the industry in Karachi or elsewhere in the region. It just because of the wrong government priorities,” said Ahmed Kamal, a former chairman of the Faisalabad-based All Pakistan Textile Exporters Association.

http://www.dawn.com/news/1136557/tex...te-for-zardari*

*PPP ~ CM Sindh lays foundation stone of Pakistan's largest 200-bed Paediatric Cardiac Surgery Unit at NICVD*










KARACHI: Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah laid the foundation stone for construction of Paediatric Cardiac Surgery Unit in National Institute of Cardiovascular Diseases (NICVD) Karachi at a ceremony held here.

According to a handout issued here on Sunday, 200-bed Paediatric Cardiac Surgery Unit will be constructed with an estimated cost of Rs 1800 million with the full financial assistance of the Sindh Government. The project will be completed within two years.

Addressing on the occasion, the Chief Minister lauded the services of NICVD for catering the increasing demand of diagnosis, management and prevention of cardiovascular diseases not only of the province of Sindh but of entire Pakistan. He said that if this Institute comes under complete administrative control of Sindh government then the provincial government will take extraordinary measures for equipping this Institute with modern facilities beyond the expectations of people and medical fraternity.

He further said that education and health sectors were among the top most priority of the provincial government. “In spite of financial constraints and limited resources Sindh government has increased the budgetary allocation three fold for health sector”, he added.

He said that more than Rs 14 billion has been earmarked for health sector in the present financial year adding that the Sindh government was establishing new hospitals at district and taluka level while Rural Health Centres (RHCs), Basic Health Units (BHUs) and Dispensers were being equipped with required modern facilities so that people could be provided best possible medical services at their door steps.

He said though Sindh government has taken various steps to improve the health sector however there is always room for improvement which was being focused by provincial government.

Qaim Ali Shah said that the addition of a separate Pediatric Cardiac Surgery Unit in NICVD will be a milestone for treatment of heart related diseases among children and people of entire country will get benefitted.

Executive Director and Chairman Academic Faculty National Institute of Cardiovascular Diseases Professor Khan Shah Zaman in his welcome address thanked the Chief Minister for his keen interest in the establishment of Paediatric Cardiac Surgery Unit in NICVD.

http://mediacellppp.wordpress.com/20...unit-at-nicvd/

*PPP ~ Computerised revenue record system introduced in Sindh*


----------



## Qalandari

*PPP development projects continue*


















*Karachi *

Traffic-plagued Karachiites received a major boost on Thursday as the Sindh government promised building the *long-awaited elevated expressway from Jinnah Bridge near Karachi Port to the Quaidabad intersection*. 

Sharjeel Memon while talking to the media after *inaugurating a park in Clifton *said the government would soon commence work on the proposed bridge along Sharea Faisal. 

The provincial information and local government minister said the construction of the *25-kilometre expressway *would commence in the coming days. The project would be completed in about two and half years. 

“It is one of the many such mega development projects envisioned by the provincial government to transform Karachi into a world class, modern, and one of the most developed cities in the world,” Memon said. “The government is determined to make Karachi gridlock-free and for that purpose, it is giving the gift of the elevator bridge to the people.” 

*About the two flyovers under construction in Malir – at Malir Halt and at Malir 15 intersections, Memon said the projects would be completed in the next three months*. “The proposed and the under-construction projects in Karachi will help ease out persisting vehicular traffic congestion phenomenally and will save precious time and fuel of the commuters.” 

The *provincial government would also construct a dual motor carriageway between Super Highway and National Highway in the city*, he added.

The proposal for Pakistan’s first-ever elevated expressway cropped up in March 2006 when the now-defunct City District Government Karachi signed an agreement with a Malaysian firm. The 24-metre-wide Karachi Elevated Expressway, was to be built at a cost of $225 million in three years, passing over Moulvi Tamizzuddin Khan Road, Club Road and Sharea Faisal. 

The project was, however, abandoned due to the city’s unstable law and order situation but has been revived recently by the Sindh government with the objective to end traffic congestion on main thoroughfares. 


*New facilities *

At the *inauguration of Hosh Mohammad Sheedi Park*, Memon said the four-acre park would add to the existing facilities for residents of Karachi. The park has been constructed on an unutilised piece of land, which was earlier used by the municipal authorities as a junkyard of unused machinery. The park cost the government Rs40 million and was completed in six months. 

The minister said the government and the *anti-encroachment unit of the Karachi Metropolitan Corporation had been working constantly to vacate government and amenity pieces of land in the city under illegal occupation*. “The government and KMC need the support of police and Rangers whenever and wherever the ant-encroachment drive becomes an uphill and challenging task for the municipal authorities.” 

*Cleanliness drive *

The minister admitted that cleanliness and sanitation in Karachi had become a challenging task. *All municipal administrators, municipal commissioners and town municipal administrations have been directed to hold open courts every Monday for three hours to receive public complaints regarding disposal of municipal waste and garbage in their areas*. 

Memon said a large number of “ghost employees” were working in the local government departments, especially at the KMC and the Karachi Water and Sewerage Board (KWSB). 

So far, he added, the scrutiny of around 2,000 such employees has been completed in the KWSB while an operation was also under way in the KMC to purge the municipal authority of the large number of ghost employees, drawing undue salaries from the exchequer.

*PPP - Sindh Police being equipped on modern lines*


















*Sindh govt Public Complaint Cell 919 functional*
KARACHI: Sindh government’s Public Complaint Cell (919) is functional at Chief Minister’s Secretariat in order to ensure redressal of genuine grievances of public.Chief Minister Sindh Qaim Ali Shah has directed ministers/advisers/special assistants/coordinators of Sindh government to remain present in Public Complaint Cell (919).

All Sindh ministers will attend the Cell time to time on regular basis, it was decided at the meeting.

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/sindh/2...919-functional


----------



## Qalandari

Inauguration of main link road from Luqman phattak to Rohri canal








Pakistan's largest 500 bed, 14 storey Trauma center nearing completion


----------



## Qalandari

New coal terminal at Port Qasim under construction


----------



## Qalandari

Medical educational complex in Thar under construction














Architect's image of Sukkur Surgical Hospital (under construction)







Newly renovated Sukkur hockey stadium


----------



## Qalandari

*Ground breaking ceremony of SMBB cadet college*



















*Foundation stone of Flyover on Shah Hussain bypass laid*























*PPP ~ Smartphones to help map dengue-hit areas*




— AFP/file

KARACHI: The Sindh health department has provided 42 smartphones to the dengue prevention and control programme for digital mapping of dengue-infected neighbourhoods, it emerged on Saturday.
Officials said that mobile phones enabled with dedicated software would be used to detect the neighbourhoods infected with dengue larva, photograph and chart them and wire them to a control room, which would record it on its servers and disseminate them to health facilities concerned, organisations and research bodies.
Besides, the officials said, many more gadgets were being examined to be part of a planned massive effort to keep dengue’s harm to a minimum level.
They added that the record, which had not been maintained since last year after the abolition of the dengue surveillance cell, would be kept with more information about patients in Sindh and the rest of the country.
They said that the provincial health department had already selected a reputable laboratory which would assist the programme in analysing the larva, its hazards and effective measures to eradicate the disease.
The dengue control programme is also seeking the assistance of Suparco (Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission) and awaiting the latter’s reply to its request.
It is learnt that the programme would start its proceedings in Karachi because of the fact that the city had historically been the key victim of dengue since it effectively emerged in the country 10 years ago. They, however, said soon after the digital mapping began in Karachi, the districts of Hyderabad, Mirpurkhas, Thatta and Larkana would be targeted.
All those districts had produced dengue victims during the past two years.
The officials said dengue affected more than 1,500 people last year and 17 of them died of the mosquito-borne disease.

Smartphones to help map dengue-hit areas - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## Qalandari

*PPP ~ Malir Halt and Malir 15 flyover projects underway*





*KARACHI: Irked by the slow pace of work being done on the Malir Halt and Malir 15 flyover projects, Karachi Commissioner Shoaib Ahmed Siddiqui has ordered the relevant authorities to expedite the work without any further delay.
Presiding over a meeting at his office on Friday, he said: “I am heading this meeting today because the planning and development department called and informed me about the release of funds.”
Earlier, the construction of the flyover projects was delayed on the pretext of the non-release of funds. However, the funds allocated for the projects have now been released. “If the chief minister of the province is trying to give a good shape to the city, we all should help him,” said the commissioner.
The commissioner directed the higher authorities of the Karachi Metropolitan Corporation (KMC) to take action against the officers who were not performing their duties and delaying the work on the projects.





“I request the KMC administrator to take action against those officers who are not performing their duties,” said Siddiqui. “I am sure the administrator will summon a meeting very soon for this purpose.”
Stressing the importance of the project, Siddiqui asked the officers to direct the KMC engineers and contractors to expedite the construction works underway across the city. He also advised both the projects’ directors to take precautionary measures on the sites to avoid accidents. He also informed the officials that his office will always be available for any kind of help needed for the welfare of citizens.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/823041/p...over-projects/*


----------



## Qalandari

Inauguration of CR System 4 in Radiology department Khairpur hospital













Inauguration of main road in Pir Jo Goth UC Waddiyan in Khairpur district





*PPP ~ 25 new special education centres set up in Sindh*
Rubina Qaimkhani has said the Sindh government had established 25 new special education centers in addition to the existing 50 functioning already.

Addressing a press conference at Karachi Press Club on Wednesday, the minister for woman development and special education said after the 18th Amendment, the special education department has been handed over to the provinces and so it was their responsibility to provide better facilities to the special children.

She said the department of special education would fund operation of seven special children in order to rid them of disabilities.

Informing about 16 months of departmental achievements, Qaimkhani said they had started pick and drop facilities at various schools for special children, adding many children were nominated for international events.

The minister said her department has decided to facilitate the special children in every possible way.
http://www.thenews.com.pk/Todays-New...et-up-in-Sindh


----------



## Qalandari

*PPP ~ BHU upgraded to 24 hour Maternal & Child healthcare centre in remote area Gujjo in Thatta district*













*PPP ~ Thatta sports complex inaugurated*


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*PPP ~ Fishing harbors for poor fishermen made*


----------



## Qalandari

* Reverse Osmosis plants, a ray of hope for water-starved Thar*






THARPARKAR - As is true of all humans, water is life for 1.6 million inhabitants of Thar braving frequent droughts since centuries. It did not rain there in the last over five years, but they are no longer dependent solely on rain. The solar-powered reverse osmosis water plants, also called RO plants, have kindled a ray of hope in the water-starved people of Tharparkar. 

The Sindh government, in collaboration with Pak Oasis, a water engineering company, has installed 220 RO plants to provide clean drinking water to over 300,000 households and seven million livestock in the area. 

A select group of visiting journalists from Lahore was taken to a water plant installed at Mithi, the district headquarters of Tharparkar. Operating at zero electricity cost, it pumps out two million gallons per day. The plant and its slanting roof covered with solar panels are visible from many kilometres on Naukot-Mithhi road. 

Previously, water was pumped out once a month from the canal at Naukot to Mithi.

“This plant is meeting the requirements of Mithi and 100 other villages in both directions by the already laid pipeline from Mithi to Naukot and Mithi to Islamkot. It is producing the required two million gallons per day while running for only four to five hours a day,” Pak Oasis Director Marketing Kazim Burney told the journalists at the plant site, adding it was the largest solar-powered water plant in Asia.

Another 1.5 million gallons per day capacity plant is under construction at Islamkot.

In addition to these, 80 solar RO plants of 10,000 gallons per day capacity each have been built and commissioned on September 30, 2014, from where people are fetching excellent quality drinking water.

Burney further said 225 solar-operated plants with 10,000 gallons per day capacity were under construction, which would be operational by March 2015. In the next phase, another 525 solar RO plants would become operational by October 2015, bringing the total to 750 solar RO plants, he added.

“We are utilising the inexhaustible 1.5 billion acres feet underground water and the sun. While the media can continue its old rhetoric, the already commissioned RO plants have revolutionised life in Thar,” relief operation in-charge, Senator Taj Haider, told journalists. He hoped that with the completion of the two phases of solar RO plants in October 2015, Thar would, by far, be the highest-rated district in Pakistan as far as quality of clean drinking water and its availability is concerned.

Interestingly, the ratio of Hindu-Muslim population in Thar district is almost 50-50. At the time of the partition, however, it was a Hindu-dominated area with only 20 percent of Muslim population. “The Muslim population increased manifold over the time since our Muslim brethren don’t believe in population planning,” Mokaish, a Hindi professor of chemistry at a local college in Mithi, commented laughingly upon gradual rise of the Muslim population there.

Extensive interaction with Muslims and Hindus revealed that the two communities had been living there peacefully since centuries. It was learnt that Muslims had banned slaughter of cows in the area voluntarily as token of respect for the feelings of Hindus who consider this animal as very sacred. Astonishingly enough, the crime rate in the area is zero percent despite widespread poverty. The people here have proven it wrong that poverty breeds crime. Thar region forms part of a big desert, spreading over a vast area of Pakistan and India, from Cholistan to Nagar Parkar in Pakistan and from the south of Haryana down to Rajisthan in India.

The district which is home to precious granite rocks, China clay and coal mines is deprived of health and education facilities. The sanitation conditions at Mithi are also deplorable. “We are facing acute shortage of doctors, nurses and teachers here as no one is willing to be posted in this remote district,” Senator Taj Haider told the journalists when asked about the poor state of affairs in this part of Sindh. He belied the impression that children here were dying of malnutrition. “There is always a possibility as anywhere else in Pakistan that some parents depending on local remedies do not bring their children to hospital. The total number of reported deaths of children in our hospital records for the period ending on December 1 is 310. This is much below the national average,” he observed.

Taj Haider said 253,000 households were being supplied free wheat since March this year. “The 1,100 kilometres of link roads built in Thar during the five years of our last tenure and the much-improved health facilities have put a basic health unit or a hospital within the reach of 90 percent of the people of Thar,” he added.

Giving a positive spin to the whole situation in Thar, Taj further remarked: “Women now don’t have to walk miles to fetch water daily; instead they can get water according to their needs as and when they want without any fear or worry. Absence from schools has also decreased as children do not fall ill by consuming contaminated water.” He also believed that provision of high quality of safe and clean drinking water had been instrumental in eliminating water-borne diseases which accounted for nearly 60 percent child deaths in Pakistan. “Local people save money as now they don’t have to spend a fortune to take their family for treatment to big cities because the diseases caused by contaminated water have declined. The health of expectant mothers has improved in the area and infant mortality rate has also dropped significantly,” he concluded.

http://nation.com.pk/national/08-Feb...r-starved-thar

*Work on Mehran underpass and Shaheen complex flyover to begin*
Location: Karachi







*Work on Mehran Underpass, Shaheen Complex flyover to begin*KARACHI: Karachi Metropolitan Corporation (KMC) administrator Rauf Akhtar Farooqui said work on Mehran Underpass and Shaheen Complex flyover would begin in next three months. Resources were available in KMC for these projects, however some technical aspects and alteration in designing caused delay in start of these projects but after solving these issues there was no problem in the launching of development work. At a meeting of divisional coordination committee he said widening of Shah-rah-e-Faisal was presently not possible due to its land controlled by different bodies. KMC was carrying out anti encroachments work throughout the city to clear all roads and pavements from encroachments, he added. 

He said implementation on other projects of flyovers, underpass and major roads would bring a change in the city. He said it would need some time to bring all the concerned bodies on one page for working on the widening of Shah-rah-e-Faisal as the land control on this corridor was with different organisations.Work on Mehran Underpass, Shaheen Complex flyover to begin in 3 months






KARACHI: The Land Lease Agreement for allotment of 5,528 acres were signed with two Wind Power Companies Gul Ahmed Wind Power Limited and Tenega Generasi Limited today at Energy Department, Government of Sindh. Both the companies will provide 100MW wind power by the end of September 2016 through Clean and fuel free resource. The projects will bring direct investment of US$ 247 million in Sindh and create substantial job opportunities.

The signing ceremony was witnessed by Secretary Energy Agha Wasif Abbas anad other senior officials. Speaking on the occasion, the Secretary Energy Department Agha Wasif Abbas informed that Government of Sindh is actively facilitating project developers to mitigate energy crisis. During the last few months, seven companies have been awarded final lease Agreements. He informed all the project development agreements including financial arrangements have been signed and the physical construction will start from April 2015.

He said that Gul Ahmed Wind Power has been allotted 647 acres in Jhampir Wind corridor and the company will install 25 state of the art German Wind Turbines of 2.5 MW each. The project will generate 158GWhs per annum from 2016 to 2036 Gul Ahmed group will finance 55%, while 35% will be financed by a Singapore based Development Company and 10% by the International Financial Corporation (IFC).

Secretary Energy further said that Tenaga Generasi Limited will install 31 turbines of 1.6 MW made by General Electric and will be installed in Taluka Mipur Sakro, with an investment of 120 million USD. The annual energy output of the project will bee 134.42 GWh. financing has been committed by Overseas Private Investment Corporation of USA and International Finance Corporation (IFC).

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/sindh/1...ower-in-thatta


----------



## Qalandari

*PPP ~ Water pumping station inaugurated in PS 103 Karachi, 50 thousand people to benefit from it*













Close




Previous
Next


Close






Previous
Next


Close






Previous
Next


----------



## Yousafzai_M

@Qalandari How much more are you going to vomit ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Qalandari

*PPP ~ Speedy completion of Jail Chowrangi flyover ordered*













*Karachi
Karachi Metropolitan Corporation Administrator Saqib Ahmed Soomro on Thursday directed the technical services department to ensure immediate start of the remaining work of Jail Chowrangi flyover, specially the construction of the road connecting PIB Colony to the University road.

He directed DG technical services Niaz Ahmed Soomro to address issues, with the coordination of prison authorities, causing delay in the execution of the development work. 

http://www.thenews.com.pk/Todays-New...lyover-ordered





*


----------



## Qalandari

*Karachi ~ Sindh Government's first experiment regarding outsourcing infrastructure development to private investors*
A Sindh Private-Public partnership initiative







__________________





















__________________



























__________________


----------



## Rasengan

> @@Qalandari How much more are you going to vomit ??



The whole of Pakistan witnessed the outcome of an incompetent PPP government, which increased the level of debt and failed to add any megawatt to the national grid of Pakistan. Unfortunately we have paid stooges like Qalandari, who waste internet bandwidth in writing scripted propaganda hogwash.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Qalandari

*PPP approves Pakistan's biggest mass transit service*






*KARACHI: A mass transit service for Karachi has been approved in a high level meeting presided over by Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP) co-chairman Asif Ali Zardari, ARY News reported on Thursday.According to details, a 53 kilometers corridor from Bahria Town to Saddar for a rapid bus service has been approved in a session presided by PPP co-chairman and former Pakistan President Asif Ali Zardari.Sindh government claimed that the the mass transit project will benefit 70,000 to 150,000 people daily in the busiest city of the province.The session was briefed that the transit project has a budget of 70 billion rupees and it will be completed in 11 months time.Moreover, 13 elevators and 25 stations shall be constructed for the transit project aimed at serving Pakistan’s economic hub and Sindh’s capital city.The former president during the session advised to get No Objection Certificates (N.O.C) from all relevant authorities at the earliest besides urging all Sindh government departments to take measures for the speedy completion of the mass transit project.

http://arynews.tv/en/rapid-transit-s...achi-approved/*

*PPP ~ Malir Halt and Malir 15 flyovers to be opened for public in June*
Location: Karachi









Location: Karachi


----------



## Qalandari

*PPP doing development work in PTI constituency PS 112 Karachi*

Gizri playground under construction

























Inauguration of carpeted road near race course


----------



## Qalandari

Inauguration of 15 HP water motor installed at Tikari colony. 50,000 gallons can be stored at any given time


----------



## Qalandari

All water pipelines and sewerage lines of PS 112 (Karachi) constituency being fixed


----------



## Qalandari

Nadir Arcade road water lines and sewerage lines fixed


----------



## Qalandari

Road carpeting begins after underground work completed














Hijrat colony work being inspected by water board delegation





Meeting with Railway colony Maskeen street residents regarding water and sewerage work







Medical camp opening ceremony at Hijrat colony










*Karachi to have garbage-based power plant*
*The plant will generate 672 megawatts of electricity from 2,000 tons of garbage




Sindh government is going to launch a garbage-based power generation project in Karachi.

Under the plan, 672 megawatt electricity will be generated from 2,000 tons of garbage.

The project will be completed in two and a half years.
Radio Pakistan

*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Qalandari said:


> *PPP approves Pakistan's biggest mass transit service*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KARACHI: A mass transit service for Karachi has been approved in a high level meeting presided over by Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP) co-chairman Asif Ali Zardari, ARY News reported on Thursday.According to details, a 53 kilometers corridor from Bahria Town to Saddar for a rapid bus service has been approved in a session presided by PPP co-chairman and former Pakistan President Asif Ali Zardari.Sindh government claimed that the the mass transit project will benefit 70,000 to 150,000 people daily in the busiest city of the province.The session was briefed that the transit project has a budget of 70 billion rupees and it will be completed in 11 months time.Moreover, 13 elevators and 25 stations shall be constructed for the transit project aimed at serving Pakistan’s economic hub and Sindh’s capital city.The former president during the session advised to get No Objection Certificates (N.O.C) from all relevant authorities at the earliest besides urging all Sindh government departments to take measures for the speedy completion of the mass transit project.
> 
> http://arynews.tv/en/rapid-transit-s...achi-approved/*
> 
> *PPP ~ Malir Halt and Malir 15 flyovers to be opened for public in June*
> Location: Karachi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Karachi




Before approving the corruption scandals PPP should help the people of Thar who are dying of hunger and thirst ...



Na roti ,na kapra , na makan , jeay Bhutto Kay Khokhlay lagata hai qalanderi naujawan..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rasengan

Qalandari you must be a delusional serfdom who has been serving Chai to the wadera aristocracy in Sindh. The existence of your party is finished and nobody believes in your hogwash lies. Idolization of the dead is forbidden in Islam, however your kind takes this action to whole new level. These projects are useless, because during the tenure of Zardari no industry was created and Pakistan's standing in the international arena was a joke. 
There will come a time in Pakistan, where all PPP leaders will be lined up in front of the public and hanged for selling the integrity and honor of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Rasengan said:


> The whole of Pakistan witnessed the outcome of an incompetent PPP government, which increased the level of debt and failed to add any megawatt to the national grid of Pakistan. Unfortunately we have paid stooges like Qalandari, who waste internet bandwidth in writing scripted propaganda hogwash.


Sari drama bazi hai yaar. 

Milking the good name of Bhutto.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rasengan

> Na roti ,na kapra , na makan , jeay Bhutto Kay Khokhlay lagata hai qalandei naujawan




This quote was hilarious and now it should become the new motto of PPP, instead of that old overrated lie used previously.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Qalandari

Feb 17, 2015 (SeeNews) - Danish wind turbine maker Vestas Wind Systems A/S (CPH:VWS) will develop a 100-MW wind project in Pakistan under a memorandum of understanding (MOU) with the government of Sindh province.

According to an official statement, the project is planned to expand to as much as 300 MW at a later stage. Vestas will be in charge of the engineering and associated technical services. The firm and the Danish embassy will also facilitate the financing process.

Gerard Carew, Vestas' vice president of sales in the Asia Pacific region, noted that the company wants to grow its business in Pakistan. According to its website, Vestas has installed 28 turbines with a combined capacity of 50 MW there so far. That happened in 2012.

In June 2014, at a local wind energy seminar, Vestas representatives said the Danish firm is ready to share its knowledge and resources with Pakistani investors and support the growth of the country’s wind industry

Vestas takes on 100-MW wind project in Pakistan - SeeNews Renewables


----------



## roxen

o man seriously... u r too epic. i mean sindh govt is just shit.. nothing more... and qalander type personalities are just another SAIEN .. PPP is pathetic most part..even more than MQM i must say...atleast MQM had some people like mustafa kamal in past but in PPP there is always bhutto's my a.. literally after seeing these all (feeta katai) pix by some PPP stooge ..am unable to sleep tonight.. thx GOD am living in isb..far away from zardari's reach..or rather i would have been living in some filth hole.. Hell to Zardari and Hell to PPP..n F.. to bilawal and rest everyone who is currently in govt..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Rasengan

> Sari drama bazi hai yaar.
> 
> Milking the good name of Bhutto.



This party is only famous for its fictitious promises. However this Qalandari individual seems to try very hard, to demonstrate to the audience of PDF that PPP are good. Maybe this person is Bilawal Bhutto Zardari in disguise

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Yousafzai_M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Gharo wind energy











*KMC plans for children library*
KARACHI: Karachi Metropolitan Corporation (KMC) decided to establish a modern library for children where books on various subjects would be available for study to children aged 15 years. Administrator Karachi Saqib Ahmed Soomro has directed senior director culture, sports and recreation to promptly work out and submit plan and suggestions for setting up the library in Markaz-e-Ilm-o-Saqafat (City Auditorium) so work on it could be started after getting approval of the project. Present hall of Markaz-e-Ilm-o-Saqafat should be used for this purpose where a general library was already situated. The administrator said in first phase children library would be started with 3,500 books and with a capacity of about 10,000 books the stock would be increased gradually. 

KMC plans for children library


----------



## Qalandari

*Sindh govt to form counter terrorism force’: Zardari*

KARACHI: In order to counter with terrorism Sindh government should formulate ‘Counter Terrorism Force’ at an earliest. Apart from this anti-terrorism women force should also be formed.

Former President and Pakistan People’s Party (PPP) co-chairman Asif Ali Zardari presiding over a meeting of party directed Sindh government to maintain law and order situation at any cost and all steps should be taken in this regard. He asked Sindh government should play its active role in coordination with federal government and law enforcement institutions to eliminate terrorism from onset.

Zardari praised role of Sindh police, Rangers and law enforcement agencies in restoring peace and directed chief minister Sindh Qaim Ali Shah to ensure provision of equipment and weapons to relative security institutions.
Qaim said Sindh government has completed preparations regarding anti-terrorism women force and soon this force would be formed.

He said in order to eliminate terrorism and maintaining peace Sindh administration was going for legislation to ban illegal use of loudspeaker and providing house on rent to alien without duly confirmation. The drafted paper would soon land on the floor of Sindh Assembly.

Sindh government is maintaining coordination with Rangers and other law enforcing institutions besides all material is being shared with different departments of federal government, he said.

PPP member National Assembly Faryal Talpur, Sindh Minister for Information Sharjeel Inam Memon and others attended the meeting. The meeting discussed law and order in the province apart from political and other welfare matters.

Sindh govt to form counter terrorism force’: Zardari

*1,500 lady constables to be appointed soon: IGP*

KARACHI: A three-member delegation of Bureau of International Narcotics and Law Enforcement Affairs Pakistan (INL-P), Embassy of United States of America (USA) called on Inspector General of Police (IGP) Sindh Ghulam Hyder Jamali. The delegation headed by INL-P attaches US Consulate Karachi Ms Brooke E deMontluzin. The delegation discussed various capacity building measures and strengthening and expansion of Command and Control Centre for surveillance and monitoring. The delegation expressed its commitment in execution of all the proposed and agreed projects. IGP said Sindh police had decided to induct at least 1,500 lady constables during the current recruitments. He said women police officers were being encouraged to join police force and they would also be provided anti-terrorism training. IGP informed Forensic Laboratory facilities were being extended to Hyderabad and Sukkur police range for which practical steps were underway. He informed the delegation a well-equipped Forensic Laboratory was already working in Karachi. Installation of 2,000 more cameras at 400 new identified locations of the city was also discussed in detail for which INL-P was providing all necessary assistance. Zonal command and control centres would also be established in Karachi and remain in direct link with the Central Command and Control Centre at CPO. The expansion project would be launched shortly. 

1,500 lady constables to be appointed soon: IGP






*Training of master trainers concludes in Karachi police academy*

*KARACHI: 
A training of 30 master trainers from police training schools and colleges across the province concluded at the Saeedabad Police Training College, Karachi, on Friday.*

Speaking at the certificate distribution ceremony, DIG Southand Sindh Curriculum Development Programme (SCDP) coordinator Abdul Khalique Shaikh explained that the 12-day training of trainers was a follow-up to a module titled ‘Protecting Human Rights’, which was launched at the Central Police Office in December 2014.

*Qaim seeks suggestion for efficient integrated solid management*

KARACHI: Chief Minister Sindh Qaim Ali Shah sought expert opinion for efficient and integrated management of solid waste in Karachi.

Addressing a seminar organised by Sindh Solid Waste Management Board (SSWMB) in coordination with Karachi Metropolitan Corporation (KMC) and Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FPPCI) he said rapid and steady population growth in Sindh and particularly in Karachi has emerged to a serious challenge for environment in general.

Acknowledging presence of academicians, technical experts, members from business community and from civil society he said their suggestions could be of great help for administration in handling gigantic task of safe and efficient handling of solid waste.

Qaim said Sindh government realising growing threat to environment and general health of citizen had established SSWMB through an Act in 2013 to devise new strategies for safe and efficient disposal of solid waste generated across Sindh. We do not only want our cities neat and clean but are equally keen to ensure healthy environment and reduce the public health bill, he said.

SSWMB has chalked out a comprehensive plan and has placed same before the technical experts and other relevant stakeholders for their valuable input. Responding to a complaint by Trade Development Authority of Pakistan (TDAP) chief S M Muneer he assured problem related to shortage of water would be resolved soon.

SSWB's Managing Director Roshan Shaikh said envisaged integrated waste management plan would be implemented in three phases so as to achieve better result.

First phase of plan will be implemented in Karachi, Hyderabad and Shaheed Benazirabad while 10 other districts will be covered in second phase whereas remaining districts would be included in third phase of implementation plan.
Muneer termed this plan as important one and said indiscriminate dumping of garbage especially on open plots/space have created health hazards for people. He hoped proper implementation of plan would address the gap between capacity of municipal bodies and generated garbage.

Qaim seeks suggestion for efficient integrated solid management


----------



## ziaulislam

i think govt of sindh should also add numbers to its schemes and colleges like benzair college 1, 2,3 ,4 and so on and should even rename the old ones if it hasnt already

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

@Qalandari

Dear Sir/ Madam,

Shaheed means a MAN who die for the service of ALLAH, while a Shaheeda is a WOMAN who died in the service of ALLAH.

Unless, Miss Benazir Bhutto was a MAN perhaps you can refrain from using Shaheed.

Sincerely from a person who wants to correct your pathetic desire to bring Islam to gain any possible political points.

Edit: Why and how did Benazir Bhutto become "Shaheed"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PurpleButcher

@Qalandari ... yaar on one side pakistan team is torturing us and on the other your BS is ... i am unable to figure out which is more painful

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paksanity

@Qalandari

My dear, just how stupid you think people on this forum are?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

EPIC DEVELOPMENT MAN !!
Shame on your pathetic lies.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## notorious_eagle

waleed3601 said:


> You have got to be kidding me....



Thats exactly the thought that came to my mind. 

The word PPP is not synonymous with development or modernization. It is synonymous with corruption, nepotism and severe incompetence. 

It is heartening to see that the Party has been rejected by the Masses. It is only a Regional Party, their Jalsa in Karachi showed just how weak they are. They cannot even win a single seat from Punjab now, they have been wiped out.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Green Arrow

Looks like troll thread. Sindh has been ruined & destroyed by none other than PPP itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khalidr

@mods please close this misleading thread, we should not allow lies..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bratva

notorious_eagle said:


> Thats exactly the thought that came to my mind.
> 
> The word PPP is not synonymous with development or modernization. It is synonymous with corruption, nepotism and severe incompetence.
> 
> It is heartening to see that the Party has been rejected by the Masses. It is only a Regional Party, their Jalsa in Karachi showed just how weak they are. They cannot even win a single seat from Punjab now, they have been wiped out.



What more pathetic is pasting Benazir name on every project. Paysa Awaam ka and they treat every project like it is being built from their own money and ahsaan kar rahay ho awam par.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gangsta_rap

It's not a troll thread but it is pretty pathetic.
OP is pretty much PPP's 1-man forum media cell and a die hard Jiyala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khalidr

I feel sorry for the creator of this thread, he is so ignorant , and now i can see why Pakistan is in such mess, cuz we have plenty of such fools. 
Patwari kia kum thay ju wadera be yahan nikal aya.


----------



## VelocuR

Troll


Worst developments to promote Bhutto and votes


----------



## notorious_eagle

Bratva said:


> What more pathetic is pasting Benazir name on every project. Paysa Awaam ka and they treat every project like it is being built from their own money and ahsaan kar rahay ho awam par.



My blood was fu**ing boiling when i read that. Forget Benazir, okay she was an Ex PM and deserves some recognition. What made my blood was seeing the names of her fu**ing children on these institutions and projects, what have they done to deserve this. 

Malshi laug, malshi sooch. The creator of this thread is a good example of that.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## SMC

Does @Qalandari honestly have no shame? How long will you keep parroting bullsh*t?


----------



## Paksanity

SMC said:


> Does @Qalandari honestly have no shame? How long will you keep parroting bullsh*t?



Isn't it obvious?


----------



## Qalandari

10 million saplings to be planted in entire districts
Workshops and seminars will be held during tree plantation campaign in the province.




Sindh Forests Department has announced that 10 million saplings will be planted in all districts of the province during the Spring Tree Plantation Campaign, 2015.

According to a notification of Chief Conservator of Forests Sindh, a target to plant nine hundred thousand saplings have been set for Sukkur circle inside and outside the forests during the Spring tree plantation campaign.

In this regard, more than five hundred thousand saplings will be planted inside the forests of Sukkur circle, while outside the forests of Sukkur circle, 75 thousand plant saplings in Sukkur district, one hundred and fifty thousand each in Khairpur and Ghotki districts will be planted.

All the Circle Officers have been directed to seek an active participation of NGOs, farmers, students, general public and the government employees during the plantation campaign. Workshops and seminars will also be held to raise awareness among the people.

The circle officers have also been directed to establish cells at their offices for monitoring and evaluation so that the effective success percentage of the planting campaigns could be ensured.

Radio Pakistan



GIANTsasquatch said:


> It's not a troll thread but it is pretty pathetic.
> OP is pretty much PPP's 1-man forum media cell and a die hard Jiyala



Yeah me a die hard jiyala for sure.


----------



## Menace2Society

Sindhis are dumbest people on planet. Wake up and smell the bullshit for the love of God.


----------



## Qalandari

*Investments in Sindh: China pledges to expedite projects*




The projects that need to be expedited include Karachi Circular Railway and Light Rail Brown Line. STOCK IMAGE

*ISLAMABAD: 
China has pledged to expedite all development projects as proposed by the Sindh government for which agreements have already been signed with various Chinese companies.*

Sindh Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah, heading a delegation, met Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi, who visited Islamabad last week, and asked for support and expediting of various projects in the southern province, officials sources privy to the meeting told _The Express Tribune_.

Sources maintained that Wang directed Chinese Ambassador Sun Weidong to meet Sindh government officials and forward a report within one week on the projects mentioned in the meeting.

According to the Sindh government, the province had sought Chinese government’s intervention to expedite development projects for which MoUs have already been signed.

The projects that need to be expedited include 
- Karachi Circular Railway and Light Rail Brown Line
- Three roads and bridges near Hyderabad
- Karachi Safe City project and 
- Coal mining in Tharparkar Block-IV which has been allocated to Harbin Engineering of China.

Investments in Sindh: China pledges to expedite projects – The Express Tribune



SMC said:


> Does @Qalandari honestly have no shame? How long will you keep parroting bullsh*t?



No shame at all.

2000 CCTV cameras to be installed in Karachi
Forensic laboratory facilities are being extended to Hyderabad and Sukkur.




Two thousand more close circuit cameras will be installed at four hundred points in Karachi with the assistance of the United States.

This was stated by Inspector General of Sindh Police Ghulam Haider Jamali while talking to a delegation of the US Embassy in Pakistan, in Karachi on Saturday.

The three-member delegation discussed with the IGP various capacity building measures of law enforcement agencies.

The Inspector General said one thousand and five hundred lady police constables would be inducted in Sindh Police during the current recruitments and provided with counter-terrorism training. 

He said forensic laboratory facilities are being extended to Hyderabad and Sukkur police ranges.

Radio Pakistan

294 CCTV cameras being installed in Larkana
DPO Larkana says strict security measures have been made for the safety of sensitive places.




In Larkana, two hundred and ninety four CCTV cameras are being installed to check terrorist incidents.

District Police Officer Larkana said strict security measures have been made for the safety of sensitive places, including educational institution religious and public places.

Radio Pakistan


----------



## Qalandari

*Girls’ stipend distributed among 370,000 students: Reform Support Unit, Education and Literacy Department, Government of Sindh*

*Karachi, 17 February, 2015: The Reform Support Unit (RSU), Education and Literacy Department, Government of Sindh, has distributed ATM cards among 370,000 girls, allowing them to claim their stipends. Distribution to the remaining 45,000 girls is in process, the deadline for which is February 27, 2015. *


----------



## Rasengan

> Yeah me a die hard jiyala for sure.



The deaf mute actually talks The first step to overcome insanity, is to admit your mistakes...maybe there is some hope for you.


----------



## Qalandari

Inauguration of Hydropower project at Rohri canal















Rasengan said:


> The deaf mute actually talks The first step to overcome insanity, is to admit your mistakes...maybe there is some hope for you.



If believing in ALLAH is a mistake then we will continue this "mistake" period.


----------



## Rasengan

> If believing in ALLAH is a mistake then we will continue this "mistake" period.



How dare you use Allah in this context, to justify your support for a bunch of traitors that have oppressed the people of Pakistan. Hazrat Umar (RA) said during his rule that "even if a dog dies at a river bank, I will be answerable for that crime on the day of judgement. In Sindh people were starving to death under the rule of your party. Please continue to support them, because your number will also come up in the gallows Also don't even think about equating PPP with Islam and its leaders with the pious Sahaba. Now go an serve some Chai to your masters's like a good little serf.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Green Arrow

What could be the bigger joke than this PPP talking about development & modernization of Sindh


----------



## Qalandari

*BISP empowers women: study*



LAHORE: Benazir Income Support Program (BISP) has created a space for women leadership in the social circles.

A study found that the possession of CNIC among BISP beneficiaries has improved their status in their households.

“Therefore, during marriages, inheritance and entrepreneurial activities their presence is felt and their property rights are strengthened,” said the qualitative study conducted by the Policy Research Institute of Market Economy (PRIME) titled ‘exploring the role of computerised national identity card (CNIC) in securing women’s property rights in Pakistan’.

This study used different data collection strategies and is based on case studies of Aurat Foundation, interviews with BISP beneficiaries and other sources. The objective of the study was to understand the impact of CNIC on women’s ability to acquire property and improve their stature in the society.

In Pakistan, women are seldom included in important decisions. The exclusion comes on the back of their weaker social status despite having a legal claim on the property of their husband, father, brothers and other relation.

On most occasions, women were not allowed to exercise this legal claim as their male family members transferred women’s property among themselves without their knowledge through the services of the local land clerk.

In 2008, the federal government of Pakistan introduced a social protection scheme called BISP for the poorest of the poor. Under this scheme, a monthly stipend was given to the female member of a family and one of the pre-requisites of being eligible for BISP was possession of a CNIC.

Furthermore based on the findings of the research study, it can be said that BISP program has provided women with the opportunity of freedom of movement and an active role in the civic life.

For this study the author searched a direct impact of the increasing CNICs on women’s property rights in revenue offices and courts especially in family courts. Data reveals that women ‘identity’ is the prime one which helps the social empowerment of women and ensuring strong property rights.

Towards the end of the study, some of the problems in BISP were highlighted. According to the author, the major problems regarding BISP are the execution or operational level inefficiencies of this program.

According to the study, BISP should join hands with other stakeholders and civil society to improve women citizens’ registration and could use its financial granting muscle in improving such enrolment. Polio vaccination could also be linked with incentives offered by BISP.

This program could effectively pave way for improving women’s social space and nourishment of their social status through focusing on strengthening their property rights.

BISP empowers women: study | Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP) Punjab



Rasengan said:


> How dare you use Allah in this context, to justify your support for a bunch of traitors that have oppressed the people of Pakistan.



Why are you getting angry on me taking the name of ALLAH ? We will continue to take the name of ALLAH.


----------



## ice_man

Benazir Income Support Program (BISP) is nothing but a BRIBE!!! why not teach these women skills or hire them somewhere where they can work and earn. 

but by sending them money monthly nothing is happening except bribing them into voting for PPP next election.


----------



## Qalandari

ice_man said:


> Benazir Income Support Program (BISP) is nothing but a BRIBE!!! why not teach these women skills or hire them somewhere where they can work and earn.
> 
> but by sending them money monthly nothing is happening except bribing them into voting for PPP next election.








*Waseela-e-Rozgar*
Waseela-e-Rozgar is a subsidiary program of BISP (Benazir Income Support Program). Females of poor families or their nominee will get Free Technical/ Vocational Education with monthly stipend. Currently per month allocation per nominee is set at Rs.6000 from which Rs.2000 will be given in cash to the participants. Expenditures of accommodation (if applicable), study material and other monthly expenditures are provided by government from remaining Rs.4000.

Currently courses of 4 week, 3-6 months and one year are being offered while in future 2 years diploma will also be offered.



BISP Waseela-e-Rozgar Technical Training


----------



## Emmie

Sindh is being modernized!


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## VelocuR

notorious_eagle said:


> My blood was fu**ing boiling when i read that. Forget Benazir, okay she was an Ex PM and deserves some recognition. What made my blood was seeing the names of her fu**ing children on these institutions and projects, what have they done to deserve this.
> 
> Malshi laug, malshi sooch. The creator of this thread is a good example of that.




*‘We are exactly on the right track’ stunned Zardari and PPP govt*

*News Analysis
Shaheen Sehbai*
Tuesday, February 17, 2015From Print Edition

*“We are exactly on the right track,” a top military commander stated, when a PPP leader tried to change the subject at Monday’s Apex Committee meeting with the country’s top military brass and civilians present to discuss how to handle Karachi and Sindh.*

*This comment came as another army general had called the Sindh government inefficient and inept. And according to some TV reports even the word “impotent” was used.Such strong words, with the entire Sindh and PPP leadership present, including Asif Ali Zardari, must have left the politicians stunned and aghast but no one could raise a voice as the set-up was a well orchestrated, calculated and calibrated move to get control of matters, fast slipping out of everyone’s hands.It was calibrated with a series of events held in a sequence within a few hours.*

General Raheel left even his mother’s soyem rituals and flew to Karachi before even the PM. He went to the Rangers HQ first to tell them he had full confidence in their work. He stated so loudly.

This confidence in Rangers was a message after the recent spate of political statements against the Rangers by MQM chief Altaf Hussain who had just decided for his own reasons to join forces with Asif Ali Zardari, thanks to Mr Rehman Malik.

Then the army chief camped in the Corps HQ and the PM came there for a briefing. Symbolism was at work. *That necessitated a closed door meeting between Nawaz Sharif and Asif Ali Zardari who was definitely conveyed the sense of the brewing mood and storms and probably asked to take a couple of valiums before coming to the Apex meeting. He sat almost speechless and CM Syed Qaim Ali Shah looked stone-faced when TV cameras caught him.*

Governor Ishratul Ebad, who represented the MQM, or so it can be claimed, was the only one who could have presented the MQM point of view on the Baldia fire JIT report and other Karachi issues. He went along with Pindi more than Altaf Bhai.

Army chief Gen Raheel did not mince words. His officially reported statements were ominous: “Karachi operation would be continued without discrimination against all criminals irrespective of ethnic, political, religious and sectarian affinity.”

“Political consensus and follow-up were must to capitalise the space created for enduring peace. Political expediency could not generate apolitical response. Crimes should be dealt as apolitical.

*Broad-based consensus and harmony were must to capitalise gains in the operation. Better coordination between Law Enforcement Agencies (LEAs) and the intelligence agencies was a must.”*

*“Police must be empowered as an apolitical and effective force.Postings should be made without any interference, through the Apex Committee. The operation should be carried out with transparency and sincerity of purpose.”

“Karachi played a great role in the country’s economy. Peace in Karachi means prosperity for the entire country. Meaningful efforts were needed to ensure peace in the city. The Rangers’ operation in Karachi has created an environment for sustained peace and stability.”*

*Each of these statements carries a load of meanings and follow-up actions can be quickly imagined. In other words, the Sindh Government will be neutralised and Pindi will now have a direct say through the apex rule, to state it simply.*

It was at this point that Mr Zardari quietly asked a party leader to raise the issue that the meeting was getting off the track. Snap came the reply from the top. No we are right on track.

So the stage has been set for a much larger operation with the army taking a direct part in deciding who will run the province, and Karachi, especially on matters that are security related and critical for the economy. That leaves the political government hands and feet tied.

The seriousness conveyed by the army brass to politicians, especially in such a blunt and brazen way, must have come after it was felt that the politicians are masters of slipping away from the net after making commitments in top meetings. An example is the issue of military courts.

*Where does this leave the federal government? Mr Nawaz Sharif will have to go along to slap federal rule on Sindh if even this Apex Committee system fails, or is sabotaged by scheming plans of PPP and MQM.*

If that does not happen and army/rangers go for a large-scale operation in Sindh, through the three smaller Apex Committees, virtually the province will be run by Pindi.

In any other democracy or civilian rule, where the elected governments and the representatives of the people had moral authority and were competent, nothing of this sort could happen, or be tolerated.

But since the political elite of Pakistan is weak and selfish, its failures written large on every signboard, the tragedy is that they cannot say a word when the generals give a shut-up call or take over matters in an unannounced manner.

The Karachi meeting is also a red alert for the Nawaz Government.If Sindh can be given this harsh dose and the generals succeed, even partially, Punjab is next where similar issues, but on a much larger scale, are waiting to be handled.

*How will Asif Ali Zardari take all this? He may be planning his strategy but his friend and insider Zulfikar Mirza has already unleashed himself, publicly stating what no one could otherwise whisper. Bilawal is underground and no one knows how the other Bhutto babies and family is doing and thinking. So we may soon see Mr Zardari in a Dubai or London hospital.*

*Another important factor that will now be watched is if this Apex Committee Rule also fails to make an impact what will the army, the rangers and some politicians do, jointly or separately?If nothing works or is allowed to work, it would be the end of the game for all. If they succeed, people will regain confidence. But most of the unwanted and corrupt politicians will have to be made an example to achieve this.*

‘We are exactly on the right track’

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ice_man

has PPP resolved the THAR drought issue? please enlighten me.


----------



## Qalandari

*How PPP changed the face of Multan one of the oldest cities of the world*








Ghanta ghar chowk before and after







Ghanta ghar chowk after






View of Ghanta ghar from Multan fort





Pul Mauj Darya (_Kalma Chowk_) Flyover (Part of Inner Ring Road Project)











View of Nishter Flyover from Pul Mauj Darya_ (Part of Inner Ring Road Project)_







Inner ring road


----------



## Qalandari

View of Chungi # 8 Flyover









_
Yousuf Raza Gilani (Double Phatak) Flyover_












New Multan Cricket Stadium


----------



## Qalandari

Children Hospital Complex







Doctor's Residences





NHA-Regional Office, Multan






PTV-Multan Centre








NID Multan








Pedestrian Bridge at Nishtar Medical College


 

Burn Unit


----------



## Qalandari

Multan fort before and after








The new look of Multan fort below














New hostels, Bahauddin Zakariya University




















Institute of Southern Punjab (Main Campus)


----------



## Qalandari

Public Library, Baagh Langay Khan



 Institute of Advanced Materials Bahauddin Zakariya University






























Department of Engineering


----------



## Qalandari

Multan college of Arts












New Multan International Airport


----------



## Qalandari

Kalma Chowk before flyovers




Kalma Chowk after constuction











Comparison of old and new look.


----------



## Qalandari

Multan Art Gallery (_Damdama_)







Damdama Art Gallery exterior view












Kaswar Gardezi (_Old Bahawalpur_) Road 






Bosan Road














New bridge over River Chenab


----------



## Qalandari

http://www.siasat.pk//twitter.com/Shahram54n/status/470201786305753089/photo/1





Head Muhammad Wala bypass




Chowk Kumharanwala flyover











Flyover from Qaddhafi chowk to NFC, Khanewal road


----------



## Jazzbot

LOL We've got a robot on PDF..


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## AsifIjaz

Qalandari sahib... ap dum must qalandar karaen mazar pe ja k... you are simply amazing... 
i did not had the capacity or the will power to read all of the highlighted childish achievements of PPPP...
Chashnup was PPP achievement, so was engro power, Liberty power, foundation power, kalma chowk, libraries in shikarpur, a few kanal worth public parks in sindh, Nadra office... come on yar.. you can do better..
you missed out Bilo washrooms, Bilo rani herbal treatment centers, HIMAAC (Hazrat Izzat mab Asif Ali Zardari institute of Corruption), brick Lanes, Bricked Roads etc etc..
you are talking about a national level government not a tehsil level government. Mention something that wa done for the betterment of a province or country. We had national leaders from the party not a city government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari

*KP: Some achievements of PPP/ANP coalition government
*
*Shaheed Benazir Bhutto Women University Sheringal **Campus* 
became a full-fledged University "Shaheed Benazir Bhutto University" on 6th October 2009, under the Regulation 2009, recommended by his Excellencies, the Governor Khyber Pakhtun Khwa and approved by the President of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan.

*Main Campus:* Sheringal, Dir Upper, Khyber Pakhtunkhwaz
Telephone: +92 944 885527-31
Fax: +92 944 885805
*Sub Campus Chitral:* Chitral, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa
Telephone: +92 943 414486
Fax: +92 943 414486
*Sub Campus Booni:* Booni, Chitral Upper, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa
Telephone: +92 346 9893304
Fax: +92 943 414486
*Sub Campus Wari:* Wari, Dir Upper, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa
Telephone: +92 944 840888
Fax: +92 944 885805 







*Shaheed Benazir Bhutto University Swabi campus*





*Shaheed Benazir Bhutto Women University Peshawar*
First PC-I of the university worth Rs. 456 million was approved. Land measuring 400 kanals was allotted to the University in 2007 at Charsadda Road by Provincial Government, but was still occupied by the locals. *Clearance of site for the construction work was done in mid 2008 after which construction was initiated. *

In *2008* Women Development Centre and Department of Education were established, which included: B. Ed & PD, Certificate and Diploma in Women Development, Certificate in English Language. Further M. Phil/Ph. D Programs started in the discipline of English, Islamiyat & Psychology. Ten Government Girls’ Colleges were affiliated with the University. *M o U was signed with Surrey, Glasgow, Bradford and Hudersfield Universities of UK. HEC-BC Linkage Program was established with University of Leicester, UK.*
In *2009* M. Phil was initiated in Mathematics. Three other colleges were affiliated.
In *2010* five new disciplines of Law, Political Science, Urdu, Management Sciences, Art & Design were established. M. Phil Program started in Statistics.Furthermore it was notified by the Provincial Assembly Secretariat, Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa vide *Notification No. PA/KP/Bills/2010/35076, dated Peshawar, the 17th September, 2010* that the Frontier Women University (Amendment) Bill, 2010 has been passed by the Provincial Assembly of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa on 6th September, 2010 and assented to by the Governor of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa on 9th September, 2010 published as an Act of the Provincial Legislature of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to be called as the Frontier Women University (Amendment) Act, 2010, wherein Sub-Section-1 of Section 3, the word “Frontier” has been substituted by the words “Shaheed Benazir Bhutto” and had come into force at once. The Frontier Women University has been renamed as Shaheed Benazir Bhutto Women University accordingly.
In *2012* MS program in Management Sciences, Computer Sciences and M.Phil leading to Ph.D in Economics has been initiated. The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Universities Act, 2012 , passed by the provincial assembly of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa on 29th May 2012 | Act No.10 of 2012 , the University is named as Shaheed Benazir Bhutto Women University.
*



*
*



*


----------



## Qalandari

*Swat before PPP*







*Swat liberated during PPP tenure*

















*University of Swat*
In its *first session 2010-11* the university opened the following seven disciplines and had completed two semesters.

Department of Business Administration
Department of Computer Science
Department of Development Studies
Department of Economics
Department of Education
Department of Law and Shari’a
Department of Statistics

In the session *2011-12* one discipline of Software Engineering and four more departments of Zoology, Microbiology and Environmental Sciences at BS level are introduced.
*The university began its journey with 180 students enrolled in seven departments but now there are more than 2,000 students are getting education in 18 departments.*


----------



## Qalandari

Abdul Wali Khan University Mardan
























Swabi campus






Medical college in Mardan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

> Why are you getting angry on me taking the name of ALLAH ? We will continue to take the name of ALLAH.



Because under no circumstances can any political party claim divinity in representing Allah, when the country is run on interests rates and the rule of law is not applied. Did PPP take the name of Allah, when Zardari was taking 10% bribes on every investment deal in the 1990s? Did they take the name of Allah, when those starving people were dying in Thar and how corruption was allowed to fester within the country. Get off your high horse and don't ever mix your political party with the greatness of Allah. Have some dignity, or are you the child of a feudal lord that loves to loot, rape and murder the innocent civilians of Sindh. Tell that elephant Bakhtawar to lose some weight, instead of gauging on food like an uncivilized human being.


----------



## Qalandari

Naluchi bridge Muzaffarabad











Rathoa Haryam 3km long bridge


----------



## Qalandari

*Construction of West Bank Bypass Project in muzaffarabad City (AJK) - Pkg-II*






4.01 Kilometers two lane bypass will provide smooth travelling around the Muzaffarabad City thus reducing traveling time. This road will provide smooth flow of traffic in Muzaffarabad City. This project will facilitate move of locals / tourists and foreign community while traveling through Muzaffarabad City. This road will serve as an alternative route reducing traffic congestion inside the City. The project will help in development of economic activity and shall leave a positive legacy of economic growth and a healthy stronger skill base in the area.














__________________

Dangali bridge


----------



## roxen

Qalander is biggest joker of this forum... Shame on PPP and such ignorance of there jialaas..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## gangsta_rap

joker qalandri, people laugh at this stuff on another forum where you keep spreading all these LIES.
What do you expect to gain from here?


----------



## AsifIjaz

Qalandari... 
they recently rectified a malfunctioning Road signal on the main road near my house... a dried up tree was also hacked down... do u need the pics for adding them here as PPP achievements??

Same way the toilet flush of a nearby gym was brought to a functioning state.. following which i see u have transferred the filth here on this thread... can you pleaseeeeeee ask PPP to install a flush here as well. 

Please hold on tight when it does function

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

Ground breaking ceremony of various blocks of Khairpur special economic zone performed on 21st February 2015


----------



## Qalandari

Inauguration of Khairpur youth council office






Inauguration of Gosh-e-Taskeen and family park in Khairpur


----------



## roxen

Qaladeri you are A...hole


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Recently carpeted road near dolmen - sea view





Shaheed Benazir Bhutto exhibition hall, Mirpurkhas


----------



## Qalandari

Quaid-e-Azam house, Karachi


----------



## Qalandari

Hockey stadium, Mirpurkhas


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*Consumer Protection Bill is a milestone: TCEP chief*

KARACHI: The Consumers Eye Pakistan (TCEP) Chairman Umar Ghauri has hailed the Sindh Assembly for passing the Sindh Consumer Protection Bill-2014 to provide and protect the rights of consumers in Sindh. He congratulated Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah and Sindh Governor Dr Ishratul Ebad Khan. He was speaking as chief guest at a conference organised by Pakistan Citizen Forum with the support of Consumer Voice Pakistan (CVP) and The Consumers Eye Pakistan-TCEP to celebrate the Passing of Sindh Consumer Protection Bill by the Sindh Assembly, said a statement on Monday. Terming the Bill as a milestone, Umar Ghauri said this bill is a victory for the consumers and expedient for providing protection and promotion of the rights and interests of the consumers. The Chairman TCEP said that in the wake of passage of the Bill No. 13/2014, the Sindh Consumer Protection Bill now, no one would dare violate the Consumer Rights in Sindh. The Chairman TCEP further said that the entire Sindh population is appreciative of the step of the Sindh Assembly. Umar Ghauri also appreciated Sindh CM’s Special Assistant on Culture and MPA Sharmila Faruqui, who moved a private bill in 2014 that was referred to the standing committee on law, parliamentary affairs and human rights for a review and amendments. 

Consumer Protection Bill is a milestone: TCEP chief


----------



## CHARGER

whats with this name calling,,,, its an open forum for every political PoV


----------



## Qalandari

*
KARACHI – *Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah handed over a cheque of Rs 10 million to Karachi Press Club (KPC) President Fazil Jameeli here on Tuesday in a simple yet impressive ceremony at the club premises.

The amount given to KPC is part of the allocation announced under the annual provincial budget for financial year 2014-2015. The Sindh CM on the occasion said that the tremendous contribution has been made by KPC members, over the years, for restoration as well as protection of democracy in Pakistan.

He said that the Pakistan People’s Party (PPP) and the current Sindh government have also contributed towards the cause of independent media and the relationship between journalists and the PPP workers is exemplary. Acknowledging conferment of honorary membership of Karachi Press Club, as announced by the KPC Secretary A.H. Khanzada, he said that it was a great honor for a political worker like him.

He said that the PPP government in Sindh during past six to seven years has served the masses without any discrimination. The services he said that it was made in social sector with major emphasis in the field of education and in this regard nine universities were established including one in the least developed area of Lyari.

He said that the government also succeeded in re-opening of thousands of non-functional schools across the province. With regard to situation in Thar, the chief minister said that child deaths reported in the area pertained to infants born pre-mature and that situation was fast improving there. He said that a hospital equipped with modern gadgets and manned by qualified professionals in functional in Tharpakar also catering to the medical needs of people from Mirpurkhas, Mithi, Umerkot, Badin and Tando Mohammad Khan.

He said that the RO plants inaugurated PPP Co-Chairman Asif Ali Zaradri is presently providing 80 million gallon water to the Tharis on daily basis. This would also help to avert famine like situation in this high arid and desert zone in the coming time.

The ceremony among others was also attended by Sindh Information Minister Sharjeel Inaam Memon, Sindh Special Assistant to Chief Minister, Waqar Mehdi, Sindh's PPP Information Secretary, Zulfiqar Ali Shalwani, Latif Mughal and senior members of the press club. KPC souvenir and ajrak was presented by KPC president and secretary to the chief minister while club's governing body members presented ajrak to other guests.

Qaim gives Rs 10mn cheque to Karachi Press Club


----------



## Qalandari

Sindh Secretariat Complex outlay (under construction)


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## ziaulislam

good to know somebody shedding good light on PPPP too.
otherwise i just see PML N news here, that too only the good one not the bad ones


----------



## Qalandari

PPP development work continues






Mithi-Tharparkar road







Newly constructed Mithi hospital 







Ambulance service Khairpur inaugurated













Norin Cancer hospital, Nawabshah








Coming soon - Benazir Children's hospital, Nawabshah (under construction)


----------



## Qalandari

Abbas town flats (Karachi) built after they were destroyed in terrorist attacks. The reconstruction project was entirely funded by Sindh government costing rupees 140 million.












Affected families begin returning to Abbas Town - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

Inauguration of Dialysis center running on solar power in Khairpur 


























Action against illegal billboards


----------



## Kabira

Why are you posting Multan pics which is Shabaz area? Also Karachi is MQM area, show progress of interior Sindh in which we all are interested.



ziaulislam said:


> good to know somebody shedding good light on PPPP too.
> otherwise i just see PML N news here, that too only the good one not the bad ones



Well he is mostly posting pics from Punjab and Sindh. Ignoring real strong hold of PPP which is interior sindh. He is taking credit of Shabaz Sharif.


----------



## Qalandari

*Vet hospital: Sindh promises facilities for pets across province*
*
KARACHI: The Sindh government will soon set up facilities for birds and pets at all divisional headquarters of the province. These facilities include operation theatres and ultrasound and x-ray machines.*

During the inaugural ceremony of the up-gradation of the oldest veterinary hospital of the province, Richmond Crawford Veterinary Hospital, on Tuesday, Fisheries and Livestock Minister Jam Khan Shoro said that the vet hospital was made functional in 10 days. “All required facilities have been provided,” he said.

Education Minister Nisar Ahmed Khuhro, Law Minister Dr Sikandar Ali Mandhro, Health Minister Jam Mahtab Hussain Dahar, Information Technology Minister Mukesh Kumar Chawla and other lawmakers attended the ceremony and visited different sections of the hospital.

Khuhro said that such a hospital will be beneficial for all pet lovers.

Vet hospital: Sindh promises facilities for pets across province – The Express Tribune



save_ghenda said:


> Why are you posting Multan pics which is Shabaz area? Also Karachi is MQM area, show progress of interior Sindh in which we all are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Well he is mostly posting pics from Punjab and Sindh. Ignoring real strong hold of PPP which is interior sindh. He is taking credit of Shabaz Sharif.



Multan pics are of the development work carried out by PPP. Nawaz league has hardly done any sort of development work in Multan. The pics of Karachi are of the development work done during PPP's tenure.


----------



## Kabira

Qalandari said:


> *Vet hospital: Sindh promises facilities for pets across province*
> *
> KARACHI: The Sindh government will soon set up facilities for birds and pets at all divisional headquarters of the province. These facilities include operation theatres and ultrasound and x-ray machines.*
> 
> During the inaugural ceremony of the up-gradation of the oldest veterinary hospital of the province, Richmond Crawford Veterinary Hospital, on Tuesday, Fisheries and Livestock Minister Jam Khan Shoro said that the vet hospital was made functional in 10 days. “All required facilities have been provided,” he said.
> 
> Education Minister Nisar Ahmed Khuhro, Law Minister Dr Sikandar Ali Mandhro, Health Minister Jam Mahtab Hussain Dahar, Information Technology Minister Mukesh Kumar Chawla and other lawmakers attended the ceremony and visited different sections of the hospital.
> 
> Khuhro said that such a hospital will be beneficial for all pet lovers.
> 
> Vet hospital: Sindh promises facilities for pets across province – The Express Tribune
> 
> 
> 
> Multan pics are of the development work carried out by PPP. Nawaz league has hardly done any sort of development work in Multan. The pics of Karachi are of the development work done during PPP's tenure.



Multan is under Shabaz cheetah, now he is building airport and metro bus and you are giving credit to ppp thiefs?


----------



## Qalandari

*Khairpur’s historic school hopes to improve under new management*







Book Group has taken administrative reins of the school, property still belongs to govt. DESIGN: ESSA MALIK

*The historic government school in Khairpur that has given to us several civil servants and elected representatives has now been handed over to an NGO in hopes to improve its management.*

Formed in 1906, Government Naz Pilot Secondary School, Khairpur, which has 2,300 students from class six to 10 and over 100 teachers, will now be run under the administrative control of Book Group, an organisation working to improve local textbooks.

The agreement came about after the Sindh education secretary, with approval from the chief minister, signed a memorandum of understanding with Book Group. The idea was to improve the quality of education and provide missing facilities to the school with funds given by the Sindh government, said Khairpur’s district education officer Mehrunnisa Malik.






The Book Group is already working on many projects in Sindh and the Punjab, said Malik. “I am hopeful that Book Group will bring positive change as the quality of education is on the decline and that is alarming for us,” she said.

The news of an imminent transfer of authority did, however, not go down too well with the current administration, who complained they were not consulted. “We do not know about the terms and conditions of the agreement reached between the two parties,” said the school’s in-charge headmaster, Sarae Sajjid Hussain, who was recently replaced by Jameed Ahmed Bozdar. “One is for sure, and that is, our jobs are at stake.”

However, Sukkur Division Commissioner Muhammad Abbas Baloch told _The Express Tribune_that there were no threats to the teachers’ jobs. “This step is being taken in the larger interest of education,” he said. Hussain also pointed out that the school boasts of teachers who are proud to be a part of this institution and are extremely dedicated. They held protests and sit-ins, and were assured by the education officers that the transfer will improve the quality of education. “We will have more facilities,” he said the teachers were told.

However, Hussain felt the ‘need for funds’ can no longer justify handing over the administrative control. “All the vocational facilities available at the school were withdrawn one-by-one due to a lack of funds,” he said. The hostel was handed over to Pak-Turk school in 2000 for 10 years but, 14 years later, it has yet to be handed back, he added.

Malik, the education officer, dismissed these reservations and pointed out that the school still remains government property. Commissioner Baloch also said the school has not been handed over to Book Group. “They will supervise the teachers for some time and then move on to another project,” he said.

The Book Group also plans on being just a helping hand to the management and the teachers. “We are not new to this field,” said Book Group chairperson Sami Mustafa, adding that they have completed such projects in Karachi and Lodhran in the Punjab. “Our agreement with the Sindh government is for 15 years, during which we will provide facilities to different schools,” he explained, adding that they are not empowered to sack any teacher. “Rather, we will provide them training on modern ways of educating.”

Some of the changes that Mustafa has planned for the Khairpur school include new textbooks in the Sindhi language. He claimed they are far better than the traditional ones as they are more colourful and easier to read. The NGO will also improve the condition of the school building, provide sports facilities, computer laboratories, libraries, better furniture and, above all, good and clean toilets, he said.

*Famous alumni*

*Allah Dino Sial,* Khairpur State education minister and former Wapda chairperson

*Hashmat Singh,* All India scout commissioner

*Ghulam Asghar Vendiar,* former inspector schools, West Pakistan

*Illahi Bux Khamisani, *former high court judge

*Abdul Raheem Kharal,* former high court judge

*Pir Illahi Bux,* former Sindh chief minister

*Syed Ghous Ali Shah,* former Sindh chief minister

*Syed Qaim Ali Shah,* current Sindh chief minister

*Ghulam Rasool Siddiqui,* former senator

*Ali Dino Panhwar,* former education secretary, Sindh

*Manzoor Hussain Wassan,* current minister, Sindh

*Ali Aslam Jaffery,* retired Sindh High Court judge

*Ghulam Hussain Jaffery,* education director, Sindh

*Badaruddin Zahidi,* federal government secretary

*Mazharul Haq Siddiqui, *former Sindh University, Jamshoro, vice-chancellor

*Price to pay for education*

Government Naz Pilot Secondary School, Khairpur, was built in 1906 by the ruler of Khairpur state, Mir Ali Nawaz aka Naz Talpur. The school offered free education to all its students and even offered free hostel accommodation and food to those coming from far flung areas.

Naz Talpur’s grandson Mir Imam Bux Talpur spoke to _The Express Tribune_ about the pro-education policies of the rulers of the independent Khairpur State. “My grandfather was a literary person and a poet, which is why he was given the nickname ‘Naz’,” he said, adding that Naz Talpur ruled the state until his death in 1935.

The education-loving Talpurs established several schools in Khairpur, Kot Diji, Gambat, Faiz Ganj, Pir Jo Goth, Piryalo and other places, he added. The Talpurs were very strict about every child in the state going to school. So much so that the parents who failed to send their children to school were fined four annas (one-quarter for a rupee), remembered Imam Bux. The Talpur rule came to an end in 1955 after which all educational institutions came under the government.

Khairpur’s historic school hopes to improve under new management – The Express Tribune



save_ghenda said:


> Multan is under Shabaz cheetah, now he is building airport and metro bus and you are giving credit to ppp thiefs?



You be happy.


----------



## qamar1990

Qalandari said:


> Government Girls College
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School in Larkana


isn't this the same party which single handedly burned down pakistan in only 5 years?? after musharraf?


----------



## Menace2Society

Any political party who is able to make their head a homosexual like Billawal with no real world understanding or leadership skills is a party which can never be trusted to be in government.

Sindh is dieing because of PPP negligence. People need to revolt against PPP, this can't go on. Throw these clowns out of power.


----------



## Qalandari

Jacobabad Institute of Medical Sciences (construction nearing completion)

Render:





Latest construction pics:


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

SIUT children, Cardiac Hospital to be inaugurated in Karachi on Friday

25th February, 2015




Sindh Institute of Urology and Transplantation (SIUT) children and Cardiac Hospital will be inaugurated in Karachi on Friday.

The proposed 235 bedded hospital will cater the needs of the children in specified treatments such as Pediatric Urology, Nephrology, transplantation and Pediatric and Adult Cardiology.

Radio Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*KARACHI: Under-construction $6 million Maternity Ward at Jinnah Postgraduate Medical Center (JPMC)



*

Render:






Latest construction pics:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Sindh Govt "Online Vehicle Verification", Check Details of Any Vehicle, just a click away
http://www.excise.gos.pk/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=8 4


----------



## Qalandari

400 bed hospital at NIPA chowrangi, Karachi (under construction)


----------



## Qalandari

Prime Minister Yusuf Raza Gilani addressing the audience during Launch Ceremony


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Rasengan




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Rasengan




----------



## Qalandari

Zulfiqarabad oil terminal





Infrastructure for more than 10,000 people is available at Zulfiqarabad Oil Tankers Parking Terminal. Besides, 2,375 oil tankers can be parked on trhe terminal which is being completed with a cost of Rs 313 million


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Meengla

Everyone has a right to post their political viewpoints; @Qalandari is not the only one here doing it. So let's be civil.

Growing up in the Karachi of the 70's, there was a joke: 
The then Chief Minister of Sindh Jam Sadiq was so corrupt that one day even Zulfi Bhutto--the Prime Minister of Pakistan-- had to tell him: "Jam! At least leave my Clifton house and Jinnah's Mausoleum alone from your property thefts!' Ha ha ha!


----------



## Qalandari

*سندھ پولیس ڈاکوؤں کو پکڑنے کے لیے اب ڈرون ٹیکنالوجی کا استعمال کرے گی*





ڈرون ٹیکنالوجی سمت کے تعین میں کافی مددگار ثابت ہوسکتی ہے، ایس ایس پی، فوٹو:فائل

سکھر: ڈرون ٹیکنالوجی کا استعمال دورجدید کی ضرورت بنتا جارہا ہے اور پاکستان میں میڈیا ہاؤسز جلسے جلوسوں کی کوریج کے لیے اس سے استفادہ کرتے ہیں لیکن اب سندھ میں پولیس ڈاکوؤں کو پکڑنے کے لیے ڈرون ٹیکنالوجی سے مدد حاصل کرے گی۔

برطانوی نشریاتی ادارے کو دیئے گئے انٹرویو میں ایس ایس پی سکھر تنویر حسین تنیو کا کہنا تھا کہ ان کی حدود میں زیادہ تر کارروائیاں کچے کے علاقے میں کی جاتی ہیں جہاں ڈاکوؤں نے اپنی محفوظ پناہ گاہیں بنا رکھی ہیں اور پولیس کی ان مقامات تک رسائی کے وقت فائرنگ کا سلسلہ شروع ہوجاتا ہے جس سے فائرنگ کی سمت کا اندازہ لگانا بھی مشکل ہوتا ہے اور ایسے میں ڈرون ٹیکنالوجی سمت کے تعین میں کافی مددگار ثابت ہوسکتی ہے۔

ایس ایس پی نے کہا کہ ہدف کی نشاندہی کے لیے ڈرون سب سے بہترین ٹیکنالوجی ہے اس کی مدد سے ڈاکوؤں کے فرار کو نا صرف ممکن بنایا جاسکتا ہے بلکہ غیر ضروری نقصان سے بھی بچاجاسکتا ہے جب کہ اس دوران ڈرون کیمرے کو فائرنگ سےبھی محفوظ رکھنا ضروری ہوگا۔ ایس ایس پی تنویر حسین کا کہنا تھا کہ پولیس نے اپنے تحت ڈرونز کی خریداری کی ہے اور ان کے استعمال اور نگرانی کے لیے ایک خصوصی گاڑی بھی تیار کرائی جارہی ہے۔

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

Govt allots 680 acres for Jhimpir wind power project

The project is being completed by a Chinese company at a cost of $133 million invested by by China’s state owned bank




Sindh Government has allocated 680 acres of land for the 49.5 megawatt wind energy project at Jhimpir in Thatta District.

The project is being completed by a Chinese company at a cost of 133 million dollars invested by by China’s state owned Bank.

According to official sources, the project will be completed within 18 months and under the agreement, the executing company will supply 49.5 megawatt of electricity to the national grid for a period of 20 years.

Radio Pakistan


----------



## Qalandari

Signal free corridor 5 Shahrah-e-Pakistan

*Starting point *= Mazar-e-Quaid (Gurumandir chowrangi)

*Ending point* = M-9 Superhighway

*Newly constructed infrastructure*
Aisha manzil flyover
Water pump flyover
Liaqatabad daak khana flyover
Teen hatti flyover


----------



## Qalandari

Sindh Cities improvement programme


----------



## Qalandari

*
Renovation of Heritage Sites*:

Previous condition of 300 years old Khudadad Mosque in Dadu 








Newly renovated Khudadad Mosque







Hindu Gymkhana







Shahi Mehal Khairpur







Lal Shahbaz Qalandar complex under construction







Mazar-e-Quaid goes solar







Talpur Tombs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

Sindh government gives approval for first building in Pakistan with its own low-cost hydroelectric power generation green technology

Render:














The plans have been vetted by Sindh Building Control Authority (SBCA) Director-General Manzoor Qadir, who briefed the board with the project’s architect Akbar Jameel at Chief Minister House on Tuesday.* “This will be the first building in Pakistan with its own hydroelectric power generation,” they said, adding that it would introduce an “innovative, low-cost power generation technology” to the city.*









*This green technology was clearly the star of the presentation and much impressed the chief minister*. Indeed, they were talking about it with wonder at the SBCA a day later. One official said that *Cogar International Energy Corporation makes the hydro-electric reactors which can produce electricity at less than one US cent per kilowatt hour. “It uses only air to create electricity,” says the company website. “Air goes into the system and only air comes out of the power plant, back into the atmosphere.” No fuel is needed. *The builder plans to install two units, claimed an SBCA official.


CM Qaim Ali Shah wanted more information.* “If found feasible, we can apply the same technology to high-consumption government installations, such as the Karachi Water & Sewerage Board,” he was reported as saying at the meeting. “We can even use this technology in Thar.”*


Aside from the reactor, the building will tackle its own sewage to the extent that it will have a wastewater treatment plant and a reverse-osmosis plant for other supplies. Its more creative elements are a funeral parlour, a senior citizens lounge and a helipad.

*The next phase for high density development will focus on Tariq Road, Sharae Faisal and Rashid Minhas Road.*


----------



## Qalandari

*EU pledges to help Sindh overcome energy crisis*




A wind power farm could be seen in this picture. — AFP/File

LARKANA: Visiting European Union Ambassador Lars Gunnar Wigemark has said the European Investment Bank will help establish wind power projects in Karachi to contribute towards efforts to overcome the energy crisis in Sindh.

Mr Wigemark along with members of his delegation was speaking to journalists during his visit to the Bhuttos’ mausoleum in Garhi Khuda Bakhsh Bhutto on Thursday. Sindh Senior Minister for Education and Literacy Nisar Ahmed Khuhro and Larkana PPP general secretary Aslam Shaikh accompanied the delegation.

The EU envoy laid wreaths on the graves of the Bhuttos and paid respect to the slain leaders. Mr Khuhro briefed the guests about construction of the mausoleum.

A large number of PPP activists and workers welcomed the guests when they arrived at the mausoleum from Karachi after visiting Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Balochistan.

In reply to a question, Mr Wigemark said the EU was providing technical assistance in the education sector in Sindh and Balochistan in coordination with Unicef and other donor agencies.

“We are also working out assistance for technical education in coordination with the British Council,” he said.
The EU delegation also visited Moenjodaro and went round the ruins of the ancient Indus civilisation and the museum at the site. They took keen interest in the artefacts displayed in the museum.

Mr Khuhro hosted a luncheon for the distinguished guests at his residence. Former ambassador to the UAE Abdul Razzak Soomro, Larkana district Red Crescent chairman Ahmed Farooqi and leaders of the Larkana Chamber of Commerce and PPP local chapter attended the reception.

Mr Khuhro presented traditional gifts of Sindhi Cap and Ajrak to the distinguished guests.

EU pledges to help Sindh overcome energy crisis - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## xyxmt

Now I am 100% sure all projects in Pakistan are photo shopped


----------



## Qalandari

*First Provincial Liver Transplant Centre in Pakistan *

*Sindh has decided to introduce liver transplantation in the upcoming budget, making it the first province in Pakistan to do so. *The centre for the transplantation of liver will be set up at the Sindh Institute of Urology and Transplantation (SIUT) next to Civil Hospital, Karachi.

“Right now, people suffering from liver diseases go to India and other countries for a liver or hepatic transplantation,” said a senior official working in the planning and development department.

Other health schemes:

- 824 health-related schemes.

- Dialysis machines for all civil hospitals in Sindh. Rs 700 million allocated for this 
purpose.

- A security system and command and control centres at all teaching 
hospitals in Sindh. The estimated cost of the scheme is Rs300 million. 

- A medical tower at the Gambat Institute of Medical Science, Khairpur, worth 500 
million rupees where all basic health facilities will be provided along with centres for 
dialysis, cardio and burns.

- Establishment of two trauma centres on National and Super highways by 
allocating Rs500 million. Each centre will be established at distance of 100 kilometres.

- A medical college and a teaching hospital in Latifabad, Hyderabad, for which Rs2 
billion have been earmarked.

- A medical college in Thatta by upgrading Civil hospital to a teaching facility; 
Rs500 million has been allocated for this.

- Medical colleges in Landhi, Karachi and Benazirabad.

- A 500-bed hospital in Jamshoro for which Rs20 million has been allocated.

*



*

http://tribune.com.pk/story/720030/s...on-facilities/


----------



## Qalandari

*Sindh govt to set up 50MW power plant at Nooriabad*


 

KARACHI: The Sindh government has decided to set up a 50-megawatt power plant at Nooriabad which will be the first-ever power project to be executed by a province under public-private partnership, it emerged on Sunday.

Adviser to the Sindh chief minister on finance and energy Syed Murad Ali Shah told a recently held meeting of the Sindh cabinet at Chief Minister House that the project was conceived in 2012 but could not be materialised at that time due to ‘red-tapism and delays in regulatory approvals’, according to the minutes of the meeting reviewed by Dawn.

The adviser said that despite ‘financial constraints,’ the provincial government was committed to the launch of the project as it had already sought for it required undertakings from the National Bank of Pakistan and the Sindh Bank.

He lauded the professional contribution of the public-private partnership unit of the finance and energy departments that expedited the process and developed financial structure for the energy project.

In order to expedite work on the Nooriabad power project, the cabinet decided that the government would provide up to Rs6 billion guarantees and cash margin of Rs600m to the NBP for opening of ‘letters of credit’ for the procurement of machinery and equipment for the power project.

The meeting was informed that the Sindh Bank would undertake the repayment of debt of Rs2.805 billion in case of default of the project operators and the financial support provided by the government would cease when the power project achieved financial close.

The cabinet members underlined the importance of the energy sector and suggested that the Sindh government commit maximum resources for the development of this sector.

http://mediacellppp.wordpress.com/20...-at-nooriabad/


----------



## Qalandari

*Karachi Transport plan being implemented
*
KARACHI - The 12th Public-Private Partnership Policy Board in its meeting made historical decisions about the mega development projects to be implemented under the PPP mode of investment in transport, health, livestock communication and social development sectors.

The meeting was held under the chairmanship of Sindh Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah at the CM House here on Thursday.

- The board accorded permission for development and launching of the mega bus terminal on 100 acres of land located at Northern Bypass – 3-km from main Super Highway - to meet the future demand of 2,000 intercity buses

- The board also accorded same approval for construction of various terminals in Karachi and Hyderabad including the construction of an underground parking plaza under Bagh Ibn-e-Qasim Clifton

- It also gave go-ahead signal to the BRTS proposal received by the KMC from Bahria Town management to launch Blue Line Bus corridor from Bahria Town to Sohrab Goth and to Tower (40-km) and from Super Highway Northern Bypass to Karachi Airport (12-km) with its own investment

- The board approved the project for launching of Intercity Bus projects on nine potential routes of Karachi.

- Similarly, it approved another project from launching four driving schools each at Karachi, Hyderabad, Sukkur and Larkana

- The board also considered the energy related project and decided for establishment of Sindh Transmission and Dispatch Company on the pattern of NTDC to create capacity for distributing the power

- It also expressed satisfaction over the working on the Nooriabad Power Company to generate 100MW and recommended for early issuance of license from Nepra

- The board after threadbare discussion agreed with the proposal of Health Department for procuring services of private partners for RHC/THC/DHQ and other hospitals for improving infrastructure and delivery of health services to the people. It was informed that eight big hospital managements including Agha Khan Hospital, Indus Hospital and others have expressed interest to deliver their services

- It directed the Sindh Education and Literacy Department to conduct feasibility study as well as private partner solicitation for the education management organisation to improve the quality of education in selected schools by outsourcing the management of public sector schools to reputable education organisations

It also approved the PDF funding and project development studies for:

- Qadirpur Kandhkot bridge project
- Mangoes and agriculture produce market project
- Liquid natural gas (LNG) import project

- Sindh Education reform initiative

Special public-private partnership projects management contract for:

- Keenjhar Lake huts
- Improvement of facilities and infrastructure at Gorakh Hills Project
- Hawksbay Road under Lyari development authority

- Tidal energy project along the Sindh Coast

Placing the example of Hyderabad-Mirpurkhas dual carriageway construction under the PPP mode of investment, the CM said they were implementing another project of Jhirk-Mula Katiar Bridge and were planning to launch construction of Karachi to Thatta and Hyderabad to Tando Muhammad Khan roads under this mode of development.
*
http://nation.com.pk/karachi/13-Sep-...r-sindh-okayed*


*







CM orders: new bus service will now cover Gulshan-e-Hadeed
*
KARACHI: Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah has directed the provincial transport authority to ensure that certain number of buses of the first fleet of KMCPeople’s Bus Service on Quaidabad-Saddar route may be extended up to Gulshan -e-Hadeed/Steel Town.

He on the occasion also directed the concerned officials to bring the remaining 32 KMC People’s Buses on the road within four to six weeks’ time.

“Of this fleet of 32 KMC People’s Bus Service 18 must ply on Suhrab Goth - Saddar route and Surjani Town - Saddar route respectively,” said the chief minister.

Syed Qaim Ali Shah said those coming from interior Sindh through Super Highway needed to be facilitated at Suhrab Goth bus stand so as to reach different parts of the metropolis.

The chief minister on the occasion said the success of Peoples Bus Service could be gauged from the fact that people from different areas have started demanding for extension of its service.

He said that since Gulshan-e-Hadeed and Steel Town were the adjoining areas of Quaidabad as such this service could easily benefit the residents of these area therefore a certain number of these buses would ply from and up to Steel Mill from Tower via Quaidabad.

Orange line bus corridor
From Secondary Board Office, Nazimabad to Banaras Chowrangi, Orangi Town and get it awarded by December 2014. He said that Rs three billion have been made available for the project.

Green line bus corridor
He said that PC-I of Green Bus Service has been prepared by NESPAK consultants and submitted to the P&D Department for onward transmission to federal government, the sponsors of the project.

Yellow line bus corridor
Yellow Line Bus Corridor, implemented under Public Private Partnership Mode of Investment has been expedited and hopefully will be awarded by December 2014.
*
http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/sindh/1...lshan-e-hadeed






*


----------



## Qalandari

*A new 235 bed Children and Cardiac hospital in SUIT to be ready by 2017*

KARACHI:
Karachi will receive a new heart care and children’s health facility by 2017 with the inauguration of Sindh Institute of Urology and Transplantation’s (SIUT) Children and Cardiac Hospital on Friday.

The new hospital will cater to cases of urology, nephrology, transplantation and cardiology, and will be an additional facility at the SIUT. *It is being built with the financial assistance of the Sindh government and other donors.*

The 235-bed hospital located inside a 13-storey building will cost Rs2 billion and will take nearly two years to complete. It will also have a fully-functional laboratory.

The hospital building will be divided into different zones. The public zone will consist of accident and emergency, out-patients, and diagnostic imaging departments. The semi-public zones will have a renal dialysis unit, wards, operation theatres and other related facilities. A supportive paediatric environment has also been ensured in the proposed hospital building.

The top floor will accommodate academic activities, including seminar rooms and a day-care centre. The cardiac department will have regular emergency wards equipped with complete invasive and non-invasive facilities. It will also accept adults in view of the paucity of dedicated cardiac care for nephrology and nephrology patients. The hospital will run on the same principles as SIUT and will offer free treatment for all.

Currently, there are only two cardiac facilities in Karachi, the National Institute of Cardiovascular Diseases and the Karachi Institute of Heart Diseases. There are also only two hospitals dedicated to children, the National Institute of Child Health and the Sindh Government Children Hospital, North Nazimabad.

Healthcare ventures: City to get new heart care facility by 2017 – The Express Tribune


----------



## Qalandari

First University of Law in Pakistan (Shaheed Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto University of Law)


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

99% of these posts are private or old projects

Quid-e Azam ka mazar bhi dal do PPP ke karnamo per


Example this photo just waht exactly was achieved here a boat , OLD boat and a ameture wood deck ?






Or , may be Zardari fed the animals by his hand in national park which is why this picture is under PPP achivement







I am not an artistic man but I don't understand these UFO structures
and that too in the middle of road a driving hazard!!!






Can't even hold a broom properly in hand look at technical of all folks every one is looking at the other to see how broom is held

Specially the man in middle with suit barely holding the broom at edge











Grand harbor project will change lives of million fishermen

Also can we remove all the Karachi projects know who controls Karachi its not PPP

Since when is Multan part of Sindh ? or PPP

lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

For those ignorants like the one above who don't have a clue of what Keenjhar lake resort project is all about:

The Kalri (Keenjhar) Lake Project is an exercise of turning this land into a Resort, Theme Park, Farmhouse Project etc., and the probability of providing firstclass water sports activities at nearby Kalri Lake, also known as Keenjhar lake, just 2 minutes drive away.

Presently there are no recreational facilities and theplots for sale are undeveloped agriculture land. However, the plots are situatedon the National Highway, 110 km from Karachi and 90 km from Hyderabad. The plotsback on to the most beautiful canal in Sindh, the Kalri Baghar Feeder (K.B. FeederCanal) with its blue, sometimes turquoise coloured flowing waters.

The source ofthis blue water is the breathtakingly beautiful PQ Falls where water from Kalri /Keenjhar Lake is released through numerous gates. One can spend hours watchingvarious fish jump and swim against the current. PQ Falls & Kalri Lake are hardly akm away from the land. Both the PQ Falls and the K.B. feeder can be seen from theFarmhouse Project Land.

*At the Location*
First Wind Power Plant to operate at Jherruck, Thatta, close to Keenjhar Lake750 Acre Resort, Theme Park, Hotel to be constructed at Keenjhar LakeNew Double Super Highway Quality Road under construction to Keenjhar LakeThatta Bye-pass to be connected to Keenjhar Lake via K. B. Feeder Canal RoadNatural Gas line under construction and progressing, just 2 km awayLand on Scenic K B Feeder, very near to P Q Falls, Keenjhar Lake, Sondha Regulatorand the new 500 Acre Resort & Theme Park.










Keenjher Lake or Kalri Lake is located 22 kilometers away from Thatta and about 122 kilometers from Karachi and 80 Kilometers from Hyderabad.

The Sindh Tourism Department in collaboration with the provincial government’s Public-Private Partnership (PPP) Unit had offered the Keenjhar Lake Development Project on PPP basis, under which the government would foot 40 percent bills and the investor would inject 60 percent capital into the project. The target time for completion of it is 2020.









*Development of Keenjhar Lake Resort*




Meinhardt - Engineering for the future - engineers, planners, managers


Location:Thatta District

Country Pakistan

Client:Government of Sindh

Architect:

The project has been envisaged as a World Class Resort Development. The project comprises a 200-Room 5-Star hotel, villas, conference centers and a number of sports & recreational facilities.The scope of services includes Design Management, Coordination with International Architect (SRSS), Detailed Architectural Design and Engineering (Civil, Structural, Mechanical & Electrical) Design of Building Works.

The scope also includes Master Planning & Design of Infrastructure Development Works (Roads, Jetties/Piers, Water Supply, Sewerage, Drainage, Electrification & Telecommunication).


Topographical Survey of 10km Road & 1250 Acre of “DEVELOPMENT OF KEENJHAR LAKE RESORT PROJECT” for PPP Unit Finance Department, Government of Sindh








AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Since when is Multan part of Sindh ? or PPP
> 
> lol



The pics of development work of Multan are the ones which were carried out by the PPP federal government of 2008.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

1960 ki bhi development dal do

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari

*Tax holiday to investors in interior Sindh: Qaim
*
KARACHI: Sindh government is offering tax holiday for investment in the interior parts of province, said Sindh Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah on Thursday.

Talking to Ambassador of Republic South Korea Song Jong-hwan he said rural areas of province held good potential for investment in different sectors.

Qaim said it was for the first time Sindh government has created economic zones in interior Sindh where tax holiday and other relevant incentives were being provided to investors.

He said he had recently inaugurated Khairpur Economic Zone aimed at development of remote areas as well as creation of jobs for the people.

Through internal and foreign investment Sindh government intended to exploit all available resources for betterment of the people. He said Sindh’s economy was agro-based which was frequently registering surplus production of rice, wheat and cotton. Yet room for improvement still exists and we can raise per acre yield, he said.

Karachi also holds tremendous potential for investment and he invited Korean traders/businessman to avail the opportunity.

Appreciating investment made by Republic of South Korea, particularly in the context of infrastructure, he invited investors and concerned companies to be part of Public Private Partnership mode of investment in field of energy, transportation and infrastructure development.

He said his government has initiated different transport related projects like Bus Rapid Transit and Inter City Transport to facilitate people. Qaim also lauded quality of work on Hyderabad-Mirpurkhas Road completed by a Korean company.

Tax holiday to investors in interior Sindh: Qaim


----------



## PurpleButcher

@ Qalandri last time you started this thread, Pakistan lost to west indies... please wait for 24 hrs...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

70% of the total cost will be spent on installing new gates with piezometric systems, which measure water pressure on either side of the barrage. PHOTO: APP

*Sindh government gives the green light for rehabilitation of Guddu barrage*

*HYDERABAD: The Provincial Development Working Party (PDWP) has given the green light to the $211 million project for the rehabilitation of Guddu Barrage, the first upstream irrigation structure on the Indus River in Sindh, which is expected to improve vital water supplies to farmlands in the province.*

The World Bank will contribute 90% of the required financing through a loan after the Central Development Working Party (CDWP) and the Executive Committee of National Economic Council (Ecnec) approve the scheme.

“We will most likely get approval from the federal government this year and the WB has already assured us of the availability of funds,” an official privy to the development told _The Express Tribune_.






According to him, the WB country head will meet officials of the Sindh Barrages Rehabilitation Project (SBRP) on March 1 to discuss the scheme.

The life of the barrage, built in 1963 with a capacity of 1.2 million cusecs, will be extended by another 50 years after the completion of this five-year project.

According to officials, 91 gates, including 66 at the barrage and 25 at regulator heads of its three off-taking canals, a new dividing wall and river training structures in the downstream will be built.

Up to 70% of the cost will be spent on installing new gates with piezometric systems, which measure water pressure on either side of the barrage for the purpose of maintaining a balance.

The left-side dividing wall in the barrage, which is currently built after the fourth gate, will be rebuilt after the seventh gate. This construction, which will help ease flows in left bank canals of Guddu, will consume 10% of the project cost.

As much outlay will be required for building a J-shaped spur, which will help give direction to the river water through an engineering structure in the barrage downstream. The remaining 10% of funds will be spent on consultancy services.

Sindh agrees to push ahead with barrage rehabilitation – The Express Tribune


----------



## Qalandari

Sharjeel Memon removes wall chalking during the clean Karachi campaign. PHOTO: PPI

*KARACHI: 
Sindh Minister for Information and Local Government Sharjeel Inam Memon said on Friday that Karachi requires a new master plan for its roads.*

“Most of the roads today are encroached upon by shopkeepers’ wares, pushcarts and other structures. Resultantly, people can only use 20 per cent of the road,” he said while issuing strict instructions to metropolitan commissioner about the removal of encroachments from all the arteries.

No cleanliness drive can succeed without people owning the city, he said. At least people should come out on the streets to clean up their localities. The campaign would continue until the whole province is cleaned of waste, encroachments and terrorism, the minister said.

“I must admit in front of the media that we cannot achieve the desired goals neither do we claim 100% cleanliness. However, I believe that with sincerity and good intention, by God’s grace, we will give it our best shot,” he said on the fifth day of ‘Clean, Green and Peaceful Sindh’ drive, after removing wall-chalking in Orangi Town and around FTC flyover on Shahrae Faisal.

Meanwhile, Karachi Metropolitan Corporation in coordination with district municipal corporations removed a total of over 16, 000 tonnes of garbage from different areas of the city and dispatched it to the landfill sites during the last five days.

The municipal authority also performed fumigation with the help of 30 spray vehicles in the city, whereas colouring of trees, electric poles and pavements was also done in different areas of the city along with removal of wall-chalking and banners.

Cleanliness drive in Hyderabad underway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Development, modernization and PPP do not go together.


----------



## Qalandari

This building will serve as a symbol of partnership between the US and Pakistan for developing strong educational institutions, says the US ambassador. PHOTO: NNI

*New dept set up at KU with aid worth $1.9m

KARACHI: The new teacher education department at the University of Karachi (KU) stands in stark contrast to the delapidated buildings of the surrounding social sciences departments.*

Built with $1.9 million worth of aid from the US Agency for International Development (USAID), the new building was inaugurated on Saturday by US ambassador to Pakistan Richard G Olson and education minister Nisar Ahmed Khuhro, accompanied by US consul-general Brian Heath and KU vice-chancellor Prof Dr Muhammad Qaisar. It is located adjacent to the political science department in the social sciences faculty, formerly known as the arts faculty.

The building will be used for the recently-introduced teacher education programmes that the USAID and the Higher Education Commission of Pakistan had jointly designed in 2010. These programmes are a two-year associate degree in education (ADE) and a four-year Bachelor’s of Education (BEd Hons).

According to Olson, these teacher education programmes were a part of the USAID’s ‘Teachers Education Project’, a $75-million initiative, to bring reforms for a long-term sustainability in Pakistan’s education sector by educating the current and future teachers in partnership with the provincial education departments.

Since 2012, these particular programmes are being taught to nearly 6,000 students at around 23 universities and 79 colleges of Pakistan, said a USAID spokesperson. He added that a little less than half of these future teachers have been pursuing their degrees on USAID-funded scholarships.

“Together with the Pakistani government, the United States is working to improve the quality of teacher education in the country and provide the best learning and work environment for the future teachers of Pakistan,” said Olson.

According to Olson, USAID – with its $45-million support – will continue to help build faculties of teachers education across the country. These comprise one at the University of Sindh, Jamshoro, another at the Shah Abdul Latif University, Khairpur, and 14 more at other universities across the country.

Khuhro vowed that the provincial government will make all teacher recruitments purely on merit. “With the support of our international partners, we are committed to improving the quality of teachers’ education and the standard of basic education in the province.”

New dept set up at KU with aid worth $1.9m – The Express Tribune


----------



## Qalandari

*Sea view - timeline*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Armstrong

@dexter @HRK - How the heck can anyone support PPP is beyond me !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Armstrong said:


> @dexter @HRK - How the heck can anyone support PPP is beyond me !



Mere bhai ye jamhuriat ka husan hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

One thing that this Sindh PPP govt CAN get some credit for is the realization of the Gorakh Hill project:

Gorakh Hill Station - Dadu, Pakistan - Tourist Attraction, Tourist Information | Facebook

Apparently, thousands of people have been already there and hundreds go up there every month. There is now even a restaurant and a hotel on top.

*I think Gorakh deserves a separate dedicated and 'sticky' thread though: It is the only hill station in Sindh and I think will contribute a lot to the development of that region.*


----------



## Armstrong

dexter said:


> Mere bhai ye jamhuriat ka husan hai



Bhai husan apni jagaa but who in their right mind's would vote for PPP when the past 5 years are in front of everyone - the country went back in time not forward ! 

Na roootiii milli, kapraa bhiii uttar giyaa aur makaan ka tu kuch na poocheiiin !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

Armstrong said:


> Bhai husan apni jagaa but who in their right mind's would vote for PPP when the past 5 years are in front of everyone - the country went back in time not forward !
> 
> Na roootiii milli, kapraa bhiii uttar giyaa aur makaan ka tu kuch na poocheiiin !



I agree that the current PPP govt in Sindh is the worst of all that has been imposed upon the hapless people of that province as far a 'governance' is concenred. But I also believe PPP won by default--not necessarily with the margin of victory as in the 2013 elections--but simply because of the lingering attachment to Bhuttos. That too shall change if they continue to lag behind in governance.

One great thing about PPP is that the party is still more secular than others in Pakistan, is more trusted by Pakistan's minorities, has a clear and consistent stance against the religious militants, and has a following in Sindh with roots in Sufi-ism. They fail in governance but they do have some redeeming qualities. They need to reform.



I don't need to lecture to a seasoned member like you here about the fact that we have to accept the verdicts. It is not too dissimilar to we accepting our friends' and loved-ones' choices in life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Meengla said:


> I agree that the current PPP govt in Sindh is the worst of all that has been imposed upon the hapless people of that province as far a 'governance' is concenred. But I also believe PPP won by default--not necessarily with the margin of victory as in the 2013 elections--but simply because of the lingering attachment to Bhuttos. That too shall change if they continue to lag behind in governance.
> 
> One great thing about PPP is that the party is still more secular than others in Pakistan, is more trusted by Pakistan's minorities, has a clear and consistent stance against the religious militants, and has a following in Sindh with roots in Sufi-ism. They fail in governance but they do have some redeeming qualities. They need to reform.
> 
> I don't need to lecture to a seasoned member like you here about the fact that we have to accept the verdicts. It is not too dissimilar to we accepting our friends' and loved-ones' choices in life.



You know I am not so sure about their redeeming qualities; not even the right wing parties got Pakistan declared as an Islamic Republic, passed the Anti-Ahmediya laws or barred a Non Muslim from the right to the Presidency and PMship of the country. Plus for all their anti-militant talk they were sitting quite comfortably in Karachi when the TTP were breeding their network their, in Baluchistan and they signed multiple peace-deals with the TTP all over the country till the Army put its foot down. And I don't think they've got any Sufi roots...they've got Wadera roots. 

The only part in Pakistan that the country has some expectation from is PTI 'cause its not perfect....not by a long shot....but its the best of the worst !


----------



## Qalandari

بچوں، خواتین پرتشدد اور پولیس کی زیادتیوں سے متعلق شکایات کا ازالہ کیا جائے گا۔ فوٹو: فائل


*صوبے کے تمام اضلاع میں ہیومن رائٹس سیل قائم کرنے کا فیصلہ*

کراچی: محکمہ پولیس نے انسانی حقوق کی پامالی اورپولیس اہلکاروں کی زیادتیوں کو روکنے کے لیے صوبے کے تمام اضلاع میں ہیومن رائٹس سیلز قائم کرنے کا فیصلہ کیا ہے۔

سینٹرل پولیس آفس سے جاری اعلامیے کے مطابق آئی جی سندھ غلام حیدرجمالی نے صوبے کے تمام اضلاع میںانسانی حقوق کے سیل قائم کرنے کی ہدایات جاری کیں ہیں،اس سلسلے میں زونل ڈی آئی جیز اور ضلع ایس ایس پیز کو کراچی کے تمام اضلاع میں ہیومن رائٹس ڈیسک کے قیام کے احکامات پرمشتمل مکتوب ارسال کردیا گیا ہے۔

ڈیسک پرایک خاتون ڈی ایس پی یا انسپکٹر بچوں اورخواتین کے حقوق سے متعلق شکایات جبکہ ایک ڈی ایس پی پولیس کے خلاف شکایات پرکارروائی کے اقدامات کرکے متاثرہ شخص کی شکایت کا ازالہ کرے گا، ہیومن رائٹس ڈیسک کاعملہ انسانی حقوق کی پامالی میںملوث عناصر کے خلاف ٹھوس قانونی کارروائیوں پر مشتمل سفارشات وتجاویزبھی مرتب کرے گا۔

http://www.express.pk/story/332516/​


----------



## SHAMK9

Qalandari said:


> *Sea view - timeline*


It was cleaned by students, nothing to do with pee pee pee


----------



## Qalandari

Art Council Karachi organized Competition I Am Karachi Youth Festival 1-7 March 2015



SHAMK9 said:


> It was cleaned by students, nothing to do with pee pee pee



KMC staff told to clean up Clifton Beach View Park
KMC staff told to clean up Clifton Beach View Park - thenews.com.pk


----------



## roxen

Qalanderi ki (anthak) mehnat ki waja sy mera agli dafa ka vote PPP ka...JEEE-E-BUTHOO...


----------



## gangsta_rap

Qalandari keep me updated about PPP's plan for SERAIKI Subha. Its not as if they have been playing a DHOKA on you and the people of South Punjab since the last 6 years or so. Nope, not like that at all...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

*New contractors to resume stalled work on blood transfusion centres*

KARACHI: The construction work on four regional blood transfusion centres (RBTCs) in Sindh, which had come to a stop for a while after its contractor backed out in finishing stages is expected to resume next month, according to officials in the provincial health department.

It was expected earlier that three of the four RBTCs would be completed in coming few months but even after the contractors’ change the officials expected the delay would not be long.

“The three RBTCs will be ready by the second half of this year except for the one in Sukkur, which will be ready by December or January next year,” said Dr Zahid Hasan Ansari, secretary of the Sindh Blood Transfusion Authority.

He said that after the previous contractor backed out, new tenders were issued and new contractors had been engaged to finish the four buildings in Karachi, Jamshoro, Nawabshah and Sukkur.

The plan was envisaged four years ago as part of a nationwide safe-blood transfusion programme with the financial assistance of Germany — GIZ and KFW (German development bank).

Serving as the blood procurement and distribution point, the Karachi centre, like the 12 other centres planned across the country, would be linked to at least six hospital-based blood banks (HBBBs).

The hospitals are: Sindh govt hospitals in Lyari, Liaquatabad, New Karachi, Saudabad, Korangi and the Civil Hospital Karachi, said officials.

At a meeting of the steering committee, which included provincial officials, federal government and foreign donors, held on Friday in Karachi, the officials concerned said the project was part of the federal government’s safe blood transfusion project with grant assistance from the government of Germany aiming at establishing the National Blood Transfusion Services.

The meeting was informed that the projects in Sindh would not be delayed by more than a month as new contractors had already been engaged.

The officials said the centre would mobilise voluntary blood donors and conduct processing, screening, testing, component preparation and storage of blood and ultimately feed the HBBBs linked to it.

Among its main functions are; collection of blood only from voluntary non-remunerated blood donations at low risk of acquiring transfusion-transmissible infections (TTIs); ensuring 100pc quality assured testing of all donated blood for TTIs, including HIV, hepatitis B and C viruses, syphilis, malaria and blood group serology, compatibility, etc; promotion of rational and appropriate clinical use of blood; promotion of principles of ‘haemovigilance’; and development of human resource (technical and managerial) to ensure adequate numbers of qualified and trained staff in the blood transfusion field, they said.

New contractors to resume stalled work on blood transfusion centres - Newspaper - DAWN.COM


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Such a joke .


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## dexter

Armstrong said:


> Bhai husan apni jagaa but who in their right mind's would vote for PPP when the past 5 years are in front of everyone - the country went back in time not forward !
> 
> Na roootiii milli, kapraa bhiii uttar giyaa aur makaan ka tu kuch na poocheiiin !



bhutto to sare ALLAH ko pyare hogaeye magar jab tak unka naam chalega PPP ko interior se vote milta rahega!
Is se to lakh darje behtar hamari MQM hai sar pe hi goli marte hen na zinda to nahi marte

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

Information Minister Sharjeel Memon speaks during the Sindh Assembly session on Monday, March 2, 2015. PHOTO: RASHID AJMERI/EXPRESS

*Sindh to privatise motor vehicle fitness dept*

*KARACHI: 
The Sindh government has decided to privatise the motor vehicle fitness department for the inspection and issuance of fitness certificates to public transport, with the tender to award the contract to an international firm to be issued soon.*

Provincial transport minister Mumtaz Jakhrani announced this in the Sindh Assembly session on Monday in response to a notice by Pakistan Muslim League-Functional MPA Nusrat Seher Abbasi to call the attention of the House to road accidents of buses and unfit vehicles plying the roads.

“We have nearly completed the process and the chief minister has given his approval for a public-private partnership with an international firm,” Jakhrani said. “The private company will open divisional offices and workshops with mobile inspection teams patrolling the roads.”

He said that an initial period will be given to owners of commercial and personal vehicles for the registration of their vehicles, after which strict action will be taken against them. “Only those vehicles registered with the firm will be allowed to ply on the roads.”

Jakhrani added that the Punjab government had already privatised its motor vehicle fitness department and Sindh would follow in its footsteps.

While talking to _The Express Tribune_, the minister explained that vehicle fitness and inspection, originally the responsibility of the traffic police, had been handed over to the transport department in April 2014 but the latter could not operate it due to the lack of resources and manpower.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Public library Qasimabad, Hyderabad












Hyderabad Museum












Shaheed Benazir Bhutto park, Hyderabad
















Law College, Hala


----------



## Qalandari

Over Rs9b being spent on infrastructure development
Government is also undertaking construction of eleven new bridges

Sindh Government is spending nine point seven billion rupees for development of infrastructure in the province.

Official sources told Radio Pakistan that three hundred and five kilometers long new roads are being constructed for the purpose during the current financial year.

Besides, the government is also undertaking construction of eleven new bridges and improvement of four hundred and seventy kilometers roads.

The sources said a total of five hundred and twenty-eight kilometer of rural access roads are also being constructed with the assistance of Japan.

Radio Pakistan


----------



## Qalandari

3-wheeler special bikes arranged for special citizens
​












*

City administration holds cleanliness drive*

KARACHI: Commissioner Karachi Shaoib Ahmad Siddiqi took part in cleanliness work on Korangi Road as a part of campaign for making city clean and green. He inspected cleanliness work on Korangi Road being carried out by district municipal administration Korangi where he planted plant samplings. He said all deputy commissioners have been directed to strengthen the coordination with district municipal corporations and extend their full support to make the campaign successful. He said deputy commissioners have been directed to seek support of communities and members of civil society in this regard. Support of non- governmental organisations and corporate sectors could be fruitful and make this campaign effective. Corporate sector has expressed its desire to support efforts whatever being carried out by government to provide facilities to citizen and to make better place the city to live. He asked deputy commissioners to focus on removal of encroachment creating hurdles in flow of traffic and also get cleared wall chalking.

City administration holds cleanliness drive


----------



## Qalandari

*Road safety: City govt launches campaign against ‘sub-standard’ vehicles

KARACHI: With the February 25 deadline for the implementation of safety standards in public transport vehicles ended a week ago, the city administration has re-started its campaign against transporters who have not yet conformed to the prescribed criteria.*

The latest campaign will cover school vans, inter and intra-city buses, as well as private taxis and rickshaws. The vehicles will be inspected for substandard CNG cylinders, fitness certificates, driving licences, fire extinguishers and emergency exit doors.

“We will no longer show leniency toward any public transport vehicle owners,” said Manshad Ali, the secretary of the Regional Transport Authority (RTA), stressing that all school vans must conform to the prescribed safety standards. Failure to do so will result in getting their licences revoked and their vehicles impounded, he warned. Ali said that a strict crackdown was being initiated with the help of the traffic police.

“If anyone is found using substandard CNG cylinders or fake fitness certificates, the licences and permits of these vehicles would be cancelled for forever,” he said. Ali added that his department had received several complaints regarding the use of substandard CNG cylinders in school vans.

In response to a question regarding inter-city buses and coaches, the secretary said that the deadline for the installation of emergency exits and fire extinguishers had already ended on February 25. His department has impounded 25 vehicles and imposed fines worth 0.5 million since, he revealed. Ali said that the latest campaign was beginning to yield results as inter-city bus operators had started installing emergency doors in their vehicles.

“We are inspecting the buses at major terminals and do not let them start their journey without emergency exits,” he claimed.

On Tuesday, Karachi Commissioner Shoaib Ahmed Siddiqui also held a meeting regarding safety measures being adopted for school children and inter-city commuters.

“We have decided to take effective and practical steps to ensure that school buses and vans meet the requisite safety standards,” he said. “It was also decided that speed limits would be fixed on certain roads in the city,” said the commissioner, adding that the RTA secretary will issue a notification for this purpose in consultation with the Transport and Communications Department, the traffic police and other relevant civic bodies.


----------



## Qalandari

*Accountability tactics: Municipal accounts go online*

*KARACHI: The Sindh government announced on Tuesday that it will launch a website to give a penny-by-penny account of every transaction carried out at the municipality level.*

The website will include statements showing how the Town Municipal Administrations (TMAs) Karachi Metropolitan Corporation (KMC) and the District Municipal Corporations (DMCs) utilised their budget.

“We will update every financial transaction on the website being launched soon,” promised local government minister Sharjeel Memon during the Sindh Assembly session. “People will see how the money is utilised against the budget in every district,” he explained. “This is the first time we will be introducing this idea, which is being developed with the help of the information and technology department.”

Memon held the former nazims of union councils responsible for the deteriorating affairs of the local bodies in the province. “They have given nothing except corruption and mismanagement,” he claimed.

The minister was responding to speeches made by the MPAs on a resolution moved by opposition leader, Shaharyar Mahar, who had demanded that the funds provided to town municipal administrations be utilised for the purpose they are meant for.

“Most of the schools and hospitals run by the local government have been encroached upon since the tenure of General (retd) Pervez Musharraf,” Memon pointed out. “We are making efforts to evacuate this illegal occupation.” According to Memon, all powers have been devolved to the commissioners and deputy commissioners to keep an eye on the local government matters in their respective areas.

“Around 40 per cent of octroi zila tax share goes towards the salaries of the employees and 60 per cent goes towards development,” he pointed out. “Unfortunately, in most TMAs, the entire budget is spent on the employees’ salaries due to over-employment,” he said, adding that most of the employees fail to come to work but still receive their salaries on time.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow

Both development and Modernisation are unknown word in Sindh as long as PPP in power


----------



## Qalandari

Shaheed Benazir Bhutto Cadet College, Larkana (under construction)


----------



## Qalandari

Fish Aquarium Landhi Zoo, Karachi










Upgrading Hill Park, Karachi


----------



## Qalandari

Rest homes to be built for senior citizens in Karachi, Hyderabad and Sukkur









Wall chalkers to be reprimanded


----------



## Qalandari

New Radiology Department at JPMC with state-of-the-art technology including Cyber Knife stereo tactic system for treatment of cancer patients (first ever in Pakistan via private-public partnership)
















_



_


----------



## Qalandari

Clean and Green Hyderabad


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*‘Police ready to install CCTV cameras on National Highway’

NAWABSHAH: Police are prepared to install CCTV cameras on the National Highway link roads and city bazaars to intensify vigil on the movement of foreigners and prevent acts of terrorism.
*
SSP Abdul Salam Shaikh said at a press conference that negotiations with a mobile phone company were in progress for the construction of rooms with facilities of camera and solar energy system vigil equipment at places along the National Highway.

The SSP said that more than 44 Afghan nationals were arrested for residing illegally in the district limits while three activists of a banned organization with literature and party flags were also taken into custody.

In order to watch movement of illegal immigrants, police were collecting data from hotels and guest houses operating along the National Highway, he added. The SSP said the 15 Police Complaint and Help Centre was being upgraded to the District Police Complaint Centre and integrated with a HR cell, a women protection cell and a child protection cell. He said that on the pattern of Karachi and Hyderabad, an anti-terrorist force of 42 Jawans was being raised.

‘Police ready to install CCTV cameras on National Highway’ - thenews.com.pk - Linkis.com


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

IGP Sindh G.H.Jamali formally launched Emergency Alert System for rapid response after signing MoU with Ufone at CPO


----------



## Qalandari

Shaheed Abdullah Murad General Hospital inaugurated


----------



## Qalandari

*‘I am Karachi’ to celebrate International Theatre Day*

*KARACHI: Under the banner of ‘I am Karachi’, the theatre and musical fraternities are going to celebrate the ‘International Theatre Day’ on March 27.*

This was announced by National Academy of Performing Arts representative Zain Ahmed at a media briefing which was arranged by the theatre and music group of the ‘I am Karachi’ campaign at Karachi Youth Support Network on Thursday.

According to Ahmed, we can only solve our problems if we stay united. He declared the month of March ‘theatre month’ since a lot of theatrical performances are lined up at Arts Council.

Institute of Business Administration social sciences department head Dr Framji Minwalla briefed the media about how theatre and music performances are useful for communication. “Strong messages of love and hate had always spread through this medium,” he said.

He also talked about the importance of youth in any movement. “We welcome the youth to join us in this struggle.”


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*Govt releases Rs200m for Lyari Expressway Project*
7th March, 2015

Federal Government has released two hundred million rupees for Lyari Expressway Project.

This information was given at a meeting held in Karachi with Commissioner Shoaib Ahmad Siddiqui in the chair. The meeting reviewed measures for early implementation of the project.

He asked the officials concerned to expedite the pace of work and also ensure absolute compliance of the approved plan.

Radio Pakistan


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*2012*





*2014*







*Entry point on Mauripur road completed*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

PPP Minister Sharjeel Memon leading the Clean & Green Hyderabad campaign


----------



## WishLivePak

Qalandari said:


> *Govt releases Rs200m for Lyari Expressway Project*
> 7th March, 2015
> 
> Federal Government has released two hundred million rupees for Lyari Expressway Project.
> 
> This information was given at a meeting held in Karachi with Commissioner Shoaib Ahmad Siddiqui in the chair. The meeting reviewed measures for early implementation of the project.
> 
> He asked the officials concerned to expedite the pace of work and also ensure absolute compliance of the approved plan.
> 
> Radio Pakistan


why is that kid walking on train tracks?


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*1,500 lady constables to be appointed soon: IGP*

KARACHI: A three-member delegation of Bureau of International Narcotics and Law Enforcement Affairs Pakistan (INL-P), Embassy of United States of America (USA) called on Inspector General of Police (IGP) Sindh Ghulam Hyder Jamali. The delegation headed by INL-P attaches US Consulate Karachi Ms Brooke E deMontluzin. The delegation discussed various capacity building measures and strengthening and expansion of Command and Control Centre for surveillance and monitoring. The delegation expressed its commitment in execution of all the proposed and agreed projects. IGP said Sindh police had decided to induct at least 1,500 lady constables during the current recruitments. He said women police officers were being encouraged to join police force and they would also be provided anti-terrorism training. IGP informed Forensic Laboratory facilities were being extended to Hyderabad and Sukkur police range for which practical steps were underway. He informed the delegation a well-equipped Forensic Laboratory was already working in Karachi. Installation of 2,000 more cameras at 400 new identified locations of the city was also discussed in detail for which INL-P was providing all necessary assistance. Zonal command and control centres would also be established in Karachi and remain in direct link with the Central Command and Control Centre at CPO. The expansion project would be launched shortly. 

1,500 lady constables to be appointed soon: IGP


----------



## Qalandari

10,000 teachers to be recruited in Sindh: Qaim

Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah has said ten thousand teachers will be recruited under third party validation to ensure qualitative education in province.

He was addressing Honoring Merit Cash Reward Ceremony by Intermediate Boards of Sindh in Karachi.

Position holders of all the Boards of Intermediate and Secondary Education (BISE) were presented cash award of one Lac and Ipad on account of their best performance.

Radio Pakistan


----------



## Qalandari

Sindh’s hospitals to have CCTV cameras

The Sindh Health Department has decided to install CCTV cameras at all major hospitals of the province, as part of implementation of the National Action Plan (NAP).

In this connection, a team of contactors has completed a survey of the People’s Medical College Hospital in Nawabshah, Civil Hospital Karachi, Liaquat University Hospital in Hyderabad, Mahar Medical College and Hospital in Sukkur and Chandka Medical College Hospital in Larkana.

According to details, 256 locations have been finalised at the Nawabshah facility, 400 locations at CHK, 168 in Hyderabad, 156 in Sukkur and over 500 locations at Larkana’s Chandka Medical College.

Sources say the same survey was also carried out on the federal government’s directives a while ago, but no follow-up ever materialised. That, the sources added, was the reason why the Sindh government has decided to take the installation process upon itself. Representatives of every hospital have also been taken onboard for the project’s smooth execution and officials remain hopeful it would be completed soon.

Sindh’s hospitals to have CCTV cameras - thenews.com.pk - Linkis.com


----------



## Qalandari

Commission Karachi Shoaib Ahmed chairs a meeting on the Lyari Expressway. PHOTO: NNI







*Lyari Expressway inches closer to completion*

*KARACHI: As Karachi continues to expand eastward and a significant chunk of its lower-income population moves further away from the city centre, all eyes are set on the government to provide a sustainable transport network that will enable these inhabitants to commute to the commercial centres.*

The government, for its part, has planned several projects to develop such a transport network in the ever-expanding city. These include the Malir motorway, the elevated expressway on Sharae Faisal and the elevated Lyari Expressway that would connect Sohrab Goth to District West of the city.

The latter, a 16.5 kilometre, eight-lane expressway was started in 2001 but has been stuck in limbo since 2004 due to shortage of funds and other technical difficulties. Currently, only a 2.2-kilometre-long portion of the northbound track remains unfinished.






“The main hindrance in the completion of the Lyari expressway was the rehabilitation of the affected people,” explained Karachi commissioner Shoaib Ahmed Siddiqui. “Now, the federal government has released Rs200 million for the purpose.” The commissioner added that a grant of Rs500 million will be released after the completion of the resettlement so that the National Highway Authority can restart the construction.

Siddiqui said the project will greatly benefit from the government’s concerted efforts to improve the traffic system in the city. “All relevant departments and agencies should play their role in realising this dream so that the project is completed as soon as possible,” he said.

The Lyari Expressway project was started in 2002 but has hit major snags on the way due to the shortage of funds needed to resettle the affected families. The southbound section of the expressway, from Sohrab Goth to Mauripur Road, has already been completed and is now in use.

District East additional deputy commissioner Syed Shujat Hussain, who is part of the rehabilitation process being conducted by the commissioner’s office, said that the Lyari Development Authority and the Malir Development Authority, have also been directed to procure land for the resettlement. “We are preparing a new list of the evacuees as the previous one has been canceled,” he said.

“Each affected person will get Rs50,000 and an 80-square-yard plot as compensation,” he said, adding that it has also been decided to complete the resettlement work by June 3.

The Lyari Expressway is a highway being constructed along the Lyari river and is designed to ease the traffic congestion in the city and provide relief for daily commuters along the route. The project was initially scheduled to be completed by December 2009 but work was stopped after the completion of 67 per cent of the highway. It will have two interchanges, five overpasses and five underpasses. Once complete, the traffic volume is estimated at 34,000 vehicles daily.


----------



## Qalandari

*‘I am Karachi’ festival ends on a high*

*KARACHI: The seven-day youth festival, organised under the banner of ‘I am Karachi’, ended on Saturday with an exhilarating ceremony at the Arts Council of Pakistan, Karachi. The festival was organised by the Arts Council to provide an opportunity to aspiring singers, artists, photographers and speakers from Karachi.*

This year’s campaign incorporated competitions in singing, photography, painting, drama, quizzes, debates and essay writing in both English and Urdu. The closing ceremony was chaired by Sindh Governor Dr Ishratul Ebad Khan, who urged the participants to own the city and work together to make it a better place to live in. “Karachi is the economic hub of Pakistan,” said Dr Ebad, in his address to the participants. He urged the youth to stay committed to their goals. The governor also sang a patriotic ghazal, _‘Ye Watan Tumhara Hai’_and then played the famous Bollywood song, _‘Tum hi ho’_, on the guitar.

Karachi Commissioner Shoaib Ahmed Siddiqui, Arts Council president Prof Aijaz Ahmed Farooqui, its secretary Mohammad Ahmed Shah, Youth Festival project director Dr Fauzia Khan and Youth Affairs secretary Laeeq Ahmed also attended the closing ceremony.

According to the organisers, around 20,000 young citizens from all over Karachi participated in the festival this year. The top three contestants in each category were awarded cash prizes while all the entrants were given participation certificates. The organisers claimed that this year, the number of participants was much higher as compared to that of previous years.

According to Muhammad Ahmed Shah, the ‘I am Karachi’ campaign has given a new identity to the city.


----------



## Qalandari

*ICCBS-KU sets up halal testing laboratory*

KARACHI: International Centre for Chemical and Biological Sciences (ICCBS), University of Karachi (UoK) has set up a special laboratory at its Industrial Analytical Centre, dedicated to the testing of Halal products (food, cosmetics and pharmaceuticals).

This was stated by Director ICCBS-UoK, Prof.Dr. Muhammad Iqbal Chaudhry, while talking to a delegation of scientists at ICCBS-UoK, says a statement on Sunday.

He said that the objective of the establishment of this laboratory is to provide the industry and the government a platform to assist in fulfilling the role of an authentic halal testing laboratory and a certifying body.

The laboratory is working under experienced and qualified scientists, including Prof. Dr. Muhammad Iqbal Bhanger, Dr. Kamran Azim, Dr. Syed Ghulam Musharraf and Dr. Shakeel Ahmed, he said and added that the ICCBS had strong academic and research strength and conducive environment for working on this front.

“ICCBS is the institution of higher learning, which imparts highest quality research training to its students in frontier fields of science and technology. Centre for Bio-equivalence Studies and Clinical Research (CBSCR) is also one of new research facilities, which is offering for the first time in Pakistan a unique facility of certified reference laboratory that conducts bio-equivalence evaluation and development of generic pharmaceutical products in full compliance with the regulatory authorities in Europe, USA and Japan.

The ICCBS also aims to provide future leaders in the Halal industry arena as well as the required well-trained human capital to cater the needs of the Halal industry in the research, development, innovation and commercialisation of Halal food, pharmaceuticals and consumer products as well as various Shariah-compliant service industries like tourism and hospitality etc.

ICCBS is the only research establishment in the country where the scientists are working day and night on various sciences fronts,” Dr Iqbal Chaudhry said. 

ICCBS-KU sets up halal testing laboratory


----------



## Rasengan




----------



## Qalandari

The carnival committee has prepared digital plans of how they will decorate the venue, Port Grand, during the nine-day festival to celebrate the city’s diversity. PHOTO: COURTESY JAVED JABBAR

*Grand Karachi Carnival kicks off on ‘World Happiness Day’*

*KARACHI: Walk into the rich history of Karachi, cherish the tales of our heroes, enjoy music, taste the finest cuisines, experience the best street shows, witness the latest trends in fashion and much more at the nine-day-long carnival for the people of Karachi.*

The Grand Karachi Carnival is ready to kick off on World Happiness Day that falls on March 21 at Port Grand Karachi, announced former federal minister Javed Jabbar, who is also the chairperson of the carnival’s advisory council. Jabbar told _The Express Tribune_ that they are working on the theme ‘It’s all about happiness’. “The carnival will bring together the entire town to celebrate happiness on one platform,” he hoped.

The event is specifically geared towards celebrating Karachi due to the diversity this city embodies. “Everyone living in this city has the same share of misery and we are gifting a little ounce of happiness,” he said. Our motive is to honour the people of Karachi for their decency, hard work and varied customs, he added.

The carnival does not limit itself to a particular age group and hopes to cater to all the people. The kids’ world, book world, dance and film theatre, and the fashion world will attract people from all walks of life. The organisers had paid attention to choosing the perfect venue as well. “The venue [Port Grand] represents the various dimensions of Karachi: the sea, the railway tracks, the feel of the port,” he said. “All of this under one roof will make people enjoy the diversity of this city, which lies in every citizen.”

Choreographer Joshinger Chaggar and her team will be performing free-of-charge on the weekend during the carnival, pointed out a member of the advisory council, Pervez Iqbal. “There are specific programmes for children, such as storytelling sessions, jumping castles, shooting balloons and face painting,” he added.

The carnival will also feature fireworks from a group of Lyari residents, along with a Carnival Bazaar, Food Numaish, a wall of fame called ‘Stars of Karachi’ and several cultural performances. The carnival will start at 5:30pm every day and will go on till midnight. The entry ticket for the Grand Karachi Carnival will be Rs500 for all adults and children but Rs200 of it will be utilised inside on food and other activities.


----------



## Qalandari

7000 policemen to be recruited for city's new security project
7,000 policemen to be recruited for city`s new security project | ePaper | DAWN.COM


----------



## Qalandari

2 Lakh youth benefitted from PPP's Youth Development Scheme


----------



## Qalandari

Meanwhile Clean and Green Sindh campaign continues in full swing


----------



## Qalandari

*Sindh govt kicks off intercity transport project with Daewoo*

KARACHI: Sindh government has kicked off mega transport project under ‘Shaheed Benazir Bhutto Intercity Bus Service and Terminal Project’ aiming to bring at least 100 out of 500 new buses to establish transport net between Karachi and divisional head quarter of Sindh in its first phase.

This facility will be extended to each district headquarters in subsequent phases by signing accord with Daewoo Express under Public Private Partnership mode of investment.

According to accord Daewoo Express agreed to bring 100 buses on route between Karachi and divisional headquarters-Hyderabad, Mirpurkhas, Sukkur, Nawabshah and Larkana in first phase at a cost of Rs 2 billion. The Sindh government would share Rs 645 million and Company would also be responsible to bring 100 buses, build terminals, terminal ancillary facilities i-e tuck-shop, waiting lounge, segregated washroom, mosque, maintenance and operation of buses for period of 10 years.

The Daewoo would be responsible to receive government’s notified fare from passengers. Company has been asked practically launch this project by bringing at least 50 buses on route on March 23, 2015 and also to complete this phase of project within a year.

Chief Minister Sindh Qaim Ali Shah said intercity communication ply would play vital role in economic prosperity as such government has conceived many projects of intercity and intracity transportation to facilitate common man especially working class of the society.

He said this bus service would not only to create transportation facilities but job opportunities to local people.

He said Sindh government also initiated other intracity transportation projects under BRT in Karachi to facilities people and asked Daewoo Express management to take interest in these projects for which they would be provided all facilities.

Sindh Transport Minister Mumtaz Jakhrani, provincial Secretary Transport Taha Farooqui and Chief Executive Officer Daewoo Pakistan signed the accord.

Sindh govt kicks off intercity transport project with Daewoo


----------



## Sugarcane

Class V-VIII candidates being made to pay Rs50 each for answer sheet, paper - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## Rahatullah

Your p.p (rip) has gone , with the kind hands of mr. 10% . It was the magic of z.a butto who created the party from thin air .The magic party survived many struggles from opponent to destroy it but Zardari did the job better than any enemy .good luck .


----------



## Qalandari

Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah watches on as the signing ceremony of land allotment to Dawood Wind Power Project for 50Mw wind power plant at Gharo wind corridor. PHOTO: APP


*Pakistan, China investment: Sindh plays host to $130m wind power project*
By Our Correspondent

*KARACHI: An investment of $130 million is being made for setting up a 50-megawatt wind power project near Gharo, Sindh. Two private companies – HydroChina and Dawood Power Limited – are working on the project as part of a joint venture.*

A state-owned Chinese bank will handle finances for the clean energy project while the Sindh government has allocated 1,720 acres of land. Dawood Power has got a Letter of Intent from the Alternative Energy Development Board.






The investors have acquired a no-objection certificate based on the Initial Environment Examination report from the Sindh Environmental Protection Agency, along with a generation licence and upfront tariff from the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority.

They have also entered into an energy purchase agreement with the National Transmission and Dispatch Company.

The financial close of the project is expected to be achieved by the end of 2014 and development work is scheduled to begin from January next year. It will be completed in 18 months and commercial operation will start before July 2016.

This project, which will generate employment opportunities, is a high priority for the Pakistan-China Economic Corridor.

Sindh Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah, while speaking at a sub-lease (land) signing ceremony at the CM House here, said Sindh had a lot of potential to utilise wind energy to its maximum.

“The government has developed a comprehensive energy policy to meet growing energy needs through cheap domestic resources, especially wind and coal,” said Shah. “The government of Sindh highly appreciates the Chinese investment for exploitation and exploration of resources.”

Officials of the provincial energy department said more than 40 companies were engaged in the province to produce 3,000MW from the wind corridor. They said another 50MW project was being executed by China Three Gorges Company, which would start supplying electricity to the national grid in two months.


----------



## Interceptor

notorious_eagle said:


> Thats exactly the thought that came to my mind.
> 
> The word PPP is not synonymous with development or modernization. It is synonymous with corruption, nepotism and severe incompetence.
> 
> It is heartening to see that the Party has been rejected by the Masses. It is only a Regional Party, their Jalsa in Karachi showed just how weak they are. They cannot even win a single seat from Punjab now, they have been wiped out.


Thats why pakistan _*wasnt*_ able to conduct nuclear tests in 1998 missle range tests and major rebuilds of airframes etc? The people who support this party are the builders of pakistan and its defenders, what you take for granted sleeping they gave with their blood a constitution that has been battered for over 40 years and still continues to be the corner stone for freedom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

An approximate 130 gigawatts-hour per year is expected to be added to the national grid. STOCK IMAGE

*In Sindh: French agency to invest $20m to support wind farm*
By Our Correspondent

*ISLAMABAD: Proparco – the private sector arm of the French Development Agency (AFD) – is investing $20 million to support a new wind farm in Sindh, part of efforts to support renewable power generation and drive economic development across Pakistan.*

Proparco’s investment in Gul Ahmed Wind Power, an independent power producer, will help the company build and operate the 50-megawatt facility northeast of Karachi.

The project is expected to bolster electricity supplies in Pakistan, where frequent power cuts hamper social and economic development, and cost the country the equivalent of 2% of gross domestic product. An approximate 130 gigawatts-hour per year is expected to be added to the national grid.

The new plant will create jobs (more than 500 during the construction phase and 50 on a long term basis) and help spur growth. The plant will make its greatest contributions during the high-demand summer months, when wind farms generate most of their electricity. It will provide an environmentally-friendly source of power, helping Pakistan cut back on the use of polluting and expensive fossil fuels by reducing the carbon footprint of the country by an approximate 60,000 tons of CO2-equivalent per year.

Proparco Chief Executive Officer Claude Périou welcomed the joint operation with the Infraco Asia, International Finance Corporation and local Pakistani banks, which was fully in line with AFD group’s strategy against climate change. “This project will contribute not only to reducing pressure on the country’s power grid, but also encourage the development of strong, reliable and clean energy in the region. It is the third investment of Proparco in the energy sector in Pakistan.”


----------



## Qalandari

LoveIcon said:


> Class V-VIII candidates being made to pay Rs50 each for answer sheet, paper - Pakistan - DAWN.COM



*Minister takes notice of ‘answer sheet, paper charges’*

LARKANA: Sindh Minister for Education Nisar Ahmed Khuhro has asked school heads not to charge students any extra fee on the pretext of buying answer sheets and question papers and warned if anyone was found collecting it, they would have to face action.

The minister has taken notice of reports that Rs50 each are being taken from students of class V to VIII for the examination, starting from March 16, and directed the secretary of education to immediately release funds to district education officers for the exams-related expenses, according to a statement e-mailed to Dawn on Wednesday by Shakeel Memon, press secretary to the minister.

The minister asked the secretary to ensure funds were released in time so that question papers could be prepared and printed in time and answer copies could be arranged, he said.

He said the minister expressed concern over non-utilisation and lapse of ‘school specific budget’ for two years and asked the secretary to check as to why the budget lapsed and who was responsible for it.

Mr Khuhro said that action would be taken against the delinquent and observed the current year’s ‘school specific budget’ should be spent adequately till April 30 to bring improvements in schools and asked the officers concerned to send him progress reports daily to show how the budget had been spent, said the statement.


----------



## salarsikander

sindhi parrot, mindless troll


----------



## Qalandari

*Transforming Tharparkar: RO plants in Thar working effectively, says senior judge*

*KARACHI: Senior civil judge Mian Fayyaz Rabbani, who has been nominated by the government as the inspecting judge on the Thar issue, said in a report submitted to the Sindh High Court that reverse osmosis (RO) plants were effectively being operated by trained staff members in most of the villages, where people were being provided with potable water.*

“Underground water is sufficiently available generally throughout District Tharparkar; the RO plants are operating on solar energy and the plant shuts down when the water tank is full,” stated the report titled ‘Revolutionise Tharparkar with Reverse Osmosis’.

Judge Rabbani also said in the report that high service reservoirs community tanks might be constructed and connected to the nearest RO plant in each village so that the people might get sufficient water by the force of gravity to the nearest collection point from their houses.

“I am submitting this report during my frequent visits while inspecting relief activities from time to time in District Tharparkar. In each village people are taking water from the tanks located near the RO plants, which are mostly too small.”






He suggested having larger water tanks alongside the RO filtration plants so that the additional water purified from the plants might be used for drip irrigation system and vegetation to produce edible crops, fruits, fodder and trees at limited level to cater to the needs of the particular village to mitigate drought.

He referred to a case study of the Sobharo Shah village, where fruits and vegetables were being grown using filtered water from an RO plant and the people were getting various fresh crops.

“The growth in vegetation of the district can affect the climate of the area positively in the shape of higher amount of rain and adding to the fertility of the land.”

The judge said provision of water was a fundamental human requirement and the people had the right to be provided safe water for drinking and sanitation; therefore, the government and NGOs could take further steps and build toilets in villages.

“I want to submit here that an RO plant be installed in every village of District Tharparkar so that the lives of the locals could be made a bit easier,” he said in the report, adding that a social campaign could be initiated by the government and NGOs to collect funds sufficient for supplying potable water to the district.


----------



## Qalandari

*Sindh govt increases budgetary allocation for polio eradication*

KARACHI: Sindh Government during current fiscal year has increased its budgetary provision to Rs630 million supplementing the efforts of national and international organisations working for polio eradication.

A senior official associated with the provincial Health Department talking to APP on Tuesday said raise in fund allocation has also been complimented with upgradation of strategic action plans to ensure across the board immunisation of all under five children against polio virus.

“Our focus at the moment is on Low Transmission Season, that would continue till June 2015,” he said. With specific reference to Karachi, the official said systematic community based approaches have been incorporated in the schemes to remove operational and communication barriers in security-compromised areas of the metropolis.

The plan was said to include 340 female community visitors (FCVs) who would be part of permanent teams and 136 religious support persons (RSPs) to address cultural as well as religious sensitivities of the worst affected communities.

To a query with regard to a raise in the stipend for polio team workers, he said this would be ensured in the coming months. With regard to pockets of persistently missed children in localised areas it was agreed that these were largely not refusals but inadequate understanding of the parents’ or families’ reservations and inability to convince them.

It would be pertinent to mention that all 18 polio cases in 2014 pertained to 11 out of 188 UCs in Karachi within 25km radius while 13 highest risk areas in eight Super High Risk UCs hold a target population of 102,560 children under 5 years of age. 

Sindh govt increases budgetary allocation for polio eradication


----------



## Qalandari

*One museum each planned at Karachi Zoo, Safari Park*

KARACHI: A review meeting regarding improvement of Karachi Zoo was held under Commissioner Karachi Shoaib Ahmad Siddiqi. Meeting was informed one museum each at Karachi Zoo and Safari Park would be built for preservation of history of zoo and to provide knowledge and information about animals.

Commissioner asked officials of Karachi Metropolitan Corporation to take suggestion of all concerned departments, organisation and experts who were concerned about animals in this regard so idea could be implemented according to international standard.

Museum at Zoo would be vertical due to limited space available at Zoo, however museum at Safari would be on land of 3,000-yard.

World Wide Fund for Nature (WWF) announced Rs 1 million as an initial fund for constructing national level museums.

The meeting reviewed steps taken in Karachi Zoo for attending animals. The zoo administration was directed to step up measures of taking care of animals. Action would be taken against those illegally involved in sale of precious birds. In this connection, it was decided before initiating action sellers of birds at Empress Market and at other places would be given knowledge about relevant laws and importance of specification of animals, which were not allowed to sell according to law.

A local paint company wanted to carry out painting work on a portion at zoo as its corporate responsibility work

Zoology Department of Karachi University would hold a four-day seminar to highlight Zoo management about life of animals at Zoo. It was decided WWF would coordinate and cooperate in this regard and would arrange speakers from abroad to participate in the seminar. An internship programme in coordination with WWF would be arranged at Karachi Zoo and nominations would be made through schools.

One museum each planned at Karachi Zoo, Safari Park


----------



## Qalandari

Tree plantation campaign in Sindh underway


----------



## tarrar

PPP ~ Development projects and modernisation of Sindh, nothing but pure BULL SHIT.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

Seems like PPP has realized the deep hole they are in so they got moving. Though i don't expect them to do much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

87th passing out parade of at Police Training Centre, Saeedabad, Karachi (female induction continues)


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*Construction of Mehran underpass begins*


----------



## Sine Nomine

tarrar said:


> PPP ~ Development projects and modernisation of Sindh, nothing but pure BULL SHIT.


Tax money being spent on family fame........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

Driving schools to be made available in all districts


----------



## Qalandari

New survey for updating Karachi master plan 2030 to be held soon


----------



## Qalandari

Female police stations to be made available in every district


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Sugarcane

Qalandari said:


>



Dude, Tum kahin Bilawal ya Zardari tu nahi ho?


----------



## Qalandari

LoveIcon said:


> Dude, Tum kahin Bilawal ya Zardari tu nahi ho?



NOPE.


----------



## Sugarcane

Qalandari said:


> NOPE.



Rehman Malik?


----------



## Qalandari

LoveIcon said:


> Rehman Malik?



NOPE.


----------



## Qalandari

*Sindh govt. to set up women police desk at each PS: Rubina*

HYDERABAD: Sindh Minister for Women Development, Rubina Saadat Qaimkhani has said that the Sindh government will establish female police desk at each police station to address the issues of women living in the province.

She further said that the issues of women have witnessed a rise in the province due to low literacy rate and non-awareness among them about various problems including their health care.

She said this while addressing a press conference at Circuit House Hyderabad on Friday after attending a Khuli Katchery (Open Court) to hear issues of general public especially women and resolve them. The Katchery was held at Matiari-about 16 kms from here.

Female police constables will be deputed at the desk to hear the issues of women and resolve them on the spot, Qaimkhani said.

"On the direction of leadership of PPP, we have started to hold a series of Khuli Katcheries in different district of the province where the issues of people are being heard and efforts are being made to resolve them," she said.

During such activities, various issues of women have emerged and majority of them are related to education and health, she said adding that government is making all efforts to resolve those issues.

Besides, the issues of cleanliness of cities was raised during the "open court," she said adding the directions were issued on spot to concerned officials to readdress this problems.

Aside from this, the youth sought employment in various organisations and the government already gave a priority to providing jobs to people in the province, she said.

In reply to a question over the issue non-payment of 9-month salaries to department's employees, she said that the issues had been taken up with finance department and it would be resolved soon.

She said that the government has prioritised the issue of law and order over all other issues because an improvment of law and order situation would boost the economy of the country.

Sindh govt. to set up women police desk at each PS: Rubina


----------



## Bratva

*Spending bonanza: PPP spent Rs125b to win votes. It failed*

By Zahid Gishkori / Creative: Aamir Khan

Published: March 14, 2015

1,549SHARES

FACEBOOK TWITTER EMAIL











Through a review of government documents and background interviews, _The Express Tribune_ has found the scale of the PPP’s attempts to win the affections of voters, and the monumental futility of its efforts. The Rs125 billion spent by PPP and their coalition partners ostensibly on development projects during their five years in office is nearly four times larger than the Rs33.8 billion spent by all lawmakers in the preceding 23 years (1985-2008) combined. And yet, six out of the 10 most profligate spenders for the PPP were voted out of office.

A look at the record suggests that there was, at best, massive impropriety and negligence in record-keeping with these development funds, if not outright embezzlement.






A total of 5,212 projects were initiated at the behest of lawmakers in their constituencies, and were authorised by prime ministers Yousaf Raza Gilani and his successor Raja Pervez Ashraf, between 2008 and 2013, worth a collective Rs125 billion. Of these, there is absolutely no financial or other record for 1,930 projects, worth Rs20 billion. In a majority of cases, government rules on awarding contracts were not followed, leading to allegations of corruption.

Of the projects commissioned, 1,823 (35%) were never completed, with some having a progress rate of less than 9%. And the Public Works Department as well as the Auditor General of Pakistan conducted special audits on only 330 projects, and even that on orders from the Supreme Court of Pakistan. The government’s top financial watchdog failed to conduct any audits on 1,930 (37%) projects.

The distribution of the projects reflects how desperate the PPP leadership was to use development funding to retain its political foothold in Punjab. Of the Rs125 billion total spending, Rs59.5 billion went to Punjab, Rs31 billion to Sindh, Rs19 billion in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, Rs8.7 billion in Balochistan, Rs7.3 billion in the tribal areas and Rs500 million in Islamabad.






The spending spree continued on 696 projects even after an order from the apex court to cease such spending in the run-up to the 2013 elections. The Supreme Court ruled that if spending is solely at the discretion of the prime minister or the chief minister of a province, such spending is unconstitutional. In its 38-page judgment in the suo motu case in 2013, it ordered the government to set an objective criteria for approving development projects.

Wasim Sajjad, a lawyer for former PM Raja Pervez Ashraf, appeared to disagree with the Supreme Court’s ruling. “Parliament is the supreme body. If it gives powers to the head of government to releasing discretionary funds, then it is legal,” he said.
















The practice of allowing lawmakers to allocate development spending in their constituencies exists in many parts of the world and was only recently banned in the United States, where it is known as ‘earmarking’, or less charitably, ‘pork barrel spending’. The practice was introduced in Pakistan in 1985, under the supposedly non-partisan Parliament of president Ziaul Haq and prime minister Muhammad Khan Junejo, said former law minister SM Zafar.

Ahmad Bilal Mahboob, president of the Pakistan Institute of Legislative Development and Transparency (PILDAT), said that such discretionary funds have “remained a source of blackmailing to members of Parliament. There should be a local government system in place for spending on such public projects, or at least a parliamentary committee, like India has, to oversee smooth running of these projects.”


----------



## Bratva

The idea of constituency-level development projects being given to local governments is a popular one. Nadeem Afzal Gondal of the PPP, who lost his election in Sargodha in 2013 despite spending Rs1 billion, admitted that as many as 40% of the projects in his constituency were not completed. “Look, the existing mechanism for releasing funds to lawmakers promotes corruption in politics. The government should execute the Peoples Works Programmes through a local government system,” he said.






Some lawmakers claim that people were able to get money for fake development projects in their names. One such example is Nasir Shah of the PPP from Quetta who confirmed to _The Express Tribune_ that “two agents took more than Rs2 million by getting fake projects approved using my name. I’ve approached the National Accountability Bureau to begin investigations.”

Other lawmakers glibly refused to comment. Maulana Fazlur Rahman and his brother Attaur Rahman of the JUI-F spent a collective Rs1.03 billion in development spending and provided no details of what they spent the money on and failed to cooperate with government auditors investigating their projects in fiscal 2012. When contacted about the projects, the JUI-F chief declined to comment.






Similarly, Firdous Ashiq Awan of the PPP (Sialkot), who is under investigation for her spending of Rs1.1 billion on development projects, also declined to comment.






Jamshed Dasti, formerly of the PPP and currently an independent MNA from Muzaffargarh, used up Rs1 billion on 37 projects and did not provide a single report to the government about those projects. He claimed that the 30% of the projects not completed in his constituency were due to the government’s refusal to disburse funds on time.






Fehmida Mirza, former speaker of the National Assembly, used upto Rs1.1 billion but did not provide any details of the projects to the finance ministry. Neither did Faryal Talpur and her husband Munawwar Talpur, who used up Rs1.2 billion for both their constituencies.











Arbab Alamgir and his wife Asma Alamgir, who are facing a NAB investigation for accumulating wealth ‘beyond known sources of income’, consumed Rs1.1 billion under this programme. Both, however, failed to furnish details about their projects and declined to comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Former Punjab Chief Minister Manzoor Wattoo and his son Khurram, who consumed Rs1.5 billion, admitted that only 70% of the work on their projects could be completed. Manzoor Wattoo, however, dodged the question when asked why some of his planned projects were stopped by auditors. “Development schemes should not be politicized; however, I can say by and large 80% of the work is fair,” he told _The Express Tribune_.


----------



## Qalandari

*

PPP Government’s Past Achievements

1988-90

Land Reforms*


Distributed 35000 acres of land among the landless peasants. Each farmer was given 12.5 acres of land. The landlords challenged the land reforms in Supreme Court and because of court intervention the hand reforms were temporarily halted.
More than five hundred political workers, who were economically destroyed by the Zia regime because of their struggle for democracy, were given small residential plots on official rates.

*
Housing*


Arrangements were made to build 2000 two-room small houses for homeless in every big city.
One thousand small houses were built in Karachi and handed over to homeless at a price of 30,000 each payable in small easy instalments.

*
Labour Reforms*


Ban was immediately lifted on trade union activities.
Forty thousands industrial workers previously sacked were reinstated.
Labour wages were increased twice.
Labours were awarded share in the income of their enterprise.
Decision was taken to build labour colonies in every industrial city.
Labours were given the right of pension after retirement.

*
Health*


It was decided to establish government dispensaries in every Union Council.
Admission and bed fees forced upon during Zia’s regime were abolished.

*
Education*


For the very first time in the history of Pakistan, in the budget of 1989-90 the amount allocated for education was increased.
The education budget was again increased in 1990-91.
Fifty thousand new teachers were employed.
Education made compulsory upto 8th class.
Importance was given to technical and scientific education.

*
Youth Policy*


Ban on students unions was lifted immediately so that the youth can get training and develop discipline and achieve organisational expertise during their college years.
To address the problems of youth a separate ministry for youth affairs was established.
80 thousands new literacy centres were set up throughout the country.

*
Women Affairs*


Ten thousands young people were given loans of 50 thousands each to start their own businesses.
Very first time a separate ministry for women affairs was established to solve their problems.
Women Bank was established.
Women were given loan facility to start their own businesses.
Computer centres for women were started in Karachi, Lahore and Islamabad.

*
Water & Power*


Electricity was supplied to 4 thousand Villages in twenty months, which is a record.
Electricity supplied to more than 12 lac houses.
Private sector was encouraged and 1 billion $ investment from private sector was arranged for electric generation.
Ghazi Brotha and Neelam Jhelum projects (1 thousand Mega Watts) were initiated.
To overcome the energy problem an agreement was signed with China for the supply of a 300 MW nuclear Power Plant.

*
Communication & Production*


Built a Satellite Station connecting Skardu, Gilgit and Gawadur with Islamabad.
Microwave channel was built to connect Karachi and Peshawar.
600 new post offices were opened.
Port Qasim was extended.
Pakistan Steel Mills was extended and its productivity increased.
Employment of 5000 workers were secured by restarting Baluchistan Textile Mills.
Millat Tractors was extended and its productivity increased from 12000 tractors per year to 18000 tractors per year.
A new plant of Suzuki Cars was constructed.
The lines for 1,50,000 new telephone connections were placed.
18 cities were connected via direct dialling system.

*
Oil & Gas*


30% increase in production of oil and gas.
Work started to build a refinery.

*
Industry*


Rupees 3.88 billion petrochemical project started.
An assembly plant of Toyota Hi Ace, Jeeps and Cars was started.
Loan facilities were extended for establishing small industrial units.
Limits for investment without government approval, was increased.

*
Defence*


Two Frigates were handed over to Pakistan Navy.
Pakistan started indigenous aircraft production.
New sophisticated radar system started operation.
Acquired sixty F-16 Planes.

*
Freedom of Press & Expression*


Press laws aimed at censorship lifted.
Journalists terminated from service during Martial Law regime were reinstated.
No objection certificate for journalists to travel abroad was abolished.
Employees of Radio and Television were reinstated.

*
Religious Services*


An international Secret Conference was held.
The numbers of Pilgrims were increased in 1989. The new Haj Policy was adopted and over 1 lacs people were sent to perform Haj in 1990.
2 Secret Conferences were held.
Haj flights were initiated from Lahore and Islamabad.

*
Miscellaneous*


Conference of the Heads of States of SAARC was held in Islamabad.
China announced to extend an interest free loan of 5 crore dollars.
Pakistan rejoined the Common Wealth.
Relations with India normalised and an agreement of no attack on nuclear installations was signed.
Russia approved 1 billion dollar for extension of Karachi Steel Mills.
A separate ministry was established for eradication of drug smuggling.
Big drug traffickers were arrested and put behind bars.
South Asian Games were successfully held.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*1993-96*
*
Development*


Built 21,000 primary schools.
Provided 700,000 new telephone connections.
Electricity to 18,000 villages.
Airport at Sehwan Sharif.
Airport at Gawadur.
Work on Ketti Bandar Port started.
Construction of Akra Dam providing safe drinking water to the coastal regions of Mehran.

*
Foreign Policy*


For the first time the OIC summit at Casablanca adopted a unanimous resolution asking for a solution of Kashmir dispute in accordance with the UN resolutions.
Adoption of Brown Amendment which partially released the military equipment and hardware stuck up in the US since long due to Pressler Law.

*
Law & Order*


Peace in Karachi. A near end to terrorism acknowledged by friends and foes alike.

*
Defence*


Agosta submarines for the Pakistan Navy.
Tanks for the Army.
Missile capability developed which was to be announced as the Golden Jubilee gift to the Nation on August 14,1997.

*
Energy*


An end to the load shedding by enlisting the private sector in power development sector through a uniform policy of tariffs and concessions hailed by the World Bank as a model for the developing countries.
Completion of the first private sector power plant, HUBCO.
Our 11000 kilometers of gas transmission line completed to provide gas to 240 new towns and villages.
Oil and gas exploration stepped up. As a result four new oil and gas wells discovered.

*
Communication*


Laying of the optic fiber along with right bank of Indus.
Introduced cellular telephones, digital pager, satellite dish and FM Radio.

*
Social Sector*


Countrywide Polio Vaccination Programme-Nearly 100 percent children under the age of five vaccinated against Polio in three years.
A large number of Computer Centres opened – Special centers for women
Recruitment of 33,000 Lady Health Visitors to reduce infant mortality.

*
Legislation/Northern Areas*


Electoral reforms bill adopted for the first time.
For the first time people of Northern Areas given the right to vote.

*
Women Development*


First time Women Police Stations set up, Women Bank opened and Women Judges appointed in superior judiciary.

*
Media*


Complete press freedom.
Sixth Wage Board award announced for the newspaper workers. The award was also implemented in the APP.

*
Finance*


For the first time since independence, Cabinet members were forbidden to take loans from Pakistani Banks.
State Bank of Pakistan made an autonomous organisation.
For the first time one billion dollars of debt retired.
From a dismal growth rate of 2.3% in 1992-93 which it inherited, the PPP government raised the economic growth to 5.2% in 1995-96. The growth rate plunged to 3. I % in 1996-97 after the removal of PPP government, a figure further lowered to 1.3% in the budget.
Fiscal defcit in the last year of PPP government i.e.1995-96 brought down to 5%, from 8% of GDP which it had inherited.
Tax revenue which were only 7.2% of GDP in 92-93 was raised to 14. I % of GDP in 1995-96. Last year the tax to GDP ratio again fell to 10.2%.
Due to investment-oriented policies, more than 3 billion dollars of direct foreign investment flowed into the country. As against this the present government has scared away foreign investment through its mishandling of the IPP issue and freeze on foreign currency accounts.
A day before the PPP government was dismissal, the stock index was at 1500 points. It sank to 900 points in August 98.

*
Welfare*


Haj flights from Multan and Sukkur.
Tens of thousands of jobs provided to the educated but unemployed youth in government departments, banks, corporations and autonomous bodies.

*
Anti Narcotics*


Effective anti-narcotics measures and legislation adopted for the first time.
Half a dozen major drug barons extradited.
Death penalty and confiscation of property provided in the law for drug pushers.

*
Achievements of Mohtarma Bhutto government in advancing Women Rights*
1. In 1993, Mohtarma Bhutto’s Government subscribed to the Vienna Declaration which recognized women’s rights as human rights.

2. In 1994, led by her, Pakistan’s delegation actively participated in the International Conference on Population and Development (ICPD) in Cairo and acceded to its Programme of Action reaffirming the principles of gender equality and equity, the empowerment of women, guaranteeing women’s right to development and her reproductive rights and eradication of poverty.

3. She also led the delegation to the Fourth World Conference on Women held in Beijing in September 1995 and presented a report of strong commitments to women’s rights and development.
The Platform for Action and the declaration as adopted in the conference focused on the critical areas of concern for women and outlined an action-oriented strategy for the solution of their problems. Affirming its commitment to women’s uplift, the Government under premier Bhutto in collaboration with donors initiated a process of setting up Beijing Follow-up mechanisms throughout the country. To facilitate post Beijing activities a Beijing Follow up Unit was set up in the Ministry of Women Development and one each in the Women Development Departments of the four provinces.
4. In February 1996, Pakistan ratified the United Nations’ Convention for the Elimination of All Forms of Discrimination Against Women (CEDAW); this was a major achievement of the People’s Party government on international covenants pertaining to the rights of women.

5. Restoration of Women seats in National and Provincial Assemblies. The Government was ready to move an amendment for this when it was dismissed.

6. Five percent quota in for women in Employment was fixed in all Government departments.

7. Crisis Centre for Women in distress. – The Government set-up “Crisis Centres for women in Distress” in Islamabad and at Vehari. These were pilot projects which aimed at providing medical and legal aid to the women victims of violence. The 24 hour centres were by NGOs. The Management Committee comprised NGOs and Government Servants. Teams of volunteer Doctors, Lawyers and Social Workers were associated with the Centres to help women in distress. The PPP Government expanded the program to other urban and rural areas.

8. Muslim Women’s Parliamentary Union was formed. This was a path breaking initiative and brought together women parliamentarian from 21 Muslim Countries. The first meeting was held in Islamabad and the second in Malaysia.

9. A Women’s Sports Board was established to promote women’s participation in sports and prepare Pakistani Women athletes for international competitions. The First Islamic Women’s Games were held in Pakistan.
*
B. INSTITUTIONAL STRENGTHENING FOR POLICY PLANNING AND IMPLEMENT:*

Thirteen focal point were designated in various Ministries, Divisions for a systematic Gender Sensitization Training Programme for officers of various Ministries in the Federal Government and also Provincial Departments to improve upon the existing process of identification, planning, implementation and performance evaluation of women’s programmes and projects. The objective was to strengthen the role of the Ministry and simultaneously bring about substantial improvement in women’s share in public sector employment and training.

Non-Development Budget and Utilization. The years 1993-96 on an average reflect an increase of 42.78% over allocations of 1991-92 and 1992-93.

The year 1994-96 on an average reflect an increase of 92.70% as compared to the allocations to 1993-94.

*Public Sector Development Programme:*


Medical Technical Assistants (MTA). Her government launched Training Programmes for Girls to Provide Skills for marketable jobs at Institute of Public Health Lahore, at D.H.O Hospital, Sargodha, at Institute of Nursing and Health Sciences Sheikh Zaid Post-Graduate Medical Institute, Lahore, at B.V. Hospital Bahawalpur, at DHQ. Hospital, Jehlum, at National Hospital, Karachi, at Hayat Shaheed Teaching Hospital, Peshawar, and at Abbottabad.
To provide support to mothers at work, Day Care Centre were established at Government College for Women, T. T. Singh (under Umbrella Project), at Women Development Social Welfare and Special Education, F.G. Girls Colleges in Cantt/Garrisons.
Computer Training Centre at Jhang, Islamabad.
Establishment of Hostel for Working Women at Gujranwala, Hyderabad and Sukkur, Quetta.
Women Training Institute at Sahiwal.
Construction of 50 Rooms Women’s Hostel at Lahore.
Establishment of Mobile Hospital for T.B and Gynae Women Patients, at Raheem Yar Khan.
Rearing and Development of Silk Worm Realing and Weaving of Silk Thread for Rural Women in Sindh.
Strengthening of Training of Women Folk in Fruit and Vegetable Production and Preservation, NWFP.
Construction of Maternity Home with Equipment at Mensehra.
Setting up of Six Community Centres at Islamabad.
Women Income Generating Scheme in ICT.
Creation of Additional Women Mobile Civil Protection Training Teams at Islamabad.
MSc Women’s Studies, at Allama Iqbal University, Islamabad.
Centre of Excellence for Women Studies Islamabad, Karachi, Quetta and Peshawar.


*WOMEN DEVELOPMENT*

1. The focus was in on improving education of women, expanding their health facilities and providing openings for their income generation; removal of discrimination in education and employment and better information on women’s issues, on their rights and responsibilities; and increasing participation of women in employment.

2. Special efforts were made to improve women’s education skill and employability. These included (i) expanding education and training facilities for women; (ii) opening up avenues of their employment in all walks of life; (iii) reservation of special quota in public sector jobs (iv) creation of congenial atmosphere in offices and factories, and (v) removal of sex bias in employment. Facilities and incentives were extended for self-employment and development of cottage industries.

3. 38,000 women benefited through the specialized training facilities to be provided at the provincial and federal levels. Women’s participation in the fields of agriculture, livestock development poultry/fisheries was facilitated. Access to credit facilities was increased.

4. During the three years (1993-96) of the PPP Government, programmes included.


Vocational training programme in the field of secretariat work, computers, communications.
Various small projects for women like community welfare centres, dispensaries, eye units, gyne wards, day care centres, industrial home and women cooperative, darul falah.
Enhancing women employment avenues.
Increasing women literacy rate.
Encouraging NGO’s to participate in the welfare programmes of women.
Appointment of female judges in judiciary.
Setting up of women’s development departments in the provinces.
Up-gradation of women’s studies centres at five major universities to full-fledged departments.
Setting up of police stations for women (staffed exclusively by women).
A human rights ministry was formed to watch and investigate into human rights abuses, particularly those against women. Relief was provided for victims of abuses through the newly created measures for victims of abuses like legal aid centres and burn units in hospitals. A National Committee on women was set up to articulate women’s concerns with special emphasis on political representation and violence against women.


----------



## Qalandari

Khairpur Medical College construction nearing completion (to be inaugurated soon)


----------



## Qalandari

School and road inaugurated at M. Khan Baghrani, Qasimabad, Hyderabad


----------



## Kabira

Bratva said:


> Former Punjab Chief Minister Manzoor Wattoo and his son Khurram, who consumed Rs1.5 billion, admitted that only 70% of the work on their projects could be completed. Manzoor Wattoo, however, dodged the question when asked why some of his planned projects were stopped by auditors. “Development schemes should not be politicized; however, I can say by and large 80% of the work is fair,” he told _The Express Tribune_.



There are also corruption charges against manzoor watto cousin Nasir Chattha lol corrupt family

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

*

PPP Government’s Past Achievements

1988-90

Land Reforms*

Distributed 35000 acres of land among the landless peasants. Each farmer was given 12.5 acres of land. The landlords challenged the land reforms in Supreme Court and because of court intervention the hand reforms were temporarily halted.
More than five hundred political workers, who were economically destroyed by the Zia regime because of their struggle for democracy, were given small residential plots on official rates.
*
Housing*

Arrangements were made to build 2000 two-room small houses for homeless in every big city.
One thousand small houses were built in Karachi and handed over to homeless at a price of 30,000 each payable in small easy instalments.

*Labour Reforms*

Ban was immediately lifted on trade union activities.
Forty thousands industrial workers previously sacked were reinstated.
Labour wages were increased twice.
Labours were awarded share in the income of their enterprise.
Decision was taken to build labour colonies in every industrial city.
Labours were given the right of pension after retirement.
*
Health*

It was decided to establish government dispensaries in every Union Council.
Admission and bed fees forced upon during Zia’s regime were abolished.
*
Education*

For the very first time in the history of Pakistan, in the budget of 1989-90 the amount allocated for education was increased.
The education budget was again increased in 1990-91.
Fifty thousand new teachers were employed.
Education made compulsory upto 8th class.
Importance was given to technical and scientific education.

*Youth Policy*

Ban on students unions was lifted immediately so that the youth can get training and develop discipline and achieve organisational expertise during their college years.
To address the problems of youth a separate ministry for youth affairs was established.
80 thousands new literacy centres were set up throughout the country.

*Women Affairs*

Ten thousands young people were given loans of 50 thousands each to start their own businesses.
Very first time a separate ministry for women affairs was established to solve their problems.
Women Bank was established.
Women were given loan facility to start their own businesses.
Computer centres for women were started in Karachi, Lahore and Islamabad.

*Water & Power*

Electricity was supplied to 4 thousand Villages in twenty months, which is a record.
Electricity supplied to more than 12 lac houses.
Private sector was encouraged and 1 billion $ investment from private sector was arranged for electric generation.
Ghazi Brotha and Neelam Jhelum projects (1 thousand Mega Watts) were initiated.
To overcome the energy problem an agreement was signed with China for the supply of a 300 MW nuclear Power Plant.
*
Communication & Production*

Built a Satellite Station connecting Skardu, Gilgit and Gawadur with Islamabad.
Microwave channel was built to connect Karachi and Peshawar.
600 new post offices were opened.
Port Qasim was extended.
Pakistan Steel Mills was extended and its productivity increased.
Employment of 5000 workers were secured by restarting Baluchistan Textile Mills.
Millat Tractors was extended and its productivity increased from 12000 tractors per year to 18000 tractors per year.
A new plant of Suzuki Cars was constructed.
The lines for 1,50,000 new telephone connections were placed.
18 cities were connected via direct dialling system.

*Oil & Gas*

30% increase in production of oil and gas.
Work started to build a refinery.

*Industry*

Rupees 3.88 billion petrochemical project started.
An assembly plant of Toyota Hi Ace, Jeeps and Cars was started.
Loan facilities were extended for establishing small industrial units.
Limits for investment without government approval, was increased.

*Defence*

Two Frigates were handed over to Pakistan Navy.
Pakistan started indigenous aircraft production.
New sophisticated radar system started operation.
Acquired sixty F-16 Planes.

*Freedom of Press & Expression*

Press laws aimed at censorship lifted.
Journalists terminated from service during Martial Law regime were reinstated.
No objection certificate for journalists to travel abroad was abolished.
Employees of Radio and Television were reinstated.

*Religious Services*

An international Secret Conference was held.
The numbers of Pilgrims were increased in 1989. The new Haj Policy was adopted and over 1 lacs people were sent to perform Haj in 1990.
2 Secret Conferences were held.
Haj flights were initiated from Lahore and Islamabad.

*Miscellaneous*

Conference of the Heads of States of SAARC was held in Islamabad.
China announced to extend an interest free loan of 5 crore dollars.
Pakistan rejoined the Common Wealth.
Relations with India normalised and an agreement of no attack on nuclear installations was signed.
Russia approved 1 billion dollar for extension of Karachi Steel Mills.
A separate ministry was established for eradication of drug smuggling.
Big drug traffickers were arrested and put behind bars.
South Asian Games were successfully held.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*1993-96

Development*

Built 21,000 primary schools.
Provided 700,000 new telephone connections.
Electricity to 18,000 villages.
Airport at Sehwan Sharif.
Airport at Gawadur.
Work on Ketti Bandar Port started.
Construction of Akra Dam providing safe drinking water to the coastal regions of Mehran.

*
Foreign Policy*

For the first time the OIC summit at Casablanca adopted a unanimous resolution asking for a solution of Kashmir dispute in accordance with the UN resolutions.
Adoption of Brown Amendment which partially released the military equipment and hardware stuck up in the US since long due to Pressler Law.

*
Law & Order*

Peace in Karachi. A near end to terrorism acknowledged by friends and foes alike.

*
Defence*

Agosta submarines for the Pakistan Navy.
Tanks for the Army.
Missile capability developed which was to be announced as the Golden Jubilee gift to the Nation on August 14,1997.

*
Energy*

An end to the load shedding by enlisting the private sector in power development sector through a uniform policy of tariffs and concessions hailed by the World Bank as a model for the developing countries.
Completion of the first private sector power plant, HUBCO.
Our 11000 kilometers of gas transmission line completed to provide gas to 240 new towns and villages.
Oil and gas exploration stepped up. As a result four new oil and gas wells discovered.

*Communication*

Laying of the optic fiber along with right bank of Indus.
Introduced cellular telephones, digital pager, satellite dish and FM Radio.

*Social Sector*

Countrywide Polio Vaccination Programme-Nearly 100 percent children under the age of five vaccinated against Polio in three years.
A large number of Computer Centres opened – Special centers for women
Recruitment of 33,000 Lady Health Visitors to reduce infant mortality.

*Legislation/Northern Areas*

Electoral reforms bill adopted for the first time.
For the first time people of Northern Areas given the right to vote.

*Women Development*

First time Women Police Stations set up, Women Bank opened and Women Judges appointed in superior judiciary.

*Media*

Complete press freedom.
Sixth Wage Board award announced for the newspaper workers. The award was also implemented in the APP.

*Finance*

For the first time since independence, Cabinet members were forbidden to take loans from Pakistani Banks.
State Bank of Pakistan made an autonomous organisation.
For the first time one billion dollars of debt retired.
From a dismal growth rate of 2.3% in 1992-93 which it inherited, the PPP government raised the economic growth to 5.2% in 1995-96. The growth rate plunged to 3. I % in 1996-97 after the removal of PPP government, a figure further lowered to 1.3% in the budget.
Fiscal defcit in the last year of PPP government i.e.1995-96 brought down to 5%, from 8% of GDP which it had inherited.
Tax revenue which were only 7.2% of GDP in 92-93 was raised to 14. I % of GDP in 1995-96. Last year the tax to GDP ratio again fell to 10.2%.
Due to investment-oriented policies, more than 3 billion dollars of direct foreign investment flowed into the country. As against this the present government has scared away foreign investment through its mishandling of the IPP issue and freeze on foreign currency accounts.
A day before the PPP government was dismissal, the stock index was at 1500 points. It sank to 900 points in August 98.

*Welfare*

Haj flights from Multan and Sukkur.
Tens of thousands of jobs provided to the educated but unemployed youth in government departments, banks, corporations and autonomous bodies.

*Anti Narcotics*

Effective anti-narcotics measures and legislation adopted for the first time.
Half a dozen major drug barons extradited.
Death penalty and confiscation of property provided in the law for drug pushers.

*Achievements of Mohtarma Bhutto government in advancing Women Rights*
1. In 1993, Mohtarma Bhutto’s Government subscribed to the Vienna Declaration which recognized women’s rights as human rights.

2. In 1994, led by her, Pakistan’s delegation actively participated in the International Conference on Population and Development (ICPD) in Cairo and acceded to its Programme of Action reaffirming the principles of gender equality and equity, the empowerment of women, guaranteeing women’s right to development and her reproductive rights and eradication of poverty.

3. She also led the delegation to the Fourth World Conference on Women held in Beijing in September 1995 and presented a report of strong commitments to women’s rights and development.
The Platform for Action and the declaration as adopted in the conference focused on the critical areas of concern for women and outlined an action-oriented strategy for the solution of their problems. Affirming its commitment to women’s uplift, the Government under premier Bhutto in collaboration with donors initiated a process of setting up Beijing Follow-up mechanisms throughout the country. To facilitate post Beijing activities a Beijing Follow up Unit was set up in the Ministry of Women Development and one each in the Women Development Departments of the four provinces.

4. In February 1996, Pakistan ratified the United Nations’ Convention for the Elimination of All Forms of Discrimination Against Women (CEDAW); this was a major achievement of the People’s Party government on international covenants pertaining to the rights of women.

5. Restoration of Women seats in National and Provincial Assemblies. The Government was ready to move an amendment for this when it was dismissed.

6. Five percent quota in for women in Employment was fixed in all Government departments.

7. Crisis Centre for Women in distress. – The Government set-up “Crisis Centres for women in Distress” in Islamabad and at Vehari. These were pilot projects which aimed at providing medical and legal aid to the women victims of violence. The 24 hour centres were by NGOs. The Management Committee comprised NGOs and Government Servants. Teams of volunteer Doctors, Lawyers and Social Workers were associated with the Centres to help women in distress. The PPP Government expanded the program to other urban and rural areas.

8. Muslim Women’s Parliamentary Union was formed. This was a path breaking initiative and brought together women parliamentarian from 21 Muslim Countries. The first meeting was held in Islamabad and the second in Malaysia.

9. A Women’s Sports Board was established to promote women’s participation in sports and prepare Pakistani Women athletes for international competitions. The First Islamic Women’s Games were held in Pakistan.
*

B. INSTITUTIONAL STRENGTHENING FOR POLICY PLANNING AND IMPLEMENT:*

Thirteen focal point were designated in various Ministries, Divisions for a systematic Gender Sensitization Training Programme for officers of various Ministries in the Federal Government and also Provincial Departments to improve upon the existing process of identification, planning, implementation and performance evaluation of women’s programmes and projects. The objective was to strengthen the role of the Ministry and simultaneously bring about substantial improvement in women’s share in public sector employment and training.

Non-Development Budget and Utilization. The years 1993-96 on an average reflect an increase of 42.78% over allocations of 1991-92 and 1992-93.

The year 1994-96 on an average reflect an increase of 92.70% as compared to the allocations to 1993-94.


*Public Sector Development Programme:*

Medical Technical Assistants (MTA). Her government launched Training Programmes for Girls to Provide Skills for marketable jobs at Institute of Public Health Lahore, at D.H.O Hospital, Sargodha, at Institute of Nursing and Health Sciences Sheikh Zaid Post-Graduate Medical Institute, Lahore, at B.V. Hospital Bahawalpur, at DHQ. Hospital, Jehlum, at National Hospital, Karachi, at Hayat Shaheed Teaching Hospital, Peshawar, and at Abbottabad.
To provide support to mothers at work, Day Care Centre were established at Government College for Women, T. T. Singh (under Umbrella Project), at Women Development Social Welfare and Special Education, F.G. Girls Colleges in Cantt/Garrisons.
Computer Training Centre at Jhang, Islamabad.
Establishment of Hostel for Working Women at Gujranwala, Hyderabad and Sukkur, Quetta.
Women Training Institute at Sahiwal.
Construction of 50 Rooms Women’s Hostel at Lahore.
Establishment of Mobile Hospital for T.B and Gynae Women Patients, at Raheem Yar Khan.
Rearing and Development of Silk Worm Realing and Weaving of Silk Thread for Rural Women in Sindh.
Strengthening of Training of Women Folk in Fruit and Vegetable Production and Preservation, NWFP.
Construction of Maternity Home with Equipment at Mensehra.
Setting up of Six Community Centres at Islamabad.
Women Income Generating Scheme in ICT.
Creation of Additional Women Mobile Civil Protection Training Teams at Islamabad.
MSc Women’s Studies, at Allama Iqbal University, Islamabad.
Centre of Excellence for Women Studies Islamabad, Karachi, Quetta and Peshawar.


*WOMEN DEVELOPMENT*

1. The focus was in on improving education of women, expanding their health facilities and providing openings for their income generation; removal of discrimination in education and employment and better information on women’s issues, on their rights and responsibilities; and increasing participation of women in employment.

2. Special efforts were made to improve women’s education skill and employability. These included (i) expanding education and training facilities for women; (ii) opening up avenues of their employment in all walks of life; (iii) reservation of special quota in public sector jobs (iv) creation of congenial atmosphere in offices and factories, and (v) removal of sex bias in employment. Facilities and incentives were extended for self-employment and development of cottage industries.

3. 38,000 women benefited through the specialized training facilities to be provided at the provincial and federal levels. Women’s participation in the fields of agriculture, livestock development poultry/fisheries was facilitated. Access to credit facilities was increased.

4. During the three years (1993-96) of the PPP Government, programmes included.

Vocational training programme in the field of secretariat work, computers, communications.
Various small projects for women like community welfare centres, dispensaries, eye units, gyne wards, day care centres, industrial home and women cooperative, darul falah.
Enhancing women employment avenues.
Increasing women literacy rate.
Encouraging NGO’s to participate in the welfare programmes of women.
Appointment of female judges in judiciary.
Setting up of women’s development departments in the provinces.
Up-gradation of women’s studies centres at five major universities to full-fledged departments.
Setting up of police stations for women (staffed exclusively by women).
A human rights ministry was formed to watch and investigate into human rights abuses, particularly those against women. Relief was provided for victims of abuses through the newly created measures for victims of abuses like legal aid centres and burn units in hospitals. A National Committee on women was set up to articulate women’s concerns with special emphasis on political representation and violence against women.


----------



## Meengla

Whether we like this PPP govt or not--and I certainly don't like it--they should be given a chance and resources to complete projects; even if half are completed then Pakistan would have advanced and not being stuck. I also think that, even if anecdotal evidence, Shabaz Sharif's govt in Punjab must be acting as some kind of stimulus for others to at least try to perform.

*Look at the Gorakh Hill project: It has finally taken off and is bound to be a catalyst for changes in upper Sindh*. And so here and there, projects being completed give 'hope' to people.


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

Degree College construction in Hijrat Colony, Karachi begins​


----------



## Qalandari

*
Qaim directs P&D to complete 324 uplift schemes by June

KARACHI:* Sindh Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah has directed planning and development department (P&D) to priorities development schemes in consultation with provincial departments by March 24 so they could be funded accordingly and also decided to fix April 15 as cut-of-date to release funds for development schemes going on during annual development programme (ADP) 2014-15.

Presiding over a meeting regarding allocation, releases and expenditures of ADP 2014-15 he said current ADP was of Rs 168 billion, including Rs 143 billion provincial and Rs 25 billion district ADP.

Under provincial ADP around 2,937 schemes have been taken up, of them 1,658 schemes are ongoing and 1,279 are new, he said.

Out of Rs 90.065 billion allocated for on-going 1,658 schemes finance department has released Rs 65.825 billion of which Rs 41.4 billion have been utilised. The utilisation comes to 61 percent.

For Rs 52.935 billion 1,279 new schemes the finance department released Rs 4.133 billion and they have utilised Rs 1.859 billion and utilisation percentage released amount comes to 45 percent.

ACS (Dev) Waseem said the number of schemes to be completed by June 2015 were 324 for which Rs 12951.548 million were required against which government has released Rs 10497.814 million and utilisation was Rs 6689.879 million.

Sindh Minister Finance Murad Ali Shah said Rs 3 billion were actually allocated for subsidy of wheat. But due to wrong policy of federal government under which wheat was imported from Ukraine Sindh suffered huge financial loss and it was forced to reduce price of wheat lying in godowns. Top of it Sindh government gave another Rs 12 per kilogramme subsidy on sugarcane price. In this way over all Rs 10 billion extra burden fall on shoulder of Sindh government.

Qaim expressed his displeasure on unsatisfactory report in construction of agriculture workshops. The P&D department should ensure quality work by sending its teams and he directed P&D department to file a detailed report on quality of work so action could be taken against culprits.

The chief minister directed Murad Ali Shah to fix April 15, 2015 as cut of date to release funds.

Qaim directs P&D to complete 324 uplift schemes by June


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*Of Bogota and Karachi: BRTS experts begin designing Blue line*

*KARACHI: 
The plans for transport to a gated community off the Super Highway are just as spectacular as the real estate project itself. The developer has enlisted global experts to design the route that will connect Merewether Tower to Sohrab Goth where the project sits.*

This route is called the Blue line, which was designed by the Japanese when they came up for solutions to Karachi’s traffic woes in 2010. The Blue line is meant to be BRTS or bus rapid transit in which a cordoned-off strip is dedicated to fast-moving buses in the middle of the road. BRTS, or the ‘jangla bus’ as it is known in Lahore, is internationally accepted as the cheapest and most effective way to move thousands of people.

The Blue line is just one of several lines designed around the old Karachi Circular Railway system. Other international groups have been visiting Karachi to prepare feasibility reports. The ITDP in Indonesia has been exploring the Yellow line and the ADB is said to be looking at the Red line.

Bahria Town’s interest in the Blue line is understandable given that it cuts through the city. It has proposed to the Sindh government that it will pay for this line. But as the project is a big one, the Sindh government has to open a bid. In the meantime, however, Bahria is already designing it, “so work could start immediately just in case the government gives the go-ahead tomorrow,” according to Ashar Lodhi of the local consultant Exponent Engineering.

Bahria Town has brought on board the people who created the world’s most famous BRTS line, TransMilenio in Bogota, Columbia. On Tuesday, an intelligent transport systems expert, Adriana Palacio of consultant GSDplus, spoke at NED University. TransMilenio is owned by the people in Bogota and has become a part of its culture, she said. “This is Karachi’s BRT system,” she argued. “It should be branded according to the city.”

Palacio is helping design the technology for fare collection, ticketing and fleet management among other elements for the Blue line. “You can have a smart card,” she told _The Express Tribune_ on Monday. “We have to see how comfortable people are with technology.” A passenger needs to only touch or hover the card over the reader to pay and get on the bus. They can then recharge it at the ticketing booths. No swiping will be needed.

“We found in Bogota that people on average tended to pay for 2.5 trips,” she had explained. So if in Karachi one trip will cost, say Rs30, people are expected to give Rs75 each time they recharge their card. The smart cards can be blocked over a helpline if stolen.

Palacio will be working on a passenger info system, one that gauges when the next bus should come and a bus docking system. One concern is coordinating with the other parties that might be building the other lines in Karachi. “Integration is not just about convenience,” she said. “We need to work more on it because without it, the system wouldn’t work at all.” If the Green line intersects with the Blue line at Gurumandir, for example, Bahria’s team would ideally want to integrate the IT systems so buses don’t smash into each other.

Palacio listed other elements for the BRTS such as a website, a call centre for complaints and information and a surveillance system. Given that service and safety are high priorities, Lodhi said that they will push for a BRTS police as mentioned in the new Sindh Mass Transit Authority law. The violence that broke out in Lahore when people attacked the Metrobus is a concern in Karachi. “That is why [the Blue line] will be elevated,” explained Lodhi. When questioned about the historic buildings along Bunder Road, he said: “Can we afford not to make it.” The ultimate solution would be to turn the road pedestrian and ban cars but it is unlikely any political party will be able to take that pressure.

Former Bogota mayor Enrique Penalosa will be speaking at NED as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Zibago

Qalandari said:


>


Is ko bhe andar dal do

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## Qalandari

KMC TO BUILD FLYOVER AT KORANGI CROSSING. 

Karachi, Mar 05: Administrator Karachi Saqib Ahmed Soomro has said that KMC was going to initiate construction of a flyover on Korangi Crossing 12000 Road for which tendering process underway and very soon work on this project will begin.Completion of this flyover would help solving the increased traffic pressure and traffic jam problem at this junction. He expressed these views while giving instructions to technical services department on the construction of flyover on Korangi Crossing. He also directed the D.G Technical Services to speed up ground work and other formalities for this project so that this flyover could be made in the shortest possible time. Administrator Karachi said a good number of vehicles using this crossing point on daily basis and with the raised traffic pressure it has become essential to construct a flyover at this location which would provide considerable convenience to traffic using this track. The D.G technical services on this occasion informed the Administrator that for the pre- qualification/shortlisting process for the consultants was underway for the construction of flyover on Korangi Crossing near 12000 Road Korangi. The consulting firm would provide the engineering and other services to KMC including detailed survey of site, study of ground, preparation of feasibility with detailed design and tender documents. Interested consultant firms were directed to submit the required information for shortlisting/pre-qualification by 2nd April 2015 in the office of the director general technical services KMC.


----------



## Qalandari

ADMINISTRATOR KARACHI LAUNCHES RECONSTRUCTION OF JAM SADIQ BRIDGE. 

Karachi, Mar 06: Administrator Karachi Saqib Ahmed Soomro has said that in response to longstanding complaint of industrialist and traders of Korangi Industrial Zone the reconstruction of Jam Sadiq Bridge was started on immediate basis from Friday which would cost around Rs155 million. Owing to the necessity of this area the construction work of bridge has been planned to complete in a short period of 2 and half month. In order to save the people from inconvenience city wardens will be deployed for traffic control in the surrounding area. He stated this while talking to media representatives on the launching of reconstruction of Jam Sadiq Bridge along with the KATI President Rashid Ahmed Siddiqui and other office bearers and representatives of traders wheres Metropolitan Commissioner Masood Alam, Administrator Korangi Abdul Rashid, Director General Technical Services Niaz Ahmed Soomro, Industrialist Zubair Chaya, Muhammad Naqi and other concerned officers were also present on this occasion. Administrator Karachi said the reconstruction of Jam Sadiq Bridge was started after the reports of the building experts and engineers. The Korangi Industrial Zone holds much importance and the Jam Sadiq Bridge was used by huge traffic volume including the goods transport. Due to its dilapidated condition it was regularly facing traffic jam problems and it was becoming hard to access the industrial area,therefore, the provincial minister for local government Sharjeel Inam Memon immediately took notice of this situation and arranged for release of funds from the government. He also issued instruction to KMC in this connection which were promptly responded and the construction process begun immediately. Administrator Karachi Saqib Soomro further said that the concerned department and the officers were directed that without indulging into carelessness or negligence complete this job as soon as possible so that the citizens could be provided with convenience. He said the traffic police should also play its role while the bridge was being reconstructed and save the people from traffic jam problem around the site. Though KMC had many a time arranged for the repairing of cracks that had been appeared in the bridge but all those were temporary arrangements and now the reconstruction of this bridge was being done after conducting full survey and receipt of reports from building experts after which this bridge would prove durable and serve the city for may decades. In a briefing to Administrator Karachi it was informed that the bridge has two 24 feet wide tracks with a length of 1.20km. The bridge was constructed in 1992 and KMC has over the time performed various repairing works but the old bridge was now heading to more dilapidated condition and therefore it was decided to construct it in such a way that it could cater to the needs of the area for many years.

Complaint cells established for public convenience


----------



## B+ Dracula

Qalandari said:


> *One museum each planned at Karachi Zoo, Safari Park*
> 
> KARACHI: A review meeting regarding improvement of Karachi Zoo was held under Commissioner Karachi Shoaib Ahmad Siddiqi. Meeting was informed one museum each at Karachi Zoo and Safari Park would be built for preservation of history of zoo and to provide knowledge and information about animals.
> 
> Commissioner asked officials of Karachi Metropolitan Corporation to take suggestion of all concerned departments, organisation and experts who were concerned about animals in this regard so idea could be implemented according to international standard.
> 
> Museum at Zoo would be vertical due to limited space available at Zoo, however museum at Safari would be on land of 3,000-yard.
> 
> World Wide Fund for Nature (WWF) announced Rs 1 million as an initial fund for constructing national level museums.
> 
> The meeting reviewed steps taken in Karachi Zoo for attending animals. The zoo administration was directed to step up measures of taking care of animals. Action would be taken against those illegally involved in sale of precious birds. In this connection, it was decided before initiating action sellers of birds at Empress Market and at other places would be given knowledge about relevant laws and importance of specification of animals, which were not allowed to sell according to law.
> 
> A local paint company wanted to carry out painting work on a portion at zoo as its corporate responsibility work
> 
> Zoology Department of Karachi University would hold a four-day seminar to highlight Zoo management about life of animals at Zoo. It was decided WWF would coordinate and cooperate in this regard and would arrange speakers from abroad to participate in the seminar. An internship programme in coordination with WWF would be arranged at Karachi Zoo and nominations would be made through schools.
> 
> One museum each planned at Karachi Zoo, Safari Park







20 horses transferred to Bilawal house Lahore on Zardari instructions | The News Tribe
Sharifs' burning tiger gets frosty reception | World news | The Guardian


----------



## Qalandari

Ground breaking ceremony of Madr-e-Jamhoriat underpass takes place


----------



## Qalandari

KVTC expresses gratitude to Sindh government

*Karachi Vocational Training Centre (KVTC) in a statement to the media expressed its gratitude to the Government of Sindh. Since 2012, the institute receives an Annual Grant in Aid. The grant has enabled KVTC to continue working for the cause despite multifaceted challenges. This includes financial, availability of trained teachers and infrastructural challenges amongst many others. Upto70% of the trainees at the center come from socio-economically marginalized communities of Karachi and greater Sindh.
*
The centre offers a comprehensive program for the intellectually challenged (border-line to moderate) aiming to impart life skills, vocational training and functional academics.

As part of this module the training program works on the strength of each individual allowing them to be placed on jobs and providing counseling services to families and communities.

Talking to members of the press, Farhan Khan, Director Projects said, “Given the socio-economic environment of Pakistan, and with responsible citizens investing in different, more urgent causes like terrorism and IDPs, the Intellectually Challenged are facing more obstacles than ever before. Owing to which the timely intervention of Syed Qaim Ali Shah, Chief Minister of Sindh and Syed Murad Ali Shah, Advisor to Chief Minister Sindh for Finance and Energy allowed for us to keep our doors open.”

The Grant in Aid has been used to build robust systems of Governance and has led to the placement of over 50 graduate trainees on meaningful jobs. The center’s sports program continued to use tools developed by Youth Sports Trust.

KVTC expresses gratitude to Sindh government - thenews.com.pk


----------



## B+ Dracula




----------



## Qalandari

Under construction Jhirkan Bridge. It will reduce the travelling distance between Karachi and Thatta & other districts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Please can you post latest updates on new projects? No need to post same old crap. I am quite interested in interior sindh development done by PPP i recent years.


----------



## Qalandari

save_ghenda said:


> Please can you post latest updates on new projects? No need to post same old crap. I am quite interested in interior sindh development done by PPP i recent years.



Above all includes latest completed or under construction work.

You need to whiz through the whole thread and find it for yourself. Also do let me know what development work has been done in interior Punjab, interior KP and interior Balochistan for comparison purposes. Thanks.


----------



## Qalandari

Shaheed Hosh Mohammed Sheedi park inaugurated in December 2014


----------



## Kabira

Qalandari said:


> Above all includes latest completed or under construction work.
> 
> You need to whiz through the whole thread and find it for yourself. Also do let me know what development work has been done in interior Punjab, interior KP and interior Balochistan for comparison purposes. Thanks.



Sir check development thread for punjab updates. We also need someone from Balochistan who update on going projects. KPK/Punjab are covered by PDF users.


----------



## Qalandari

save_ghenda said:


> Sir check development thread for punjab updates. We also need someone from Balochistan who update on going projects. KPK/Punjab are covered by PDF users.



The Punjab development thread is very pathetic when it comes to interior Punjab development. Flop government performance.


----------



## Kabira

Qalandari said:


> The Punjab development thread is very pathetic when it comes to interior Punjab development. Flop government performance.



Sir interior Punjab does not exist, i think you are smoking hashish right now. Lets compare Multan with Karachi, because Lahore-Karachi comparision will be unfair. After completing new airport, work on metro bus has started. And will be up and running before Karachi metro bus.

I also think Faisalabad metro bus will be completed before Karachi one.


----------



## Qalandari

save_ghenda said:


> Sir interior Punjab does not exist, i think you are smoking hashish right now. Lets compare Multan with Karachi, because Lahore-Karachi comparision will be unfair. After completing new airport, work on metro bus has started. And will be up and running before Karachi metro bus.
> 
> I also think Faisalabad metro bus will be completed before Karachi one.



So there is no rural (interior) Punjab ?

Multan airport was PPP's initiative. All credit goes to PPP. 

If Metro bus in Multan is your criteria for development then there is no need to argue with me.


----------



## Kabira

Qalandari said:


> So there is no rural (interior) Punjab ?
> 
> Multan airport was PPP's initiative. All credit goes to PPP.
> 
> If Metro bus in Multan is your criteria for development then there is no need to argue with me.



Sir rural punjab can be compared to Hydrabad type cities.


----------



## Qalandari

save_ghenda said:


> Sir rural punjab can be compared to Hydrabad type cities.



Okay then start a thread with pics of rural Punjab so that I can see how developed rural Punjab is. Till then do keep your mouth shut.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Zibago

save_ghenda said:


> Sir rural punjab can be compared to Hydrabad type cities.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*Improving healthcare: Sindh govt hands over hospitals to reputable NGOs*

*KARACHI: 
The Sindh government has made an agreement with five reputable NGOs to run selected public health facilities, according to an agreement signed on Thursday. The move is aimed to improve the delivery of health services.*

Indus Hospital CEO Dr Abdul Bari Khan signed the agreement to run the District Headquarters Hospital (DHQ), Badin. 

Hands organisation will manage the affairs of the district headquarters hospitals in Bin Qasim Town, Gadap Town and Khairpur. 

Aman Foundation agreed to operate the ambulance services in all districts. 

The Integrated Health Services will run all rural health centres, except those in Thatta and Sujawal. Health department’s special secretary Dr Khalid Qureshi signed the agreement on behalf of the government.


----------



## Qalandari

Under public-private partnership, Sindh government and Bahria town have agreed for the following:

1- Universities in Karachi, Hyderabad and Nawabshah

2- 54km metro bus route

3- Electricity project agreement between K-electric and Bahria town for Karachi

4- Clifton flyover and two underpasses

5- Millions of rupees of tax money to be paid to Sindh government


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## rockstar08

Allah Rehm kare , there is a Govt in Sindh ?? i thought , Allah Ke bharose Chal raha hai Sindhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

*New circus in town: Fun, thrill and magic just a few hours away*

*KARACHI: 
The Great Pakistani Circus, a first of its kind in Karachi, will kick off on Friday (today) evening at the Karachi Metropolitan Corporation (KMC) Sports Club.*

With the aim of providing good quality entertainment to families, the organisers are set to make it among one of the leading circus performances witnessed the world over. The theme, ‘fun, thrill and magic’, is the mantra of the circus. The show will run twice a day for the next two months and will be able to house up to 3,000 spectators at one time.

According to one of the organisers, Ubair Rehmani, the show will be beyond the ordinary thrill that Pakistanis, in general, have experienced at a circus. “Usually the only kind of entertainment Karachiites are familiar with is about dining out at different places,” he said. “When it comes to circus, we only know them from small festivals and that too not in a good light. The aim is to bring it at par with international standards.”

Performers from Thailand, Ukraine and Russia have landed in Karachi and together with their counterparts from the Lucky Irani Circus group, 16 performances will be held in one show. From mesmerising aerial shows to displays of strength with iron to tricks of magicians and jugglers and limbo dances to dogs and pony shows, the performers will set the pace of the mood of the audience in every show.

TV personality and musician Nadeem Jaffery will be hosting the two-month long circus for which he has been given a complete ‘macho-man magician’ look with long hair and a beard. Tickets are available at the venue for Rs500. According to Rehmani, home delivery of tickets will also be initiated once the event kicks off.


----------



## Qalandari

*Changing policy: Schools to stay open on strikes, days of mourning*

*KARACHI: Private schools across the province will remain open in the wake of strike calls, protests and days of mourning announced by religious and political parties. The Sindh education department and different associations of private schools on Thursday have finally come to an agreement to address this long-standing concern of parents.*

“The associations for the private schools will not have the discretion to issue a policy statement about schools’ closure in the wake of any strike call or protest announced by political parties,” announced the provincial education minister Nisar Ahmed Khuhro following a meeting with the representatives of private school associations. “The associations as well as administrations of private schools will abide by the government’s policy.” Karachi director of public and private school education, Mansoob Hussain Siddiqui, who will ensure the implementation of the agreement, was also present at the meeting.

Khuhro asserted that the Rangers, police and the provincial government are on the same page to provide security to educational institutions. “Law enforcers will effectively deal with all such elements who would try to forcibly close down schools,” he said. “The political and religious parties are expected to keep this in mind that educational institutions from now on will be exempted from the protests and strike calls.”


----------



## Qalandari

*Chinese bank promises $1b for Thar coal mining*

KARACHI: Sino-Sindh Resources Private Limited, a mining company working on block-I of Thar coalfield, has said that it has been able to resolve financing issues as the Industrial and Commercial Bank of China (ICBC) has agreed to fund a major chunk of the project.

“ICBC has issued a letter of interest for providing $1 billion in the form of a 10-year loan to help extract coal from block-I of Thar coalfield,” said Chaudhary Abdul Qayyum, Chief Executive Officer of Sino-Sindh Resources, while talking to a group of journalists.

“This covers 75% of the capital cost of phase one of the project while 25% will be equity, which will be raised by a consortium,” he said. “We hope that the financial close will be achieved in the second quarter of this year.”

Sino-Sindh Resources is a subsidiary of Global Mining (China), which has 55% shares. Asiapak Investments holds 40% shares and a Dubai-based company has a 5% stake.

The company has been allotted Thar coalfield’s block-I, which is spread over 150 square kilometres, out of the total area of 9,000 square kilometres.

It is expected to start coal extraction soon after achieving the financial close. Initially, 6.5 million tons of coal will be produced per annum from the block, which has estimated reserves of 2.5 billion tons. This coal production will be enough to run four power plants of 350 megawatts each.

Coal extraction could be scaled up to 20 million tons per annum for its sale to other power plants or export to foreign markets.

“On achieving successful financial close, commercial production of coal is expected to begin by the first quarter of 2018,” Qayyum said. “This coal is perfect for mine-mouth power plants, which will generate electricity at around 40% lower price compared to furnace oil.”

The second and the most important phase is the production of 1,400MW – four plants of 350MW each – at the mouth of the mine and an estimated $2 billion capital will be required.

Qayyum voiced hope that finances would not be a hurdle as the project will be executed by Shanghai Electric Corporation under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.

“This will be the best use of coal; it will eliminate transportation cost, which could increase coal price up to $27 per ton. For mine-mouth power plants, a 2-2.5km conveyor belt will be required to transport coal from the mine to the power plants,” he said.

As the mine achieves economies of scale and debt is paid off, the unit cost of coal will continue to decline, stabilising at $3.73 per million British thermal units from the 11th year. The levelised cost for block-I is $5.71 per mmbtu.

The cost of electricity for the initial 10 years will be 8.5 cents per unit and when the loan period ends, the cost will come down to 6 cents per unit.
*
The Express Tribune*


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI

tu kya ho gya jab se pakistan bna ha is ko lote bhe tu tum he rehay ha jo thora sa sindh pa leja dya lol


----------



## Imran Khan

*اعوزباللہ اتنا جھوٹ ایک ساتھ ہم سے نہیں پڑھا جاتا کیونکہ ہم نے سندھ دیکھا ہوا ہے*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

Tender notice for Neurosurgery related equipment out for Pakistan's largest trauma centre (currently under construction - 500 bed, 14 storeys)


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI

total bakwas



Imran Khan said:


> *اعوزباللہ اتنا جھوٹ ایک ساتھ ہم سے نہیں پڑھا جاتا کیونکہ ہم نے سندھ دیکھا ہوا ہے*


1000%rite



ShowGun said:


> View attachment 204216
> 
> 20 horses transferred to Bilawal house Lahore on Zardari instructions | The News Tribe
> Sharifs' burning tiger gets frosty reception | World news | The Guardian
> View attachment 204215


our thar ma bachay mar gya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

Inaugural ceremony of of distribution of 25 million free text books for school children (Class 1 - 10)


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI

Qalandari said:


> Inaugural ceremony of of distribution of 25 million free text books for school children (Class 1 - 10)










QAMARSHAZADQURESHI said:


>










QAMARSHAZADQURESHI said:


>


----------



## Qalandari

Ground breaking ceremony of establishment of English medium school in Cambridge system at Jamshoro​


----------



## Qalandari

Construction of Clifton underpass ongoing


----------



## Qalandari

*Govt signs agreement with five institutions for better health services*

KARACHI: The Sindh government has signed an agreement with five private health organisations to run selected public health services under a public-private partnership. This is to ensure the provision of standard health facilities. The agreement was signed here on Thursday in a ceremony held at Chief Minister House.

Chief executive officer of the Indus Hospital, Dr Abdul Bari Khan signed the agreement to run the district headquarters (DHQ) hospital in Badin.

Prof Dr Ghaffar Billoo from HANDS signed on to run DHQ hospitals in Bin Qasim, Gadap Town and Khairpur.

Dr Sadia Quraishy of the Aman Foundation will be in charge of operating ambulance services in all districts.

Dr Asim Mahmood of Integrated Health Services will be running all rural health centres (RHC), with the exception of RHCs in Thatta and Sujawal and tehsil headquarters (THQ) of Nawabshah, Larkana and Shahdadkot.

Mr Mansoor Baloch on behalf of Merlin, an international health charity, signed on to run RHCs, THQs and DHQs at Thatta, Sujawal, Mirpurkhas and THQ Ghulam Shah Lakhi. The special secretary for health Dr Khalid Shaikh was present to sign the agreement on behalf of the Sindh government.

Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah, health minister Jam Mehtab Dahar, finance minister Syed Murad Ali Shah, Minister for Parliamentary Affairs Dr Sikandar Mandhro and Chief Secretary Muhammad Siddique Memon, various senior officers along with eminent personalities from the medical fraternity attended the ceremony.

Speaking on the occasion, the chief minister recalled that this innovative idea was conceived by PPP Co-Chairman and former president of Pakistan, Asif Ali Zardari who took keen interest in the promotion of health and education for the benefit of the common man.

He pointed out that the PPP government has practically implemented this idea and innovative strategy not only to provide standard health facilities to the poor at their doorstep, but also to enhance the capacity building of public health facilities.

“Let us succeed in this new innovative concept in the interest of the common man,” he added and said that the purpose of health organisations, in private and public sectors, was to provide better health facilities; this agreement now provides a joint platform to both.

He added that the PPP government was giving top priority to health and education and has so far invested billions of rupees to promote these sectors. He shared his optimism, believing that the people of Sindh would greatly benefit from this new venture.

Published in Dawn March 20th, 2015


----------



## Qalandari

The second batch of the anti-terrorism squad underwent a month of training with the army. PHOTO: EXPRESS

*Sharpened skills: Hyderabad policemen complete military training*

*HYDERABAD: The second batch of the Hyderabad range anti-terrorism squad has completed its one-month training by the Pakistan Army, with a certificate and shield distribution ceremony held at the Police Lines, Hyderabad, on Friday.*

The commanding officer of the 55th Brigade, Abrar Hussain Bhatti, distributed the awards. Up to 20 police commandos from Hyderabad, Jamshoro and Matiari districts were selected for the training. The first batch, comprising 60 policemen from Hyderabad district, completed their training on February 6.

The commandos learned counter-terrorism, search, raid, weapons, sniper and other skills during the training, the concluding part of which was held at the army’s Kotri Firing Range in Jamshoro district.

“The policemen who have received the military training will act as trainers for other police personnel as well,” explained the brigadier, adding that the army, Rangers, police and intelligence agencies were working to enable joint operations against terrorists.

According to Bhatti, the challenges facing the police force in terms of counter-terrorism were higher than those faced by the army. “When we engage in operations at the border or in Waziristan or Wana, we know who and where our enemies are,” he remarked. “But the police have to perform their duties amid civilians, which makes it difficult to identify terrorists and criminals.”

Hyderabad DIG Dr Sanaullah Abbasi stated that the police would continue to provide military training to their personnel so that each district in the province had a force to respond to terrorist attacks.


----------



## Qalandari

*USAID-funded education project kicks off*

KARACHI: US Agency for International Development’s (USAID) mission director Gregory Gottlieb and Sindh minister for education Nisar Ahmed Khuhro broke ground at the Dumba Goth Government School in Gadap Town on Thursday.

The event kicked off the USAID-funded school construction in Karachi under its Sindh Basic Education Programme (SBEP).

“This ground-breaking represents only one part of the broader US commitment to expanding access to education for all Pakistanis, especially for girls,” said mission director Gottlieb. “Besides building schools, the US government offers many scholarship, exchange and teacher training programmes.”

The programmes, said Mr Gottlieb, were designed to increase opportunities for Pakistan’s younger generation and improve Pakistan’s economic and employment conditions.

“Education plays a pivotal role in shaping the lives of children and young adults,” said USAID provincial director Leon S. Waskin. “USAID’s educational programmes, such as SBEP, focus on improving the quality of teaching and learning as well as increasing equitable access to safe learning opportunities for children.”

Also present at the ground-breaking ceremony were USAID senior policy adviser and SBEP programme manager Dr Randy Hatfield, Sindh education secretary Fazlullah Pechuho and MPA Muhammad Sajid Jokhio as well as the Sindh Department of Education and Literacy officials and teachers, students and members of the local community.

The USAID is providing $155 million to fund the SBEP with the Sindh government offering $10 million as part of a cost-share arrangement. As part of the programme, the USAID helps the Sindh government construct 120 large schools, including those in flood-affected areas.

They are building schools in districts of Khairpur, Sukkur, Larkana, Qambar-Shahdadkot, Jacobabad, Kashmore and Dadu along with Kemari, Liyari, Orangi, Gaddap and Bin Qasim towns of Karachi. Construction is underway in Khairpur, Sukkur and Larkana.

The programme also works with communities to improve school management and increase girls’ enrollment while improving the reading skills of 750,000 children in targeted areas of the province.


----------



## Qalandari

*Civil defence training underway at schools*

KARACHI: The Commissioner Karachi Youth Team is actively taking part in cleanliness, civil defence training and such other activities at educational institutions. This was briefed at a meeting presided over by Commissioner Shoaib Ahmed Siddiqui to review the activities of his youth team for the social development and for promoting peace in the city. 

Commissioner Karachi Youth Team Coordinator Shazia Mirza briefed the meeting on their ongoing programmes at various schools and colleges to provide a better environment to students and create a civic sense among them. 

The meeting also informed that the youth team is also working to initiate various programmes for the improvement of Karachi Zoological Garden, and will seek private sector’s cooperation for this purpose. The Karachi commissioner urged the youth to come forward and play their role in the socio-economic development and for creating civic sense among the public. He appreciated the dedication and hard work of the youth team.

Civil defence training underway at schools


----------



## Qalandari

Clean and Green Karachi campaign continues


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Pakistan's first Dalit Senator gets rousing welcome in Thar, challenges Establishment & Saudi backed Arbabs


----------



## Qalandari

*SSWMB told to expedite work on solid waste management*

KARACHI: Sindh Chief Secretary Muhammed Siddique Memon has directed Sindh Solid Waste Management Board (SSWMB) on Thursday to speed up activities and ensure timely completion of relevant assignments. He said this while addressing a briefing session of SSWMB at Sindh Secretariat. Managing Director SSWMB Roshan Sheikh also delivered a presentation. SSWMB, which was established under SSWMB Act 2013, has initiated work in the first phase for Karachi, Nawabshah and Hyderabad. Sheikh said it was a scientific integrated project that was linked to the generation of electricity, gas and other sorts of power, through scientific recycling. The sanitary engineered landfill site would also be established to eradicated the issue of health and environment affected by the garbage pollution. “SSWMB will also work on hospital hazardous waste and industrial hazardous waste in Karachi for which study has been started,” he said. The MD SSWMB said the project would start functioning in Karachi in October-November, while September in Nawabshah. The study for Nawabshah has been completed in record time and Hyderabad based study was being undertaken.

SSWMB told to expedite work on solid waste management


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*Agri-economy: World Bank approves $187m for irrigation system*

*The World Bank has approved a loan of $187 million for the improvement of community water infrastructure and installation of an efficient irrigation system in Sindh.*

This is aimed at enhancing agriculture productivity that is adversely affected by high water losses.

The $187-million or Rs19-billion loan will supplement the provincial government’s efforts, which is also spending Rs5.6 billion or $55 million from its own resources. The total cost of the six-year Sindh Irrigated Agricultural Productivity Enhancement Project has been estimated at $242.2 million.

The project will help improve irrigation water management at tertiary and field levels, according to a handout issued by the World Bank’s country office. The project will also support efficient management of scarce water resources and is designed to augment adaptation under different climate change scenarios, it said.

Despite extensive irrigation infrastructure, widespread use of chemical fertilisers and pesticides and availability of hybrid seeds in the market, agriculture productivity is low in Pakistan, especially in Sindh. The bank’s estimates suggest that half of the irrigation water delivered through community water course networks is lost. The main causes of these losses are said to be seepage, spillage and side leakage from the water course banks.






The provincial government would spend $120.2 million on improvement of community water infrastructure. An amount of $65.8 million would be spent on installation of a high-efficiency irrigation system and another $24.4 million has been set aside for introducing new agriculture practices like laser-guided levelling.

However, $31.7 million or 17% of the World Bank loan has been earmarked for project monitoring, management, evaluation and conducting studies, which seems a high figure. Major beneficiaries of such allocations are the consultants. Pakistan will return the loan in 25 years.

Agriculture contributes significantly to Sindh’s gross domestic product and provides employment to about 70% of the province’s population.

About 15% of loan proceeds will be utilised for water sanitation and flood protection. Pakistan’s reliance on a single river basin system makes its water economy vulnerable in light of climate change, according to the World Bank.

It added the impact of global climate change, including changes in glacial melting, temperature and precipitation patterns, leads to variations in river flows and increases the instances of floods.

“Flood irrigation is commonly adopted by most farmers in Pakistan and one-fourth of irrigation water is lost during its field application,” said Rachid Benmessaoud, the World Bank Country Director for Pakistan.

He said the project will help farmers in making every drop of water count towards improved yield.

The bank said the project will benefit the poorest of the rural society. Direct beneficiaries will be small farmers, having up to 13 acres of land, and medium-sized farmers, possessing 13 to 50 acres. They are engaged in irrigated agriculture.

Around 198,000 farm households are cultivating land in the command areas of water courses, which will be improved under the project.

About 2,600 farm households will be supported by the project in high-efficiency irrigation. In addition to this, a large population would benefit indirectly from the project, such as landless farm labourers in agricultural operations and temporary and permanent labourers engaged in construction and manufacturing sectors, said the bank.

It added as a consequence of increased crop production, agricultural employment is expected to rise by about 16%.


----------



## Qalandari

*Sindh govt to fund Red Line*

KARACHI: The Sindh government has planned financing The Red Line — a route of the Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) system — from its own resources.

Speaking at a workshop organised by the ADB on the bus rapid transit on Friday, Sindh Transport Secretary Tauha Ahmed Farooqui said The Red Line would be made operational by the end of next year or early 2017.

He was of the opinion that the BRT was much more affordable than the circular railway, subway or metro.

He said the government had already submitted a bill in the assembly to establish the Sindh Mass Transit Authority.

He expressed the hope that it would be passed within the next few months after which various mass transit projects would be quickly implemented.

Responding to Dawn queries, ADB Urban Development Specialist (Transport) for Central and West Asia David Margonsztern said the bank had earlier planned to bring in over $105 million to set up The Red Line (a 26-kilometre-long route from Safoora Goth to Tower via University Road and M.A. Jinnah Road).

A 20-member team of the bank comprising staffers and consultants had been working on the project for around a year and a half. But after spending around $1 million on the project, the team was now relocating to Khyber Pakhtunkhwa where it would work on a BRT project in Peshawar.

Mr Farooqui told Dawn that the ADB would have completed the project by around 2020, but the government would implement it as the transport issue was very serious and had to be solved on a priority basis. The project would be operational within 18 months, he added.

Earlier, former journalist and mayor of Bogota (Colombia) Enrique Penalosa, who is now associated with the Institute for Transportation and Development Policy, said the BRT was the only solution to solve Karachi’s transport issue.

With a better BRT system, he said, there would be fewer cars on roads and fewer traffic jams as people would be able to travel through public transport and reach their destinations easily and quickly.

Mr Penalosa said a developed city was not where more people had cars but where a greater number of rich people used public transport. Also, civilized cities had more public spaces such as parks where both rich and poor could enjoy, he added.

He suggested to the authorities concerned that one of the BRT routes could be planned on the unused Karachi Circular Railway, but the entire network should be planned together and integrated instead of planning a single route.

ITDP’s Yoga Adiwinarto, who has been managing a technical assistance programme to improve the trans-Jakarta BRT, said that around 1,600 buses were required for the entire BRT network in Karachi.

About the work done on various BRT projects in Karachi, the secretary said that a Chinese company was working on the 26-km-long Yellow Line from Korangi to Saddar, while The Orange, Blue and Green Lines were in different stages of planning.

He agreed with the president of the Institute for Transportation and Development Policy — an NGO seeking to improve urban life quality by advancing sustainable transportation in cities across the world — that the integration of all BRT routes was necessary.

The secretary said assistance from any institution, including the ADB, would be appreciated in this regard.

Referring to the KCR revival, he said that demands of the donor, Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA), including tax exemptions for KCR equipment etc, had been met. Yet the JICA had not issued a letter. Some time back the JICA again contacted the government after a Chinese company showed interest in the project, he said. The JICA was then asked to give a time frame that it had not given so far, added the transport secretary.

But banks / financial institutions were not ready to provide funding to the transporters, he said, adding that a mechanism would have to be developed to convince them.

About The Red Line project, Mr Adiwinarto said parking, encroachment and street vendors, particularly on M.A. Jinnah Road, would have to be removed, relocated and better managed to make way for the BRT buses.

Social activist Arif Hasan expressed concern over the beautiful heritage buildings along M.A. Jinnah Roads and street vendors that would be affected by the BRT infrastructure. Besides, he said that due to project’s high cost, BRT ticket would also be expensive, between Rs70 and Rs90 per trip, for general public.

Responding to it, Mr Penalosa said that BRT infrastructure would be at grade (on ground) so it would not affect the heritage buildings and less traffic on roads would reduce pollution and improve the area.

Regarding vendors, the former Bogota mayor referred to the BRT experience in his town when he was in office and said they would have to be removed / relocated and compensated as roads and pavements were public spaces and nobody, rich or poor, could be allowed to encroach upon them.

Roland de’Souza of Shehri raised the issue why the Sindh government was taking over city government responsibilities such as local transport.

The transport secretary, however, said it was fine as long as someone fulfilled the responsibility.

Mohammad Ather of the Karachi Metropolitan Corporation, Malik Zaheer-ul-Islam and others also spoke.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## SHAMK9

Qalandari said:


>


They should go with metro instead but knowing Sindh gov, that wont happen


----------



## Qalandari

SHAMK9 said:


> They should go with metro instead but knowing Sindh gov, that wont happen



Nice joke. What did your party do ?


----------



## Bratva

Qalandari said:


> Nice joke. What did your party do ?


for how many years PPP is in power ?


----------



## SHAMK9

Qalandari said:


> Nice joke. What did your party do ?


I don't have a party, that disgusting ideology of belonging to a party is where you and me are different my friend. I am Pakistan above all and you're my Pakistani brother, we all want what's best for Pakistan


----------



## Qalandari

Bratva said:


> for how many years PPP is in power ?



1988-90 + 1993-96 + 2008-till date.



SHAMK9 said:


> I don't have a party, that disgusting belonging to a party is where you and me are different my friend. I am Pakistan above all and you're my Pakistani brother, we all want what's best for Pakistan



Nice joke again.


----------



## Bratva

Qalandari said:


> 1988-90 + 1993-96 + 2008-till date.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice joke again.


 and how many mega projects executed from 2008-2015 ? and how long PTI is in government ?


----------



## Qalandari

Bratva said:


> and how many mega projects executed from 2008-2015 ? and how long PTI is in government ?



What do you mean by mega projects ?


----------



## SHAMK9

Qalandari said:


> Nice joke again.


I can only pray for your kind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Qalandari said:


> What do you mean by mega projects ?



Ehtesaab commission, Right to information, Computerized land records, Inner sindh development. Free economic zones in Inner sindh ? Not face lift measures but rather a thorough operation to uplift entire areas to higher standards ?


----------



## Qalandari

SHAMK9 said:


> I can only pray for your kind



Keep praying.



Bratva said:


> Ehtesaab commission, Right to information, Computerized land records, Inner sindh development. Free economic zones in Inner sindh ? Not face lift measures but rather a thorough operation to uplift entire areas to higher standards ?



Oh so these are mega projects. I thought you are talking about taking a spaceship to Mars lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Qalandari said:


> Keep praying.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so these are mega projects. I thought you are talking about taking a spaceship to Mars lol.



So you don't consider these mega projects? What is the definition of mega projects in your dictionary ?


----------



## Qalandari

Bratva said:


> So you don't consider these mega projects? What is the definition of mega projects in your dictionary ?




In a third world country plagued with terrorism/extremism poverty reduction, health, education and law& order takes priority followed by agriculture, energy, infrastructure and so on.


----------



## Qalandari

*Sindh CM approves Rs 5.69bn budget of anti-terrorism budget*

KARACHI: To counter the terrorism with latest method and equipments the Chief Minister Sindh Syed Qaim Ali Shah has approved Rs. 5.69 Billion budget of Counter and Anti Terrorism Department.

According to the details more than 2500 employees including officers would perform duties in counter and anti terrorism department.

While giving details of its employees it stated in report that DIG of 20 grade office will lead this department. The other numbers including six SSPs of 18 and 19 grade, 50 DSPs, 150 Inspectors and 300 sub-Inspectors would perform duties.

It said that Rs. 190 million would spend on the allowances of the employees. Furthermore Rs. 100 million would spend weapons, Rs. 150 million of vehicles and 0.6 million on furniture. Rs. 1.50 billion would spend on purchasing helicopter and Rs. 1 billion on establishing offices. The offices would be established in Karachi, Hyderabad and Sakkar from where whole Sindh will be controlled.

Sindh CM approves Rs 5.69bn budget of anti-terrorism budget


----------



## Qalandari

*New state-of-the-art pedestrian bridges at Karsaz inaugurated (a private-pubic partnership)

KARACHI: The new pedestrian bridge, which was inaugurated on Karsaz Road on Monday, will give exclusive rights to place billboards on the infrastructure to the private company that financed it.*

A KMC official, speaking on the condition of anonymity, told _The Express Tribune_ that the private company that had been contracted to construct the pedestrian bridge had invested the entire capital. In return, they had been given permission to put up huge billboards on both sides of the bridge. The firm will be able to get returns on its investment and make good profit by renting out the billboards to advertisers, he explained.

On Monday, the Karachi Metropolitan Corporation (KMC) teamed up with the Pakistan Navy and a private company to show everyone how pedestrian bridges are a great idea after all. This particular bridge, built on Ibrahim Rehmatullah Road, commonly known as Karsaz Road, boasts state-of-the-art facilities such as street lights, a public toilet and security cameras. “We have opened this bridge for public today while another one on the same road will be inaugurated in the next few days,” said Pakistan Navy’s Karachi Commander, Arifullah Husaini.

He revealed that the two bridges, costing approximately Rs45 million, were a gift to the citizens who visit the Pakistan Maritime Museum at Karsaz Road. “During the last three years, almost 50 fatal road accidents have been reported at this spot,” he said. “Hundreds of people visit the museum daily and the road is very dangerous for pedestrians.”

Karachi Commissioner Shoaib Ahmed Siddiqui said these bridges were being built with public-private partnership. He expressed gratitude that private institutions had come forward to reconstruct the city’s infrastructure. “The KMC and other government institutions have spent nothing on these bridges,” he said.

Exclusive rights: Karsaz’s new bridge gives billboard rights to private builder - The Express Tribune


----------



## B+ Dracula



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

*Move to buy 10,000 pistols for specialised police units*

KARACHI: The Sindh police are set to acquire 10,000 pistols of 9mm calibre amid growing security challenges which the authorities believe demand effective and easy-to-handle arms while policing in urban areas mainly against organised criminal and militant groups, it emerged on Monday.

Officials said the police floated a tender on a C&F (cost and freight) basis inviting bids for 10,000 pistols to be distributed among the personnel of specialised units in the first phase. They said bids were invited from arms manufacturers and suppliers.

“This is a routine exercise,” said an official when asked about acquisition of such a huge quantity of arms in one go. “There is in principle decision that the conventional weapons which have been in the use of the police force for the past two decades will gradually be replaced with their improved version. Cities like metropolis Karachi have become increasingly militarised over the years and the old models are turning ineffective in such a situation,” he added.

He said the process to acquire 10,000 pistols was near end. In the first phase, he added, officials of such specialised units as the counterterrorism department, anti-violent crime cell and anti-car lifting cell would be given the 9mm pistols.

“Since the specialised units are tasked with cases of terrorism, kidnapping for ransom, extortion and vehicles snatching, they are supposed to rely more on intelligence and under-cover operations, which are better done with small and easy-to-handle arms,” he said.

Currently, the official said, the city police used sub-machine guns (calibre 7.62mm), AK-47 assault rifles, commonly known as Kalashnikov, and G-3 rifles. Similarly, he added, 9mm metric calibre sub-machine gun of MP-5 was also in use of some police units.

In the past few years, retired military officials have also been helping the Sindh police in ascertaining the kind of guns needed for policing mainly in Karachi. The recent procurement of arms is seen on the same lines of advisory and expert opinion.

“A reflection of that approach can been seen in the recently-developed special security unit [SSU],” said the official. “You would not see SSU commandos carrying conventional arms while patrolling roads. Along with the AK-47 and sub-machine guns (calibre 7.62mm), these commandos are also armed with M-4 rifles.”

He said the procurement of SSU weapons, which included M-4 rifles of three-round burst with 16” barrel, quick detach adopter, holographic red dot sight, a magnifier and two extra magazines, was made a couple of months ago. The unit also had 7.62x51mm M4 sniper rifles with 20” barrel, night vision compatible long-range scope and 308 suppressors, he added.

“The SSU, you can say, is a complete unit with modern weaponry. It has also sniper rifles with 24.4” barrel, FMG-9 rifles, PS-90 rifles, MP-7 rifles and other modern gadgets. We have one good unit in the Sindh police and now the move is to modernise arms of other units and regular police of the province,” he added.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Sindh Livestock Minister Jam Shoro monitoring various district officials via video conferencing technology


----------



## Qalandari

*
Accord signed to teach Chinese in Sindh schools*

KARACHI: The Sindh education department on Tuesday signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with the Chinese education department of Sichuan province of China for their cooperation in teaching the Chinese language in schools of Sindh.

The ceremony was held in the committee room of the Sindh Assembly and the MoU was signed by Sindh Education Secretary Dr Fazalullah Pechucho and Liu Dong, vice director general of the education department of China. Sindh Senior Minister for Education Nisar Ahmed Khuhro, Consul General of China Ma Yaou and other officials also attended the ceremony.

According to the MoU, the teaching of Chinese would be made compulsory from class six onwards in all schools of Sindh within three years. Students learning the language will get extra marks, scholarships and foreign visit opportunities for education and skills training in China for those students who would pass Chinese as a subject till matriculation and higher classes.

Education Minister Nisar Khuhro said that making the teaching of Chinese compulsory was aimed at promoting Chinese language and culture in Pakistan as “we have over the years maintained long-lasting culture and economic relations in China”.

He said the teaching of the Chinese language required special training of teachers, students, scholars, administration and other staff which would be done on an exchange basis while scholarships will be awarded for learning Chinese from educational institutions in China. Afterwards these people would act as master trainers to teach the language in Sindh’s schools.

The minister also said that in order to carry out and fulfil the goals of the MoU the additional secretary of the Sindh education department, Rehan Baloch, and the director of the education department of Sichuan would be the co-coordinators in the development and management of joint activities. Both parties may initiate proposals for activities and negotiate expenses issues under the MoU through the co-coordinators. If there are to be any amendments in the clauses of the MoU, they may be amended through the mutual agreement for both parties.

He said the education departments of Sindh and China would develop educational cooperation and exchange based on equality and mutual benefits and the activities carried out must be in accordance with the rules of the respective countries.

It was also said that a cultural centre of the Chinese language would be established in Karachi to monitor the project in the province.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## B+ Dracula



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Fireworks at a three-day family festival organised by the district administration give the people of Hyderabad a moment of joy. PHOTO: ADEEL AHMED/EXPRESS

*Welcoming spring: Festival brings a breath of fresh air to Hyderabad residents

HYDERABAD: Hyderabad city is parched for recreational facilities despite the river flowing through it, its famed breezy evenings and proximity to mountain ranges and heritage sites. To provide a breath of fresh air to its residents, the district administration organised a three-day family festival, with musical evenings, mushairas, flower shows, kite flying and more.*

“In view of the prevailing stressful situation, we have organised this festival to provide a source enjoyment to the people,” said Hyderabad commissioner Asif Hyder Shah, whose administration reportedly spent Rs5 million on the arrangements.

The event, held after six or seven years, concluded on Sunday evening and attracted so many people that there was an episode of baton-charge on the crowd.

“It felt as if the heavens opened in an otherwise arid piece of land,” said Zareena Khalid, a school teacher, who visited the festival with her husband and children. Her children, she said, had been bored to have only Rani Bagh — a compound with a zoo, amusement park and an open-air theatre — as the only source of amusement. “This is a city of millions of people. We ought to have more [such] places.”

*Musical night*

The organisers had arranged musical nights at the theatre but had reserved the function for a selected audience. There was a large projector screen that showed the concert to the rest of the festival crowd.

The residents enjoyed performances by regional and sufi singers, such as Shazia Khushk, Sanam Marvi, Ahmed Mughal and Barkat Ali. The third night hosted pop singers Hadiqa Kayani, Ahmed Jahanzeb and Naeem Abbas Rufi. According to Radio Pakistan director Naseer Mirza, they invited a variety of singers from various genres to ensure that all sorts of music lovers enjoy these nights.

“The musical nights turned out to be really entertaining and strictly reserved for the families,” said Shumaila Wahab, a medical student, who attended two of the three nights with her friends. “We had a mesmerising time. Hope more concerts take place in Hyderabad with greater frequency.”

*Flower show*

The show also provided a temporary impetus to the nursery owners confronted with a dwindling business. “Though the population has increased by leaps and bounds, the size of houses and interest in growing plants and flowers has correspondingly declined,” said Bhoora Maseeh, who sat at the Bhitai Nursery’s camp in the show, telling visitors about the hundreds of plants and flowers that were kept on display.

According to Maseeh, who has been in the profession for the last three decades, such events help explain the people about different techniques of growing plants in their homes. “After the two flower shows in Hyderabad some seven and eight years ago, our sales suddenly jumped manifold for a few weeks,” he said. “These shows can revive the interest that I saw until the 1990s.”

Nooruddin Baloch, a staff of the social forestry department, believed that though people are drawn to the dazzling colours of plants and flowers, most of them turn away when they come to know about requirements for growing them. “Nevertheless, there are still some shrubs and flowers that can be grown even in apartments,” he said. “The need is for people to develop an interest, know the benefits and gain knowledge of such things.”


----------



## Qalandari

Crime rate decreased in Karachi: Thebo

Karachi Police Chief Ghulam Qadir Thebo has said that crime rate has decreased in the city due to successful security operations.

Talking to media in Karachi on Sunday, he said Karachi will be made abode of peace through joint efforts of all law enforcement agencies.

He called for ending 'Thana Culture' in the city.

Radio Pakistan









Crime rate in Karachi at all-time low, says IGP
Sindh Inspector General of Police (IGP) Ghulam Hyder Jamali has said the police with the help of the paramilitary Rangers have almost controlled terrorism in the province, and target killings have stopped in Karachi as a result.

Addressing a ceremony for distribution of compensation and reward cheques at the Central Police Office (CPO) on Tuesday, he said that at present Karachi was witnessing an all-time low crime rate.

“We have achieved an adequate success in maintaining peace in the province.”

Jamali said the police were taking action against terrorism and other crimes under the National Action Plan for sustainable peace in Sindh.

He said Karachi had suffered terrorism and the police were facing challenges like extortion and kidnappings for ransom, which had also been overcome.

The police had eliminated kidnappings for ransom from other parts of the province, he said, adding that for maintaining peace the police were also taking action against criminals on highways, and had carried out encounters in Mirpurkhas, Hyderabad, Nawabshah, Khairpur, Sukkur, Shikarpur, Kashmor and other areas.

“We will take action against terrorists if we get information regarding terrorism from anywhere.”

Replying to a question, the provincial police chief said that all cases related to the raid on the headquarters of the Muttahida Qaumi Movement, Nine Zero, had been registered.

To another question, he said that police had to provide security to the Bilawal House due to threats given to it.

Later, Jamali distributed compensation cheques of Rs2 million each to 23 heirs of slain policemen and reward cheques amounting to about Rs20 million among 44 police officers who had showed outstanding performance against criminals in the province.

Crime rate in Karachi at all-time low, says IGP - thenews.com.pk - Linkis.com


----------



## Qalandari

Livestock Minister Jam Shoro continues monitoring his department officials using video conferencing technology


----------



## wiqi21

Qalandari said:


> Fireworks at a three-day family festival organised by the district administration give the people of Hyderabad a moment of joy. PHOTO: ADEEL AHMED/EXPRESS
> 
> *Welcoming spring: Festival brings a breath of fresh air to Hyderabad residents
> 
> HYDERABAD: Hyderabad city is parched for recreational facilities despite the river flowing through it, its famed breezy evenings and proximity to mountain ranges and heritage sites. To provide a breath of fresh air to its residents, the district administration organised a three-day family festival, with musical evenings, mushairas, flower shows, kite flying and more.*
> 
> “In view of the prevailing stressful situation, we have organised this festival to provide a source enjoyment to the people,” said Hyderabad commissioner Asif Hyder Shah, whose administration reportedly spent Rs5 million on the arrangements.
> 
> The event, held after six or seven years, concluded on Sunday evening and attracted so many people that there was an episode of baton-charge on the crowd.
> 
> “It felt as if the heavens opened in an otherwise arid piece of land,” said Zareena Khalid, a school teacher, who visited the festival with her husband and children. Her children, she said, had been bored to have only Rani Bagh — a compound with a zoo, amusement park and an open-air theatre — as the only source of amusement. “This is a city of millions of people. We ought to have more [such] places.”
> 
> *Musical night*
> 
> The organisers had arranged musical nights at the theatre but had reserved the function for a selected audience. There was a large projector screen that showed the concert to the rest of the festival crowd.
> 
> The residents enjoyed performances by regional and sufi singers, such as Shazia Khushk, Sanam Marvi, Ahmed Mughal and Barkat Ali. The third night hosted pop singers Hadiqa Kayani, Ahmed Jahanzeb and Naeem Abbas Rufi. According to Radio Pakistan director Naseer Mirza, they invited a variety of singers from various genres to ensure that all sorts of music lovers enjoy these nights.
> 
> “The musical nights turned out to be really entertaining and strictly reserved for the families,” said Shumaila Wahab, a medical student, who attended two of the three nights with her friends. “We had a mesmerising time. Hope more concerts take place in Hyderabad with greater frequency.”
> 
> *Flower show*
> 
> The show also provided a temporary impetus to the nursery owners confronted with a dwindling business. “Though the population has increased by leaps and bounds, the size of houses and interest in growing plants and flowers has correspondingly declined,” said Bhoora Maseeh, who sat at the Bhitai Nursery’s camp in the show, telling visitors about the hundreds of plants and flowers that were kept on display.
> 
> According to Maseeh, who has been in the profession for the last three decades, such events help explain the people about different techniques of growing plants in their homes. “After the two flower shows in Hyderabad some seven and eight years ago, our sales suddenly jumped manifold for a few weeks,” he said. “These shows can revive the interest that I saw until the 1990s.”
> 
> Nooruddin Baloch, a staff of the social forestry department, believed that though people are drawn to the dazzling colours of plants and flowers, most of them turn away when they come to know about requirements for growing them. “Nevertheless, there are still some shrubs and flowers that can be grown even in apartments,” he said. “The need is for people to develop an interest, know the benefits and gain knowledge of such things.”


Total BS. I think sindh govt should work on building roads and other infrastructure in Hyderabad rather than this cheap political stunt.


----------



## Qalandari

PPP govt spending $33 million on Reverse Osmosis water plants across Thar. Coming up on @BBCUrdu Sairbeen Aaj TV


----------



## Qalandari

*Restricting movement: ‘Install scanning gear at Sindh-Balochistan border’*

*KARACHI: Sindh Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah is pushing hard for the deployment and installation of scanning equipment along the border of Sindh and Balochistan to prevent terrorists from sneaking in and out of the province.*

“I will talk to the Balochistan government and together we will work out a strict vigilance and scanning plan at the border,” he said while presiding over a law and order meeting at the CM House on Tuesday.

Earlier in his presentation to the chief minister, Inspector General of Sindh Ghulam Hyder Jamali said that heinous crimes such as terrorism, murder, kidnapping for ransom, extortion and dacoities were recorded at 48% (4,125) in Karachi during 2014, 16% (1,351) Hyderabad, 14% (1,210) Larkana, 10% (875) Sanghar, 8% (711) Shaheed Benazirabad and 4% (301) in Mirpurkhas.

In his break-up of overall crime in the province, the inspector general said 54% (4,655) dacoities/robberies, 38.5% (3,294) murders, 5.2% (449) extortions, 1.7% kidnapping for ransom and 0.3% (26) were also recorded in the same period.

In the first three months of the year up to March 23, he said, some 269 criminals were killed. Of these 67 were terrorists, 42 Lyari gangsters, 11 kidnappers and 149 dacoits. In the year 2014, criminal fatalities were estimated at 858, he added.

While talking about arms and ammunition recovered from all over Sindh during 2015, the IG Jamali said a bomb making factory was detected and destroyed in Karachi last week. Apart from that explosive material weighing 200kg were recovered. The other recoveries include six bombs, two PRG-7 rockets, four suicide jackets, 168 rifle grenades, one G-3 rifle, 81 Kalashnikovs, 204 shotguns and 2108 pistols, he described.


----------



## roxen

Is qalandaeri jaisa dheet insan mien ny zindagi mien ni dekha...


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*350 policemen to get anti-terror training from army*

HYDERABAD: Sindh police has chalked out a plan under which army personnel will impart antiterrorism training to 350 policemen of the province.

This was stated by Sindh DIG police (training) Dr Jamil Ahmed while addressing the first passing-out parade of 1,085 policemen, including 37 policewomen, at the recruitment training centre (RTC) here on Wednesday.

He said that the police training department had proposed to the Sindh government to allocate Rs150 per recruit for food in the mess of the centre and after the approval, free food would be provided to recruits.

He said the government was trying to impart quality training to policemen and added that they would be given counterterrorism training so that they could protect the life and property of people.

He said that following verification of policemen, salaries to those who were recently recruited would be given. He admitted that this process was delayed, but said there was always room for improvement.

Answering a question, he said the Sindh government did not provide funds regarding mess expenses at the training centre, although the Punjab government allocated Rs150 for each recruit towards food during the training. A similar proposal was sent to the Sindh government to seek such allocations, he said.

Earlier, addressing the parade, he urged recruits to perform their duty diligently and with devotion to serve people. RTC Principal Nisar Ahmed Brohi said the centre had been working in Badin and was shifted to Hyderabad in March 2014.

He said the appointment of a doctor was needed in the centre while two buses for transportation were required.

Hyderabad SSP Irfan Baloch, Deputy Commissioner Fayyaz Jatoi and other police officers were also present.


----------



## Qalandari

Speaking to the media Memon said that the Clean, Green and Peaceful Sindh campaign started last month would continue till the province was cleaned. PHOTO: EXPRESS

*Operation clean-up: Illegal marriage halls razed*

*KARACHI: Minster for Information and Local Government Sindh Sharjeel Inaam Memon got razed dozens of illegally built marriage halls on a green belt of Shah Faisal Colony 2, while one such hall at Hockey Stadium near Nipa intersection was sealed. The minister personally supervised the demolition operation on Wednesday.*

The local bodies’ minister made a wake-up call at Karachi Metropolitan Corporation (KMC) City Warden Head Office in the morning sending officials scrambling for records and data. Memon checked the attendance register and axed 103 ghost wardens. He also issued show cause notices to the absent staff.

Later, the local government minister went to the main roundabout of Bahadurabad and participated in cleanliness campaign. He ordered special care for the model of Charminar, a historic icon of India’s Hyderabad Deccan, aptly built at a place home to a large number of people from the Hyderabadi community.

He took personal interest in the greenery drive to beautify one of the busiest shopping hubs of the city. He interacted with the people and listened to their problems.

Speaking to the media Memon said that the Clean, Green and Peaceful Sindh campaign started last month would continue till the province was cleaned. Accepting the drive was not bearing desired results, the minister said that officials not performing their due role in the campaign would be transferred.

Regarding crackdown against ghost workers he said so far at least 400 ghost workers have been identified in Karachi Water and Sewerage Board and nearly 300 in KMC.

“We are expecting the figures of ghost workers to run into thousands once the biometric verifications start,” he said.

During the visits, he was accompanied by Administrator Karachi Saqib Soomro, Metropolitan Commissioner Masood Alam, Director Local Government Rubina Asif and others.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Ex Colombia mayor calls Bahria Town’s Blue Line BRT an urban improvement project. PHOTO: PR

*Bus Rapid Transit only solution to Karachi traffic woes: Penelosa*

*KARACHI: Former Columbia mayor and expert in urban city transport system Enrique Penelosa has said that a ‘Bus Rapid Transit (BRT)’ is the only way to deal with Karachi’s traffic mess, which is likely to choke further in coming years.*

Talking to the media at the Bahria Icon Tower alongside representatives of Bahria Town on Thursday, Penelosa said Bahria Town’s Blue Line BRT system has very special characteristics which will make it an urban improvement project, rather than just a transport system.

“I would say, this project is an aspiration for Karachi; it is about giving value to the things that are deemed important for the society,” he said.

The Blue Line BRT will pass through Karachi’s MA Jinnah road, which Penelosa called a ‘treasure’ due to the historical buildings that line it.

“MA Jinnah road has a history associated with it; earlier, when the tourists visited Karachi, they loved to walk down this road,” he said. “Today, tall buildings covered with ugly billboards have sprung up on both sides of the road. There is no space left for even the pedestrians.”

Sharing his experience with other metropolises, such as Dublin, London and Madrid, Penelosa said that pedestrian walk spaces are an important feature of these cities. “The Blue line would make it possible to recover further spaces in the city center with beautiful footpaths,” he said. “In this context, this initiative will not only be a transport project, it is likely to make Karachi a different city.”

According to Penelosa, where right now it takes 30 minutes for someone to travel to Karachi’s city center, it will take just 15 minutes once the BRT starts functioning.

“For this project, we have been working with Bahria Town with experienced engineers to make Karachi a dream city,” he said.


----------



## Qalandari

*Governor lays foundation stone of first law varsity of Pakistan*

KARACHI: Governor Sindh Dr Ishrat-ul-Ebad Khan on Thursday laid foundation stone of Shaheed Zulfikar Ali Bhutto Law University Korangi Karachi. Ebad said it was an honour for Sindh it was making the first law university of the country. He said Law University would help a lot in better dispensing of justice.

Governor lays foundation stone of first law varsity of Pakistan


----------



## Qalandari

*‘Sindh govt giving importance to health sector, Rs 43bn to health department’*

KARACHI: Sindh government was giving more importance to health sector and has allocated more than Rs 43 billion to Provincial Health Department to ensure maximum and better health services to people of Sindh. Chief Minister Sindh Qaim Ali Shah stressed to bring available infrastructure of primary health care to an optimum level of performance and demonstrate more efficient use of available human and financial resources for betterment of ailing people.

Expressing his satisfaction on performance of Peoples Primary Healthcare Initiative (PPHI) he stressed upon its management to convert its more Basic Health Units (BHU) plus scheme to have labour room, baby breathing corner and working round the clock specially at far flung areas like desert area Tharparkar.

Addressing 332 Ice lined Refrigerators (ILR) distribution ceremony arranged by management of PPHI Qaim said though Sindh government did lot of work to bring improvement into public health facilities and to ensure efficient deliveries of health services to people of Sindh but still there was room of improvement for betterment of poor people. PPHI has performed well in district Tharparkar but still there was need to expedite its efforts to provide better and efficient health services to people of the area.

Sindh recently inducted about 150 lady doctors including 24 for district Tharpakar but still there was need of more lady doctors to serve people especially in rural areas. He directed health department and other stakeholder organisations working on Anti Polio drive to further boost up their efforts to achieve status for Sindh Polio Free Province.

He directed authorities to work hard while launching anti polio campaign and directed to health department to hand over two districts Dadu and Thatta to management of PPHI for implementing Anti Polio campaign. Chief Executive Officer of PPHI said in order to maintain and strengthen cold chain in health facilities, PPHI was providing 332 Ice lined Refrigerators to health facilities out of which 256 were electric and 56sSolar based.

Similarly PPHI had faced shortage of doctors and paramedical staff but PPHI appointed 722 doctors , 630 paramedical staff and 579 lady health visitors and midwives on contract basis. Besides it started an ambulance service for rural area and in 1st phase 66 ambulances including 6-advanced cardiac life support (ACLS) have been launched.

‘Sindh govt giving importance to health sector, Rs 43bn to health department’


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*Karachi Trade and Commodities Centre in Bahria Town Karachi*

Bahria Town Karachi introduces ‘Karachi Trade and Commodities Centre‘, spread on 2000 Acres, Pakistan’s first Purpose Built.

For the first time in Pakistan, opportunity to conduct business in an insured and state-of-the-art modern facility where you will have peace of mind and security, world class infrastructure and uninterrupted supply of electricity because your betterment and prosperity is directly related to the success of growth of Karachi and Pakistan.

New and Improved Joria Market, Cloth Market, Medicine Market, Timber Market, Electronics Market, Super Market, and other Wholesale Markets. Ideal Location with 2km from Bahria Town Karachi on Karachi Superhighway, close to the planned Karachi Lahore Motorway (M9). Inspired from Dubai Trade Zones and China Commodity City (Yiwu)


*KTCC Salient Features:*

* *Off Dock Terminal* - To ensure success and to ease the import/export, facility for customs, clearing, and forwarding

* *Metro Bus* - Complete Transport System. Through public and private partnership, connecting the project to all major areas of the city

* *World-Class Security* - Complete gated zone, Foolproof Security System, CCTV Cameras, and all Modern Security Systems

* *International Exhibition Centre* - To showcase products to local and international buyers

* *Complete Emergency Services* - Fire Brigades and Ambulances

* *Warehouse and Storage* - Equipped with all modern facilities

* *Complete Insurance* - All Shops will be completely insured

* *Constructed Shops* - With Bahria Town build quality

* *Banks* - With facility of Lockers


*Benefits of Affiliation with Bahria Town Karachi*

This zone will be affiliated with Bahria Town Karachi where complete lifestyle facilities and services are being provided. Pakistan’s first 27 Hole PGA Standard Golf Course, International Standard Theme Park, Night Safari, Food Street, School, University, Hospital, Shopping Mall and Gold Class Cinema.






__________________


----------



## Qalandari

..


----------



## SHAMK9

Qalandari said:


> *Karachi Trade and Commodities Centre in Bahria Town Karachi*
> 
> Bahria Town Karachi introduces ‘Karachi Trade and Commodities Centre‘, spread on 2000 Acres, Pakistan’s first Purpose Built.
> 
> For the first time in Pakistan, opportunity to conduct business in an insured and state-of-the-art modern facility where you will have peace of mind and security, world class infrastructure and uninterrupted supply of electricity because your betterment and prosperity is directly related to the success of growth of Karachi and Pakistan.
> 
> New and Improved Joria Market, Cloth Market, Medicine Market, Timber Market, Electronics Market, Super Market, and other Wholesale Markets. Ideal Location with 2km from Bahria Town Karachi on Karachi Superhighway, close to the planned Karachi Lahore Motorway (M9). Inspired from Dubai Trade Zones and China Commodity City (Yiwu)
> 
> 
> *KTCC Salient Features:*
> 
> * *Off Dock Terminal* - To ensure success and to ease the import/export, facility for customs, clearing, and forwarding
> 
> * *Metro Bus* - Complete Transport System. Through public and private partnership, connecting the project to all major areas of the city
> 
> * *World-Class Security* - Complete gated zone, Foolproof Security System, CCTV Cameras, and all Modern Security Systems
> 
> * *International Exhibition Centre* - To showcase products to local and international buyers
> 
> * *Complete Emergency Services* - Fire Brigades and Ambulances
> 
> * *Warehouse and Storage* - Equipped with all modern facilities
> 
> * *Complete Insurance* - All Shops will be completely insured
> 
> * *Constructed Shops* - With Bahria Town build quality
> 
> * *Banks* - With facility of Lockers
> 
> 
> *Benefits of Affiliation with Bahria Town Karachi*
> 
> This zone will be affiliated with Bahria Town Karachi where complete lifestyle facilities and services are being provided. Pakistan’s first 27 Hole PGA Standard Golf Course, International Standard Theme Park, Night Safari, Food Street, School, University, Hospital, Shopping Mall and Gold Class Cinema.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________


Bahria Town has nothing to do with PPP.


----------



## Qalandari

SHAMK9 said:


> Bahria Town has nothing to do with PPP.



Under public-private partnership, Sindh government and Bahria town have agreed for the following:

1- Universities in Karachi, Hyderabad and Nawabshah

2- 54km metro bus route

3- Facilitation of electricity project agreement between K-electric and Bahria town for Karachi

4- Clifton flyover and two underpasses

5- Millions of rupees of tax money to be paid to Sindh government

6- Partnership and cooperation in future ventures in Karachi


----------



## SHAMK9

Qalandari said:


> Under public-private partnership, Sindh government and Bahria town have agreed for the following:
> 
> 1- Universities in Karachi, Hyderabad and Nawabshah
> 
> 2- 54km metro bus route
> 
> 3- Facilitation of electricity project agreement between K-electric and Bahria town for Karachi
> 
> 4- Clifton flyover and two underpasses
> 
> 5- Millions of rupees of tax money to be paid to Sindh government
> 
> 6- Partnership and cooperation in future ventures in Karachi


Your point being...? Sindh isn't investing anything in Bahria town. All are direct investments from Bahria Town, nothing to do with Peepeepee. BT will build it and operate it, useless Sindh government only gave them permission (aka took bribes) for construction.


----------



## Qalandari

SHAMK9 said:


> Your point being...? Sindh isn't investing anything in Bahria town. All are direct investments from Bahria Town, nothing to do with Peepeepee. BT will build it and operate it, useless Sindh government only gave them permission (aka took bribes) for construction.



Ignorance is sometimes not a bliss. Sindh government has introduced in Pakistan for the first time the concept of public-private partnership. This concept encourages private investors to participate in development of infrastructure which is facilitated by the government. The target areas are chosen by mutual agreement and are based on the proposals made by the government. Sindh government is responsible for providing a conducive environment for the investors and this means a lot in terms of facilitation, taxation methodology and involvement of local industries. This novel idea certainly seems to have flown above your grey matter as indicated by your mumbo jumbo.


----------



## Qalandari

*Sindh Governor Dr. Ishrat ul Ebad Khan opens DUHS’ Liver Transplant Centre*






KARACHI: Sindh Governor and Chancellor, Dow University of Health Sciences (DUHS), Dr. Ishrat- ul- Ebad Khan here on Friday inaugurated a state-of-the-art operation theatre complex, a dedicated and purpose built facility exclusively for Liver transplantation and other relevant surgeries, at Ojha Campus of the University.

He on the occasion also announced to sponsor first 10 patients for liver transplantation registered with the facility known as Postgraduate Medical Sciences Research Centre, focused to cater poor patients.

Dr. Ishrat- ul- Ebad Khan appreciated that with the establishment of this OT Complex, *one of the biggest OT Complex of Asia,* a longstanding demand/ need of masses has been fulfilled.

Establishment of OT Complex is a milestone, he said and prayed that it may benefit the ailing humanity in best possible manner with utmost purpose of sincerity.

Vice Chancellor of DUHS, Prof. Masood Hameed Khan in his detailed presentation said the *facility is first of its kind of international standard Operation Theatre Complex, functional in any public sector university of the country.*

It comprises nine operation theatres, 52 ventilators and 100 bedded intensive care units (ICU) and recovery rooms with an area covering 80,000 sq ft.

*The complex, DUHS Postgraduate Medical Sciences Research Centre, has been equipped with state of art facilities for liver transplant and Hepato-pancreato Biliary Unit and various specialities for postgraduates' training.*

Prof. Masood Hameed Khan said the increasing number of patients with every passing day called for establishment of this OTC so as to perform different surgeries and liver transplantation.

The inaugural ceremony was largely attended by the senior faculty members of the university and the students.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

New 580 bed Surgical complex costing 3 billion rupees (public-private partnership) in Jinnah hospital (construction begins)

6 floors
580 beds
18 operation theatres
20 bed ICU


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Phase IV of RO plants installation in Sindh coming soon


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

SMBB children park in Moro to be completed soon


----------



## nomi007

Qalandari said:


> SMBB children park in Moro to be completed soon


*place where zardari will be buried with whole ppp* here INSHAALLAH


----------



## Qalandari

These establishments may include places of worship, offices of government or non-governmental organisations, foreign project sites, banks, hospitals, financial institutions, recreational facilities and markets, among others. PHOTO: ONLINE

*Hyderabad police to train personnel on new laws*

*HYDERABAD: The policemen in Hyderabad will receive sensitisation training on new laws on the security of sensitive places, collecting information on temporary residents and sound violations.*

The Hyderabad Range police officials have been asked to carry out these trainings after the promulgation of the Sindh Vulnerable Establishment Ordinance, Sindh Information of Temporary Residents Ordinance and Sindh Sound System Ordinance on March 16.

At a meeting on Friday, DIG Sanaullah Abbassi asked the SSPs to ensure proper working of the security advisory committees for the vulnerable establishments.

The seven-member committees, headed by the police sub divisional police officers, will be formed in each of the 52 police subdivisions in nine districts of Hyderabad police range.

These establishments may include places of worship, offices of government or non-governmental organisations, foreign project sites, banks, hospitals, financial institutions, recreational facilities and markets, among others.

According to DIG Abbassi, the committees will be tasked to identify such places, conduct quarterly inspections and advise their management about the security details. On the temporary residents’ ordinance, he said there will be stricter checks at hotels and hostels and regular collection of information from property dealers.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Sindh govt improving access to safe drinking water
The project will benefit Karachi, Thar, Badin and Mirpur Khas districts

Sindh Government will expand drinking Water Hub project to install at least 2500 Reverse Osmosis plants across the province.

The project aims to provide potable drinking water to the people of backward areas in order to protect them from water born diseases and raise their living standard.

Addressing a high level meeting in Karachi Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah has said that provincial government has decided to launch forth phase of R.O Plant installation under drinking water Hub project in the desert areas of Achhro Thar, Badin and Mirpur Khas districts in addition to provide 18 R.O plants at District West and 10 at each remaining districts of Karachi.

He directed the authorities concerned to conduct the survey and prepare PC-I in this regard within one month. He also directed the concerned executing agency to complete the installation of remaining 450 R.O plants at Distt Tharparkar by the end of September this year.

He said that installation 500 R.O plants under 1st phase has been completed while the installation of 750 R.O plants of phase 2nd will be completed by the end of June 2015 in different areas of Sindh. He said that 750 R.O plants are being installed at district Tharparkar in phase three out of which 300 R.O plants have been installed and made functional at present.

Radio Pakistan


----------



## Qalandari

Anti-polio drive from Monday in Karachi
Around 2,41,000 children to be administered polio vaccine drops during the campaign.

A special week-long anti-polio campaign begins in eight most sensitive union councils of Karachi from Monday.

A meeting was held in Karachi to review security and other arrangements for the campaign.

The meeting was attended by Commissioner Karachi Shoaib Ahmed Siddiqui, deputy commissioners, EDO Health, and representatives of World Health Organization, UNICEF and law enforcement agencies. 

During the campaign, around two hundred and forty one thousand children under five years of age will be administered polio vaccine drops.

Radio Pakistan


----------



## Qalandari

Sindh was the first province to start computerisation of land records in 2011. Now upto 95% of the land has been computerised. The use of GIS mapping and geodatabase development has been effective in this regard.









*Data Entry*
The task of data entry and scanning of manual land record of province was assigned to 9 different data entry firms simultaneously. Training of customized developed software was provided to nominated staff of data entry firms .

95% of the land record has been entered into computerized database and provided to district administration in hard format for the verification of correctness and comparison with the original record which is currently under way.

Labs established by the data entry firms are shown in the picture below:




















*Data Center:*
One of the major components of LARMIS is the Establishment of state of the art Data Center. Data Center houses entire record of all districts of Sindh.

*Features of the Data Center:*

High Performance Rack Architecture (Better power, bandwidth, and support for each server)
Redundant, Best-in-class Infrastructure (Redundant power, cooling, and network carriers)
Compliance, Controls, and Security (24x 7 on-site securities. Rigorous controls)
Design specification of the Data Center, Disaster Recovery Center has been approved by a world renowned firm namely M/s. Uptime (1st Uptime certified Data Center in Pakistan)


*Data Center Images:*


----------



## Kurlang

After getting a good bashing at siasat dot pk you came here. Shame on you, lifafa jiyala.


----------



## Qalandari

*



*






An unmatched welfare scheme of the Government of Sindh for low income families : 

*The Sindh government has launched the scheme Shaheed Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto Towns under the instructions of former President of Pakistan Asif Ali Zardari for providing 50,000 plots free of cost to the poorest of the poor families.*The infrastructure development work on 18,000 plots in Shaheed Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto Towns, Karachi have almost been completed and will be ready for construction of houses soon.

*In the first phase of Shaheed Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto Town 27,500 plots has been allotted through balloting in 8th districts of Karachi, Hayderabad, Jamshoro, Thatta, Dadu,Mirpurkhas, Khairpur and Tando Muhammad Khan.*Government of Sindh will bear the expenditure incured on development work as well as on provision of water, electricity and gas connection.

The development work in the SMBBT is being monitored by Chief Minister Sindh Syed Qaim Ali Shah and Local Government Minister Syed Owais Muzaffar. Special efforts were made for early completion of all development works which are being carried out under final stage only because of keen interest of Local Government Minister. 

For more information SMBBT website link:
Shaheed Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto Towns - SMBBT


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

"Healthy Sindh Programme" to be launched: Dahar

"Healthy Sindh Programme" will be launched to bring awareness among masses about the health across the province.

Sindh Minister for Health Jam Mehtab Hussain Dahar during a press conference said the first phase of the programme will be "Sindh Health and Nutrition Festival" due to held at Mithi, district Tharparkar from 8th of next month.

The aim of the festival is to create awareness about the nutrition and vaccination of children, among the residents of Tharparkar.

Radio Pakistan


----------



## M.SAAD

@Qalandri> What were the major achievements of PPP govt. in 5 years of ruling Pakistan?? What significant things have they done for Pakistan which we are seeing it now? Absolutely nothing, the abysmal state of affairs of which Pakistan is in right now is mainly cause of the incompetent govt. of PPP which was in charge of the country for 5 years, they have bankrupt the whole nation.


----------



## Qalandari

*Sindh Health Department’s anti-quackery drive continues in city*

KARACHI: The Sindh Health Department has launched full-fledged crackdown against quack health practitioners across city and issued directives to all doctors to display their certificates properly in their clinics.

Sources at health department Sindh wished not be named said high-ups of department have launched a comprehensive crackdown against quack doctors across the city who are playing with lives of citizens. These sham doctors have become the real source of spreading Hepatitis, AIDS and other fatal diseases amongst people.

In this connection, the health department has issued necessary directives to all doctors and maternity practitioners to display the Pakistan Medical & Dental Council (PMDC) licenses and attested copies of their MBBS certificates in their clinics and maternity homes.

The health department has planned a comprehensive drive against quack healthcare practitioners with the coordination of direct administration. The vigilance teams have been formed for crackdown on quack doctors and these teams will take stern actions fake health practitioners under PMDC Degree Act 1982, who are running the clinics and maternity homes in the city, illegally. According to Pakistan Medical Association over 0.6million quacks are operating across the country, a one-third of them in Sindh province.

It is pertinent to mention here that Pakistan Medical & Dental Council (PMDC) has authorized Executive District Officers and Town Health Officers to registered FIRs against quack doctors, while, EDOs and THOs have not been authorized to seal or fine the illegal clinics.

Director Health Karachi Zafar Ejaz, a comprehensive anti-quackery drive has been launched across the city under the supervision of Town Health Officers (THOs) and district administration. He said teams will take strict action against quack doctor who are running the clinics and maternity homes without any certificate and license.He said the teams will regularly visit different areas of city to check the illegal clinics and maternity homes. He said the drive will continue till its complete success. He said earlier anti-quackery campaigns were launched on several occasions but later stopped abruptly.

Sindh Health Department’s anti-quackery drive continues in city


----------



## Qalandari

*Doctors prohibited from taking MNC-sponsored foreign tours*

KARACHI: Sindh government has directed all its medical officers/ consultants not to avail offers from the multinational pharmaceutical firms for foreign tours, often under the garb of international medical conferences.

Sindh Secretary for Health, Iftikhar Ali Shalwani here on Saturday citing the trend to be within the conflict of interest said this also called for disciplinary proceedings against the public servants soliciting such favours.

Referring to a notification, he said this issues for strict compliance and that all reporting officers have also been directed not to forward such applications to Health Department.

The Health Secretary said the Provincial Health Minister as well as the Chief Minister have also taken strong exception to the trend among doctors to attend international medical conferences and go on foreign tours after soliciting sponsorship from various multinational pharmaceutical firms.

Doctors prohibited from taking MNC-sponsored foreign tours


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Maternity home inaugurated in Village Lal Baksh Mangi


----------



## Qalandari

Inauguration of Veterinary centre at Lal Baksh Mangi


----------



## M.SAAD

@Qalandri What were the major achievements of PPP govt. in 5 years of ruling Pakistan?? What significant things have they done for Pakistan which we are seeing it now? Absolutely nothing, the abysmal state of affairs of which Pakistan is in right now is mainly cause of the incompetent govt. of PPP which was in charge of the country for 5 years, they have bankrupt the whole nation.


----------



## Qalandari

*Bill Gates Calls Zardari to discuss anti-polio drive*

KARACHI: Bill Gates, Founder of Microsoft and Chief of Bill & Mellinda Gates Foundation, telephoned former President of Pakistan and Co-Chairman Pakistan Peoples Party Asif Ali Zardari today evening to discuss the efforts against the eradication of polio in Pakistan and the world over.

The world’s richest man, who is waging a mission against polio, shared with Asif Ali Zardari his vision about making the whole world free from the disease.

Asif Ali Zardari informed Bill Gates about the anti-polio programme vigorously pursued by the PPP government for five years all over Pakistan since 2008 to 2013. He said anti-polio campaign is being continued across Sindh and the provincial government of PPP is taking every step to provide protection to the polio workers in every nook and corner of the province. He said every effort is being taken to ensure the success of anti-polio drive so that our future generations are completely free from polio. ( Web Desk )

Bill Gates Calls Zardari | Daily Capital


----------



## M.SAAD

Qalandari said:


> View attachment 209403
> 
> 
> *Bill Gates Calls Zardari to discuss anti-polio drive*
> 
> KARACHI: Bill Gates, Founder of Microsoft and Chief of Bill & Mellinda Gates Foundation, telephoned former President of Pakistan and Co-Chairman Pakistan Peoples Party Asif Ali Zardari today evening to discuss the efforts against the eradication of polio in Pakistan and the world over.
> 
> The world’s richest man, who is waging a mission against polio, shared with Asif Ali Zardari his vision about making the whole world free from the disease.
> 
> Asif Ali Zardari informed Bill Gates about the anti-polio programme vigorously pursued by the PPP government for five years all over Pakistan since 2008 to 2013. He said anti-polio campaign is being continued across Sindh and the provincial government of PPP is taking every step to provide protection to the polio workers in every nook and corner of the province. He said every effort is being taken to ensure the success of anti-polio drive so that our future generations are completely free from polio. ( Web Desk )
> 
> Bill Gates Calls Zardari | Daily Capital








@Qalandri> What were the major achievements of PPP govt. in 5 years of ruling Pakistan?? What significant things have they done for Pakistan which we are seeing it now? Absolutely nothing, the abysmal state of affairs of which Pakistan is in right now is mainly cause of the incompetent govt. of PPP which was in charge of the country for 5 years, they have bankrupt the whole nation.


----------



## Qalandari

Govt Boys High School at Setharja under construction


----------



## Qalandari

Malir Halt flyover construction ongoing


----------



## Qalandari

*Awareness campaign: Thar to host health, nutrition festival for residents*

*KARACHI: The Sindh government’s solution to the malnutrition in Thar is to hold a ‘health and nutrition’ festival.*

To create awareness about vaccinations, family planning and malnutrition, the government has decided to hold a three-day festival from April 8 to April 10, announced health minister Jam Mehtab Dahar at a press conference at his office on Monday.

The minister, who was flanked by his department secretary Iftikhar Ahmed Shallwani, said that Sindh Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah will inaugurate the festival in Mithi, the district headquarter of Tharparkar.

Various camps will be set up by government and non- governmental organisations. “Different NGOs and donors will also establish their health-related stalls to mobilise the people about health issues,” he said.

This event will be followed by a ‘polio-free Sindh’ campaign to speed up the routine immunisation drive against the virus. “The lack of awareness among the masses about diseases creates problems,” he said. “Therefore, we have decided to educate the people about the outbreak of different diseases and how to deal with them.”

Dahar explained that they will prioritise those areas that have been neglected by successive governments in the past. “We have done our homework, and each and every union council in the province will be covered,” he said.

Meanwhile, the health secretary refuted media reports on the frequent deaths of children due to starvation in Tharparkar. Such festivals will reduce issues, such as malnutrition and low mortality ratio of mothers and children, he hoped.

“We have invited renowned physicians, child specialists, gynaecologists and eye specialists to the event,” he said. “People will be able to get medical examinations done,” he added. The department will also start a series of lectures on health issues to create awareness among the residents.


----------



## Qalandari

IG says SHOs, DSPs who fail to do so will be dismissed. PHOTO: REUTERS

*City police given a week to eliminate gambling dens*

*KARACHI: 
A warning has been issued to gamblers, those running gambling dens and anyone assisting them — the police will rid the city of gambling dens in a week.*

The Sindh police chief has set a final deadline for the police to eliminate gambling dens in the city and arrest proprietors and operators. During a meeting at his office on Monday, Sindh IG Ghulam Hyder Jamali warned that if the DSP or SHO of an area fails to do so, he will be dismissed.

The IG was presiding over a meeting to review the law and order situation in the city where it was decided that the law enforcers will focus on destroying gambling and drug dens. “If we learn of any gambling or drug dens operating in the city or similar complaints, the DSP and SHO of the area will be dismissed from service,” he said. “Another meeting will be held next week to review what has been done.”






Sources in the Sindh police’s special branch told _THe Express Tribune_that a list of these dens had been prepared. “Around 82 gambling and narcotic dens have been eliminated in the last eight months,” said a source. “There are around 97 such dens still operating in three zones of the city. Most of them are in the East zone (48), Central and West rank second with 34. South comes in third with 15 dens.”

*On the hunt*

The crackdown against these dens started back in September 2013. At the time, the Karachi police had claimed to have eradicated all gambling and narcotics dens in the city. Soon after, however, the proprietors of these dens started work again. Policemen who had been suspended during the crackdown and raids were also reinstated.

“The one good thing that happened during the previous raids was that the main gambling den, Ghas Mandi, was permanently shut down,” said another source. “The closure of Ghas Mandi led to the opening of two small gambling dens. Those are still operating.” He added that while they had shared a list of the operational dens with zonal DIGs, they couldn’t share it with low-ranking officers as they might be involved with the gamblers and dealers.

Discussing how this crackdown will be different, the source claimed that the proprietors and drug dealers will not be able to restart their business as the military had also involved itself in this campaign.

The source added that the police had been ordered to arrest proprietors, operators, supporters and facilitators as well as to register cases against those arrested.

*On the agenda*

At the meeting, the IG also reviewed reforms for the Crime Branch, Counter-Terrorism Department and how to equip them. Targeted police attacks and their follow-up investigations were also discussed.

Another police official who attended the meeting told _THe Express Tribune_ that the Government of Sindh had approved three ordinances, which were sent by the police department for approval. The ordinances approved are the Sindh Sound System Regulation Ordinance 2015, the Sindh Security of Vulnerable Establishment Ordinance 2015 and the Sindh Information of Temporary Residence Ordinance 2015.

The official said that the police had been asked to implement these three ordinances. “Prayer leaders will be limited to using loud speakers only for call to prayer and khutba in Arabic,” he said.


----------



## Kurlang

*ppp corruption Enjoy....





*


----------



## Qalandari

Kurlang said:


> *ppp corruption Enjoy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Typical propaganda by PPP haters by twisting facts. You should go to courts if this news is correct but no you won't because you know this news is made up by rumour factories.


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

50,000 people to get jobs in Sindh this year


----------



## Kurlang

Qalandari said:


> Typical propaganda by PPP haters by twisting facts. You should go to courts if this news is correct but no you won't because you know this news is made up by rumour factories.



What is your rate. Seriously, kintny mein iman becha. Such a loser you & your bilorani


----------



## Qalandari

Kurlang said:


> What is your rate. Seriously, kintny mein iman becha. Such a loser you & your bilorani



While I was expecting you to take the matter to the court. Alas.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Establishment of Government Girls College, Karachi


----------



## Qalandari

National Cultural Exchange event held in Khairpur


----------



## Qalandari

AIG Thebo claims these congregations are a security threat to the city. PHOTO: NNI/FILE

*A public gathering: Police suggest places for political rallies, meetings*

*KARACHI: Cellphone services suspended, roads blocked, never-ending traffic jams. This is what it is like to have a rally in a city like Karachi.*

To avoid this and maintain the city’s law and order, the Karachi police have decided to assign specific places to political and religious parties to hold their rallies, meetings and congregations. It was a timely decision made by the police after the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf announced in March that they will hold a large public gathering in Muttahida Qaumi Movement’s stronghold of Azizabad.

The police spokesperson claimed that AIG Ghulam Qadir Thebo had made recommendations to the IG of Sindh regarding party gatherings and congregations at specific locations according to the district. “This is to avoid any untoward situation due to the current law and order situation in Karachi,” said the spokesperson. “This proposal, if approved, will make it easier for law enforcers to provide fool-proof security.”

According to the AIG’s recommendations, Jinnah Ground is where parties should hold their rallies in district East, Star Ground in Sherpao Colony for district Malir and Korangi, Anu Bhai Park in Nazimabad for district West and Central, Jahangir Park in Saddar for district South and KMC Ground for district Old City.

A statement to this effect was issued from AIG Thebo’s office to the government of Sindh on Tuesday, suggesting venues in the city’s districts for political and religious parties to hold rallies. The AIG claimed that rallies and public meetings organised by different parties and groups were a security threat to the city. He said that law enforcement agencies were often not informed about these gatherings and this increased the security risk. He added that given the city’s situation, the police and law enforcers were making an active effort to ensure everyone was safe and secure. additional information from


----------



## Qalandari

*Raising awareness: For better law enforcement, UN introduces e-learning*

*KARACHI: The e-learning programme introduced by the United Nations Office on Drugs and Crime (UNODC) has been most effective in Pakistan as compared to other countries, said UNODC representative César Guedes.*

While speaking at a seminar organised by the UNODC on Tuesday, he added that he felt this was true as the number of law enforcement agencies, number of participants being trained and the number of training hours was at an all time high.

The seminar, ‘UNODC e-Learning Programme: Enhancing the Law Enforcement Knowledge and Skills’, was organised in collaboration with the directorate general of training and research at the old Customs House.

This programme is a part of the UNODC’s capacity building initiatives and is available in English, Urdu and Pashtu. It is a computer-based training platform that delivers standard information to as many as 20 of Pakistan’s law enforcement agencies, including the police, who deal with criminal activity and organised crime on a daily basis.

“We have been working here [Pakistan] and have developed 94 different modules since 2010,” said Guedes. “Experts from around the world have helped design the modules.” He added that these modules included delaying tactics, search techniques, risk management, basic intelligence, analysis and gathering digital evidence.

While discussing how they monitor a trainee’s progress and impact of what is being taught, Guedes said that they were providing law enforcers with elements to do their job better. “We are empowering them,” he said. “We don’t keep a track on what they are doing on ground. We know they feel much more prepared.” He added that the Anti-Narcotics Force, for example, found the trainings useful and had intercepted more quantities of drugs since.

According to Guedes, the UNODC had been working with Pakistan Customs to increase cooperation at other ports in Pakistan and abroad. “Port Control Units have been set up at nine locations in the country,” he said. They are located on main road and rail arteries running from the sea to Pakistan’s main cities and industrial areas.”

Sindh Education Minister Nisar Khuhro was present at the seminar as chief guest. He claimed that the e-learning programme was beneficial for the law enforcers.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Sindh's first DNA testing laboratory has been set up in Jamshoro


----------



## Qalandari

Computerised enrolment cards for candidates appearing for annual board exams introduced


----------



## syedali73

It appears that nobody is interested in this PPP spamming thread!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*Sindh govt lauded for improving polio situation

ISLAMABAD: During the last 18 months, for the first time all three samples collected in February, one each from Khamiso Goth, Machar Colony and Sohrab Goth showed non-presence of wild polio virus.*

This formed the basis for the federal government to appreciate theperformance of Sindh Polio team in reaching out every child for polio vaccination.

In an official correspondence sent by Senator Ayesha Raza Farooq to the Chief Secretary Sindh, she expressed that the recent negative environmental samples from Gadap town Karachi indicate a good initial sign towards potential positive epidemiological development in Karachi.

Gadap Town and other high risks UCs of Karachi posed a serious threat towards stopping the transmission of poliovirus. Last year in 2014 Karachi alone reported 23 polio cases from high risk areas including Baldia, Bin Qasim, Gadap Town, Korangi Town, Orangi Town, Landhi, Liaqatabad, North Karachi and Site Area.

This year no polio case has been reported from Karachi while four cases have been reported from interior districts of Sindh including Dadu, Kambar and Sukkar.

This year the government of Sindh has made all necessary arrangements to successfully reach the unreached children in Karachi especially in high risk union councils with special strategy involving local level female community volunteers, law enforcement agencies for provision of security cover to polio workers during campaign days as well as establishment of health camps in high risk union councils.

Senator Ayesha Raza Farooq expressed the gravity of the situation by stating that it would be critical to carry on and enhance the efforts in the super high risk UCs of Karachi.

At the same time, it would be of utmost importance to achieve high quality in the SIAs conducted in entire Sindh.

Currently environmental samples are collected from 36 of 15 high risk major cities of the country.

The environmental samples are being regularly collected from identified sites in three towns of Karachi (Gadap, Baldia and GulshanIqbal), Hyderabad, Sukkur and Jacobabad.

Sindh govt lauded for improving polio situation | AAJ News


----------



## Qalandari

Agreement signed between Sindh solid waste management department and Transparency International


----------



## Qalandari

*Two Natural History Museums to be constructed in Karachi*

KARACHI: Two planned Natural History Museums will cost around Rs 20 million including construction and development in the coming months each at Karachi Zoo and Safari Park respectively.

Commissioner Karachi Shoaib Ahmed, Director Local Government Rubina Asif, senior Director Culture Sports and Recreation Karachi Metropolitan Corporation Raza Abbas, represntatives of World Wildlife Fund, Zoology Department of Karachi University, Karachi Chamber of Commerce and Industry (KCCI), Sindh Wildlife Department and directors of Zoo and Safari Park attended the meeting in this regard.

Meeting was informed the museums would be made of the kind, which existed in zoos, globally. A 3,000 square yard land would be allocated in Safari Park for this purpose, while museum would be built in a building adjacent to Karachi Zoo, encircled with galleries on its four sides.

WWF already allocated Rs 1 million for development of museums in this regard.

Zoo and Safari Park would provide aesthetic atmosphere in collaboration with Indus Valley School of Art and Architecture.

The meeting reviewed arrangement being made for care of animals, their food and the condition requirements of cages for the animals.

The meeting decided to approach corporate sector to raise funds to ease off financial constraints of KMC mainly from Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry, KCCI and various industrial and trade bodies.


----------



## Qalandari

*Healthcare: DUHS sets up labs in Hyderabad, Mirpurkhas*

*KARACHI: The Dow University of Health Sciences (DUHS) inaugurated the Dow Diagnostic Research and Reference Laboratory in Hyderabad and Mirpurkhas on Tuesday.*

Besides the main laboratory, there are three collection centres at different locations. The centres have been established to provide reliable, high quality diagnostic services for all possible tests at extremely economical rates.

The ceremony was inaugurated by DUHS vice-chancellor Prof Masood Hameed Khan.

He said that the university’s objective is to provide high-quality healthcare that is convenient and easily accessible to larger populations that reside in areas away from the main campus.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Latest pics of Clifton flyover and 2 underpasses' construction work (a public-private venture)


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*Up-gradation of Sindh Government Children Hospital completed*

*KARACHI: The up-gradation work of Sindh Government Children Hospital, North Karachi has been completed and inauguration ceremony of the new building will be held soon, sources at Children Hospital said on Wednesday.*

They said up-gradation of the Children Hospital in collaboration with Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) has already been completed and the hospital administration has sent a summery for formal inauguration of the new building to the Sindh Health Department.

They said with the up-gradation of the hospital, the number of beds for patients has been increased to 250 enabling the hospital to accommodate 250 patients at a time.

The improved facilities include operation theatres, medical and surgical ICUs, nursery incubators, ventilator unit, surgery facilities, orthopedic unit, MRI, CT scan, diagnosis unit, as well as treatment of other child diseases.

The hospital has become second largest children healthcare institution in city after National Institute of Child Hospital (NICH).

The project has been completed at a cost of over Rs1 billion.

Up-gradation of Govt Children Hospital completed - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Qalandari

*Swiss team to visit Pakistan for exploring options for investment: envoy*

Consul General of Switzerland in Karachi HE Mr Emil Wyss has said that soon this year a trade delegation from Switzerland will visit to hold B2B meeting with potential local business partners.

He said this in a working session with SBI here. The consul general highlighted that Swiss companies, the small and medium size enterprises SMEs in particular consider Pakistan an important market.

The aim of this session is to highlight the existing potential of the province and to attract foreign direct investment and to meet the identical sector specialist in Swiss to discuss and promote quantum of trade between the two and mutually benefited the output.

Sindh Board of Investment chairman Dr Asif A Brohi said the Sindh government was looking forward for mutual cooperation with Swiss counterparts in different socioeconomics uplifting. He further elaborated that serious efforts could also be made for containment of energy crisis in Pakistan through multiple measures other than promoting investments in Thar coal and Sindh wind corridor.

SBI Vice Chairperson Ms Naheed Memon said that Sindh province was looking forward for mutual cooperation with Swiss counterparts in different sectors. Moreover, they were trying to highlight the existing potential of the province and to attract FDI, he added.

During the discussion, Muhammad Riazuddin, Director General SBI, presented overview of the various opportunities in the province for foreign investment. On the occasion, Abrar Shaikh, Director Admin, SBI CEO Sindh Enterprise Development Fund, Mehboob Ul Haq, and Faisal Farooqi, Deputy Director SBI were also present.

Swiss team to visit Pakistan for exploring options for investment: envoy | Pakistan Today


----------



## Qalandari

KMC-DMCS raze illegal marriage lawns in parks/playgrounds 

Karachi: Following the directive of Minister for Local Government & Information Sharjeel Inam Memon, Karachi Metropolitan Corporation along with DMC Central Karachi, jointly carried on its operation against illegally built marriage lawns in city parks, playgrounds and green belts on Saturday during which 9 marriage lawns were demolished and sealed.

Administrator Karachi Saqib Ahmed Soomro said it was clear policy of government that the marriage lawns built on amenity plots will be completely removed so that citizens could avail recreational facilities. According to details on the directive of Minister for Local Government & Information Sindh, KMC and DMCs carried out joint operation against illegally established marriage lawns in city parks and play grounds during which 7 marriage lawns in New Karachi zone and one lawn each in Liaquatabad and Gulberg Zone were demolished and sealed.

These marriage lawns were built in parks, playgrounds and green belts. Administrator Karachi Saqib Ahmed Soomro said the Supreme Court had also banned the commercial activities in parks, green belts and playgrounds and the government also has clear policy in this connection therefore any such lawns which had been built on amenity plots will be razed. He said necessary law making was already made after giving approval of the resolution in this regard.

He also appealed to the citizens of Karachi to cooperate with the government in this connection. As the government was taking this step in the larger interest of the city and its citizens.


----------



## Qalandari

*WB to provide $ 188 million for Sindh projects*

Two separate agreements were signed for US$ 188.00 million on Wednesday to support implementation of governance reforms and improving the irrigation systems of governments of Sindh.

Muhammad Saleem Sethi, Secretary Economic Affairs Division, signed the financing agreements on behalf of government of Pakistan while the special finance secretary and secretary irrigation department, government of Sindh, signed the project agreements on behalf of government of Sindh. Rachid Benmessaoud, Country Director, World Bank, signed the agreements on behalf of World Bank. Under the agreements, the World Bank will provide$ 50 million for Sindh public sector management reform project and $ 138 million additional financing for Sindh water sector improvement phase-1 project.

The development objective of the Sindh public sector management reform project is to strengthen public sector performance in the province of Sindh through improved revenue generation and expenditure management. The project will result into provincial reforms plans for financial management and procurement and revenue mobilization. These plans will provide a vision and road map for the govt of Sindh as its pursues its governance reforms over the next five years.

The additional financing for Sindh water sector improvement phase-1 project is aimed at improving the efficiency and effectiveness of irrigation water distribution in Gothki AWB (Area Water Board), Nara AWB and left bank AWB, particularly with respect to reliability, equity and user satisfaction.

The project will include community development and capacity-building, rehabilitation and improvement of irrigation drainage systems, management plan for major irrigation and drainage infrastructure, monitoring and evolution of project impact, environment management framework and social impact management framework and project coordination, monitoring, technical assistance and training.

WB to provide $ 188 million for Sindh projects | Pakistan Today


----------



## Qalandari

CCTV security cams to be set up at worship places of minorities


----------



## Qalandari

Renovation of Naz high schoool, Khairpur has begun


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

​


----------



## Qalandari

*Anti-encroachment drive: North Nazimabad loses two eateries*

*KARACHI: 
The families having lunch at Pizza Hut in North Nazimabad Block A did not pay attention to the sirens blaring outside on Thursday afternoon. But when the LG minister, Sharjeel Memon, walked inside the restaurant and told them the facility will be sealed shut in 10 minutes, most of them lost their appetite.*

“You have some time to finish your meals in peace,” said Memon at around 2:30pm. “I want to announce that the restaurant is going to be seized.”






Less than 15 minutes later, the restaurants of franchises Pizza Hut, Burger King and the local eatery Dilpasand Sweets were sealed shut with an official stamp of the local bodies’ minister.

A large crowd that had gathered outside the venue broke into applause as the demolition began. Most residents were happy they may be able to get back the park that once existed on this land. “It is a very good step,” said a resident, Faisal Sheikh. “These restaurants became a permanent problem for the residents and commuters in the area.”

Sheikh pointed out that the main road across the eateries is quite wide but was still affected by the worst traffic jams every day. “These restaurants had openly encroached on the triangular land that belonged to the traffic police [according to the original master plan].”

The 38-year-old remembered the time when there was just a traffic check post. “It was such a beautiful area with children playing but then the traffic mess ruined everything.”

The restaurants came to this land through a lease issued by the then town nazim, claimed Memon, adding that the contract ended in the year 2013 but the owners went to court to get a stay order against the demolition, he added.

Memon pointed out that it was unfortunate that neither the Karachi Building Control Authority nor the city master plan offices took any action. Even though the eateries have only been sealed, the minister was of the opinion that they must not reopen.

“The political backing for these restaurants helped them violate the city rules,” claimed another resident, Farid Memon.

According to a press statement released by the local government department, Memon suspended district Central administrator Kamal Mustafa and the district’s section officer Shamoon Sadaf for letting these restaurants run on encroached land. The cases of the then administrator, Latif Lodhi, will be sent to the anti-corruption department for further investigation, the statement said.

*Background*

In 2008, the North Nazimabad town municipal administration allowed Pizza Hut to set-up an outlet on the land earmarked for a traffic island under the city’s master plan. However, over the years, illegal car parking around the Pizza Hut outlet and Dilpasand Sweets and around the intermediate board office became a source of trouble for motorists.

The then deputy commissioner for district Central, Saifur Rehman, had told _The Express Tribune_ that the crossing was very crucial as on its right side was Abbasi Shaheed Hospital, while on the other end was AO Clinic. The first step is to clear the long hours of blockades by redesigning the traffic intersection, and the next step would be to deal with these outlets, Rehman had said. “After all we are here for to serve the people,” he added.

KBCA North Nazimabad director Adil Umer had claimed they were unaware if the triangular traffic island was allocated for a traffic police check post or not, while an official of the KMC’s master plan office, Hafiz Muhammad Javaid, had given the same reply.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## RAMPAGE

Stop wasting bandwidth dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

First female spokesperson of Sindh police


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Sindh health and nutrition festival in Thar from 8th-10th April 2015


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Health related activities in Tharparkar


----------



## Qalandari

Health related activities in Tharparkar


----------



## Qalandari

Health related activities in Tharparkar
























https://www.facebook.com/pphitharpa...828.1569390149944295/1582736675276309/?type=1


----------



## Qalandari

Health related activities in Tharparkar


----------



## Qalandari

Health related activities in Tharparkar


----------



## Qalandari

Health related activities in Tharparkar


----------



## Qalandari

Various functioning BHUs throughout Tharparkar district

BHU Malthorvena









BHU Mubarak Rind







BHU Mithrio Bhatti


----------



## Qalandari

Various functioning BHUs throughout Tharparkar district

BHU Kantio









BHU Chelhar


----------



## Qalandari

Various functioning BHUs throughout Tharparkar district

BHU Kario Ghulam Shah


----------



## Qalandari

Various functioning BHUs throughout Tharparkar district

BHU Kankio


----------



## Qalandari

BHU Malanhore Veena


----------



## Qalandari

BHU Amrio







BHU Pabohar


----------



## Qalandari

BHU Kaloi


----------



## Qalandari

Hill park (Karachi) after upgradation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

Veterinary hospital at Tando Jam fully functioning


----------



## Qalandari

Newly renovated Karachi railway station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

He was of the view that wall chalking should be discouraged. PHOTO: AFP/FILE

*#Reclaiming Our Walls: Graffiti to be removed from walls in city*
*
KARACHI: The commissioner of Karachi is aware of everything that goes on in the city. He is aware that a lot of people use the city’s walls to advertise things such as curing impotency and Baba Bangash’s magical love potions. This time, he says he has had enough and wants them removed.*

During a meeting at his office on Saturday, he included removing wall chalking as a part of the ‘clean and green campaign’ being carried out by the city’s administration.

“It is the worst example of the manifestation of our social behaviour,” said Dr Fateh Muhammad Burfat, a professor at the sociology department of Karachi University. He added that when you travel by train from Karachi to Lahore, you can find this kind of absurd, phallocentric wall chalking at every stop.

He was of the view that wall chalking should be discouraged and the government must take strict action against the inappropriate graffiti. “In every civilised society, it is prohibited to commercialise the walls with [such] cheap advertisements,” he said.

According to Burfat, wall chalkings have been used as a form of protest against the established political and social system. “People express their anxiety, opinions and fears through this discourse of aggression and expression,” he said. “Since wall chalkings — advertisements, political slogans and other messages — make the urban landscape look ‘ugly’, the authorities have launched a drive against it.”

The commissioner, Shoaib Ahmed Siddiqui, said that the city administration has asked all political and religious parties to step up and remove graffiti from the city’s walls to help keep Karachi beautiful, clean and green. He added that the campaign against wall chalking will continue in different areas of the city till everything was removed. Whitewash will be used to erase all types writings on the walls along with the advertisements.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## NaMaloom

How Karachi’s waste is poisoning Pakistan | Toronto Star 

_In Pakistan, 350 million gallons of raw sewage flows into Karahi’s harbour each day. It's poisoning what used to be fertile fishing grounds._

ABDUL REHMAN GOTH, PAKISTAN—The Arabian Sea was unusually choppy on a recent day, but fishermen here on the outskirts of Karachi needed money. So they packed into wobbly six-metre boats stacked with nets, bait and enough food to last up to two weeks at sea.

If they are lucky, they will return with enough lobster, tuna and mackerel to earn each of them $30. These days, however, luck seems to be running out for the fishermen and other residents of this 100-year-old village who are struggling to withstand the sickening pollution of Pakistan’s largest city.

“There are no fish at the shore, and all the fish are at the deep sea,” said Ali Muhammad, who, like many villagers, said he does not know his exact age; he guessed about 40. “Earlier we got fish even in this area, but now we have to travel five, six, seven hours continuously, and maybe there will be lobster or bigger fish.”

Located just 25 kilometres from downtown Karachi, Abdul Rehman Goth is a hardscrabble community of 6,000 that feels a world apart from the urban chaos nearby. But as Karachi’s population continues to swell, that sense of distance is fading, and villagers find it increasingly hard to escape reminders of the encroaching city squalor.

When Muhammad’s ancestors settled here, the shoreline was dotted with remote fishing colonies and shaded by dense mangrove forests.

But those features eroded as Karachi’s population exploded from about 2 million in 1960 to an estimated 22 million today. Much of the waste generated by all of those people — as well as by thousands of textile, plastics, leather and chemical factories — flows directly into the Arabian Sea. The mangroves that used to serve as a filter, protecting fish and crustaceans, are disappearing because of sprawl and illegal cutting.

Karachi has just two functional wastewater treatment plants, and it is largely up to individual business owners to determine whether industrial waste is stored or dumped into canals, officials say. As a result, each day, 350 million gallons of raw sewage or untreated industrial waste — enough to fill 530 Olympic-size swimming pools — from the city flows into the harbour, according to Fayyaz Rasool, manager of the Marine Pollution Control Department at Karachi Port Trust.

In addition, about 8,000 tonnes of solid waste is dumped or washes into the harbour each day. Even more pollution enters the Arabian Sea from the Indus River, which travels the length of Pakistan’s sugar cane and industrial belt before emptying near the Pakistan-India border.

“The Karachi port really is a worst-case scenario for pollution,” said Mohammad Moazzam Khan, a leading Pakistani marine biologist and the former head of the country’s Marine Fisheries Department. “This is the worst pollution I have seen anywhere in the world, and I have seen many places.”

*Suffering Fishermen*

In a country where clean water and trash collection are unavailable to most, the polluted sea hasn’t dramatically changed daily life for most Karachi residents. During the sweltering summer, tens of thousands of people still flock to beaches to picnic or dip their feet in the water. The wealthy still build beachfront villas, and restaurants that advertise locally caught seafood thrive.

But the pollution threatens a way of life that the fishermen have passed down through generations. Not only are there fewer fish, but villagers also suffer from ailments that they attribute to pollution, including stomach pain, hearing loss, and respiratory and skin infections. Some even say pollution is causing their hair to go grey sooner.

“All that I know, three years ago my hair started to change from black to white,” said Waqar Baloch, 16, who wears a “Hang Loose Hawaii” hat to cover up his salt-and-pepper hair.

Located on an inlet known as Hawk’s Bay, Abdul Rehman Goth is a few kilometres from a small nuclear reactor that Canada built for Pakistan in the 1970s. Some residents blame the plant for their health problems, but officials say repeated testing has shown normal radiation levels.

Instead, health experts say, it appears the fishermen are being exposed to the same harmful chemicals poisoning the marine life they are trying to catch. Several recent studies have shown that fish near Karachi contain elevated levels of chromium, cadmium, lead and iron.

“We are seeing a lot of skin problems in communities that live in the harbour area and are directly exposed to the water,” Rasool said. “The good thing is, twice a day, the tide comes in and flushes all the pollution out.”

Rasool said that Karachi officials hope to build several new wastewater treatment plants but that they will cost a total of $170 million and take years to complete. In Abdul Rehman Goth, villagers wonder how much time they have.

“My eye burns, I lost some of my hair and I have digestive problems,” said Shakeel Ahmed, who estimated his age as 21 and was nursing a bloodshot right eye. “And this is the season of the shrimp, but for the last seven, eight years, day-to-day, there are fewer shrimp.”

===============================================================================

Sadly, the PPP administration & its MQM partners are asleep on issues of pollution and land grab by commercial mafias, cutting down of Karachi's magnificent Mangroves. What a disaster. Being from Karachi, I still remember the black water of Lyari River and Malir River dumping God knows what into the Arabian Sea destroying Karachi's marine life and bio-diversity. Such a shame!


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## NaMaloom

DHA and Malik Riaz grabbing land like crazy in and around Karachi. PPP sleeping.. 

Multi-billion rupee mangrove forest land grab: the sequel - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## Qalandari

NaMaloom said:


> How Karachi’s waste is poisoning Pakistan | Toronto Star



Next time post the original article instead of some 3rd class junk paper. Here is the original one.

On the shores of the Arabian Sea, pollution erodes a way of life - The Washington Post


----------



## NaMaloom

Qalandari said:


> Next time post the original article instead of some 3rd class junk paper. Here is the original one.
> 
> On the shores of the Arabian Sea, pollution erodes a way of life - The Washington Post




Oh! You like Amreeeki newspaper now? Wow! Pretty sure Toronto Star is better than the Nawai Waqt, Express or other Urdu newspapers you keep posting little clippings from kiddo.

The Toronto Star employs a 'public editor' - something your Urdu press probably doesn't even know about.

Such Urdu newspapers can only DREAM of becoming a newspaper like Toronto Star. Now crawl back under your Larkana rock.

Either way, it doesn't change the subject matter. Zardari chillin like a villain, Karachi sinking in pollution. Its citizens dying from deadly diseases from the river pollution. Mangroves being destroyed. PPP sleeping.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

NaMaloom said:


> DHA and Malik Riaz grabbing land like crazy in and around Karachi. PPP sleeping..
> 
> Multi-billion rupee mangrove forest land grab: the sequel - Pakistan - DAWN.COM



The matter is in court. I do not want to comment on it before the decision.

Anyways Sindh government's initiative regarding mangrove forests

http://cmsdata.iucn.org/downloads/pk_sccdp_mf_final_report_mangrove_valuations.pdf

Sindh Coastal Community Development Project - Mangroves Raised by Coastal Forest Division Sindh Forest Department, Government of Sindh At Shah Bundar & Keti Bundar: Final Environmental Monitoring Report (June 2013) | Asian Development Bank



NaMaloom said:


> Oh! You like Amreeeki newspaper now? Wow! Pretty sure Toronto Star is better than the Nawai Waqt, Express or other Urdu newspapers you keep posting little clippings from kiddo.
> 
> The Toronto Star employs a 'public editor' - something your Urdu press probably doesn't even know about.
> 
> Such Urdu newspapers can only DREAM of becoming a newspaper like Toronto Star. Now crawl back under your Larkana rock.
> 
> Either way, it doesn't change the subject matter. Zardari chillin like a villain, Karachi sinking in pollution. Its citizens dying from deadly diseases from the river pollution. Mangroves being destroyed. PPP sleeping.



LOL the way your Toronto star has edited the original article is a blatant form of yellow journalism. You don't have to get hyper after being caught red handed. The article in Washington post has taken a somewhat neutral stance but the under tone message is that the writer is against nuclear power plants and therefore this piece was written. Remember he is an American and the nuclear power projects in future to be initiated will be Chinese backed.

But most importantly this article was written in March and the field work was done in winters when the fish generally stay away from the coastal area. So much for your knowledge about Karachi sea/fishing. Wait when summers arrive and the situation will be back to normal.


----------



## Qalandari

*Govt jobs for minority youths pledged*

HYDERABAD: Sindh Minister for Religious Affairs Gianchand Essrani has said that the government is committed to provide employment to the jobless youths belonging to the religious minorities in Sindh as well as all basic facilities to these communities.

Speaking as chief guest at a programme organised by the Hindu community at the local Circuit House on Sunday, he said that the youths would soon get government jobs on a merit basis.

He recalled that during Benazir Bhutto’s tenure, development works had been carried out for the welfare of religious minorities and now the incumbent government was planning more such works in the areas dominated by religious minorities. Once the planning was completed, the schemes would be executed, he added.

The minister assured leaders of the Hindu community that their demand of Rs10 million for a burial ground near the Tando Yousuf graveyard in Hyderabad would be met.

He said that 50 per cent of the amount would be allocated in the current year’s budget. and the remaining 50 per cent in the next year’s budget.

He also held out the assurance that the issue of marriage registration and related problems would be addressed soon.


----------



## NaMaloom

Qalandari said:


> LOL the way your Toronto star has edited the original article is a blatant form of yellow journalism. You don't have to get hyper after being caught red handed. The article in Washington post has taken a somewhat neutral stance but the under tone message is that the writer is against nuclear power plants and therefore this piece was written. Remember he is an American and the nuclear power projects in future to be initiated will be Chinese backed.
> 
> But most importantly this article was written in March and the field work was done in winters when the fish generally stay away from the coastal area. So much for your knowledge about Karachi sea/fishing. Wait when summers arrive and the situation will be back to normal.




Caught red handed at what? If I had quoted the Washington Post article at first, you would've said 'oh my gaaawd! anti-Pakistani amreeekan newspaper? not credible'.. now that I quoted one of Canada's largest liberal newspapers, you still gotta whine about it like a child.

Summer or winter (ignorant runts like you actually think Karachi has a winter, lol), you have to be a total dimwit to argue that pollution is not an issue in Karachi or that its shorelines and marine biodiversity is not being devastated. What you call 'winter' in Karachi, is nowhere near 'winter' in areas that actually experience 'winter'. The waters off of Karachi's coast are pretty much warm throughout the year.

But its ok! Jiyalas are known to not accept responsibility for the sleeping administration of their Mr. 10%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

NaMaloom said:


> Caught red handed at what? If I had quoted the Washington Post article at first, you would've said 'oh my gaaawd! anti-Pakistani amreeekan newspaper? not credible'.. now that I quoted one of Canada's largest liberal newspapers, you still gotta whine about it like a child.
> 
> Summer or winter (ignorant runts like you actually think Karachi has a winter, lol), you have to be a total dimwit to argue that pollution is not an issue in Karachi or that its shorelines and marine biodiversity is not being devastated. What you call 'winter' in Karachi, is nowhere near 'winter' in areas that actually experience 'winter'. The waters off of Karachi's coast are pretty much warm throughout the year.
> 
> But its ok! Jiyalas are known to not accept responsibility for the sleeping administration of their Mr. 10%.




Not interested in your rants. Typical blind and ignorant PPP hater you are. There is no denial to the problems but you have over exaggerated the matters due to the jealousy and hate inside you.

Pakistan. Fishermen to begin annual fishing season from today — BlackSeaGrain

Like every year, the high-tide rough sea with gusty winds will welcome the fishermen while they go for hunting. The fishermen will be on hunting shrimp primarily. *"Shrimp is available on the sea from August to mid-September every year and later the species disappears," fishermen say.*


Just for general information, Pakistan has two fishing seasons. The August to November season is for shrimp, which are mainly caught for exports. The second one being March to May. Fishing is not allowed by Sindh government in the months of June-July due to breeding season. Other than this fishing is allowed from August to May.


----------



## B+ Dracula

Are Un-Stoppable

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ahmad Masood

This thread proves that lunacy is still a force to counter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari

*Sharmila lays foundation stone of Sindh’s Cultural Village*

Sindh’s Culture and Tourism Mininster Ms Sharmila Faruqui on Monday laid foundation stone of Cultural Village of Sindh and conservation, consolidation, shifting and preservation of stone carving of Badshahi Mosque Thatta at National Museum of Pakistan.

The ceremony was witnessed by dozens of people including students and women also. Talking to media, Faruqui said the main objective of the scheme was to promote cultural village life of Sindh to the people who were living in metropolitan city, especially to children and new generation. Further, this scheme aimed at introducing the village life of people of Sindh on national and international level through establishment of a bazaar, food court, huts, Otaq, music court and craft shops on the premises of the national museum of Pakistan.

She lauded that the establishment of SindhiVillage with all indigenous material, style and structure in museum will enhance the sector objectives of the government and furthermore the visitors may view and experience the daily life of peoples, working environment, their crafts culture and games in a one place established in open space with diorama.

She informed that the scheme was approved by the government of Sindh in February 2015, the cost of Rs 31,344 million. The village is designed on 10,000 square feet which will be completed by June 2016. The scheme will provide an open space, sitting area, food court with traditional style of Sindh.

Sharmila lays foundation stone of Sindh’s Cultural Village | Pakistan Today


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Microfinance bank in Malir starts functioning


----------



## nomi007

qalandari's mama
o sorry i mean bilawal zardari

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

The project, with a total investment of $119 million, is located in Khutti Kun, Mirpur Sakro and Thatta in Sindh STOCK IMAGE

*Wind power: Thatta project to generate 135GWh *

*ISLAMABAD: 
A wind-power project in Thatta is expected to commence commercial operations in September 2016 and will add a minimum of 135 Giga Watt-hours of electricity each year into the national grid.*

The project, with a total investment of $119 million, is located in Khutti Kun, Mirpur Sakro and Thatta in Sindh and is financed through local and foreign lenders that include the International Finance Corporation (IFC), Overseas Private Investment Corporation (OPIC), HBL and Soneri Bank Limited.

According to the Alternative Energy Development Board (AEDB), Tenaga Generasi Limited (TGL) has achieved the financial close of this 49.5MW project and the document in this regard was signed by TGL and AEDB.

TGL CEO Inamur Rahman lauded the dedicated and sincere efforts of the government institutions.


----------



## Qalandari

The launching ceremony of “Sehatmand Sindh” held in JSMU Auditorium.

The World Health Day 2015 is being observed in Karachi like other parts of the country today under the slogan “From farm to plate, make food safe”.

Our Karachi representative Javed Samejo reports that World Health Organization (WHO) has offered five keys for safer food. They are; Keep clean; Separate raw and cooked food; Cook food thoroughly; Keep food at safe temperatures and Use safe water and raw materials.

In this connection a seminar on Sindh Mental Health Act-2013, was jointly organized by the Pakistan Association for Mental Health, Human Rights Commission of Pakistan and Mental Health Forum at a local hotel in Karachi today.

The launching ceremony of “Sehatmand Sindh”, organized by the Sindh Health Department was held at Jinnah Sindh Medical University Auditorium in Karachi.

Radio Pakistan


----------



## Qalandari

*Missing in action: Livestock department uses social media to bust its ghosts*
*
KARACHI: Sindh’s ghost problem has become chronic. Hardly a single department in the provincial government can deny the presence of these celestial spirits within its ranks. But amid this crisis, some departments have taken it upon themselves to chalk out a solution.*

The livestock and fisheries department has opted to use information technology to track its employees and ensure their presence at work. The department ordains that each veterinary official carry a smart phone. They must know how to use WhatsApp and must be accessible on Skype. With the exception of a handful, all the department’s employees have started using social network sites to show their commitment to their jobs.

The initiative was the brainchild of the department’s minister, Jam Khan Shoro, and started around two weeks ago. At least two doctors have been suspended during the monitoring process through video links.

Dr Hubdar Buriro, who was posted at Jacobabad veterinary hospital, was living in Karachi while a senior veterinary official, Dr Jamil Ahmed Khan, was living in Peshawar instead of performing his duties at a hospital in Ghotki, an official told _The Express Tribune_. “Both have been suspended and issued show-cause notices,” he said.

*Remote monitoring*

The process is fairly simple. The in-charge of the hospital or centre is informed about the video conference one night before it is scheduled. “I speak to them through a video link,” said Shoro. “The meeting also discusses what kinds of issues an official is facing in the field and at the hospital,” he added. He conducts video meetings in his office daily.

A two-member committee, comprising deputy director Khadim Hussain and Abdul Aziz Soomro, has to randomly ask a veterinary doctor to share his location. “The committee is bound to submit a daily report,” said Shoro, adding that more modern techniques of monitoring will be applied soon.

*Video surveillance*

There are five livestock farms in Sindh – the Red Sindhi Cattle Korangi, Red Sindhi Cattle Tando Muhammad Khan, Tharparkar Cattle Umerkot, Kindi Buffalo Sukkur and Kamori Goat Dadu. There is also a research centre in Tando Muhammad Khan besides the 958 veterinary hospitals, dispensaries and centres across the province. The total count of veterinary doctors is 503, including 144 newly-appointed ones. The department also employs 779 people as technical staff.

Several of these hospitals were partially or completely damaged during the three consecutive floods in the province in 2010, 2011 and 2012. Livestock department officials believe they will be able to ascertain how many centres need immediate attention through video surveillance.

“All these hospitals, officials and technical staff are being monitored,” said the director of animal husbandry, Dr Abdul Qadir Junejo. “It is a new technique but has proved very effective till now,” he added.

The provincial department, which seems to be competing with its counterpart in the Punjab government, has also started locating all the facilities on Google maps through the Global Positioning System. Three centres in Thatta, Badin and Mitiari have been revamped through timely intervention after surveillance found them to be in a decrepit condition.

The department is also updating its website to include mobile phone numbers of veterinary doctors and technical staff so anyone can approach them.

“It is a new method and will take some time but I assure you it will bring a visible change in the department,” said Shoro. He said that everything will be remotely monitored by the senior officials within a few months.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

__________________


----------



## nomi007

its not pti news billo rani

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Qalandari

Residential building for Police personnel under construction


----------



## abbasalai



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Sehat Mand Sindh, Initiative for improving health care system in Sindh


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Qalandari said:


> Sehat Mand Sindh, Initiative for improving health care system in Sindh



This is Now cancelled by Qaim Ali Shah Today... the money will be used for Hospitals ( In his Pocket )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Sindh solid waste management to set up six garbage transfer stations


----------



## Qalandari

Route of BRTS Blue line finally extended


----------



## Qalandari

More funds allotted for Hyderabad development work


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Cyberian

All I see is a lot of cranes and scaffolding with no workers.

Where are the completed projects in Sindh from 2008-2015?


----------



## Qalandari

A public-private partnership venture in Tando Soomro


----------



## Qalandari

https://www.facebook.com/pphisindho...41845.560331584102930/627465790722842/?type=1
https://www.facebook.com/pphisindho...41845.560331584102930/627465797389508/?type=1


----------



## Qalandari

Recently repaired Hindu Dargah in Larkana


----------



## Qalandari

Bakhtawar Bhutto Women's festival held in Khairpur


----------



## Qalandari

CJ Faisal Arab hopes varsity will change the scope of legal education in the country. STOCK IMAGE

*Rejuvenating education: Pakistan’s first law university opens its doors to students*

*KARACHI: 
“The change begins here!” With this ambitious slogan, the Shaheed Zulfikar Ali Bhutto University of Law, the country’s first law university, will open its doors to prospective lawyers from July this year.*

The university is set to begin its first academic session with a full-fledged faculty of law, along with three other teaching departments for business administration, economics and criminology, said the vice-chancellor, Prof Dr Qazi Khalid Ali, at the launching ceremony at Pearl Continental Hotel on Wednesday. The ceremony was presided over by Sindh Governor Dr Ishratul Ebad Khan, with the chief justice of the Sindh High Court, Faisal Arab as chief guest.

“A competitive admissions process, based solely on merit, will begin from May 3, 2015 subsequent to which, classes for the first batch of students will commence from July 22 at the city campus in Clifton,” said the vice-chancellor. “The university will continue to function from the city campus until the completion of construction at its main campus, which is spread over 13.4 acres in Korangi, in 2018.”

*Much needed*

The vice-chancellor, while justifying the establishment of the law varsity, said that in view of the recommendations of the Supreme Court of Pakistan in the landmark case, titled ‘Pakistan Bar Council vs Federation of Pakistan and others (PLD 2007 SC 394)’, it had become necessary to develop a law university in Pakistan, which imparted legal education at par with the leading universities across the world.

“It is common knowledge that there has been a mushroom growth of substandard law colleges lacking in infrastructural facilities and quality legal education,” said the vice-chancellor, quoting the apex court’s judgement. “There are no eligibility criteria for admissions and dropouts from other courses find it easy to join a law course. Moreover, the quality of faculty in most law colleges leaves much to be desired.”

Dr Ali recalled the apex court had concluded that the poor quality of legal education in the country was taking its toll on the bench, the bar and ultimately the quality of justice.

In his key-note address, Chief Justice Faisal Arab concurred that most graduates from local law schools did not attain the advocacy skills that graduates from renowned law schools in foreign countries possessed.

“Until now, legal education in the country has been struggling to reach the level that has been achieved by law schools in South East Asia,” said the chief justice. “The [local] law school graduates do not possess legal education of the requisite standards, though Pakistani students are competent enough to get admissions to foreign law schools in the United Kingdom, United States, Australia and Canada.”

Criticising the part-time methods of legal education being adopted by the majority of Pakistani universities and colleges, the chief justice said that this approach will take us nowhere even if we established 20 more universities. “Full-time degree programmes being taught by permanent faculty members, who have more time to study themselves and then deliver lectures, are a perquisite to good legal education.”

He added that the law schools must take admissions tests before admitting students, instead of considering a graduation degree sufficient for this purpose.

Tajikistan ambassador, Sher Ali Jononov, provincial ombudsman Asad Ashraf Malik, Higher Education Commission’s executive director Prof Dr Mansoor Akbar Kundi and Board of Intermediate Education chairperson Prof Anwar Ahmed Zai also spoke at the ceremony.












*http://tribune.com.pk/story/867076/...t-law-university-opens-its-doors-to-students/*


----------



## Qalandari

Group insurance policy for Sindh University employees approved. SMBB scheme plots allotment also approved for them


----------



## Qalandari

*Chinese group plans to invest in $2.1bn Pakistan coal-fired power project*

KARACHI: State-run Power Construction Corp of China Ltd plans to invest in a $2.1 billion coal-fired power project in Pakistan as part of a broad economic cooperation between Beijing and Islamabad, the company said on Thursday.

It will get a 51 per cent stake in the project near Karachi, while Qatar's Al Mirqab Capital will own the remaining 49 percent, Power Construction said in a filing with the Shanghai bourse.

The Chinese company will be responsible for construction and operation of the project, which is scheduled to be completed within 32 months and will mainly use coal from Indonesia.

The project, including the installation of two 660-megawatt high-efficiency power units known as super critical generators, will be part of a broad bilateral deal dubbed as China-Pak Economic Corridor, Power Construction added.

Under the deal, the Chinese government and banks will finance Chinese companies to build $45.6 billion worth of energy and infrastructure projects in Pakistan over the next six years.

The deal further cements ties between Pakistan and China at a time when Pakistan is nervous about waning US support as troops pull out of Afghanistan.

The coal-fired power project will require a total investment of $2.085 billion, nearly $1.6 billion of which will be funded with loans, according to the filing.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

One of Asia's biggest Operation Theatre complex inaugurated


----------



## Qalandari

Qaim announces free distribution of wheat in Thar

Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah has announced free distribution of wheat in Thar until the famine-hit desert area receives sufficient rains.

Addressing a public gathering at Chhachhro town of District Tharparkar, the chief minister said government is providing clean water to Tharparkar.

He said to resolve the issue of water scarcity 750 solar powered reverse osmosis plants would be installed in far flung villages of the district during the current fiscal year.

Later, Syed Qaim Ali Shah visited Chhachhro Hospital, inspected wards and facilities and inquired about the health of admitted patients.

Radio Pakistan


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NaMaloom

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 214088




Thats Qalandari in the front of class, posting spam on Defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Unmistakable

The most corrupt party ever exists in Pakistan is PPP.... (Jiyeeeeeeeeee Bhutttoooo)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 214088



This isn't Jacobabad (Sindh). This is Balochistan.


----------



## nomi007

Qalandari said:


> This isn't Jacobabad (Sindh). This is Balochistan.


han sindh main to oxford ka syllabus hai na mat jot bol


----------



## Jaanbaz

Yar Bhutto koi bhoot tu nahi, marnay ka nam nahi leta?


----------



## nomi007

*biggest secret unveil*

*qalandari's (billo ) secret brother*









*sujawal zardari bilawal's younger brother jis ki wajah sy bap betay main fight hue hai*


----------



## Qalandari

nomi007 said:


> *biggest secret unveil*
> 
> *sujawal zardari bilawal's younger brother jis ki wajah sy bap betay main fight hue hai*



I don't know which world you live in. Hate mongerer, rumour mongerer, no fear of life after death. Why are you ruining a little kid's image in your hate for PPP. This little kid's name is Aariz Amir. Below are the pics with his dad and other relatives and friends.


----------



## nomi007

Qalandari said:


> I don't know which world you live in. Hate mongerer, rumour mongerer, no fear of life after death. Why are you ruining a little kid's image in your hate for PPP. This little kid's name is Aariz Amir. Below are the pics with his dad and other relatives and friends.


they are his grandpapa lol


----------



## Qalandari

*



Bus service to link six major cities of Sindh from tomorrow*

KARACHI: The Sindh government will formally launch on Tuesday the Shaheed Benazir Bhutto Intercity Bus Project with initially 50 buses to be run between Karachi and five other cities of the province, it emerged on Sunday.

Under a public-private partnership contract with the government, a private company Daewoo Pakistan Express Bus Service Ltd will cover five routes from Karachi to Hyderabad, Mirpurkhas, Sukkur, Benazirabad and Larkana.
Officials said the project worth Rs2 billion was originally scheduled to be launched a few months later but the company agreed to start part of it early as a ‘goodwill gesture’.

A total of 100 buses were to be included in the fleet in the first phase according to the contract, the officials said, adding that the remaining 50 buses would be put on the roads within next three to four months.

“The Daewoo company is starting part of this Public Private Partnership (PPP) project as a goodwill gesture,” said Transport Secretary Taha Farooqi while speaking to Dawn.

He said a formal agreement to put 50 buses on the road between the provincial government and the private company was signed lately. He explained that the launch of the 100-bus fleet service was the first phase of the project. In the next phases — to be designed and publicised later — 400 more buses would be included in the project covering some other destinations also.

He said Rs2 billion had been allocated for the project that included 100 buses and establishment of terminals in various cities.

A working paper of the public-private partnership policy board stated the Sindh transport and mass transit department with the collaboration of the finance department had advertised the Shaheed Benazir Bhutto Intercity Bus and Terminal Project under an International Competitive Bidding (ICB) process.

The project covers a total of five routes starting from Karachi to Hyderabad, Mirpurkhas, Sukkur, Benazirabad and Larkana.

Officials said Daewoo Pakistan was a single bidder that submitted its bid in response to the request for approval (RFP) in the bid evaluation process.

Besides, they added, the financing for the project, as was set out in the RFP, was divided into 25 per cent equity and 75pc commercial debt. After the negotiations with the preferred bidder (Daewoo Pakistan) it had been decided that 20pc of the commercial debt would be provided by the Sindh government as ‘mezzanine debt’.

The officials said the policy board approved the bidder as the selected developer and operator for the project. They said of the 25pc equity, the Sindh government would invest 12pc and the preferred bidder would arrange for the remaining 13pc.

They said as the project was being formally launched on April 14, the private company had already got its terminals in Karachi, Hyderabad and Sukkur, while makeshift arrangements had been made in Mirpurkhas, Benazirabad and Larkana, which would be used until the terminals with required facilities were put in place in the coming months.

“This project will serve the people living across the province a great deal as tens of thousands of people travel between Karachi and other parts of Sindh on a daily basis,” said a senior official.

A memorandum of understanding (MoU), which was signed with the foreign transport company at the CM House last month, said the Daewoo Express agreed to bring 100 buses on the route between Karachi and the five divisional headquarters in the first phase of the project at a cost of Rs2 billion. The Sindh government’s share would be Rs645 million while the remaining amount would be borne by the Daewoo Express.


----------



## Qalandari

*Hyderabad Tando Muhammad Khan Dual Carriage Way*

Hyderabad Tando Muhammad Khan road (36 kms) starts from southern side of Hyderabad and directly connects District of Tando Muhammad Khan.

This agriculturally rich area with major crop being sugar cane, rice, sunflower vegetables and cotton is also abundant with huge reserves of oil and gas. Furthermore, 80% of sugar mills of Sindh are located in the area. The quality transportation network is therefore an essential need for this area to support economic activities.

Through a competitive bidding process a consortium comprising of M/s MM Pakistan and M/s KPMG has been selected to undertake the feasibility study of the project which shall comprise of conducting studies such as traffic survey (classified average daily volume of traffic), Road cross section details, existing sub soil conditions, estimated project cost, estimated O & M cost and relocation cost of population if any.

The project is expected to generate lot of economic activity in addition to creating jobs for various skilled and non-skilled labor force.


----------



## Qalandari

*
Khairpur Dates Wholesale market

Project Background*

Khairpur with annual production of around 250,000 metric tons is the single largest date producing district in Pakistan. In addition to the local production, dates produced in other major production centers of the country like Turbat and Panjgoor in Baluchistan and Dhakki in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa are also brought to Khairpur and adjoining Sukkur for wholesaling purposes. Such large volumes warrant efficient infrastructure to cater to the trading and other logistical needs of producers and traders.

Wholesale market is the most important link in the supply chain of any agricultural produce. However, poor logistics and infrastructure facilities in Khairpur with respect to wholesaling of dates have seriously restricted the development of this extremely high potential crop. The existing date wholesale market of Khairpur is incapable of supporting the large trade volumes taking place during the peak season as the current physical structure has serious flaws in its design, size and location. There are multiple regulatory as well as operational limitations that restrict upgrading the existing structure of the market. Many other horticulture products such as banana, mango, guava and host of fresh vegetables also grow in the region. Like dates none of the other horticulture products produced in the area have any decent wholesaling facility.

Sindh Agriculture Department is desirous of encouraging the establishment, in a new location, of a horticulture wholesale market catering for large scale buying and selling transactions involving primarily dates, and also catering for wholesale dealing in a number of other horticulture products like Banana, Vegetables, Guava, Mangos etc.

*Date Production of Pakistan*

With around 600,000 metric tons annual production, Pakistan holds around 10% of world date production and hence ranks as one of the top date producing countries in the world. The Date plantation only in the Khairpur District is estimated over an area of around 30,000 hectares which is 95% of the total plantation in Sindh. Technically speaking date is produced in all four provinces of Pakistan but around 90% of country’s production comes from Sindh.

*Project Purpose*

The Project will facilitate systematic and organized wholesaling activity in dates and other horticultural products of the Khairpur region. The project would serve as a model for future agriculture wholesale market in the province of Sindh.

*Project Features*

- Admin Block comprising of offices, banks, first aid center etc.- Dates section comprising of 240 shops of 500 sq feet each auction shed of 1000 sq feet and dry storage space of 2,000 sq ft
- Vegetable and Seasonal Fruits section comprising of 90 shops of 500 sq feet auction shed of 1,000 sq feet
- Banana section comprising of 12 shops of 500 sq feet auction shed of 5,000 sq feet each
- Space available for Cold Storage to accommodate at-least 300,000 crates of dates.
- The 20% of the total envisaged Cold Storage will be constructed by Developer
- The remaining 80% will be bided out to a separate party
- Space available for 30 room hotel to be bided out separately
- Space available for 5 Banks to be bidded out separately
- Mosques, Restaurant, Fire Station, Medical Centre, Post Office and Internet Facility, Police Post, Common Toilets
- Underground and overhead water tanks
- Sewerage treatment plant
- Solid Waste Management Plant
- Banana, Dates and Vegetable Retail Sheds
- Electricity from KSEZ captive power plant

Size of Land reserved for the Project 20 Acres

*Proposed Location of Land*

The Project site is located at the main National Highway (N-5) at Deh Tando Nazar Ali, Taluka and District Khairpur which is approximately 10km away from main Khairpur city. The site has been selected outside the city on main highway to ease accessibility, to manage the large traffic volumes.

Discontinue Operations at Existing Wholesale MarketAll activity must be discontinued at the existing wholesale market through an Executive Order as soon as the new market becomes operational. Public nuisance due to traffic congestion as well as safety hazard due to railway tracks could be cited as reasons for such a decision.

Incentivize Early MoversIt is recommended that in order to jumpstart the project the Sindh Government should not only develop an incentive package to compensate the trouble of relocating and to entice few early movers. The incentive could be in the shape of subsidized price of shops to attract Commission Agents/ Growers to invest in the new market.

Land & InfrastructureGovernment of Sindh would provide free of cost land for the project whereas developer would be required to invest in building complete infrastructure for the wholesale market


----------



## NaMaloom

Zardari's good friend and PPP government's High Commissioner to the United Kingdom, Wajid Shamsul Hasan involved in major passport and visa scandal at the Pakistani. Authorized visas and Pakistani passports to Indian and Afghan women to come to Pakistan for anywhere between 2000 to 5000 pounds. Record of 21 visa stickers and 975 Passports missing from records. Tsk Tsk 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152909204244527

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## NaMaloom

*Bilawal Banished*


Confusion persists over Bilawal Bhutto’s return to politics soon with widespread rumours of falling out between father and son. The recent statement by Asif Ali Zardari that Bilawal needs to grow up has deepened the puzzle.

Many party insiders admit the family differences may keep the young Bhutto out of active politics for quite some time.

Bilawal left the country weeks after a big party rally in Karachi last November, which was supposed to herald his formal launch into politics. His firebrand speech on that occasion brought to the surface what is described as a “generational” divide.

_Read: Bilawal to enter politics gradually, says Zardari_

His diatribes annoyed both party allies and foes, reinforcing the view that his entry into the political arena was a bit premature.

“It exposed his political immaturity and naivety,” says an old party stalwart and close associate of the Bhutto family.

Bilawal was soon sent packing to London and his young aides, blamed for misleading him, were shown the door. The disengagement was so bad that Bilawal refused to see his father in London in December, according to a close associate of the family.

_Also read: Serious differences between Bilawal and Zardari: Mirza_

Persuaded by some family members and friends he finally agreed to meet Mr Zardari. But there was no real thaw. “You will be happy to know that I finally met him,” Bilawal said in an SMS message to a close family friend. His absence on the seventh death anniversary of his mother reinforced the speculation about the split. His comments on Twitter on political issues were rarely seen.

*Major points of contention between Zardari and Bilawal are reorganisation of the PPP and the worsening governance in Sindh
*
Bilawal’s unceremonious exit from the political stage, however, brought huge disappointment among many hardcore party loyalists who had pinned their hopes on the young leader to resurrect the party reeling from the worst electoral defeat since its inception some four decades ago. The party had relied on the Bhutto name and legacy to bind its supporters. But the family feud has left the party more demoralised and in greater disarray.

Some family and party insiders say that Bilawal was not ready to get into politics, but was pushed into the arena by his father prematurely.

In fact Mr Zardari wanted to launch him back in 2009 at a party convention in London, when Bilawal was still an undergraduate student at Oxford, but the plan was dropped at the last minute.

He returned to Pakistan in 2011 to take up some leadership responsibility in the party after Mr Zardari was flown out of the country for medical treatment. But he maintained a low profile until his formal launch last November.

According to some party insiders, some major points of contention are reorganisation of the party and the worsening governance in Sindh province — the last bastion of the party. Bilawal’s enthusiasm and energy combined with his political inexperience annoyed many senior party leaders who often complained about his “arrogance”. His young aides were blamed for his impetuousness.

Some senior party leaders, however, play down the differences. “Those differences are blown out of proportion,” says one senior party leader. According to them, Bilawal is expected to resume his political activities soon, with Dubai as his base. But there is no plan for his return to mass politics in Pakistan yet. He may, however, be re-launched close to the 2018 elections after what Mr Zardari calls “his retraining”.

But the big question is whether he would be able to revitalise the party that has lost so much political ground over the past years. The charisma of Bhutto’s name alone may not work in a fast changing political milieu. It will be hard for anyone to defend the dismal record of the party while in power and regain its lost popular mass base. The party needs a new message not just a Bhutto face.

_Published in Dawn, April 13th, 2015 _

_Bilawal banished - Pakistan - DAWN.COM _


The sorry state of affairs in the PPP where the Mr 10% father won't let his own son - the true heir of Bhutto and the real chairman of the party - to enter politics because it would hurt business as usual.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Liver transplantation facilities, Kidney transplantation facilities to be available in Larkana by July this year


----------



## Qalandari

*KMC officials going to Singapore for zoo accord*

KARACHI: The zoo and the Safari Park in Karachi and the Singapore Zoo have agreed to sign a memorandum of understanding (MoU), sources told Dawn.

The MoU that would be signed in coming weeks, the sources said, aimed at bringing improvement in the Karachi zoo and the Safari Park as per international standards.

They also said that the Karachi Metropolitan Cor-poration (KMC) had planned to send the director zoo, the senior director of culture, sports and recreation (CSR) and the director of administration accounts of the KMC to Singapore to sign the agreement.

Some quarters, the sources pointed out, were criticising the composition of the team on grounds that it didn’t include any technical staff. No prior approval for the visit, they said, had been taken from the zoo advisory committee headed by the commissioner.

Upon contact, director of the CSR of the KMC Raza Abbas Rizvi, who is part of the team going to Singapore, confirmed that a three-member KMC delegation would be sent to Singapore as soon as funds were available from the Sindh government.

“The MoU would help in purchase and exchange of animals as well as in providing technical training to staff in Karachi,” Mr Rizvi said, adding that the visit had been approved by the zoo advisory committee. The visit, he said, was part of efforts to improve facilities for captive animals and make them a member of the World Association for Zoos and Aquariums.

“We are also encouraging industries, the business community and non-governmental organisations to support and fund the zoo/Safari,” he added. The head of the zoo advisory committee and its members, however, denied that any approval for the Singapore visit had been taken. “The KMC has arran-ged the visit on its own. The advisory committee will ask for inclusion of technical staff in the team, though,” commissioner of Karachi Shoaib Ahmed Siddiqui said.


----------



## Qalandari

Jamali directs concerned officials to finalize networking of crimes

The Inspector General Sindh Police Ghulam Haider Jamali has directed the concerned officials to finalize the networking and computerization of crimes and criminal data of all the police stations of Karachi within a month.

Addressing a meeting at the Central Police Office in Karachi on Sunday, he asked to make the project functional by the 10th of next month so the working of police could be improved positively.

The meeting was informed that all the formalities have been completed to acquire NADRA’s link that will be used to get the fingerprint record and other information of the criminals to confirm their identity while an agreement with Ufone Company is also being finalized for provision of uninterrupted internet services.

It was further informed that under the Computerized Networking Project 196 police stations of Sindh have already been linked to the network that is linked to central data centre at Central Police Office and has complete data record.

The meeting was informed that 451 police personnel have also been provided training to use the network effectively and issue computerized FIRs under the project.

Radio Pakistan


IGP for expediting computerisation of crimes record

KARACHI: IG Police Sindh Ghulam Haider Jamali has directed the DIG, CIA Karachi to finalise networking and computerisation of the data of crimes/ criminals at all the police stations within one month and ensure the formal launch of this project by May 10, 2015.

He issued these directives at a meeting of police officers at the Central Police Office here on Sunday.

DIG CIA Sultan Ali Khawaja told the meeting that he has completed all the formalities for acquiring NADRA link in which biometric system will also be installed. He said that besides the particulars of arrested suspects, it will also be possible to acquire finger prints and other necessary information through the NADRA link.

He said that the main server of this project will be housed in Central Police Office, and its link will be extended to the IGP Sindh, Additional IG Karachi and other senior police officers.

Under the project, he said computerised release of FIRs and Roznamcha (daily register) will be ensured, adding that an agreement with Ufone is in final stages for ensuring uninterrupted internet service.

The DIG CIA further said formalities relating to logistics support and manpower for computerising all police stations under this project have been finalised.

Director Information Technology (IT) Tabassum Abid told the meeting that under a separate computer networking project, 196 police offices/ police stations have already been linked through computerised networking.

The meeting decided that the DIG CIA with the assistance of the Director IT will utilise the available infrastructure and trained manpower, and will submit recommendations for more resources.

The purpose of this decision is to ensure effective utilisation of available resources and timely completion of the project.

DIG Headquarters Sindh Abdul Aleem Jafferi, DIG Special Branch Sindh Naeem Akram Brohi, AIG Logistics Qazi Kamran and other senior police officers attended the meeting.

IGP for expediting computerisation of crimes record


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## WaLeEdK2

Lol this Qalandari guy is a one man army. PPP in single handedly almost completely destroyed the entire nation. Shame that still he supports them for what ever poor reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari

Six housing schemes being launched in Sindh

In Sindh, six housing schemes for workers are being launched in Karachi, Hyderabad, Kotari, Larkana, Nooriabad and Ranipur.

Under the schemes over three thousand flats would be constructed in Karachi, one thousand and five hundred in Hyderabad, five hundred in Kotari, ninety-six in Larkana and one hundred flats in Ranipur.

Similar schemes are also planned to be initiated in Sukkur, Tando Muhammad Khan and other cities.

Radio Pakistan


----------



## Qalandari

*Sindh Govt & Aman Foundation signed an agreement for provision of Emergency Medical Services (EMS) across Sindh*

Karachi — Aman Ambulance has signed a historic agreement to provide Ambulatory care in rural Sindh. A 5-year agreement was signed between Aman Health Care Services (AHCS) and the Government of Sindh to expand Aman Ambulance’s award-winning Emergency Medical Services (EMS) across the province of Sindh.

Over the next 5 years this public-private partnership aims to ensure the provision of world-class emergency medical dispatch facilities across the province by Asia’s leading Ambulance service. In the initial phase, Thatta and Sajawal will receive Aman Ambulance’s (EMS), which will expand over the 5 year period to other districts and eventually cover all of Sindh.

The signing ceremony was held at Chief Minister House with Dr Saadia Quraishy, CEO for Aman Health, signed the agreement on behalf of Aman Health. Sindh’s Special Secretary for Health, Dr Khalid Shaikh signed on behalf of the Sindh government in the presence of Sindh’s Chief Minister, Qaim Ali Shah.

Athar Jamal, Aman Ambulance’s Head of EMS and Abid Naveed, the senior manager of EMS acted as witnesses.Aman Health Aman Ambulance has made over 600,000 life-saving interventions since inception, currently responding to an average of 300 calls a day. Aman Ambulance meets one third of the Karachi’s requests for ambulance services.

https://mediacellppp.wordpress.com/2...-across-sindh/


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Upgradation of National Institute of Cardiovascular Diseases


----------



## Qalandari

Footbal stadium at Memon goth, Gadap town, Karachi (construction nearly completed)


----------



## Qalandari

Football stadium at Samoo village


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Liaquat National Hospital to inaugurate service centre in Shah Faisal colony today


----------



## Qalandari

Mega drainage project - 273 km. Will be connected to RBDO-I at Sehwan and will carry effluent to sea at Gharo


----------



## Qalandari

Journalists trained to remain safe in hostile environment


----------



## Zibago

Qalandari said:


> Journalists trained to remain safe in hostile environment


Haha namaloom afraad say kon bachaye ga jub tak ppp mqm ko sindh gov mein rakhay ge Sindh jalta rahay ga especially Karachi aur Hyderabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

HRF to improve emergency response capacity in disasters: Qaim

Sindh Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah has said that the Humanitarian Response Facility in the province would enhance the emergency response capacity.

He was addressing the inauguration and handing over of Humanitarian Response Facility to Provincial Disaster Management Authority at Super Highway near Jamshoro.

He said huge quantity of wheat was spoiled every year, whenever it rained or any disaster occurred and such facility would save the commodity from loss.

He said it is our responsibility to maintain warehouses and protect them from every kind of damage and our district government and other concerned official 

Radio Pakistan


----------



## Menace2Society

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Lol this Qalandari guy is a one man army. PPP in single handedly almost completely destroyed the entire nation. Shame that still he supports them for what ever poor reason.



Benazir still has $2 billion of Pakistani money stashed away in Swiss bank account. Only God knows how much Zardari has skimmed from the top.

And we have fools like these who would lick a boot for a dollar.

Shameless people.


----------



## Qalandari

First ever Kidney transplant surgery takes place in Rural Sindh 

Surgeons: Dr M. Khan Babar and Dr S. Soomro

Location: GIMS (Gambat Institute of Medical Sciences)

On 15th April 2015, the Gambat institute of Medical Science (GIMS) conducted its first operation of kidney transplant. They kidney was donated by the patient’s sister and the treatment was done free of cost.

After the operation doctors informed the media that previously only Karachi had the facility for kidney transplantation, but GIMS had allowed people of Gambat with the very same facility.

According to the doctors at GIMS, poor patients would be treated free of cost although this operation costs 20 to 25 lakh rupees.

On this occasion the director of GIMS (Gambat), Dr. Raheem Baksh Bhatti revealed that the GIMS Medical College - Gambat, costing billions, is near to its completion and will start working from the following year. For the approval of the project, recommendations have been sent by the Chief Minister Sindh, Syed Qaim Ali Shah to the Federal Ministry.

He further added that GIMS is already providing angiography, angioplasty and heart by-pass for two years.

GIMS had been operating as a teaching hospital. It has been rated a first-rate teaching hospital at the level of a medical center by the Department of Health. In addition, during wartime the institute’s main function is to mobilize and integrate medical resources in different areas.

GIMS uses the latest and modern machineries for the diagnosis and assessment of the diseases. Other than this, GIMS also facilitate patients with free tests. The facilities of ventilators, incubators and advanced ICUs are available for the new born babies, whereas, CT angiogram, CT scan, MRI and PCR LAB is also available in the hospital.

The world’s latest machineries have been brought to GIMS. These include automation hematology laboratory, which is the first of its kind, not just in Pakistan, but also in any other South Asian or Gulf state.

A recent study conducted by the USAID Technical Assistance Unit for Health ranked the GIMS number two in the province with best healthcare system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nasirahmad

good keep up


----------



## Qalandari

*
Gambat Institute of Medical Sciences to Facilitate Liver Transplantations*

Under the supervision of a team consisting of 6 doctors from Germany, Gambat Institute of Medical and Health Sciences (GIMS) is starting a kidney transplantation program from this month while liver transplantation from July.

The delegation of the doctors from Germany is being led by Professor Baker, which consists of three surgeons, one anesthetic and two staff nurses. The delegation would not just operate in the institute of Medical and Health Sciences, but would also train doctors.

GIMS had been operating as a teaching hospital, it has been rated a first-rate teaching hospital at important]the level of a medical center by the Department of Health. In addition, during wartime the institute main function is to mobilize and integrate medical resources in different areas.

According to the director of the GIMS, Captain Retired, Dr. Raheem Baksh Bhatti, the institute is partially in operation, while the remaining expansion work will finish by the year end.

He informed that the surgeries in GIMS are not restricted to only general medicine, but currently it facilitates kidney dialysis, angiography, angioplasty, heart bypass, bone marrow transplant and other surgeries of children and women for free.

GIMS uses the latest and modern machineries for the diagnosis and assessment of the diseases. Other than this, GIMS also facilitate patients with free tests. The facilities of ventilators, incubators and advanced ICUs are available for the new born babies, whereas, CT angiogram, CT scan, MRI and PCR LAB is also available in the hospital.

The world’s latest machineries have been brought to GIMS. These include automation hematology laboratory, which is the first of its kind, not just in Pakistan, but also in any other South Asian or Gulf state.

An estimated 11 million Pakistanis suffer from liver diseases and the country is referred to as “cirrhotic state” in international health circles and an estimated 2.5 million patients need urgent liver transplant surgeries, but many of them cannot afford it.

Previously, private hospitals introduced living donor liver transplant, but due to shortage of surgeons and equipment, the transplant center could not be made operational.


----------



## Qalandari

CM Shah promises to build seven biodiversity parks within three years. PHOTO: EXPRESS


*Going green: Sindh to have two more wildlife national parks and seven biodiversity parks in three years *
*
KARACHI: Sindh will have two more national parks in the next two years, Sindh Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah was told in a meeting on Friday.*

The two new schemes, Karoonjhar National Park and Takkar Area National Park Sukur, are said to be eco-friendly and hold immense cultural importance according to their locations, the CM was told. Kirthar National Park is the only park in Sindh so far.

The chief minister was conducting a meeting on the progress of the forest and wildlife department at CM House on Thursday when he received this briefing. According to sources, it was after a long time that Shah has chaired a meeting of this department.

“He showed a keen interest in the developmental projects and their importance,” said an official who attended the meeting. Shah directed the officials to complete the projects using all available resources as they are very important for the environment.

Shah was informed by the officials that seven other biodiversity parks will be completed in the next three years. These forest parks will be built in Mohbat Dero in Khairpur, Takkar Area in Khairpur, Miani near Hyderabad, Weeran Forest in Thatta, Sultanpur near Sukkur, Qadirpur near Sukkur and Behand Forest near Larkana.

These would be the important forests for flora and fauna where no human activity will be allowed. Long mud-walls will be erected around these parks, another official informed, saying it will make a visible change in the environment of Sindh.

Officials informed that Rs500 million is the estimated cost for all these parks and Rs50 million were allocated in last year’s budget.

*Completion of two parks*

The issue of delay in releasing funds for Pai Forest located in Shaheed Benazirabad district and Wildlife Safari in Booharki forest located in Badin district was also discussed.

Shah ordered wildlife minister Gayan Chand Esrani to release funds for both the projects. “Both of these projects will be ready by July 15,” said an official, saying the chief minister will be invited to inaugurate these projects.

The authorities had aimed to rehabilitate, restore and manage the flora and fauna at Pai Forest, while the Booharki forest project was aimed at habitat restoration and the promotion of ecotourism through its development.

The issue of anti-smuggling steps taken by the wildlife department was also discussed. Sources said that the officials were asked to take measures to stop the illegal trade of birds and animals from Sindh.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007

true progress of ppp 

kuch sharam ho to dob maro






DEKHTE JAO SHARMATE JAO

BHUTTO K NAME PE LOT MAR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

Fisheries department is establishing fishermen colonies in Keenjhar, Manchhar and Badin 
*
KARACHI: Sindh chief minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah has demanded the fisheries and livestock department complete the fishermen colony in Manchhar by the end of May so that it can be inaugurated.*

“I want the fishermen to be settled there as soon as possible,” he said. He issued this directive while presiding over a joint meeting of the fisheries and livestock, and the planning and development departments. Finance secretary Sohail Rajput also attended the meeting along with Fisheries and Livestock Minister Jam Khan Shoro, principal secretary to the chief minister Alamuddin Bullo, additional chief secretary of development Waseem Ahmed and fisheries and livestock secretary Noor Mohammad Leghari.

Shoro told the chief minister that the fisheries department has launched fishermen colonies at Keenjhar, Manchhar and Zero-point Badin at a cost of Rs482 million. Each colony has 100 housing units. Along with two-room units, a corridor and courtyard with toilets, each colony has a community centre, a mosque, school and dispensary.

He said that the colony established in Manchhar has almost been completed, with 78 housing units already constructed. The colony at Keenjhar is ready to be inaugurated but a portion of its civil work has yet to be completed. “This colony has the distinction of having its own RO plant to provide sweet water to the residents while it also has a community centre, mosque, dispensary and school,” he said. Upon hearing this, the chief minister asked the minister to fix the inauguration date and hand over the allotment letters to the fishermen.

On Shoro’s request, the CM ordered the finance department to release the required funds to the livestock department so that it could be completed by the end of next month. The fishermen colony at Keenjhar is located on the main road leading to Hyderabad.

Speaking about the fishermen colony of Zero-point Badin, Shoro told the chief minister that 78 housing units have been completed. “The plastering of the walls and other touch-ups are in progress. It will be completed by the end of December 2015,” he assured.

Shoro said the livestock ministry has launched these schemes for Rs1.4 billion. Under the scheme, 25 shaded areas are being established in each colony where about 100 cattle could be kept in good conditions.

These colonies, excluding the one in Khairpur, will be completed by the end of this financial year. “The farmers will be given [shaded areas] with an attendant room and a store room on a 30-year extendable lease on easy installments.” he said.

Under development: CM gets update on fishermen colonies - The Express Tribune


----------



## Qalandari

*Chinese delegation assures to invest $3.5bn in Thar coal project*

Chinese investors on Monday assured to surprise Pakistan by producing cheap electricity from Thar’s coal and stated that Pakistan needs some time to overcome energy crisis.

In an interview with a private TV channel, Chinese delegation vowed to fulfill the dream of cheap electricity production of their old friend Pakistan. They said that it’s not difficult to generate electricity as Thar has 175 billion tons of coal. Investors stated that Shanghai Electric Company would assist Pakistani engineers to utilize their natural coal for electricity production.

The Shanghai Electric Company chairman and the Sino-Sindh Resources CEO said that China will invest three and a half billion dollars in Thar to activate its industry. They further said that successful installation of power production plant would surely decrease electricity’s price to 50 per cent per unit. To a question, Chinese delegation claimed that power outage cannot be eradicated at once, therefore, the Pakistani government has to initiate more Thar mill and hydro plans.

Meanwhile, Chinese investors termed Pakistani land fruitful for foreign investment and said that China has no fear with respect to security in Pakistan. Moreover, delegation further vowed to strengthen the Pak-China relations by cooperating in every sector.

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/busines...r-coal-project


----------



## Salza

Hope Sindh Govt is kept away from massive Chinese investment else they will start corruption there as well.


----------



## Qalandari

Nordex has won two turnkey wind turbine supply deals in Pakistan totalling 100MW.

The German manufacturer will deliver 40 N100/2500 machines _(pictured)_ to projects by Yunus Energy Limited and Metro Power Company Limited in the province of Sindh.

Hot climate versions of the turbines designed to operate in temperatures of up to 45C will be used, Nordex said.

Construction will start in the spring with both projects slated to go live in summer 2016. Nordex will cover servicing for the farms for 10 years.

Local site preparations including work on the foundations, access roads and cabling will be handled by Nordex partner Descon Engineering of Lahore.

Nordex has to date completed projects in consortium with Descon with a combined volume of 150MW in Pakistan.

Metro Power chief executive Danish Iqbal said: “With this contract, we have opted for a strong vendor with German machinery and a solid track record of EPC in Pakistan and worldwide.”

Nordex board member Lars Bondo Krogsgaard added: “We will be using the currently strong momentum in the emerging markets to expand our business here.”

Nordex 100MW double in Pakistan - Onshore Wind | reNEWS - Renewable Energy News


----------



## Super Falcon

POP is only blood suckered vampire got who socks blood of people who live in sind and make some money transfer it to abroad that's what de definition of democracy for them they talk party agenda not a agenda of people from where they got mandate


----------



## Qalandari

Renovation of Mir Tombs nearly completed

During renovation







After renovation


----------



## Qalandari

Laser surgery begins in Larkana


----------



## Qalandari

Free Pharmacy to start functioning in Abbasi Shaheed Hospital


----------



## mingle

@qalandri U start making this forum dirty too with all ur rubbish ?


----------



## Qalandari

*CM announces Rs 50m for Liver Transplantation Hospital*

Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah has expressed his apprehensions over the increasing numbers of Hepatitis-B&C patients and lack of liver transplantation facilities in the province.

He announced the funding of Rs 50 million to the management of Dr Zia-uddin University Karachi for establishment of “Liver Transplantation Hospital” and called upon other entities in the medical field in private sector also to come forward and establish efficient and modern health facilities to provide better care and cure of liver deceases or its transplantation on economical rates.

Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah has expressed his apprehensions over the increaseing numbers of Hepatitis-B&C patients and lack of liver transplantation facilities in the province.

He said this observed while addressing Dr Zia-udding University convocation 2015 organised at Expo centre Karachi today as chief guest.Addressing the gathering, the chief minister said at present poor ailing people were compelled to get the liver transplantation from India or other countries with high cost. 

He said his govt had already engaged some reputable health organisations to establish Liver Transplantation Hospital here at Sindh but he wanted to increase such facilities in the provinces and asked Dr Zia-uddin University to establish Liver Transplantation Hospital for which initially the Sindh government to provide Rs 50 million and will provide additional amount when work to be started. He also announced such encouragement and incentive to other entities of medical field in the private sector.

http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/2015...tion-hospital/


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Qalandari

KARACHI: The first-ever deoxyribonucleic acid (DNA) laboratory in Sindh is set to be inaugurated on Thursday by Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah and the lab will help the provincial police and health authorities get the DNA tests done especially during emergency situations, officials said on Wednesday.

The forensic, toxicology and molecular biology lab for DNA test was established at the Liaquat University of Medical and Health Sciences (LUMHS) Jamshoro with the financial assistance of the Sindh government, the officials said.

They said the chief minister would inaugurate the lab formally at CM House on Thursday.

They added that the health department notified and authorised the lab on March 31 and it would be the first-ever lab at the LUMHS and in the province, which would help law enforcing agencies and the community in identification in cases of unidentified bodies, sexual assault convicts, paternity disputes and missing persons.

They added that like the fingerprints that came into use by detectives and police labs in 1930s, each person has a unique DNA fingerprint. Unlike the fingerprint at the fingertips that can be altered by surgery, a DNA fingerprint is same in every cell, tissue and organ of a person and it cannot be altered by any known treatment.

Consequently, said the officials, the DNA fingerprinting was rapidly becoming the primary method of identifying and distinguishing among individual human beings.

“Every living thing has a DNA,” said a health department official.

“Our lab can help in investigation by using biological specimen for forensic DNA typing. Biological specimens include blood, semen, saliva, urine, hair, teeth, bone and tissue,” he added.

The provincial government expedited its plans to establish the lab after a series of incidents in which dozens of bodies were burnt requiring DNA testing for their handover to correct relatives.

Before this lab, Sindh and other provinces would send their reports to Islamabad for testing and waited for more than a month to get results. The officials said, now the time of results would reduce to 15 days or even less.


----------



## Qalandari

*Redressing energy shortage: Solar resource mapping station installed*

*HYDERABAD: The Mehran University of Engineering and Technology (MUET) installed a solar irradiance and wind speed measuring equipment, called the solar resource mapping station, on Thursday.*

The station will provide real-time data regarding the potential of solar and wind energy to harness it for power generation.

“This project will result in continuous research towards utilisation of renewable energy resources for solving the problem of energy shortage in the country,” said MUET vice-chancellor Prof Dr Muhammad Aslam Uqaili.

The project is an initiative of the Alternative Energy Development Board and the World Bank.

MUET’s Dr Gordhan Vellasi, who is associated with the project, said that the World Bank-funded Energy Sector Management Assistance Program (Esmap) will collect data from the system and will share it with the university every day. The system will be handed over to MUET after two years.


----------



## nomi007

* Mein Zardari Ki Shalwaar Utaar Raha Hoon, Jo Jald Hi Phatne Wali Hai - Zulfiqar Mirza *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*سندھ ٹیکسٹ بک بورڈ جامشورو نے معاشرتی علوم سے آنحضرت صلے اللہ علیہ والہ وسلم اور خلفائے راشدین کی زندگی کے ابواب حذف کردیئے اس کی جگہ ماریا طورپا، بے نظیر بھٹو اور ملالہ یوسف زئی کو مثالی شخصیات کے عنوان سے باب بنا کر شامل کیا گیا۔ ان تینوں خواتین کی زندگی اور کارنامے اپنی جگہ بجا مگر نبی کریم صلے اللہ علیہ والہ وسلم کا باب نکالنے کے پیچھے کونسی سازش ہے؟ اس کے پیچھے کون ہے ؟ کیا وزیراعلی جواب دیں گے ؟

کیا ب ہمارے مسلمان بچے السلام علیکم ورحمۃ اللہ علیہ کی جگہ 
’’ہائے ‘‘ سیکھیں گے ؟

کیا اب ہمارے تہوار دیوالی، نوروز اور کرسمس ہوں گے ؟




















its development in sindh

*


----------



## nomi007

*Cheating during intermediate exams*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

Provincial Health Minister Mehtab Hussain Dahar has said that liver transplantation will be started in 

1-Sindh Institute of Urology and Transplantation

2-Dow Hospital/University and 

3-Gambat Hospital from June 2015

He said that Cardiac Surgery and Kidney Transplantation were also being done in Sukkur Civil Hospital while Angioplasty was carried out in Civil Hospital Hyderabad.

Mehtab Dahar said: ‘The government of Sindh is fully prepared to fulfil the requirements of all public hospitals and the requirements of SIUT can be meted out up to Rs 500 million.

’He told that a three-member committee had been formed to look into the affairs of Civil Hospital Hyderabad, headed by Additional Secretary Health. He said that actions were being taken against absent doctors and no one would be spared if found guilty. ‘Up-gradation of government hospitals is the part of forthcoming budget 2015-16 in order to provide facilities to the patients.’

http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/2015...nters-by-june/


----------



## Qalandari

Shah Park, Dadu


----------



## Qalandari

Clifton flyover and two Underpasses nearly completed





































Total count of flyovers and underpasses in Karachi jump up to 71


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*BIEK introduces bar-coded admit cards*

*KARACHI: 
For the first time in its history, the Board of Intermediate Education Karachi (BIEK) has introduced bar-coded admit cards for over 225,000 students who will take the Higher Secondary School Certificate exams, to be held from April 28.*

More than 135,000 Intermediate students of science, commerce, humanities, home economics and medical technology will try their luck during the first phase of the exams, which will conclude on May 20. In the second phase of these exams, starting from May 22, another band of around 90,000 students of Intermediate arts and those who are privately enrolled with the BIEK will appear for the exams.






“The step has been taken in view of growing concerns about the issue of impersonation and forgery during the Intermediate exams,” explained BIEK chairperson Prof Anwar Ahmed Zai at a press conference held on Friday to share details about the upcoming exams. “The students’ admit cards will now also have the encoded details, including actual photographs, of each of the registered candidates.”

*Prof Ahmed Zai revealed that the BIEK had provided the superintendents of each of the 113 exam centres with internet-enabled smartphones that will make the immediate verification of a candidate’s credentials possible. “In case of suspicion of impersonation, an exam centre will only need to send a photograph of the barcode to the BIEK control room, which will reply with the registered candidate’s credentials right away,” he explained. “From next year, we intend to empower the exam centres to do this verification work on their own with the help of barcode scanners.”*

For candidates appearing for their exams at centres other than the ones designated by the BIEK, examinations controller Muhammad Imran Khan Chishti said that the education board will mark all such candidates absent. In the past, many candidates have appeared for their exams at unauthorised centres, where they could anticipate ‘help’ from their relatives and friends on invigilation duty or even cheating mafias that pledge support in exchange of money.

“The centre superintendents will also be held responsible for allowing the unauthorised students to take the exams at their centres,” warned Chishti. “I am stating this loud and clear beforehand, lest any such candidates gather in front of the BIEK when the results are announced in order to stage a protest about failing their exams.”

Meanwhile, the BIEK has declared 21 exam centres out of a total of 113 centres as ‘sensitive’ and asked the controlling authority, the Sindh chief minister, to deploy the Rangers there during the exam hours.


----------



## Qalandari

Sindh police to be trained like Dubai police


----------



## Qalandari

*CHIEF MINISTER SINDH PRESENTS RS.1 MILLION TO PAKISTAN DISABLED FOUNDATION (PDF)

Karachi April, 29:* The Chief Minister Sindh Syed Qaim Ali Shah has presented donation cheque of Rs. 10 lacs to Mr. Shahid Ahmed Memon, Chairman Pakistan Disabled foundation (PDF) at CM House Karachi today for the welfare of disbaleed/ special persons. This amount of donation recently had been announced by The Chief Minister Sindh on the event of activity gathering arranged by the PDF at Karachi.

The Sindh Minister for Kachi Abadi Javaid Nagori, the Special Assistants to CM Waqar Mehdi, Rashid Rabani, Co-ordinator to CM Muhammad Siddique Abu Bhai, Principal Secretary to CM Alumdin Bullo and other officers and representatives of PDF were present on this occasion.

Talking on the occasion, The Chief Minister Sindh said that PPP government has always actively participated and contributed in the charity activities in addition to provide basic amenities to the poor, disabled and destitute people through its development activities.

He said that Sindh Government was also financing & strengthening the Charity Hospitals, Academic Institution reforming organization for their noble activities and it to continue this support forever. Besides, the Sindh Government was implementing another separate project to mobilize the community for its Socio-Economic development with huge investment.

He said that disabled and special person could be converted into a strong and meaningfull human resources through their education, training and capacity building and added that Sindh Government was working on such projects through its planning & Development Department and activating N.G.Os.

The Chairman Pakistan Disabled Foundation Shahid Ahmed Memon, talking on the occasion appreciated the Sindh Government efforts for the welfare of disabled, special and destituted person of the society.

CHIEF MINISTER SINDH PRESENTS RS.1 MILLION TO PAKISTAN DISABLES FOUNDATION (PDF) | Pakistan Peoples Party Official


----------



## Qalandari

*
Sindh govt promises 1,000 apartments in Lyari

KARACHI: The Sindh government will construct 1,000 apartments for the people of Lyari while civic issues, such as drinking water and sewerage system, will also be improved soon.*

Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah directed the local government department to take measures to implement the Lyari Development Package, which includes uplift schemes worth Rs1 billion, provision of water within three months and the establishment of Bilawal Bhutto Engineering College.

Presiding over a meeting at CM House on Tuesday, Shah said that the package includes construction of low-cost residential apartments. “I want to implement the water supply scheme within three months.”

“Rehabilitation of Lyari’s drainage system needs to be given first priority otherwise it will be quite difficult to save the old area in case of a heavy downpour,” said katchi abadis minister Javed Nagori.

Shah directed local government minister Sharjeel Memon to upgrade the suction pumps installed to extract the sewerage water from Lyari at all the pumping stations. “Meanwhile, a survey of the rehabilitation of the old water supply line laid during the tenure of Benazir Bhutto should be conducted,” he said. “The RO plants installed there should also be made operational. Our party chief has given three months and I am giving you two-and-a-half months to fulfil his promise.”

According to development additional chief secretary Waseem Ahmed, Rs500 million have already been allocated for the engineering college. “The foundation stone of the college can be laid whenever the government decides.”

The CM directed Memon to visit Spencer Eye Hospital and restore it. “This is a historical hospital and its leading doctors have made it an institution,” said Shah. He also directed Nagori and Pakistan Peoples Party South district president Haji Qasim Baloch to identify the location for the flats. It was also decided in the meeting that the roads in the narrow streets of Lyari will be made of rolled concrete but this measure will be taken once the drainage system has been rehabilitated.


----------



## Qalandari

Qaim lays foundation stone of solar power system in Sukkur

Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah laid the foundation stone of a 600 kilowatt solar power system at Sukkur Institute of Business Administration in Sukkur.

Addressing the ceremony, the chief minister said the provincial government is making concerted efforts to overcome energy shortage.

Radio Pakistan


----------



## Qalandari

Roadworks in Moro, Dadu under progress


----------



## Qalandari

City Court in Mirpurkhas under construction


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## KarachiNationalist

Half of the development in this thread has nothing to do with Pee Pee Pee, for example that Bahria Underpass in Khi. Rural "Sinned" is piss poor poverty and conditions there are worse than Central Africa thanks to decades of waderays controlling the region.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Campaign against defaulters of motor vehicle tax being launched

In Sindh, a campaign against defaulters of motor vehicle tax is being launched from tomorrow across the province.

It will continue till 8th of next month. Presiding over a high level meeting in Karachi, Provincial Minister for Excise and Taxation Giyan Chand said thirteen teams have been formed for Karachi and one each for every district of the province.

Radio Pakistan


----------



## Qalandari

*Rs97m cheques handed over to people affected by timber market fire*

KARACHI: Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah distributed cheques for Rs97.730 million as compensation among 220 people, affected by the Timber Market fire, at a simple ceremony held in Chief Minister House here on Thursday.

Of the total amount, Rs86.084 million was given to 151 traders and the remaining Rs11.646 million was distributed among 69 affected people of residential buildings near the market which were also damaged by the huge fire about three months ago.

The chief minister said on the occasion that he had fulfilled his promise he had made at the time of the tragic fire incident and recalled the government had formed a committee in consultation with the Karachi Chamber of Commerce & Industry (KCCI) and Timber Market Association to conduct a three-phased survey of the damage and suggest immediate financial assistance, compensation for material and business losses and financial help on account of damage to shops and buildings.

He said the first two phases had been completed and the recommendations of the committee had been implemented. “We have now directed the committee to complete the survey report of the third phase about damage to shops and buildings,” he said.

He assured the affectees that his government would act on whatever recommendations were made by the committee in the third phase.

“We want complete rehabilitation of business activities at the Timber Market in light of directives of party co-chairman and ex-president Asif Ali Zardari,” he said, adding the PPP government and leadership had always extended help to business community in its time of trial.

He said the PPP government had also provided financial assistance of up to Rs3 billion for the rehabilitation of the Boltan Market affectees.

Leader of business community Siraj Qasim Teli lauded the Sindh government for providing timely relief to the affectees of two major tragedies, the Timber Market and the Boultan Market fire incidents.

As many as 1,751 affectees of Boultan Market had received compensation for their losses and now more than 200 affectees of Timber Market fire incident had been provided financial assistance, he said.

The president of Timber Market Association, Suleman Soomro, appreciated the chief minister’s efforts for providing relief to the affectees to help them resume commercial activities at the market as soon as possible.

Sindh Minister for Health Jam Mehtab Dahar, Minister for Kutchi Abadis Jawaid Ahmed Nagori, special assistants to CM Rashid Rabbani and Waqar Mehdi, KCCI President Iftikhar Vohra, Karachi Commissioner Shoaib Siddiqui, Additional IG Sindh Police Ghulam Qadir Thebo and other officers concerned and representatives of business community also attended the ceremony.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## OTTOMAN

Qalandari said:


>



Do you have idea, how much money is consumed by PPP in last 10 years? and you are showing us this ´khokha´? underpass and ancillary roads built by Malik Riaz? and the watering of grass by enslaved Sindhis in Mirpur Khas...?

Sharam magar tum ko nahi ati...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Efforts on to overcome water shortages: Sharjeel

Sindh Minister for Information and Local Government Sharjeel Inam Memon has said the government is taking steps on war footing to overcome water shortages in Karachi.

In a statement, he said that a plan for the supply of 65 mgd water has been started along with the present K-IV and Dhabeji pumping station projects.

The Minister said a committee headed by Commissioner Karachi Shoaib Ahmed Siddiqi has been formed and it is working round the clock to overcome water crisis in the city.

Radio Pakistan


----------



## nomi007

* Check The Reaction Of Ayyan Ali For Asif Zardari And Quite Different For Benazir Bhutto *

*



*
*my qalandari*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## OTTOMAN

nomi007 said:


> * Check The Reaction Of Ayyan Ali For Asif Zardari And Quite Different For Benazir Bhutto *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *my qalandari*


poor girl seemed to be proud of being in love with chief of tribe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Renovation of ancient mosque in Thatta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Qalandari

Work on 2,400 MW power plant is underway at Thar

Work on twenty-four hundred megawatt coal based power plant is underway at Thar Coal Field at a cost of two billion dollars.

Our Karachi correspondent Altaf Pirzado reports that the project is a joint venture of Sindh Engro Coal Company and the Sindh government and has also been brought under the umbrella of Pak-China economic corridor.

The project is expected to become operational by 2017.

Official sources informed that exploration of the Thar Coal has been accelerated to meet the national energy requirements.

They said if Thar Coal is fully tapped and utilized it will help in overcoming current national energy crisis in the country.

Radio Pakistan


----------



## Qalandari

Library in Thar inaugurated


----------



## Qalandari

*Labour colonies to get schools*

KARACHI: The Sindh government on Friday announced to establish schools and technical training centres in labour colonies to provide free education and skill training to workers children besides establishing new labour colonies with health and education facilities.

People’s Labour Bureau on World Labour Day revisited devolving Employees Oldage Benefit Institution (EOBI), Workers Welfare Fund to provinces, withdrawal of privatisation and evolution of new labour policy.

Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah announced to hold South Asian Labour Conference in Sindh this year and Asian Labour Conference next year.

He announced to send five children of workers abroad for free higher education. He announced for evolving new provincial labour policy with consultation of labour bodies within two months.

Pakistan People’s Party has worked for workers and not only restored and protected their rights but empowered them by legalising their rights.

He said the Sindh government has sought from federal government for devolution of EOBI and WWF to provinces many times through letters and summaries and even taken this matter into Council of Common Interests (CCI) meeting.

PPP Vice President Sherry Rehman emphasised representation of women in all workers and welfare-oriented organisations to activate this very important segment of society.

Labour colonies to get schools


----------



## Qalandari

*Biometric attendance system for schoolteachers introduced


NAWABSHAH: Secretary Education Sindh Dr Fazlullah Pechohu inaugurated the Biometric Attendance System for government schoolteachers at a local auditorium here on Saturday. *

Talking to the media, Dr Fazlullah said the government had launched a campaign against the absent teachers with the help of the District Management Group, the district administration and the judiciary but all in vain as the campaign yielded no positive results.

He said show cause notices were served on hundreds of ghost teachers but it also did not pay. He said the government has now introduced the biometric attendance system at the government schools.

He said the system will include two phases. He said the data of the government schoolteachers would be collected in the first phase and the attendance process would start in the second.

He said a large number of teachers are practicing law, working as journalists and are associated with some other business but are drawing salaries from the education department.

He was optimistic that the biometric system would expose ghost teachers and those doing two jobs at the same time. He said there are scores of teachers serving in foreign countries and if they fail to come in biometric system their salaries would be stopped in the first phase and would be removed from service in the second phase.

He said another system under the title of ILLMI is being launched during the coming week through which the students would be able to inform the control room of the education department about their absent teacher. The control room would immediately collect the information about the school and its location and it would follow a strict action against the absent teacher.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Roadworks in rural areas continue


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

SA passes bill to set up Indus University of Health Sciences in Karachi

Sindh Assembly on Monday unanimously adopted the establishment of Indus University of Health Sciences in Karachi bill 2015.

The bill was tabled by Sindh Minister for Parliamentary Affairs Dr. Sikandar Mandhro which was supported by almost all the members belonging to treasury and opposition benches.

Radio Pakistan


----------



## Qalandari

Thank you PPP for Multan International Airport


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

__________________


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## wiqi21

Qalandari said:


>


where this flyover is located?


----------



## Qalandari

wiqi21 said:


> where this flyover is located?



S.M Farooque road

Jam Sadiq Ali Bridge


----------



## Qalandari

Inauguration of constructed road in Matiari


----------



## Qalandari

Inauguration of houses developed by SMBB housing scheme in Matiari


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari

*



*


*KARACHI- As many as 35 new dialysis machines will be installed in three hospitals of Karachi Metropolitan Corporation by June 30.*

Sources in the KMC told Medical News that dyalysis machines would be installed at KMC’s Sarfaraz Rafiqui Shaheed Hospital, Landhi Medical Complex and Federal B’ Area’s Kidney Center where kidney patients will be provided free of cost treatment.

Moreover, Abbasi Shaheed Hospital’s dialysis machines will also be upgraded shortly so as to provide maximum health facilities to citizens in their nearby health care centres, the sources said, adding that the project of installing dialysis machines was being supervised by KMC Administrator Saqib Soomro.

35 dialysis machines to be installed at KMC hospitals | Medical News Pakistan


----------



## Qalandari

*
KARACHI – Lyari General Hospital (LGH) Karachi administration has decided to establish Skin, Nephrology and Burns Departments in the hospital, while Radiology Department would also be upgraded soon, sources at LGH told the media recently. *

An administrative officer of Lyari General Hospital, on condition of anonymity, said; Hospital administration has decided to set up skin, nephrology and burns departments in the hospital as these major departments were not established so far in the hospital, despite planning for several years.

It was also decided that the outdated machinery will be up-graded in the radiology department of the hospital, as currently the diagnostic machines at the facility are not producing good results.

He said; A summery has been sent to provincial health department for establishment of new departments in the hospital and development work would be started soon after its approval. He informed that; Although doctors and other staff are available to run skin, nephrology and burns departments, but due to lack wards and other facilities, these departments could not be opened yet.

He said; A rising number of skin, nephrology and burns injuries cases are occurring in the area, so there is an urgent need for proper departments in the hospital, to cater to patients at a local level.

Sources said; patients with skin, nephrology and burns emergency requirements are being referred to other public and private sector hospitals, due to lack of facilities in the hospital. Over 3,000 patients visit this hospital’s OPDs on a daily basis.

Medical Superintendent, Lyari General Hospital, Dr Aziz Soomro, was reached over phone but he refused to respond.

Skin, Nephrology and Burns Departments at Lyari General Hospital | Medical News Pakistan


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Pakistan's tallest skyscraper coming to Karachi

KARACHI:Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah on Monday approved the proposed construction plan of a 46-floor high rise building with the conditions to complete other requirements such as environmental and traffic de-congestion studies. A board meeting was under the chairmanship of the CM.

In the meeting the CM Sindh was given a briefing on the proposed building plan by the architect of the building to be constructed on a plot measuring 4044.00 square yards located in Civil Lines Quarters, Victoria Road, Karachi.

According to the proposal the building would have 46-floor with basements, a large car parking of seven floors from 2nd to 8th floor, 9th to 10th floor reception while from 11th to 39th floor there would be flats and on 40th floor the building would have its solar panels again from 41 to 45 floor it would have apartments and on the roof top the building would have a helipad.

The CM asked the architect to conduct the EPA and Traffic-de-congestion studies before starting the construction. To a question, the architect told the meeting that the building would have its own power plant, therefore they would not need power connection.

Pakistan’s tallest skyscraper coming to Karachi







Govt prepares plan for two new development projects

The Sindh Government has decided to add two new separate development components, each to ensure community development at grass root level and improve the standard of higher education upto international level.

This was decided in a consultative meeting presiding over by Chief Minister for preparation of new ADP proposals for Financial Year 2015-16 in Karachi.

He directed the officers to keep separate budgetary provision for the universities.

Presided over a Sindh High Density Development Board in Karachi, Chief Minister approved construction plan of a 46-floor high rise building with the conditions to complete other requirements such as environmental and traffic de-congestion studies.

The meeting told that the building would have its own power plant, therefore they would be no need to get a power connection.

The building would also have a RO plant, therefore the building would not get water connection.

Radio Pakistan


----------



## Qalandari

*Sindh government announces incentives for teachers*

KARACHI: The Sindh government has allowed incentives to teachers under the administrative control of Bureau of Curriculum and Extension Wing, Sindh, Jamshoro.

According to a memorandum issued by the Finance Department, the teachers of BS-15 will be sent to BS-17 after 9 years of service; from BS-17 to BS-18 after 14 years and BS-18 to BS-19 after 21 years.

Drawing master/drawing instructor/junior drawing instructor/arts instructors/equivalent teachers of BS-14 will be awarded next higher grade i.e. BS-15 after 9 years; BS-15 to BS-16 after 14 years and BS-16 to BS-17 after 21 years.

Drawing teacher/physical training instructor/oriental teacher/junior school teacher/music teacher/equivalent teachers (BS-9) will be granted next grade i.e. BS-12 after 9 years; BS-12 to BS-14 after 14 years; BS-14 to BS-15 after 21 years and BS-15 to BS-16 after 25 years.

Primary School Teacher/equivalent Teachers (BS-7) will be awarded next higher grade BS- 10 after 09 years; BS-10 to BS-11 after 14 years; BS-11 to BS-14 after 21 years and BS-14 to BS-15 after 25 years.

However, the benefit of time scale will be considered and allowed on the recommendations of respective competent forum after scrutiny of service record/ACRs etc. instead of allowing by the simple notification.

Higher grade will be considered as perusal to the incumbent without allowing premature increment at the time of pay fixation in higher grade and the award of higher scale will not create any right to claim of higher post.

Sindh government announces incentives for teachers


----------



## Qalandari

Inauguration of Electrification of different villages in Matiari


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007

Ay Ki Item Aay Yaar
BinDas LoG | Facebook


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*NICVD gets go-ahead for rehabilitation*

*KARACHI: The Sindh chief minister and chairperson of the National Institute of Cardio Vascular Diseases (NICVD) board, Qaim Ali Shah, has approved Rs1.1 billion for construction and improvement of the cardiovascular facility so that it can be made into a state-of-the-art institute.*

Giving a presentation at a meeting on Tuesday, NICVD executive director Dr Nadeem Qamar said the institute was established in 1960 with 300 beds. Currently, it has only 650 beds. “Keeping in view the growing population pressure, there is a need to increase the number of wards and beds for which additional staff, such as senior and junior doctors, paramedical staff and administrative staff members, must be hired,” he said.

Qamar said that the additional financial impact of the new faculty and administrative staff appointments will come to Rs14.6 million monthly while it will cost Rs175.6 million per year. He also said the hospital has three medical wards and two surgical wards. The hospital needs at least six medical wards and three surgical wards with each ward having 100 beds. “We want to establish a vascular surgery department as well,” he said.

Dr Qamar proposed to increase the salary of postgraduates working at the hospital. “The postgraduates are responsible for the working of a hospital. Unfortunately, they are reluctant to work with NICVD because it offers low salaries,” he explained.

Currently, the Fellowship of the College of Physicians and Surgeons (FCPS) trainees are given a stipend of Rs42,500, Diploma in Cardiology holders are given Rs17,000, trainee resident medical officers get Rs32,000 and Members of College of Physicians and Surgeons in anaesthesia are given Rs42,500. According to Qamar, FCPS trainees salary should be increased to Rs75,000 while the others should be increased to Rs50,000. All of these proposals were approved by the chief minister.

There are 115 employees working at NICVD on a daily-wage basis. The chief minister directed the executive director to regularise their services.

The board also approved the appointment of specialists on a contract basis through the Cardiovascular Foundation. The board also approved the signing of a contract with Medtronic for the rehabilitation of hospital. Medtronic is an American Company that wants to rebuild NICVD’s ICU, operating theatre and refurbish its catheterisation laboratory in order to make the hospital into a world-class institution.

The other decisions the board took included giving drawing and disbursing officers powers to senior officers for amounts less than Rs100,000, the preparation of a master plan for next 50 years and the redesign of resident medical officers as associate physicians. The chief minister also approved an internal audit of the NICVD by an independent auditor.


----------



## Qalandari

KMC-MEDIBANK TRUST INK AGREEMENT FOR SETTING UP OF FREE PHARMACY IN ABBASI SHAHEED HOSPITAL 

Karachi Metropolitan Corporation’s Abbasi Shaheed Hospital and the MediBank Trust have signed a Memorandum of Understanding(MoU) for establishment of a Free Pharmacy for providing free of cost medicines to the poor and needy patients.

On behalf of KMC the Senior Director Medical & Health Services Dr. Salma Kausar and from MediBank the trustee Tariq Mehmood signed the memorandum which will be for five years and renewable on yearly basis with the mutual consent of both the parties.

Under the agreement KMC will provide the space free of cost properly furnished for facilitation centre, whereas the MediBank Trust will provide free drugs prescribed in the O.P.Ds for the poor & needy patients.

The doctor nominated by Abbasi Shaheed Hospital will be furnished MediBank patient’s cards as per the policy on daily basis. The MediBank patient card and prescription slip will be presented by the patient at Medibank Trust Counter/Pharmacy for issuance of medicines.



*Four govt hospitals to get free medicine*

KARACHI: Medibank Trust would provide free medicine to patients in four government hospitals in Karachi in memory of the colleagues and their relatives who have passed away; this was announced by the Medibank Trust in a launching ceremony held at a local hotel on Monday.

The hospitals where clinics are to be set up include Abbasi Shaheed Hospital (ASH), Jinnah Postgraduate Medical Centre (JPMC), Civil Hospital Karachi and Pakistan Railway Hospital. Initially, 40 life-saving medicines would be provided.

Medibank clinic at ASH will be named after 12th Commoner Dr Sundus Qureshi which was inaugurated by her mother, while clinic at JPMC will be named after the late wife of Commissioner Karachi Shoaib Ahmed Siddiqi, which was inaugurated by his daughter Saba Siddiqi.

Earlier, IG Ghulam Haider Jamali gave lunch to the participants. Chief Secretary Siddique Memon, PNSCChairman Arif Elahi, Additional Secretary Establishment Islamabad, Accountant Director General Evaluation Pakistan Customs Samera Nazeer, Collector Customs Rubina Wasti, DC Malir Qazi Jan Muhammad, Auria Jan Maqbool, Senior Director ASH Salma Kausar, Executive Director of JPMC Professor Anisul Hasan Bhatti and other senior officers of different were also present.

The commissioner hoped that the clinics being set would help fulfill needs of patients. It would provide 12th Commonors of Civil Services Academy a chance to serve the humanity in cooperation with the hospitals for which he extended his gratitude to them. He said Medibanks Trust is already serving in other provinces and now the trust has decided to work in Sindh which is being started from Karachi.

4 govt hospitals to get free medicine


----------



## Qalandari

672-megawatt energy project from garbage in Karachi

Sindh Government is initiating a project under Public Private Partnership to produce 672 megawatts of electricity from garbage in Karachi to help reduce the power shortage in the country.

The project will be a joint venture of Sindh Government and US based Princeton Environment Group that will execute the project.

The project will also help clean the city.

Radio Pakistan


----------



## Qalandari

Sindh Govt, Chinese company to enhance potential of agriculture sector

The Sindh Government in collaboration with a Chinese company is starting a program in the province to enhance the potential of agriculture sector and to develop all components /organizations in the sector to ensure sustainable green revolution and Food Security in the province.

Under the project, traditional cultivation will be converted to modern methodology with use of latest powerful input articles.

The project also includes effective technical training of the agriculture officers and progressive farmers for their capacity building that will be provided by the Chinese firm.

The Chinese firm will also provide their expertise in the establishment of competent fertilizer units, seed development institutes and efficient water technology not only to grow more but to get more yield from the crops and conduct studies for future development.

Radio Pakistan


----------



## Qalandari

*Sindh government launches Rs 9958 million Karachi-Thatta dual carriageway*

KARACHI: The Sindh Government has launched the mega development project in road sector by signing concession agreement for construction of Karachi-Thatta Dual carriage way with a total cost of Rs. 9,958 million under the Public Private Partnership (PPP) mode of investment.

The total cost of this project Rs. 9958 million includes Rs. 7,499 million as total construction cost and Rs 2460 million as the total project development cost.As per financial structure, 70 per cent of the project cost that is Rs 6,971 million will be arranged through commercial loan and the remaining 30 per cent Rs. 2,987 million will be contributed through equity by both partners in which 53.3 per cent equal to Rs. 1,593 million will be contributed by F.W.O whereas the remaining 46.7 per cent equal to Rs. 1,394 million will be borne by the Government of Sindh.

Sindh CM Syed Qaim Ali Shah, Sindh Minister for Finance Syed Murad Ali Shah, Sindh Minister for Information and Local Government Sharjeel Inam Memon, Director General F.W.O Muhammad Afzal Khan, Director Plans F.W.O Brigadier Sultan, Additional Chief Secretary P&D Muhammad Waseem, Secretary Finance Sohail Rajput, officers from Provincial Works and Services, Finance Department, Board of Investment attended and witnessed the signing ceremony.While Sindh Government's Chief Engineer Works and Services Syed Pervaiz Ali Shah and Director Plans F.W.O Brigadier Sultan signed agreement on behalf of their organisations.

Addressing the ceremony, the CM Sindh said that Karachi-Thatta dual carriage- way was a most important project which is to be linked with Thatta to Mithi road onward to Islamkot and Thar coal field areas, carrying overall road length to 296 kilometres.

He said that it is also important that we have signed the agreement, with the F.W.O which according to him was a very much technically sound organisation of this country. By virtue of its capacity, the FWO will complete this project in between one and half year or before.

He said that this dual carriage way will serve millions of commuters, travelling along Karachi-Thatta and will open new avenues of income, employment, trade and investment opportunities in the area through creation of soft infrastructure for social development.

Sindh Minister for Finance Syed Murad Ali Shah while addressing the ceremony said that the PPP project being initiated under the innovative ideas of Peoples Party leadership are not only limited to the infrastructure projects but it includes projects from the other sectors including energy, health and education Departments.

He further added that the Education Department recently handed over the management of three schools of Khairpur to a well reputed education management organisation under PPP mode in the process of improving the education at local level in Sindh.

The Health Department lately signed a services and management contract with reputable medical institutions including Indus Hospital, Dr. Ziauddin and Aman Foundation for uplifting majors Hospitals in Sindh.

Similarly Sindh Government also initiated Nooriabad Power project of 100 KV under PPP mode. He said that we have also successfully completed the Hyderabad- Mirpurkhas dual carriage road under PPP mode of investment and also planning other mega development project for infrastructure development.

Director General FWO Muhammad Afzal Khan while addressing the ceremony said that presently FWO was executing many mega infrastructure development projects including maintenance of Lahore - Islamabad Motorway.

He said that a mega project of M-9 Motorway from Karachi to Hyderabad is being started within month's time and would be completed before the stipulated period, similarly Karachi-Thatta dual road would also be completed in a year after starting the work on ground.

He said that financial close for the project is expected by the end of the July 2015 and after that very soon we expect to arrange ground breaking ceremony of this project. He said that FWO shall design, finance build, operate and transfer the project and it is also required to operate and maintain the dual carriage-way throughout the life of concession period of 25 years.

Source


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

A glimpse of 2012


----------



## Qalandari

Water supply scheme inaugurated at Johi, Dadu district


----------



## Qalandari

Inauguration of Gymkhana club in Dadu


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Inauguration of solar energy for Achro village in Thar​


----------



## nomi007

its all ur whole progress


----------



## wiqi21

What do say about this Mr.

*سندھ مڈل تعلیم کے لحاظ سے ’’بدترین‘‘ صوبہ قرار*





درجہ بندی کیلیے بچوں کے داخلے، سیکھنے کا معیار، تکمیل اور صنفی مساوات جیسے پیمانوں کو مدنظر رکھتے ہوئے ہر ضلعے کو تعلیمی اسکور دیا گیا۔ فوٹو : فائل

اسلام آباد: آٹھویں جماعت تک کی تعلیم کے لحاظ سے صوبہ سندھ ملک کا بدترین خطہ ہے، یہ رپورٹ الف اعلان اور ایس ڈی پی آئی نامی غیر سرکاری تنظیموں نے مشترکہ طور پر جاری کی جس میں پرائمری اور مڈل تعلیم کے سرکاری اسکولوں کے لحاظ سے ملک بھر کے اضلاع کی الگ الگ درجہ بندی کی گئی ہے۔

درجہ بندی کیلیے بچوں کے داخلے، سیکھنے کا معیار، تکمیل اور صنفی مساوات جیسے پیمانوں کو مدنظر رکھتے ہوئے ہر ضلعے کو تعلیمی اسکور دیا گیا، غیر سرکاری سالانہ رپورٹ کو ترتیب دینے کیلیے سرکاری اداروں کی جانب سے فراہم کیے گئے اعداد و شمار استعمال کیے گئے ہیں، رپورٹ میں پاکستان کو اسلام آباد سمیت 8 خطوں میں تقسیم کیا گیا جہاں 8 ویں جماعت تک کی تعلیم کیلیے 143اضلاع کی درجہ بندی کی گئی ہے۔

قومی درجہ بندی میں آخری 50 میں سے 22 اضلاع صوبہ سندھ کے ہیں، صوبے کے کل 24 میں سے صرف 2 اضلاع، کراچی اورحیدرآباد مڈل اسکولوں کی درجہ بندی میں بالترتیب 45 ویں اور 48 ویں نمبر پرآئے، مڈل اسکولوں کے اعتبار سے تیار کی گئی فہرست میں صوبہ سندھ کے 90 فیصد سے زائد، صوبہ بلوچستان کے 31 میں سے 14، یعنی 45 فیصد اضلاع آخری 50 میں شامل ہیں۔

دونوں صوبوں کی نسبت، وفاق کے زیرانتظام قبائلی علاقوں یعنی فاٹا میں مڈل اسکولوں کی درجہ بندی کہیں بہتر ہے، وہاں کے 9 میں سے صرف 2 اضلاع آخری 50 میں آئے ہیں، 4 سرِ فہرست اضلاع آزاد کشمیر سے ہیں جو مجموعی طور پر بھی اِس فہرست میں اولین ہے کیونکہ اس کے تمام 10 اضلاع20 سرِفہرست اضلاع میں شامل ہیں۔


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*Kicking them out: Education dept starts crackdown on ‘fake’ teachers*

*KARACHI: 
After holding his ground against thousands of illegal appointments of schoolteachers in Karachi, the Sindh education department’s additional chief secretary has turned his attention to the rest of the province.*

Beginning with Naushero Feroze district, additional chief secretary Dr Fazlullah Pechuho has directed officials to collect the records of service, as well as the academic and professional qualifications of around 145,400 schoolteachers across the province for verification, confirmed his office on Friday.

Dr Pechuho’s personal secretary, Abdul Jabbar Bhatti, had already issued a letter to the Naushero Feroze district education officers for primary, secondary and higher secondary education on April 24. “[The] teaching staff of the education and literacy department in Naushero Feroze district has been enjoying [the professional and financial] benefits of fake and fabricated certificates since 1992 without getting recommendations from the competent forum envisaged by the government,” wrote Bhatti.






“In order to ascertain the [facts], you are requested to collect the original service books from the teachers as well as their original academic and professional certificates along with relevant [appointment, promotion and increment] orders,” added the letter, directing the district education officers to submit these documents to Dr Pechuho in person on May 20.

If implemented across the province, this step is likely to make headway in bringing the public education system, which has been regulated by politically-appointed teachers for over two decades, to a level where it can compete with the private sector.

The Sindh education department’s special secretary, Syed Zakir Ali Shah, when approached by _The Express Tribune_, appeared positive about the prospects of this step. “We are committed to throwing out all the fake teachers from the system,” he stated. “The verification of teachers’ credentials will give an upper hand to the department because they claim to be victims and approach the courts whenever we decide to take action against them.”

According to the Institute of Social and Policy Sciences’ report on public financing of education in the country, Sindh’s schoolteachers are entitled to receive a whopping Rs101.4 billion in salaries and allowances — 68 per cent of the total provincial education budget for the current fiscal year.

Several thousand of these teachers, especially in but not limited to the districts of Khairpur, Dadu, Sukkur, Thatta, Naushero Feroze, Jacobabad, Ghotki and Sanghar, have been appointed on political basis during the tenures of successive governments, asserted another senior education department official. “These teachers eat up most of the education budget every year while doing nothing at all,” he added.

Even the Pakistan Peoples Party lawmaker from Sanghar district, Shazia Atta Marri, accepted that the teachers in Sindh were used more for electioneering and political gains instead of teaching. “Phrases such as ‘teacher jis ka hoga, vote uss ka hoga’ [he who has the teacher on his side has the vote] are the regrettable reality of our political consciousness,” she told _The Express Tribune_. “Without singling out any specific party, my political fraternity is to be blamed for this tragedy.”


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*Europeans keen to invest in Karachi’s infrastructure: Stefano

KARACHI: European countries are keen to make more investment in Karachi in the fields of energy, infrastructure, agriculture and fisheries, as it is an ideal place for business.*

This was stated by Stefano Gato, who as the head of a European Union’s (EU) delegation called on Sindh Governor Dr. Ishratul Ebad at Governor House, here on Tuesday evening.

Stefano Gato briefed the Governor about EU investment in Pakistan, especially Karachi. He told the Governor that several European countries are interested to make more investment in different sectors and mega projects in Karachi. He said Karachi is a suitable place where profit is certain.

He hoped that EU investment will help eradicate poverty and unemployment in Karachi and rest of the country.

The Governor told the EU delegation that the ongoing security forces’ action against terrorists and criminals has created a positive impression abroad, adding that visible decline has been witnessed in all types of crimes in Karachi, the commercial hub of the country, andit has been acknowledged by the business community.

Dr Ishratul Ebad said that utilisation of Karachi’s full potential by investing here will definitely give positive results, as companies which have invested here are earning profits*.

Europeans keen to invest in Karachi’s infrastructure: Stefano | AAJ News

*


----------



## Qalandari

Sindh Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah chairs a meeting with a Chinese delegation for implementation of Karachi Light Rail project. PHOTO: APP

*Infrastructure investment: Govt to launch $1.27bn Karachi Light Rail project*

*KARACHI: The Sindh government has decided to launch a $1.27 billion Karachi Light Rail Brown Line project and expect it to be completed by the beginning of 2018.*

A committee has also been constituted to remove all the bottlenecks so that the proposed project can be started on October 1. This was decided at a meeting of Sindh government representatives and the Chinese company Sinosure at CM House on Monday. This meeting was presided over by Sindh Chief Mininster Qaim Ali Shah.

In their presentation, the Chinese team said that the project will start from Singer round-about via Korangi, Shah Faisal Road and Rashid Minhas Road. It will have a terminal station at Anda Morr on the north side of Nagan Chowrangi overpass.

The total length of the Brown Line project is 18.38 kilometres, of which 20.63 per cent or 3.7 kilometres will be underground while 12.92 kilometres will be elevated.

The project will have 13 stations, of which, three will be underground while 10 will be elevated, with one rolling stock base and operational control centres. The team expects the passenger volume to reach 20,000 to 70,0000 persons per one-way trip during peak hours.

This project will be able to generate Rs3 billion annually and can fetch up to Rs3.5 billion a year if advertisement and stalls are set up at each station.

The Sinosure group told the chief minister that 60 per cent of the total cost will be a 13-year Chinese loan while the Sindh government will have to pay 40 per cent of the total cost. The Chinese team said that 11 of their experts have made four trips to Karachi and each trip was of 20 days. During their visit they conducted soil investigation, site surveys, traffic information studies and coordinated with different Sindh government departments.

They told the chief minister that they have formed a 50-member team with 20 design experts and 30 construction experts to prepare a project proposal, conduct a feasibility study, prepare concept and pre-preliminary designs of civil and electrical works, signaling and the preparation of documents for the Chinese loan within two months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

People like you really need to get their heads out of their arse. You people do not give a sh*t about Pakistan as a country. You only care about yourself and how to benefit yourself. You and your ilk need to be taken on a plane and then have the plane crash in the middle of pacific ocean.


----------



## Qalandari

Schematic plan of Karachi light rail project


----------



## nomi007

bachara bilo rani se nai mil sakha





بھٹو کو قاتلانہ حملے سے بچانے والا گمنام ہیرو رکشہ ڈرائیور روشن علی چل بسا | JavedCh.Com


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Project-1 Drainage of Qasimabad Ph-I Cost 350 Million, work on gravity about to complete


----------



## Qalandari

*Karachi police establish cell to register FIR online*
*
KARACHI: Karachi police have come up with facilitation services for citizens as it have established cell for registration of First Information Report (FIR) online.*

The cell will be worked under supervision of Senior Superintendent of Police (SSP) and it will work round the clock for 24 hours.

The masses now can be registered FIR by, SMS, e-mails and on website.

The police official said that the new facilitation service has been introduced that masses could register FIR sitting in home.

Karachi police establish cell to register FIR online | The News Tribe


----------



## nomi007

*See How much PPP’s Nisar Khuhro is Enjoying Mujra in a Private Party




*


----------



## Qalandari

*WB bringing green revolution to Sindh*

KARACHI: The Sindh government in collaboration with World Bank (WB) has conceived mega development projects to modernise agriculture sector, improve its productivity and its access to market.

The Sindh Agriculture Growth Project (SAGP) has been launched with total estimated cost of Rs 8867.463 million, similarly another project of Sindh Irrigated Agricultural Productivity Enhancement Project (SIAPEP) has also been prepared with estimated cost of Rs 30 billion and was likely be launched within months.

This would bring green revolution and increase productivity and farm income to better socio-economic condition of farmers.

Presiding over a meeting to expedite implementation on SAGP recently launched with 86 percent financial assistance of total cost from WB, Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah said agriculture, including livestock was only sector, which was providing income and employment to 70 percent to 80 percent population of this province.

Qaim said by lining of a part of Rohri Canal, 20,000 acre of land has been reclaimed near Nawabshah.

“Khairpur and Sukkur have great potential for dates production but our verities are not compatible in international market.”

He asked project management to import date plants of high quality from the United Arab Emirates or other country and introduce latest technology including establishment of tissue culture laboratory, cold storage maturation and proceeding plants on modern lines.

SAGP has been conceived to improve productivity and market access of small and medium producers in onion, chillies, dates and rice products and avoid post harvest loss through efficient management and modern technology.

Planning Development Additional Chief Secretary Muhammad Wasim said Rs 6236.778 million were reserved for agriculture component while reaming amount of Rs 2630.685 million for livestock components of Agriculture Department would be paid soon.

Rs 1226.225 million are included which will be contributed by formers/community. While rest of the money would be from WB as a soft loan.

Executive Committee of National Economic Council in February 2014 approved this project but after completing all formalities including project agreement this project started in July 2014 and it would be completed in June 2019. This project would benefit overall 112,000 farmers.

Agriculture Additional Secretary Agha Abdul Qadir said that by implementing this project productivity of red chillies would increase from 2.6 tonnes per hectare to 3.27 tonnes per hectare, similarly onion production to enhance from 12 tonnes per hectare to 20 tonnes likewise dates to increase from 8.15 tonnes to 9 tonnes per hectare and rice from 3.3 tonnes per hectare to 4.5 tonnes per hectare.

He said 31,020 chillies farmers, 33,360 onion farmers, 40,000 rice farmers and 7,980 date growers would be benefited.

Sindh Minister for Livestock Jam Khan Shoro said, “We have started implementation in last July 2014 and established Project Management Unit (PMU) each at Hyderabad, Tharparkar and Mirpurkhas. We are going to establish artificial insemination centre at Tando Jam.”

He said Tharparkar District has great potential of animal and we have identified 16 milk pockets in Tharparkar and 5 milk pockets in Mirpurkhas district where chilling centres and dairy farming schemes were underway.

WB bringing green revolution to Sindh


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## AsifIjaz

Qalandari...
Over last few wks and month all you have posted is pictures / news of inauguration of parks, streets, city road(s) and promising projects... and on the same page you do not let go of a single news basing the N-League...
i am a part PTI and part N-league supporter.... so let this thing be clear..
now please explain that in spite of the fact that the PPP has been in power in sindh since last 1.5 decade and was in the centre for 5 years as well... what have they done for improving the economy or for uplifting the local people.
1) has any projects been completed to produce electricity... any coal based, wind, solar etc. mind you provincial governments are free to come up and complete small projects

2) any projects to get fresh water from sea....Karachi especially is always thirsty. If they come up with a dozen projects then water from hub damn can be utilized for agriculture mainly.

3) Any roads especially built for rural areas... or improving them... Even the condition of main roads is like they have been destroyed by contract.

4) Thar fiasco... why is it that all RO plants must be by the company owned zardari's left T.

5) Any upgradation of Hospitals in Tharparkar, Jacoababad, Sanghar, Ghotki, Mirpur etc. what i mean is any children hospital, any cardiac one??

6) Any new brick linning of waterways

7) what about Sehwan barrage

8) Recreational resort near dadu

and many more.. if you have anything concrete to say then please come forward. if not then please stop wasting everyone's time by your childish posts and comments which is like a 3 yr old whining for no particular reason.


----------



## nomi007

see army is also appreciating kpk govt
aur besharmo ko sharam nai ahe gi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shot-Caller

PPP is the worst when it comes to development and governance. They just let things happen. When it ruled in centre its performance was disgusting and their provincial government is no delight. All they can do is play with emotional fools using dead bhutto's name, get votes and live life king size.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

DHQ Hospital in Tando Mohammad Khan











Newly constructed Digital Library in DOW University








New Gymnasium in DOW University






GIMS, Khairpur







Cadet College, Ghotki






Administration block, IBA SUKKUR


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

SBTA Establishes Committees For Safe Blood Transfusion 

Sindh Blood Transfusion Authority (SBTA) has constituted Hospital Transfusion Committees at district level hospitals across Sindh to ensure safe blood transfusion facilities.

SBTA has formed Hospital Transfusion Committees at 29 district level hospitals across the province, which will supervise and ensure the supply of safe blood transfusion facilities in their respective institutions; the notification of these committees has also been issued.

Each committee will be comprised of six members, headed by Medical Superintendent of the district level hospital, while other members would be a surgeon, physician, gynecologist, peadriation and pathologist. Meeting of these committees will be held on monthly basis and later their reports will be sent to Secretary SBTA. The secretary of Sindh blood transfusion authority will furnish these reports to the health secretary.

The Safe Blood Transfusion Program, operating at the federal level, is providing a facilitation and supervisory role, while local expertise is activated and captured and interactive knowledge management processes take place in lieu of traditional external inputs.

The main responsibilities of the SBT program are project implementation and coordination with the donor and provincial partners, development of policy and framework for blood safety reforms and their implementation, development of guidelines – manuals – SOPs, monitoring and evaluation of the project activities and blood safety reforms, blood safety legislation development, enactment and adherence, capacity building program development and implementation,collaboration with International Partners.

The Sindh Blood Transfusion Authority with support of German health support PROGRAM, GIZ had recently organized four training seminars in Karachi, Hyderabad, Jamshoro and Sukkur where all the district level members of hospital transfusion committees participated and got training of new safe blood transfusion procedures.

The goal of the SBT Program is establishment of the core elements of an independent rational structure of a national blood transfusion system that will ensure adequate, efficient and safe blood supply, in a cost effective manner.

- See more at: SBTA Establishes Committees For Safe Blood Transfusion | HTV


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

RO Water filtration plants being installed in remote villages of Badin
​


----------



## Qalandari

*Biometric system to check ghost employees put in place*

LARKANA: Members of the Government Secondary Teachers Association (GSTA), Larkana district, observed a boycott of their duties as the education department put in place the biometric system to scrutinise its workers with a view to identify ghost employees and check absenteeism.

Education secretary Dr Fazlullah Pechuho formally inaugurated the system at a ceremony held in the Larkana district education office on Monday.

Speaking on the occasion, Dr Pechuho said the system was being introduced across Sindh starting from Larkana division. With the installation of the biometric equipment, verification of around 35,000 primary and secondary schools’ teachers posted in Larkana division would be carried out under this pilot project, he said.

Later, speaking to journalists at local press club, Dr Pechuho said under an agreement, World Bank had committed $66 million for the verification process.

The system would eventually be hooked to the National Database and Registration Authority (Nadra) network. He said that the data of around 24,000 primary school teachers (PSTs) and about 6,500 secondary school teachers (SSTs) would be scrutinised to see whether they were bona fide employees and whether they attended to their duties according to the prescribed rules.

In Larkana division alone, it would take six months or so to accomplish the task, he said, adding that World Bank would keep on releasing the approved amount in tranches periodically.

In reply to a question, the education secretary said basing on reports pouring in from Qambar-Shahdadkot, Kashmore-Kandhkot, Jacobabad and Ghotki districts, the data was being compiled. The photos and thumb-impressions of all employees would be saved in the system at Larkana and fed into the central data system in Karachi, he said.

He said expert IT professionals would be hired for feeding the data and monitor the system.

Mr Pachuho said he planned to inaugurate the system in Sukkur division on Tuesday. Responding to a question about GSTA’s protest over the introduction of the biometric system, he said it was a social welfare association, and not a workers’ union.

He said there was no logic in opposing the system but if GSTA came up with a positive approach, its views would be heard positively.


----------



## Qalandari

World Bank report on BISP

Supported by IDA’s technical assistance since 2009, Pakistan has established the Benazir Income Support Program (BISP), a flagship national safety net system, which is one of the largest in South Asia.






4.8 million
Beneficiary families reached


*Synopsis*

Supported by IDA’s technical assistance since 2009, Pakistan has established the Benazir Income Support Program (BISP), a flagship national safety net system, which is one of the largest in South Asia. The program currently provides income support in the form of predictable monthly cash transfers of US$15 to almost 4.8 million families (approx. 18 million people) of the poorest households for consumption smoothing as well as investments in human capital development. Up to the present time more than US$ 2.9 billion has been disbursed to BISP beneficiaries out of whom 93% of beneficiaries receive the cash transfers through technology based payment mechanisms (Debit Cards, Mobile Phones, Smart Cards). The program plans to reach 5.5 million families in the next financial year.

The program has successfully established a National Socio-Economic Registry (NSER) through the use of an objective targeting system, hosting a database of more than 27 million households (approx. 167 million people) – the first in South Asia. More than 30 federal and provincial social sector programs are currently using the Registry to improve their pro-poor targeting performance. BISP has also rolled out the Co-responsibility Cash Transfers (CCT) program, linking cash transfers to primary school education, which is being implemented in 32 districts in all provinces and regions. After a successful pilot in 5 districts, enrolment process is currently underway in 24 districts. To date more than 726,000 children have been enrolled in the program out of which over 329,000 children have taken admission in schools.





I was living my life in extreme poverty. BISP became my savior. My children are able to receive the formal education.





BISP beneficiary





Children of BISP beneficiaries doing their school homework.

World Bank
*Challenge*

A significant proportion of Pakistan’s population either lives in extreme poverty or is vulnerable to falling into poverty due to any adverse natural or idiosyncratic shock. Before the start of BISP in 2008, the country’s main safety net programs (i.e. Pakistan Bait-ul-Mal, and the Zakat) had limited coverage and were poorly targeted, as around 25 and 32 percent of resources distributed by these programs respectively, were going to non-poor households. Additionally, administration arrangements were inadequate, and implementation and monitoring and evaluation capacity were very weak. Consequently, these programs had little impact on addressing the issue of poverty and vulnerability. The sector also faced fragmentation of various federal and provincial level initiatives due to absence of a platform or credible system, which could support their consolidation. The country’s spending of 0.16% of GDP on the safety nets was also lowest in the region.

*Approach*

In order to address the above challenges, the Government of Pakistan launched the Benazir Income Support Program (BISP) during the second half of 2008 as its flagship national social safety net initiative. The short-term objective of the program was to cushion the adverse impact of the food, fuel, and financial crisis on the poor, but its broader objective was to provide a minimum income support package to the poorest and to those who are highly vulnerable to the future shocks. Since 2009, the World Bank’s Social Safety Net Project is supporting BISP in establishing an objective targeting system, strengthening the program operations, and putting in place control and accountability mechanisms for transparent delivery of services to the poor. This represents a shift from poorly designed and administered programs to building blocks of a national safety net system with a focus on creating institutions and initiatives capable of delivering tangible results.




Click here to view the full infographic. 

*Results*


*Establishment of a National Socio-Economic Registry* for harmonizing social protection initiatives both at the federal and provincial government levels. More than 30 federal and provincial organizations are already using this registry to improve the pro-poor orientation of various social sector programs.
*Empowerment of women* by providing them access to the National ID cards and making BISP payments to female head of the beneficiary families, enhancing their ability to take decisions on the use of cash transfers. Since the introduction of BISP, the female registration of Computerized National Identity Cards (CNICs) has almost doubled, which can potentially open avenues for their socio-economic and political empowerment.
*Improved transparency and efficiency of the program *with more than 93% of the current 4.8 million beneficiaries of BISP being paid through technology based mechanisms, offering even the poorest women access to branchless banking accounts for the first time ever in their lives (more than 90% beneficiaries collect payments within 72 hours of disbursements).
*Advancement of human capital development through a scale up of a Co-responsibility Cash Transfers (CCT) program* in 24 additional districts after a successful pilot in 5 districts, linking cash transfers to primary school education while incentivizing admission of children of the poorest households out of which nearly 50% are girls.
*Control and social accountability standards* have helped in improving credibility and refining program implementation through third party monitoring systems such as spot checks, process evaluations, impact evaluations and a comprehensive case management system (CMS). The CMS is further enhanced through the inclusion of a Social Mobilization, Accountability, Reporting and Tracking (SMART) structure at the community level by using “mother groups” that are being created to support the CCT program for primary education. These groups will be linked directly to government offices to ensure sustainability beyond project life.
*Link to MDGs*


Eradicate extreme poverty and hunger
Promote gender equality and empower women
*Bank Contribution*

The World Bank supported the BISP, initially through Social Safety Net Technical Assistance Project (US$60 million) approved in May 2009. Based on the successful implementation of the project, a Restructuring with Additional Financing (US$ 150 million) was approved in March 2012, which introduced Disbursement Linked Indicators (DLIs) to incentivize performance on results. The SSN project was complemented through a Bank executed Trust Fund TA being financed by the DFID to help the government in further development of SP systems and their wider application at the federal and provincial level. The existing TF was established in 2013 with an allocation £9 million till 2021.

*Partners*

The World Bank continues to play a lead role in donor coordination for SP and leveraged more than US$ 1.4 billion of other donors’ investment in BISP. In 2009, the UK’s Department for International Development (DFID) approved a World Bank-managed trust fund to support the test phase of the Poverty Score Card and to set up the initial organizational and operational arrangements for implementing the BISP. Following support from the World Bank, other donors such as the Asian Development Bank and the US Agency for International Development also provided US$150 million each to finance cash transfers to beneficiaries identified through the Poverty Score Card targeting system. The partnership between World Bank and DFID further continued with approval of £300 million of DFID’s 8 years (2012-20) support to Pakistan’s National Cash Transfer program by using a common framework with the WB. In 2013, ADB has also approved US$ 430 million with major proportion of financing going to expansion of the coverage of basic cash transfers to eligible families.

*Moving Forward*

The Bank stays committed to support the Government of Pakistan in advancing the social protection agenda as part of its on-going economic and subsidy reforms, which insulate the poor from any adverse impacts by providing income support as well as access to human development. The federal engagement will continue to focus on SSN system development agenda through, among others, update of the National Socio-economic Registry and scaling-up of the CCTs encouraging federal-provincial partnership. The provincial engagement will support the reforms in existing pro-poor initiatives by capitalizing on the federal SSN systems for effective service delivery to the poor and aligning investments in the complementary areas to allow the poor to graduate out of poverty.

Reaching the Poorest through Strengthening the Social Safety Net System in Pakistan


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Kidney department, Ghotki civil hospital







Degree College, Ghotki


----------



## Qalandari

ZAB Agriculture college, Larkana







Bakhtawar model school, Larkana







University of Engineering, Science and Technology








SZABIST











Another school in Larkana







Youth Hostel, Larkana







Shahnawaz public library, Larkana


----------



## Qalandari

Cadet college, Larkana





Linar cancer hospital, Larkana


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## karakoram

What about water supply to karachi ? :-D :-D koi sharam hoti hai 
Koi hayaa hoti hai
Koi ethics hoti hai :-D :-D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## assas



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

ONLINE BILLO RANI




بلاول بھٹو نے آکسفورڈ میں کلاسیں اٹینڈنہیں کیں ،آن لائن امتحان دیا


----------



## Qalandari

Efforts accelerated to develop Thar coal field in Sindh

In Sindh, efforts have been accelerated to develop Thar coal field to meet the national as well as provincial energy needs.

Official sources informed our Karachi correspondent Altaf Pirzado that transmission line costing twenty two billion rupees is being laid in the area.

Similarly, coal transportation link, an airport and railways links are also being established to facilitate the investors.

The sources said Chinese company Global Mining is investing over three billion dollars to establish power plant having 900 hundred megawatt capacity.

After completion the Thar coal field will be helpful in ushering new era of development and prosperity in the country.

Radio Pakistan


----------



## Qalandari

Inauguration of Pakistan sweet homes in Karachi


----------



## Qalandari

*Indus body okays four flood protection schemes*

KARACHI: The Indus River Commission (IRC) has approved four flood protection schemes with a total estimated cost of Rs 1,194 million and recommended them to the Federal Flood Commission (FFC) for implementation.

The IRC also approved another scheme for the construction of a new four-lane bridge over the Indus on Thatta-Sujawal Road, parallel to the existing damaged bridge, with a total cost of Rs 2.7 billion.

Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah, who presided over the IRC meeting held at CM House on Thursday, constituted a high-powered committee headed by Chief Secretary Muhammad Siddique Memon to examine and evaluate the estimated cost of the schemes along with determining the presence of any technical issues, and submit the report within a week. The other members of the committee are Additional Chief Secretary Planning and Development Muhammad Wasim, Provincial Secretary Irrigation Syed Zaheer Haider Shah and Sohail Rajput, Secretary Finance.

The irrigation secretary informed the meeting that the total estimated cost of 14 different flood-related schemes would be Rs 2,042 million.

The four-lane bridge on the Thatta-Sujawal Road was the most important one, to aid in the mobility of people and goods between Karachi-Thatta-Thar Coalfield. The bridge is 1,040 metres long and has been designed to sustain high pressures of up to one million cusecs of water flow in the river.

The IRC also discussed two other schemes including a proposal for recoupment of stone apron along SH bund with an estimated cost of Rs 99.899 million and recouping of stone apron along guide bank of Thatta-Sujawal bridge with an estimated cost of Rs 88.858 million.

The four schemes which were approved by the IRC with a total estimated cost of Rs 1,194 million are: raising and strengthening of spurs downstream of Sukkur Barrage and Rohri Nabisar (RN) Bund in Barrage Division Sukkur at an estimated cost of Rs 198.074 million, recoupment of stone apron along left guide bank upstream Guddu Barrage with an estimated cost of Rs 665.715 million, stone pitching along the SM bund Rohri Division Kandiaro with an estimated cost of Rs 200.441 million and recouping stone apron to maintain sections of SM Bund, Bakhri loop Bund and escape channel and raising and strengthening of SM Bund from mile 12/0 to 12/7 at an estimated cost of Rs 129.770 million.

In his address at the meeting, the chief minister said that after the flash floods of 2010, the Sindh government has invested huge amounts to strengthen the embankment of the Indus. However, he directed the authorities concerned to revisit the present status of flood protective embankments / bunds and introduce a scheme, if necessary, to strengthening the bunds and protect the people.

He directed the officers to fix the priority of the scheme before submitting it to the FFC.

He also asked the officers concerned to remain strictly vigilant over the embankments of the Indus and other off-taking canals to avoid any possibility of breaches in the future


----------



## Qalandari

*120 state-of-the-art schools – Sindh Basic Education Program (SBEP) *


Contracts worth $25 million have been awarded to contractors
Out of 120 schools, 38 schools are under construction in Khairpur, Sukkur, Larkana & Karachi
SBEP will be constructing up to 120 state of the art schools to replace damaged schools in flood affected areas across seven districts of northern Sindh including Khairpur, Sukkur, Larkana, Jacobabad, Kashmore, Dadu and Qambar Shahdadkot, along with five towns of Karachi including Lyari, Kemari, Orangi, Bin Qasim and Gadap.
Sindh Govt. Schools in Disrepair Final Look After Completion On-going Reconstruction in 38 Govt. Schools
46 government schools are at tendering and design stage
58 government schools have been finalized for reconstruction in five districts
Land acquisition for the next 25 schools has been finalized


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Jacobabad Institute of Medical Sciences construction completed

Render:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Liaquat National hospital parking plaza nearing completion

Render:






[URL='https://www.facebook.com/principal.builders/photos/a.953605514691443.1073741833.138301606221842/953606314691363/?type=1']











[URL='https://www.facebook.com/principal.builders/photos/a.953605514691443.1073741833.138301606221842/953606588024669/?type=1']






[/URL]
[/URL]


----------



## nomi007

*Freeze Acc No. 552343 257556.60Q433.14260V,216.393.60T in Union Bank.*


----------



## nomi007

hyderabad sindh 
17 may 2015
express news


----------



## Qalandari

Construction of Gynaecology Department, JPMC Karachi completed

Render:









[URL='https://www.facebook.com/principal.builders/photos/a.267475303304471.79644.138301606221842/467776006607732/?type=1']





[URL='https://www.facebook.com/principal.builders/photos/a.267475303304471.79644.138301606221842/467776043274395/?type=1']


[URL='https://www.facebook.com/principal.builders/photos/a.267475303304471.79644.138301606221842/467776103274389/?type=1']

[/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## Qalandari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*Great law and order has been improved in sindh *


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

Shaheed Benazir Bhutto University, Naushehro Feroze


----------



## Jungibaaz

nomi007 said:


> *Freeze Acc No. 552343 257556.60Q433.14260V,216.393.60T in Union Bank.*




Don't bother posting here, this is a one man show thread, of one agenda and one source, no other person browses this thread, hardly any guests either. 

It's like preparing an elaborate speech to room full of empty chairs, no need to give him audience.


----------



## Qalandari

Water filtration plant, Nawabshah (Asia's 2nd biggest plant after Thar)


----------



## Emmie

Qalandari said:


> Water filtration plant, Nawabshah (Asia's 2nd biggest plant after Thar)



Constructed in 2011 but still yet to start filtration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

The reality of Thar - Well done PPP !








Emmie said:


> Constructed in 2011 but still yet to start filtration.



LOL

PPP chairman visits Nawabshah water filter plant - thenews.com.pk

Giving a briefing on the plant, Public Health Engineer, Sadiq Narejo said the plant was the largest in Asia. He said that it supplies 14 million gallons of drinking water to the city daily. Engineer Narejo compared it with the Water Filter Plant installed in Dubai and said the Dubai plant was smaller than the Nawabshah plant.


----------



## Emmie

Qalandari said:


> The reality of Thar - Well done PPP !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> PPP chairman visits Nawabshah water filter plant - thenews.com.pk
> 
> Giving a briefing on the plant, Public Health Engineer, Sadiq Narejo said the plant was the largest in Asia. He said that it supplies 14 million gallons of drinking water to the city daily. Engineer Narejo compared it with the Eater Filter Plant installed in Dubai and said the Dubai plant was smaller than the Nawabshah plant.



Kadhein Nawabshah wayo ahin ya haroburo khilein dekhari tho pahnja dandr?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/592815342889607168

PPP and development, oxymoron.


----------



## Qalandari

Emmie said:


> Kadhein Nawabshah wayo ahin ya haroburo khilein dekhari tho pahnja dandr?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/592815342889607168
> 
> PPP and development, oxymoron.



LOL who is this guy ? 

Are PPP haters just left with tweets ?


----------



## Emmie

Qalandari said:


> LOL who is this guy ?
> 
> Are PPP haters just left with tweets ?



Don't know who's he but obviously being a native he would know better than you and me.

Anyway, keep flooding thread with PPP development projects.


----------



## Qalandari

Emmie said:


> Don't know who's he but obviously being a native he would know better than you and me.
> 
> Anyway, keep flooding thread with PPP development projects.



Carry on your rhetorics.


----------



## Qalandari

*Sindh govt releases Rs 300m for roads*

KARACHI: The Sindh government on Sunday has released Rs 300 million for patchwork and improvement of 28 roads of the metropolis.

This was informed by the Karachi Municipal Corporation (KMC) Technical Services Director General Niaz Soomro while briefing the meeting held under the chairmanship of Karachi Commissioner Shoaib Ahmed Siddiqui.

The commissioner ordered the officers concerned to carry out patchwork without delay as the damaged roads are creating hardship for the commuters and hurdle in traffic flow on the roads.

Presiding over another meeting, the Karachi Commissioner asked the department concerned to remove encroachments from Mehran Highway Corridor.

It was also decided that tree plantation would be undertaken by the KMC and Forest department along both sides of the eight kilometres portion of the Highway to make it beautiful and environment-friendly.

Sindh govt releases Rs 300m for roads


----------



## Qalandari

*CM lays foundation of Rs620m health projects in Khairpur*

KHAIRPUR: Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah has said that the education and health sectors have been given full attention by his government, which has increased budgetary allocations to both of them in order to ensure provision of all essential facilities to the general public.

Mr Shah was speaking at the ceremonies held here on Saturday evening for the inauguration of two new blocks (A and H) of the Khairpur Civil Hospital and laying of the foundation stones of a cardiology centre and a TB hospital.

The audience was told that the estimated cost of the cardiology centre was Rs460 million and that of the TB hospital Rs160 million.

The chief minister said that 11 new universities, five major district hospitals and 41 taluka hospitals had been established during the PPP’s government in Sindh. Several economic zones had also been established to give a boost to the economic activities, alleviate poverty and generate employment opportunities for the people of Sindh.

He said major hospital projects had been executed in Khairpur, Shikarpur, Tharparkar, Larkana and Badin. He also made mention of an engineering college and a medical university established in Larkana district. The Larkana college, the Z.A. Bhutto campus of the Mehran Engineering University, and the Khairpur Medical College would soon be given the status of university, he added.

Mr Shah referred to certain cases of liver transplant referred to foreign hospitals, and said the provincial government had undertaken to bear the treatment expenses amounting to Rs6 million each. He said steps were being taken to ensure availability of liver and kidney transplant facilities at the Sukkur, Khairpur and Gambat civil hospitals. Thousands of people belonging to these towns and their surrounding areas would be able to benefit from the facilities, he added.

He said that the two new blocks being added to the Sukkur Civil Hospital would have a 50-bedded emergency ward, a trauma centre, a blood bank and the relevant facilities. The MRI, CT scan, memography and other machines were being provided to the hospital.

The chief minister appreciated the services of Dr Adeeb Rizvi and Dr Rahim Bukhsh Bhatti in helping his government provide essential facilities to people in the health sector. He also announced upgrading of the nursing institute of Khairpur.

Sukkur Commissioner Mohammad Abbas Baloch delivered the welcome address. Allotment orders of residential quarters were handed over to professors and paramedics posted at the Khairpur Medical College during the ceremony.


----------



## Qalandari

*CM wants 40 road projects finished this fiscal year*

*KARACHI: 
The Sindh works and services department has been directed to complete at least 40 road development projects, covering 881 kilometres and costing over Rs10 billion, by the end of the current fiscal year.*

Presiding over a meeting at CM House on Monday, provincial chief minister Qaim Ali Shah asked the officials to construct roads in all the district and taluka headquarters. He also asked the finance minister to release funds to ensure that the projects could be wrapped up.






Briefing the CM, works and services secretary Syed Mumtaz Shah claimed that 314 schemes in the road sector will be completed by the end of the next financial year. “This will have an impressive impact on provincial development,” he said, adding that 40 such projects were near completion.

These 40 schemes, he explained, involved renovation, widening, redesigning and construction of new roads in Sanghar, Shaheed Benazirabad, Dadu, Badin, Jamshoro, Mirpurkhas, Naushero Feroz, Shikarpur and Sukkur districts.

Meanwhile, works and services minister Mir Hazar Khan Bijarani disclosed that a $200 million mega-scheme will be launched with the help of the Asian Development Bank to construct 328km-long roads in Jacobabad, Kandhkot, Larkana, Sanghar, Mirpurkhas and Badin districts.

Bijarani asked the CM to double the department’s allocation in order to allow the projects planned for next year to be completed. Upon this, the CM assured him that the decision to increase the funds will be made after giving due importance to the other sectors.


----------



## nomi007

* Nusrat Sehar Blasts Nisar Khuro in Sindh Assembly For Participating in Mujra Party *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

*Thar coal: where it’s going*

The Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company — a joint venture with the provincial government — also counts amongst its shareholders corporate houses and banks — Thal Ltd (House of Habib), Hub Power Company and Habib Bank Limited — and a leading Chinese engineering firm, China Engineering and Machinery Company.

The Sindh government is facilitating and developing infrastructure, while Engro and its affiliates are engaged in project management and contracting and financing.. The company’s mandate also includes, operations and maintenance of the project.

The SECMC has been awarded 95.5 square kilometre area of Thar Block II to explore and develop coal deposits. An estimated 1.57bn tonnes of exploitable lignite coal reserves are within this block, enough to produce 5,000MW power for 50 years. The project’s total mining capacity is 20.6MT per annum, and its power generation capacity is projected to be up to 4,000MW — to be developed in phases within the next 10 years.

Power from the project is anticipated to be made available to the national grid by December 2017. The engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) contract has been awarded and physical work is underway at the mining site. At an optimum mine capacity of 4,000MW, Thar coal can yield a power tariff of approximately Rs6 per unit — the cheapest among all options currently available. To date, $20m has been spent on mining activities. During the first phase of the project, a mine of 3.8m tonnes annual capacity will be developed, and the unearthed coal from this mine will be utilised by two mine-mouth power plants of 330MW each, which are being undertaken by Engro’s subsidiary, Engro Powergen Thar (Pvt.) Ltd (EPTL). The total investment for the integrated project is estimated at $2bn.

*Term sheets of approximately $900m were signed with the China Development Bank during Chinese President Xi Jinping’s recent visit to Pakistan for both mine and power projects*
Since the groundbreaking ceremony in January 2014, 6,000 acres of land has been acquired and further work for 113m bank cubic metres (BCM) overburden removal in Block II has been started with a local contractor.

The use of a local contractor will help expedite work on the mine before the Chinese EPC contractors are mobilised, saving 3-4 months of construction time. We have successfully removed 3m BCM of overburden from the mining site so far.

The federal government has provided a sovereign guarantee, which is backed by the Sindh government, for the mining project. Term sheets of approximately $900m were signed with the China Development Bank during Chinese President Xi Jinping’s recent visit to Pakistan for both the mine and power projects.

In addition to this, the SECMC has also signed term sheets of approximately $450m with HBL, the lead syndicate for the local debt portion. We expect financial closure of the mining project within this year.

The development work is almost complete. Technical and environmental studies have been conducted and an NOC from Sepa has been granted. The EPC contract on turnkey basis has been signed for both projects.

Coal pricing rules for the mining project have been notified by the Sindh government, and the coal tariff petition has been submitted. The first public hearing of Thar coal has also taken place by the Thar Coal and Energy Board. Furthermore, the coal supply agreement between the mine and power plant is being negotiated and is expected to be finalised soon.

Meanwhile, a letter of support has been issued to EPTL by the Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB) for the power project, along with the generation license. The EPTL has also unconditionally accepted the upfront coal tariff announced by Nepra. On May 4, the power company signed a PPA/IA with the National Transmission & Despatch Company (NTDC) and the PPIB respectively.

The provincial government is working on infrastructural development and facilitation, which include a fresh water supply scheme and an effluent disposal line for disposal of groundwater. For other key infrastructure requirements such as the transmission line, tenders have already been issued by the NTDC.

Furthermore, the widening and the rehabilitation of the road network is also progressing at a rapid pace, with expansion work being done on bridges, culverts and bypasses of small cities. An excellent road network now connects Karachi with our site.

To further reduce travel time, an airport is being constructed in Islamkot, the airstrip for which has been completed and the entire facility is expected to become functional by the end of the year.

The SECMC was awarded the 95.5 square kilometre area of Thar Block II to explore and develop coal deposits. An estimated 1.57bn tonnes of exploitable lignite coal reserves are within this block, enough to produce 5,000MW power for 50 years. The project’s total mining capacity is 20.6MT per annum, and its power generation capacity is projected to be up to 4,000MW — to be developed in phases within the next 10 years.

Meanwhile, SECMC’s corporate social responsibility initiatives in Tharparkar include medical and livestock health camps, livelihood training and provision of technical training to students. It has signed an MoU with The Citizen’s Foundation to establish six primary and three secondary schools in Block II and Islamkot.

The project employs over 150 local staff members from Block II and Tharparkar district as labour employees, drivers, cooks, janitorial staff, mining engineers and social mobilisers.

_The writer is CEO, Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company_


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Girls Degree College, Landhi nearing completion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

Modern health facilities available at Gambat Institute of Medical Sciences, Gambat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari

Cardiology block & TB block in Civil Hospital Khairpur inaugurated


----------



## Qalandari

*Police emergency? Elite commandos are at your service*

*KARACHI: 
Made a distress call on the police hotline? Don’t be surprised if it is black-clad police commandos armed with modern, sophisticated weapons who respond instead of your regular officers.*

The Sindh police’s Special Security Unit (SSU), responsible for the security of the prime minister and the president, is set to come to the rescue of ordinary citizens. Established in 2010, the 2,000-strong SSU works as a security force for the country’s top leadership. Highly trained and exceptionally disciplined, the officers are equipped with sophisticated weapons to deal with terrorism and other deadly situations.

“A pilot project will be initiated in the next two months, in which the SSU will reach out to the public to help counter lawlessness and targeted killings,” explained Security AIG Maqsood Ahmed.






In the first phase of this project, which will kick off in the South Zone, the elite force will respond to complaints made on the Madadgar 15 police emergency number. Once someone complains at 15, the SSU control room team will swing into action and within minutes, the special teams will reach the caller.

The control room aims to have the picture and details of the caller on display, while the positions of the SSU vehicles — 20 of which will be on patrol in South Zone day and night — will also be shown on screens. As soon as the complaint is made, the nearest vehicle will be sent to the caller.

SSU SP Muzzafar Iqbal claimed that the project will soon branch out from South Zone to the entire city. “We will have around 200 vehicles patrolling the metropolis, responding to emergency situations.”

The elite force’s other plans to engage with the public include establishing 10 police facilitation centres, also referred to as public help centres, across Karachi in order to help the people solve their civil and criminal problems. Meanwhile, a dispute resolution committee will be formed to solve family disputes and other such matters.

“Residents can walk into the facilitation centres, discuss their problems and even register FIRs,” asserted Ahmed.

The SSU’s long-term plan involves establishing a counter-terrorism university, to deal with a subject that officials claim is not taught in any educational institute in the country.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Subsidies on tractors for poor farmers


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Good work..Still long way to go


----------



## Old Navigator

Qalandari said:


> Subsidies on tractors for poor farmers




Now, poor farmer in SINDH can afford to purchase 4000 tractors.. that's a true eye opener for all provinces...


----------



## waleed3601

Old Navigator said:


> Now, poor farmer in SINDH can afford to purchase 4000 tractors.. that's a true eye opener for all provinces...


an eye opener for whole world in fact.
even saudi sheikhs can't afford 4000 tractors.
Gulf/Middle Eastern countries should learn something from Sindh govt, amirite?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

2000 acres of land allotted for Japan Industrial zone

Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah has assured the Japanese investors for providing all possible support to get more investment from their companies in the province. 

Talking to the Consul General of Japan in Karachi, Chief Minister welcomed the Japanese company Marubeni investment.

The Chief Minister Sindh said that Japan is a good friend of Pakistan as such we in Karachi have allocated 2000 acres of land for Japan industrial zone.

The Chief Minister invited the Japanese companies & investors to avail the concessions priorities of Sindh Govt by investing more in Sindh province which have good potential of investment in Agriculture, Irrigation, Energy and infrastructure.

Radio Pakistan


----------



## Qalandari

Bills passed: Sindh Services Tribunal Amendment Bill and Jinnah Sindh Medical University Amendment Bill

The Sindh Assembly, during its proceedings in Karachi on Wednesday, passed two bills unanimously.

First bill was Sindh Services Tribunal Amendment Bill-2015. The bill has been amended to make the tribunal work more independently. Under the bill Chairman of Sindh Services Tribunal has been authorized to create new posts and terminate old ones according to the requirement while staying under the limit of the budget allocations.

The second bill was Jinnah Sindh Medical University Amendment Bill under which Jinnah Postgraduate Medical Centre and National Institute of Child Health have been made part of the university. This has been done according to the requirements of Higher Education Commission that terms it necessary for any medical university to have a teaching hospital.

Both bills were introduced by Minister Parliamentary Affairs Dr. Sikandar Mandhro.

The House also gave approval for the establishment of Barrett Hodgson International University in Karachi. It will be a private sector university that will be run by Salim Habib Education Foundation.

Meanwhile, the Speaker announced in the Assembly that the Sindh Governor has given ascent to eight bills that were passed in the assembly. These include Sindh Mental Health (Amendment) Bill 2015, Sindh Commission on Status of Women Bill-2015, Sindh Information of Temporary Residents Bill 2015, Peoples University of Medical and Health Sciences for Women Shaheed Benazirabad Amendment Bill 2015, Sindh Sound system (Regulation) Bill 2015, Sindh Coastal Development Authority Amendment Bill 2015, and two bills of amendment in Sindh Finance Act 2015.

Earlier, the House also unanimously passed a pre-budget resolution that said that all the suggestions of the members of the House regarding the budget of the next financial year 2015-16 will be considered and included in the budget. The resolution was presented by Minister Parliamentary Affairs Dr. Sikandar Mandhro.

The House has now been adjourned to meet again on Thursday at 10:00 am.

Radio Pakistan


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## ziaulislam

Qalandari said:


>


bilawal isnt even a sitting senator/MPA, its an insutl naming something in his name. atleast wait till he becomes a MPA/MNA


----------



## nomi007

jara yeh kamina batahe ga k is ne jail kya jamhoriat k lehe jail ge the ya haram k mall k silsaly main


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Qalandari

*



*

*By Our Staff Reporter*

*KARACHI- Sindh government has planned to set up Intensive Care Units (ICU) and Coronary Care Units (CCU) at 19 public sector hospitals in the next financial year.*

Moreover, 18 more government hospitals will be provided only ICU facility, whereas four government hospitals will have CCUs in the upcoming fiscal year.

This was stated by provincial Health Minister Jam Mahtab Hussain at a session of Sindh Assembly.

Giving break-up of ICU and CCU facilities currently available in public sector hospitals, the minister said that at present both ICU and CCU facilities are available in 15 government hospitals, only ICU facility is available in two government hospitals, while the CCU facilities are available in six public sector hospitals.

19 Sindh govt hospitals to have ICU & CCU | Dental News Pakistan


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007




----------



## FunkyGen

Shame on Sindh Government...


----------



## MULUBJA

Very good development.


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007

*زرداری اور اس کی بہن کی جو جتنی زیادہ خوشامد کررہا ہے وہ اتنا بڑا وزیر بن رہا ہے۔ 
ان صاحب کی مثال سامنے ہیں یہ فریال بھٹو تالپور کے جوتے اور پرس اٹھا اٹھا کر سندھ کا وزیر داخلہ بن گیا ہے۔*


----------



## Dazzler

Qalandari said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *By Our Staff Reporter*
> 
> *KARACHI- Sindh government has planned to set up Intensive Care Units (ICU) and Coronary Care Units (CCU) at 19 public sector hospitals in the next financial year.*
> 
> Moreover, 18 more government hospitals will be provided only ICU facility, whereas four government hospitals will have CCUs in the upcoming fiscal year.
> 
> This was stated by provincial Health Minister Jam Mahtab Hussain at a session of Sindh Assembly.
> 
> Giving break-up of ICU and CCU facilities currently available in public sector hospitals, the minister said that at present both ICU and CCU facilities are available in 15 government hospitals, only ICU facility is available in two government hospitals, while the CCU facilities are available in six public sector hospitals.
> 
> 19 Sindh govt hospitals to have ICU & CCU | Dental News Pakistan



how much are they paying you for this "job" ?


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

Roadworks ongoing in Dadu district


----------



## Qalandari

Rainwater pond filtration plant at Dingarh, Thar


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## karakoram

This title is mis leading it should be PPP destruction of sindh :-D :-D @Leader


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Sindh govt spending Rs10 billion on solar power plants

Reverse Osmosis plants have the capacity to provide ten thousand gallons water daily

Sindh government is spending ten billion rupees during the current financial year to install solar energy run Reverse Osmosis Plants, in Thar.

Official sources told our Karachi correspondent that Reverse Osmosis plants have the capacity to provide ten thousand gallons water daily.

The plants are also being installed in Dadu, Shaheed Benazirabad, Thatta, Badin, Khairpur and other arid zones of the Sindh province.

Radio Pakistan







500 more RO plants to be installed in Sindh

In Sindh, 500 Reverse Osmosis (RO) Plants will be installed in desert areas under the fourth phase of Drinking Water Hub project to provide clean drinking water to the people.

According to official sources, the areas where RO plants will be installed include Achro Thar, Badin and Mirpur Khas.

The first phase of the project has been completed with installation of 500 Reverse Osmosis plants in different areas of the province while second phase with the installation of 750 RO plants will be completed by the end of next month.

Third phase of the project is also underway in which 750 RO plants are to be installed in Tharparkar.

Radio Pakistan


----------



## Qalandari

*Aiming to double enrolment in schools: CM Qaim increases SEF budget, okays Rs 5bn endowment fund*

KARACHI: Sindh Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah has announced to increase the annual budget of Sindh Education Foundation from Rs 2.2 billion, and approved more than three education promoting schemes.

The Sindh chief minister also assigned the task to the SEF to enhance its existing enrolment from 262,000 to 412,000 students, and also to ensure quality of education in the educational facilities under their control.

He announced this while presiding over the meeting of Sindh Education Foundation at the CM House in Karachi.

Addressing the meeting, the Sindh chief minister said that to enhance enrolment, bring the out-of-school children into the educational net and raising the standard of education were the great challenges for the government and society as well. He said that the track record of the Sindh Education Foundation was very good and it reveals that it has performed well in the past.

He said that he was optimistic that it will “keep up the good work” in the future as well. The chief minister, while referring the proposals presented by SEF Managing Director Naheed Shah, announced to increase the annual budget of SEF from its current annual allocation of Rs 2.2 billion to implement its education promoting schemes. He also gave approval for raising per child subsidy from Rs 350 to 450 for primary section, from Rs 450 to Rs 600 for elementary section and from Rs 550 to Rs 700 for secondary education.

He also approved the endowment fund of Rs 5 billion and also directed the Sindh Finance Department to release the pending amount to the SEF. The Sindh chief minister allowed hiring of 300 interns to beef up the quality in schools and teaching math’s, English and science and supporting audio-video (visual) and IT in the SEF schools. The Sindh chief minister approved the scheme of using existing government schools for starting evening shift by the SEF in collaboration with educators in private sector under the subsidy scheme. Sindh Education Foundation MD Naheed Shah, while briefing the meeting, explained the financial difficulties being experiences by her organisation in running the schools and management together.

She said that annual allocation of SEF in current budget was Rs 2.2 billion but 77.56 percent of the total budget was being consumed only on the children’s subsidy, while the remaining amount was left for salaries of teachers and administrative staff, assessments and training activities, besides marketing operations. Giving the statistical data, she said the SEF has total 5,237 schools to run, out of which 2,376 schools were SEF Schools in un-served/backward areas in the province. In addition to that, the SEF was running 1,300 schools under Integrated Education Learning Programme (IELP), 662 schools under Promoting Private Schools in Rural Sindh (PPRS) programme, 250 schools under Rural Based Community Schools (RBCS) and 150 early child learning schools (ELP). Moreover, 485 school are being run under Adopt A School Programme (AASP), 13 under Women Learning Education Programme (WLEP) and one for child labour education programme.

She said that the SEF has planned to enhance enrolment by another 150,000 children in its education net within a year. She said that the scheme has been made to encourage private sector to run middle schools in existing government/private schools in afternoon/evening shift, especially at the union councils that are lacking such a facility. In addition to that, 40,000 children would be brought in the schools under Promoting Private Schools in Rural Sindh (PPRS) with the assistance of World Bank.

Similarly enrolment of 60,000 more children has been targeted under the Rural Based Community School Programme (RBCS), while 50,000 students will be enrolled by strengthening middle schools and starting evening shifts in existing government schools. She said that main emphasis was being given on standard of education and providing standard education at the areas where there is no school available. Senior Minister for Education Nisar Khuhro, Sindh Chief Secretary Muhammad Siddique Memon , Additional Chief Secretary Muhammad Wasim, Education Secretary Fazul Pechuho, Secretary on Universities and Boards Syed Mumtaz Ali Shah, Finance Secretary Sohail Rajput and other officers from the Sindh Education Foundation attended the meeting and participated in the deliberation. Almost all the participants lauded the performance of the SEF and supported its future programme.

Aiming to double enrolment in schools: CM Qaim increases SEF budget, okays Rs 5bn endowment fund


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Mirpurkhas Highway


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Qalandari said:


> Mirpurkhas Highway



care to share pictures of infants dying of hunger in Thar for two years straight and your beloved sindh govt and its ministers r busy watching mujras and drinking. Have soem courage this time. You think these petty projects mean anything to anyone? The value Zilch, heck your CM house's annual budget is over 4 billion, care to shed light on that as to why on earth do they need 4 billion/ year for but mujras and alcohol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*مبار ک ہو ۔مبارک ہو ۔30000 کا انعام نکلا ہے میرا

پہلے پیپلزپارٹی والے بھٹو کے نام پر لوٹ مار کر رہے تھے اب عوام بھٹو کے نام پر ایک دوسرے کو لوٹ رہی ہے*


----------



## Qalandari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

@Qalandari


What was the chicken doing lately in the evenings? I would say, ask the people close to him not his 10% dad.



Hraza91398 said:


> If this party wins one more time in Pakistan . I will give up my nationality



They will for sure.


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007

*سائیں تو سائیں 
سائیں کے کام بھی سائیں*


----------



## Qalandari

*
Executing body for Karachi Light Rail project formed*

The Sindh government on Friday constituted a five-member execution cell for the proposed 18.38 kilometer-long Karachi Light Rail (Brown Line) project.

The government aims to complete the project with Chinese assistance by the beginning of 2018, which is general elections year.

The chief secretary has notified the constitution of the execution cell with the additional chief secretary (development) as chairman and the finance, transport and mass transit department secretaries and Khurshid Jamali, an adviser to the Sindh government, as members. The Karachi Mass Transit Cell director general would also act as secretary.

The terms of reference of the cell would include reviewing and finalising structure of project financing, guarantees, terms of financing and procurement process.

The committee would also consider any matter related to the project as considered appropriate by it in accordance with rules, procedures, and policy of the govt.

In a meeting held a week ago Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah had decided to launch a $1,269.02 billion Karachi Light Rail, Brown Line project on war footing.

The total length of the Brown Line project is 18.38 kilometers, of which 20.63 percent or 3.7 kilometers would be underground while the remaining 12.92 kilometers or 70.30 percent is elevated. Its ground transitional stage would be 1.67 kilometres long. Furthermore, the project would have 13 stations with three of them underground and 10 elevated, and would also have rolling stock base and operational control centers.

The unidirectional peak passenger volume can reach to 20,000 to 70,000 persons per trip.

Some 60 percent ($769.03 million) of the total cost would be a 13-year Chinese loan while the Sindh government would pay the remaining 40 percent i.e. ($500 million).

Executing body for Karachi Light Rail project formed - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Qalandari

KMC CONSTRUCT 5 KM ROAD TO LINK SUPER HIGHWAY WITH UNIVERSITY ROAD 

Karachi, May 25: KMC Administrator Saqib Ahmed Soomr said besides carrying out repairing and patchwork of roads in the city KMC also started construction of 5 km road in scheme 33 from Kiran Hospital to Super highway which will complete by June. Karachi Metropolitan Corporation was constructing this 5 km long and 36 feet wide road with curb stones installed on both sides. This track was constructed 30 years back but now being given concrete road by KMC which connect the Super highway with the University Road. Administrator Karachi on this occasion instructed the officials to finish this work by 30th June and open it for vehicular traffic. More than half of the population in scheme 33 will benefit from construction of this road.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*Sindh government to disburse interest-free loans among fishermen*

The provincial government plans to assign the Sindh Bank to disburse interest-free loans to bona fide fishermen to provide financial backup to the seafarers' community during the fishing ban in June and July, officials said on Monday. Seafood exporters appreciated the government's proposed move and hoped the effective yearly ban on fish and shrimp hunting would help the sea rejuvenate its fisheries stocks that are at risk due to excessive fishing.

"Karachi Fish Harbour Authority (KFHA) will only facilitate the bank to provide it with active bona fide fishermen registration data," the authority's officials said, adding that the loan amount was expected to be not more than Rs 20,000 per head. In this regard, the KFHA had also sent a letter to secretary Sindh Live Stocks and Fisheries Department, a copy of which is available _Business Recorder_, stating that "It is suggested that loan may be arranged from Sindh Bank for 35,000 active and bona fide fishermen registered with the KFHA for their livelihood during the upcoming ban season."

The officials said that the government planned to provide a financial backup to the fishermen who remained jobless during the two-month annual fishing ban. "There is a very little chance the fishermen who the loan is offered will acquire the amount at first since they have to return it eventually," they said.

There will be no more than 10,000 fishermen out of the total 35,000, who would go for loan, they said, adding that there was a unique trend of getting everything for free as the concept of returning was very rare. "They [fishermen] want everything for free even loan," they said. The government would bear the entire mark-up on the loan, officials said as the letter also suggests that the return of the borrowing would have to be in easy instalments and not in single payback. "Further modus operandi will be worked out for the recovery of loan from fishermen," the letter indicates.

Sindh government to disburse interest-free loans among fishermen | Business Recorder


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Drainage work and garbage collection continues in Sindh


----------



## Qalandari

RO water filtration plant in Barmillo village, Thar














RO water filtration plant in Wadharai village, Thar








RO plant in Malanhore village, Thar








RO plant in Sooram, Thar











RO plant in Mir Nawaz Ali, Thar







RO plant providing clean water to Civil Hospital Mithi


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## ArsalanKhan21

PPP has ruled Sindh for the most part in last 40 years but the province still stays backward. Education is important and many universities have been established in Sindh province. Karachi with 20 million people still has quota system where the students from the small towns have to be admitted while students with merit are refused. The new universities in interior Sindh provide low quality education so students flock to Karachi universities creating problems for local students. Same is true for infrastructure where corruption by politicians keeps Sindhi towns undeveloped and people migrate to Karachi for education and jobs. PPP rule in Sindh and PMLN rule in Punjab is dismal.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> PPP has ruled Sindh for the most part in last 40 years but the province still stays backward. Education is important and many universities have been established in Sindh province. Karachi with 20 million people still has quota system where the students from the small towns have to be admitted while students with merit are refused. The new universities in interior Sindh provide low quality education so students flock to Karachi universities creating problems for local students. Same is true for infrastructure where corruption by politicians keeps Sindhi towns undeveloped and people migrate to Karachi for education and jobs. PPP rule in Sindh and PMLN rule in Punjab is dismal.


Lots try explaining this to Qalandari.


----------



## Qalandari

*Criminal data: Police biometric system to be launched in June*

*KARACHI: 
The Sindh government will launch a biometric system for the police next month, under which criminals from all over Karachi will be documented by collecting their fingerprints, photographs and personal and crime histories at the Criminal Record Office of Crime Investigation Agency.*

This was announced at a meeting chaired by chief secretary Muhammad Siddique Memon, which reviewed the installation of the Biometric Verification System and reverse-osmosis plants.

“The biometric system will be launched in June that will be introduced and enforced throughout the province,” said CIA DIG Sultan Khawaja while briefing the meeting.

Memon showed concern over non-provision of water through reverse-osmosis plants that were installed at Keamari and Lyari a few years ago. He demanded a report over the issue from the local government secretary within a week and ordered the immediate restoration of the plants.


----------



## Qalandari

*Qaim To Inaugurate K-4 Water Project*

Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah will inaugurate the K-4 water project on 10th of next month.

This was informed by Sindh Minister for Information Sharjeel Inam Memon at a high level meeting in Karachi.

At a meeting the Minister said that the government taken steps to overcome the water crisis in Karachi and 3000 water tankers are supplying water free of cost to affected consumers on daily basis.

The meeting also decided that the cleanliness drive will continue under the Sarsabz Sindh programme and al the district administrators would ensure the cleanliness drive twice in a week.

Qaim To Inaugurate K-4 Water Project | Daily Capital


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Livestock, Dairy, Fisheries and Agriculture Exhibition begins tomorrow

The 5th two-day Livestock, Dairy, Fisheries and Agriculture Exhibition 2015 will commence at the Expo Centre in Karachi from tomorrow.

Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah will inaugurate the exhibition.

The event is being organized by Sindh Board of Investment (SBI) in collaboration with Sindh Agriculture and Livestock Department.

The event will mainly focused to provide a platform to all stakeholders associated with the agriculture, livestock and dairy sectors.

The exhibition is expected to be attended by number of foreign investors, foreign companies, and international agriculture experts.

Radio Pakistan


----------



## nomi007

PTI Central Punjab - Official | Facebook


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Thank you PPP/ANP for Arbab Sikandar flyover, Peshawar. It was completed in 2012.

CM inaugurates Arbab Sikandar Khan flyover


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Construction of second phase of Lyari Expressway ongoing


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Thank you PPP/ANP government for Ameer Shah hospital, Peshawar. It was constructed by the previous government




​


----------



## Qalandari

*Energetic: Thar coal plant begins power generation*

*KARACHI: 
With the ongoing battle against energy crisis, the Sindh government finally generated one megawatt from the Thar coal power plant through an underground coal gasification process on Thursday.*

According to officials, power generation will be enhanced to 10MW by the end of this year and 100MW by 2016.

“We have successfully produced 1MW and 4MW is present in our system. Initially, the electricity will be supplied to our projects and a nearby village,” said renowned scientist Dr Samar Mubarakmand, who heads the project.

Ten wells have been dug up for Thar coal-fired power plant near Islamkot, each with a distance of 50 metres. After the gasification process, pure gas is connected to coal gas generators imported from China from where the electricity is produced, according to officials.

“In these wells, steel pipes are drilled down to 600 feet to reach the coal bed and pump out underground water. We later fire the coal inside with compressed air to produce the gas mixed with other particles,” said Engineer Abdul Manan Larik, who supervises work on block five of the coal field in Tharparkar.

“We have installed a gas purification plant to get rid of unnecessary particles including carbon and sulphur in order to produce pure gas that is linked with generators,” Larik said.

He said the government had earlier allocated Rs10 billion for this project to generate 100MW under the gasification pilot project, but due to financial constraints, there has been no tangible progress in the past five years.

“We have so far received Rs3 billion. We would have finished our task had funds been provided on time,” he said, adding there was no transmission line in the area and the government was going to earmark funds for it.

Mubarakmand was of the view that there was around 175 billion tons of coal reserves that have the potential to generate 5,000MW for at least 800 years.

“The same quality of coal is found in Austria where power is being generated through under-ground gasification. Pakistan is blessed with many natural resources, but there is a need for proper planning and implementation,” he said.

On the other hand, the provincial government in collaboration with Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company has started open-pit mining on block two in the same area. They have announced the setting up of two power plants with generation capacity of 330MW and 660MW by 2018.

Officials in the energy department said the entire exercise required an estimated $2 billion.

“Around $1 billion will be spent on the development of the coal-fired power plant and $0.9 billion on mining,” a senior official said.

While Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and PPP Co-chairman Asif Ali Zardari conducted the ground-breaking of the power plant some time ago, the federal government has yet to issue the schedule to lay the transmission line to link the Thar coal power plant with the national grid.

“The Sindh chief minister sent a second reminder to the federal government and the National Transmission and Dispatch Company, asking for a schedule for the transmission line as 100MW is likely to be produced from the Thar plant by next year, but all in vain,” said a spokesperson for the Chief Minister House.


----------



## nomi007

*well done rangers*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

*CM releases Rs120m to revamp pumping stations*
*
KARACHI: 
Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah has released Rs120 million to revamp five major pumping stations of the Karachi Water and Sewerage Board (KWSB) to ensure uninterrupted operations.*

He made the announcement while presiding over a meeting of the water board at CM House on Saturday. “Water is life and I am committed to making it easier for the people of Karachi, which is why I had released Rs180 million to provide free-of-cost tankers to the water-starved areas of the city.”

KWSB managing director Hashim Raza Zaidi said that the funds were being utilised sagaciously. “You [CM] have released funds for 1,000 tankers daily but there is demand for only 700 tankers a day as water supply system has improved considerably.”


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NaMaloom

Special gift for @Qalandari 

Pakistan People's Party sharabi leadership 

Sharabi, kababi, Pakistan People's Party Sindh Leadership


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

17,000 tractors on subsides rates have been provided to small farmers during current fiscal year

Sindh government is taking various steps to bring green revolution in the province.

Seventeen thousand tractors on subsides rates have also been provided to the small farmers during current financial year.

About two thousand tube-wells have been installed across the province to promote agriculture production in the province.

Similarly, over four thousand unemployed youths have also been trained in various agriculture fields.

Radio Pakistan


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*Production imminent: Coal mining and power project on track, claims SECMC*

*HYDERABAD: 
Some minor hiccups apart, Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company (SECMC) appears positive to complete the coal mining and power production projects on time after it recently got approved the power tariff.*

The National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra) approved 8.57% upfront tariff for the SECMC’s Thar Coal Power Company two days ago, according to the company’s CEO Shamsuddin A Shaikh.

At a press briefing on Saturday, Shaikh said that the first power plant of 330 megawatts (MW) will start production from December 2017. Three more plants of similar capacity will follow after every six months till June 2019.

The company has planned to produce 3,960MW energy through four 330MW and four 660MW plants. The latter will contribute in the subsequent years.

According to the CEO, a sum of $900 million will be spent on the construction of the first two 330MW power plants while an equal outlay of $900 million is required for open pit mining.

Shaikh said the power tariff would be gradually decreased to 5% over a period of 20 years. At the same time the tariff of electricity produced from other resources will keep increasing from the present average of 10 to 12 %.

SECMC, whose 51% shares are owned by the Sindh government and 49% by Engro, inaugurated both the projects on January 31. Shaikh informed that one of the four Chinese engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) contractor has been finalised for the mining work. However, he said the coal tariff is yet to be decided by Thar Coal Energy Board (TCEB). Similarly, for the power plant, three Chinese EPC contracts have been shortlisted.

For laying the transmission line, the matter is being pursued with the federal government’s National Transmission and Dispatch Company (NTDC).

Shaikh said SECMC has prioritised employment for the local people. Up to 4,000 workers, including the managerial, technical and non-technical staff, will be employed when the company attains peak production. “We will ensure that all the non-technical staff is appointed from the local people.”

He informed that a new airport is being built in Islamkot tehsil of Tharparkar and he expects its inauguration by the end of this year. On the corporate social responsibility (CSR) side, the company is investing $20 million from its investment on education, health, livelihoods, skills development and promotion of local art, culture and handicraft programs. This is separate from 2% expenditure on CSR from the profit after tax.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*4 million gallons/day desalination plant for Karachi to open before Ramazan, says Sharjeel Memon*

KARACHI: Local Government Minister Sharjeel Inam Memon has said arrangements have been made to install a desalination plant with a capacity to convert four million gallons daily (mgd) of seawater into potable water, which will reach Karachi before Ramazan.

A few more desalination plants will also be installed in the next three months with a capacity to convert 20mgd seawater into potable water which would further help meet water needs of the city.

Mr Memon, who was speaking at a press conference after returning from Dubai in his office at Clifton on Monday, said the Sindh government had made all preparations for holding local bodies elections on Sept 20 and had told the election commission to make arrangements for the polls.

He said during his visit to Dubai he had signed agreements with different companies for installing rental desalination plants to convert seawater into potable water. He said the 4mgd capacity water plant would be installed in Karachi before Ramazan while next month a memorandum of understanding would be signed for the installation of a plant with a capacity to convert 80mgd seawater into potable water. In addition to that, he said, the Karachi Water and Sewerage Board had already started work on 65mgd and 100mgd water supply projects while on June 10 Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah would perform the groundbreaking of the K-IV water project.

In reply to a question, he said free water supply from 1,000 tankers daily continued in water scarcity areas in the city under the supervision of deputy commissioners. Likewise, the minister said, the government had initiated some projects in different districts for water supply through the public health engineering department, for which Rs700 million had been allocated in the current budget.

He said besides Tharparkar, where 700 RO plants were being installed and 350 had already been installed, similar plants were being installed in other districts, including Sanghar and Achro.

Mr Memon said the government had also started repairing roads and streetlights in Karachi and LED lights on all main arteries while an agreement had been signed with a private firm for the installation of surveillance cameras on vintage points which would help in curbing terrorism and street crimes in the city.

In reply to another question, he said arrangements made in the province would not be like the preparations made by the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government for the local bodies elections during which many people were killed and wounded. He said the polls in KP had exposed the hollow slogans of ‘new Pakistan and new Pakhtunkhwa’.

Replying to another question, the minister said Zulfikar Mirza was no more relevant in politics and it was futile to talk about him.

He said there was no truth in reports of having given water connections to Bahria Town projects.

4mgd desalination plant for Karachi to open before Ramazan, says Sharjeel Memon | Pakistan Peoples Party Official


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007




----------



## SHAMK9

nomi007 said:


>


LOL what a looser



Qalandari said:


>


That looks beautiful, glad to see these instead of Political Party pamphlets glued to the flyovers. Is this newly constructed?


----------



## nomi007

SHAMK9 said:


> LOL what a looser
> 
> 
> That looks beautiful, glad to see these instead of Political Party pamphlets glued to the flyovers. Is this newly constructed?


yp

sukar hai bibi ya bhutto ki picture nai banai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

*Sindh government promises free WiFi for Karachi*

Sindh Minister for Information and Local Government Sharjeel Inam Memon on Thursday announced that the street lights in Karachi will be updated with LEDs and free WiFi connectivity for the public.

Memon inaugurated a sports complex in Landhi on Thursday which had been lying incomplete for a number of years. The minister said the PPP government had spent Rs120 million completing it to provide the public indoor and outdoor sports facilities. He advised the youth to indulge in healthy sporting activities.

The minister added that the government plans to undertake more mega projects in the city, announcing a street lights upgradation programme in the megalopolis which will replace bulbs with modern LED systems and CCTV cameras. He added that this LED system will also allow a free internet and WiFi system for the public.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

PPPP still have 3 years for sindh. PPPP should make it model province.


----------



## Qalandari

*JPMC Uplift Project Approved by Chief Secretary Sindh and Chief Minister of Sindh*

The honourable Chief Minister of Sindh Syed Qaim Ali Shah approved Umbrella Scheme Projects to strengthen JPMC worth Rs. 1/2 billion.

The honourable Chief minister approved projects to uplift JPMC on priority basis. Today the honourable Chief Secretary Sindh Mr. Muhamnad Siddique Memon, held an special meeting for Uplifting JPMC and employees welfare. The meeting was attended by the Executive Director JPMC Prof. Anisuddin Bhatti, Secretary Health Dr. Saeed Ahmed Mangnejo, Secretary Finance Mr. Sohail Rajput, Secretaries S& GAD, Secretary Special initiatives, Director General sp Safe Drinking Water, additional Advocate General and others.

Prof. Anisuddin Bhatti gave overall details on issues of JPMC employees, promotions, budget and illegal encroachments. This high profile meeting discussed issues of JPMC in detail. This was first meeting of such capacity after JPMC was devolved to Sindh Government. The Chief Secretary gave immediate approvals to clear all financial liabilities very soon, promotions and recruitments to be done at the earliest after completion of legal formalities.

Secretary Finance informed about 74 million liabilities of Suigas and electricity pending for the years 2010-2013 have been cleared yesterday . The Chief Secretary advised Executive Director, JPMC to contact Commissioner Karachi to mobilize Anti Encroachment Cell to get vacate all illegal occupied houses, encroachments and to control electricity thefts. The Secretaries also advised Executive Director, JPMC to minimize losses of electricity at residential areas.

Immediately after this high profile meeting for JPMC uplifting, The honourable Chief Minister of Sindh Syed Qaim Ali Shah graciously approved and gave the gift to JPMCians and Karachiites an Umbrella Scheme Projects long awaited since years, including construction of two new overhead tanks, rehabilitation of Surgical Building, pending construction of College of Medical Technologists, Electron Microscope and Minimal Invasive Surgery Equipment and others schemes to improve JPMC working and workers.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007

*Hyderabad Sindh Ke Ek Kabrustan Ki Halat Jaha Marne Ke Baad Bhi Sukoon Nai Hai Kia Abhi Bhi Bhutto Zinda Hai ?



*


----------



## Qalandari

Information Minister Sindh, Sharjeel Inam Memon.. PHOTO: PPI

*Sports complex inauguration: ‘PPP ready to ramp up facilities for Sindh’*

*KARACHI: A top provincial minister signalled willingness on Thursday to provide maximum facilities to the people of Sindh, particularly its youth, for sports and other healthy activities.*

Sindh Minister for Information and Local Government Sharjeel Inam Memon made the remarks while addressing an inauguration ceremony of the KMC sports complex in Landhi.

“The government spent Rs120 million on the completion of the project where all indoor and outdoor games facilities are available,” the minister said.

The sports complex was left incomplete for many years, he maintained, the PPP government decided to complete it to provide healthy activities for the youth.

Sharjeel Memon advised the younger generation to indulge in games as the government was willing to promote sporting events all over the province.

He said the government has planned to start more mega projects in Sindh, announcing that the streetlights in Karachi would connect with modern LED system with CCTV cameras. Free internet and WiFi system will also be available through the LED system, he added.

The government, he said, wanted to improve the lifestyle of people and invited industrialists and businessmen to adopt the roundabouts and streets for decoration, adding that it also decided that 10 KMC schools and six hospitals and dispensaries would be handed over to businessmen for better public facilities.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

First batch of Khairpur Medical College begins regular classes


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*Green line BRTS project goes ahead*


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Qalandari

*Blue line Bus Rapid Transit System (BRTS) Extended to DHA City Karachi*

The Bus Rapid Transit System (BRT) has been extended to DHA City Karachi. Residents of DCK will benefit from the Blue-Line of the BRT System that will provide a comfortable and efficient public transportation system. This will facilitate a speedy link to the city center from DCK.


----------



## Qalandari

Meanwhile in Hyderabad


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007

TRUE PROGRESS OF PPP IN SINDH
*پیپلز پارٹی کی اعلی قیادت کا عوام کی خدمت کا وکھرا انداز۔ یہ جو بوتلیں ان حکمرانوں کے سامنے رکھی ہیں انکی قیمت آپکے ماہانہ گھریلو بجٹ سے بھی زیادہ ہے اور یہ کس چیز کی بوتلیں ہے آپ جانتے ہونگے*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

Construction of New Golimar Chorangi flyover in Karachi begins


----------



## Qalandari

Sindh Police to introduce ‘Promise of Peace’ project

Sindh Police is going to introduce “Promise of Peace” project under security vision 2020 of the government of Sindh.

The project is aimed at enhancing security and peace in the province.

The AIGP Security Sindh apprised this to the Sindh Home Minister Sohail Anwar Siyal on his visit of Special Security Unit Headquarter in Karachi. 

The Home Minister visited also various sections of Special Security Unit and appreciated the professional approach of the SSU personnel. 

Radio Pakistan


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Qalandari

Orange line from Orangi town to Board office via KDA chowrangi


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007




----------



## Qalandari

Development work in Hyderabad continues


----------



## Qalandari

Fasten your seat-belts and drive or get fined : Sindh Police


----------



## Qalandari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

Bakhtawar Girls hostel, Mehran University


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

CM Sindh chairing a meeting regarding the implementation of BRTS projects. PHOTO: NNI

*CM wants BRTS projects completed within two years*
*
KARACHI: Sindh Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah has directed relevant organisations to speed up the implementation of the Bus Rapid Transport System (BRTS) projects and ensure that at least 500,000 passengers are able to use the system per day in the metropolis.*

The chief minister (CM) also asked the executing organisation to complete the 17.8-kilometre (km) Green Line by the end of 2016, which has already been approved by the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council at an estimated cost of Rs16.1 billion. Presiding over a meeting regarding the implementation of the BRTS projects at Chief Minister House Karachi on Wednesday, Shah directed the provincial transport department to start working on the 26km Yellow Line, designed for transporting 150,000 passengers per day, and complete the project by the end of 2017 under a public-private partnership mode of investment.

The chief minister stressed the need for beginning work early on the Sindh government funded 4.7-km-long Orange Line, where 50,000 commuters can travel per day. It should be completed by the end of 2016, for which an amount of Rs2.36 billion has already been allocated.

The Green Line project chief executive officer, Saleh Farooqui, said that a separate company has been formed, with a board of directors that include the Sindh chief secretary and transport secretary to manage this project. He said that bids will be invited in the month of July, after which the contract will be awarded in September and project may be completed by September 2016.






Out of an estimated cost of more than Rs16 billion, the federal government has released Rs2.96 billion to his company, he said, adding that Green Lines will have 21 stations with elevator and escalator facilities. “This service will run from Surjani Town to Guru Mandir,” he said.

The special assistant to the CM, Omer Rehman Malik, speaking about the Yellow Line, said that all legal formalities have been completed. He added that the cost of the project is estimated at Rs13.5 billion, out of which 15 per cent will be equity from the Sindh government and 16 per cent will be from a private party. He said that the remaining 69 per cent will be in the focus of a soft-loan from Chinese banks. Transport secretary Tuaha Farooqui said that the work on the Orange Line bus project will start in the month of August.

The chief minister approved Rs30 million for the project and the establishment of the centre in Garden.


----------



## Qalandari

First successful Liver transplanted in Sindh


----------



## Qalandari

Jinnah Terminal Flyover on Shahra-e-Faisal was built by PPP Govt in 2013


----------



## Qalandari

26 kilometre Blue line transport corridor to be completed by 2017
​


----------



## Qalandari

Yellow line transport corridor update


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Hyde

Qalandari said:


>


This is exactly I was talking about when I was saying the cost of Lahore Metro or Islamabad metro could have been vastly reduced by the idea shown in this photograph shared by you.

Thank you

PS: Those who think people would not buy a ticket to board buses, may be we could have dedicated terminals inaccessible by the public near the bus stops but rest of the track should have been just like that, those who think Pakistanis would block the route for metro bus during dharna politics, it is the ill culture of Pakistan and the same people could also block the bridges so nothing to worry about


----------



## Qalandari

K4 Water project inaugurated

KARACHI (Dunya News) – Chief Minister (CM) Sindh Qaim Ali Shah inaugurated a water project in the city on Wednesday. CM Sindh said that Prime Minister (PM) Nawaz Sharif makes promises of providing money yet fails to deliver, reported Dunya News.

Talking to media during ground breaking ceremony of K4 water project, CM Sindh said that he had asked funds from federalgovernment for the water project yet no funds had been granted.

CM Sindh said that PM Nawaz Sharif had promised funds yet none had been delivered for a year.

Expressing disappointment at federal government’s budget, Qaim Ali Shah said that initial cost for the water project had been estimated at 25 billion rupees yet federal government had given only 8 crores for the project.

Minister of Local Government Sharjeel Memon also criticized federal government at the occasion.


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari

Heritage sites in Thatta undergoing renovation


----------



## I S I

Qalandari said:


> Heritage sites in Thatta undergoing renovation


BC is ka credit bhi PPPee ko do ge? This is funded by US Aid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

I S I said:


> BC is ka credit bhi PPPee ko do ge? This is funded by US Aid.



This one is being funded by Sindh government.

Is cultural heritage a priority? | TNS - The News on Sunday

Sindh’s current PSDP is far more ambitious than any other province in terms of heritage protection. The plan envisages creation of cultural centres, libraries, new museums, cultural research institutes, music academy, Buddha institute, and restoration of numerous heritage sites in Karachi, Hyderabad, Thatta, Pir Jo Goth, Hala, Shikarpur, Jacobabad, and Chatori. The PSDP also has allocations approved for excavation and documentation of archaeological sites and monuments in Thatta, Badin, Mirpurkhas, Tando Muhammad Khan, Tharparkar, Tando Aallah Yar, Sanghar, Umerkot and Sukkur. In last year’s budget the World Heritage Sites in Mohen-Jo Daro and Makli Hills were also allocated funds for protection.


----------



## I S I

Shabash BC 
Moinjo daro ko karachi bana rahe ho aur karachi ko moin ja daro. Jiye bhutto.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

If this is modernization the God help you people. Taking credit for work being done by federal government and NGOs. Shamelessness in PPP ranks just has no boundaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Qalandari

smuhs1 said:


> If this is modernization the God help you people. Taking credit for work being done by federal government and NGOs. Shamelessness in PPP ranks just has no boundaries.



So what is being done by the federal government ?


----------



## Pandora

Qalandari said:


> So what is being done by the federal government ?



Where do you want me to start? Most of the infrastructure projects are being carried out by federal government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

smuhs1 said:


> Where do you want me to start? Most of the infrastructure projects are being carried out by federal government.



Let me know when you start. Till then carry on the rhetorics.


----------



## I S I

Qalandari said:


> So what is being done by the federal government ?


 i'm surprised PPP have fanboys too & very delusional ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007

sindh metro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## SHAMK9

Qalandari said:


> 26 kilometre Blue line transport corridor to be completed by 2017
> ​


​What justifies 2 years of construction? It's a freakin bus corridor, not mono rail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

PPP has been claiming about metros to be constructed since at least last 5 years. It won't happen. Instead the money will end up in the pockets of the shameless corrupt PPP thugs. Seriously, this party is a stain on Pakistan. Easily by far the most corrupt party in Pakistan. And they won't learn. They will have to be removed from power by force. Let's see what the 2018 elections results in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I S I

Qalandari said:


>


Gift? LOL bwahahahaha


Apne baap ke paise se bana rahe hain kya bhootni ke?!



SHAMK9 said:


> What justifies 2 years of construction? It's a freakin bus corridor, not mono rail.


Whole 1 year would take only in calculations of commissions granted for dear jialaas. Then the left over will be used to make their new palaces. Fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Flooring at Dhobhi Ghat, Lyari PS108


----------



## Qalandari

KMC START CARPETING OF ROAD FROM AL-AZHAR GARDEN TO SUPERHIGHWAY

Karachi, June 9: Karachi Metropolitan Corporation completed one kilometer carpeting work of road from Kiran Hospital to Al-Azhar Garden on Tuesday after it started work on carpeting of 5km long road from Al- Azhar Garden to Superhighway. The completed portion of road will be available for vehicular traffic from tomorrow. 

This area was now connected with the University Road after the construction of this road which had been an old problem of residents of these areas. The construction of further 4km portion of this road was underway rapidly which will connect it with the Superhighway. 

This may be noted that KMC had started construction of 5km long road in this area on immediate basis and this work was scheduled to be completed by 20th June. The provincial minister for local government Sharjeel Inam Memon and minister for finance Murad Ali Shah had also during a joint visit of the area instructed that work on this project must be carried out speedily and it should complete as soon as possible after which KMC had inducted more machinery and manpower in the construction work and started carpeting on Tuesday. The project was expected to be completed in a record time by 20th June.


----------



## Qalandari

3rd KMC KARACHI GAMES TO BEGIN FROM 14TH JUNE

Karachi, June 11: 3rd KMC Karachi Games 2015 will begin from 14th June in which more than 1200 sportsmen and women will take part in 39 events. The annual sports event of Karachi which is held by Karachi City Sports Association with the coordination of KMC would help highlight the soft image of the city besides promoting sports activities in the metropolis.

This was stated by Senior Director CSR KMC Raza Abbas Rizvi and President of Karachi City Sports Association Mohammad Aslam Khan in a joint press briefing in KW&SB Officers Club on Thursday which was also attended by Ghulam Mohammad Khan, Khalid Rehmani, Bashir Saddozai, Ahmed Ali, Khurshid Shah, Mohammad Taqi, Safdar Hussain, Sarwar Hussain,media coordinatior M. Nasim, sports organizers and players.

Raza Abbas Rizvi said all of KMC sports grounds and stadiums including KMC Sports Complex will be available for these games. KMC was providing all possible help and support to KSA for holding of this event. The President of KSA Mohammad Aslam Khan thanked Administrator Karachi Saqib Ahmed Soomro for his special interest and patronage of this event. He said this event was being held with the aim to promote sports activities in the city and to provide opportunity to our youth to showcase their abilities in various sports. Aslam Khan said a special float of Karachi Games 2015 will begin its journey in the city from Mazar-e-Quaid at 8 pm on 12th June. He also asked the media representatives to join hands with us in assuring better coverage of this event.


----------



## Qalandari

*Budget 2015-16: Construction of Cambridge schools to complete by 2016*
*
KARACHI: Sindh Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah promised the establishment of 25 Cambridge schools across the province. Government has managed to start construction of 11 of them and assures that at least 16 buildings will be completed by March 2016.*

The schools are currently being built in 11 cities, including Nawabshah, Khairpur, Sukkur, Thatta, Badin, Sajawal and Jamshoro. Construction in Ghotki and Larkana has just started. “The first school building to be completed will be in Nawabshah city by September this year after which it will be handed over to the education department,” said Jatoi.






Due to delays in funding, the speed of the construction work is slow and it will take time to complete the entire project, he said.

The two schools planned for Karachi are still awaiting land allocations. “We have asked the district management to allot state land for the Cambridge schools,” said Jatoi. “The construction for the schools in Karachi will start in the second phase.”

According to Jatoi, a notice for the recruitment of teachers for these schools will be issued six months before the completion of the infrastructure. “New teachers will be appointed for the Cambridge programme as it is an entirely new system and will need a separate board to handle its affairs,” he shared. The system also needs an affiliation to conduct O’ Levels examinations.


----------



## nomi007




----------



## HariPrasad

Qalandari said:


> First successful Liver transplanted in Sindh




CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007

*whole progress of PPPP*


----------



## Qalandari

Justice Sarmad Jalal Osmani, a judge of the Supreme Court of Pakistan. PHOTO: INP

*Milestones: First Pakistani law university to offer PhD*

*KARACHI: Shaheed Zulfikar Ali Bhutto University of Law (Szabul) welcomed its first batch of candidates for the Doctor of Philosophy (PhD) programme on Saturday.*

Justice Sarmad Jalal Osmani, a judge of the Supreme Court of Pakistan, visited Szabul’s Clifton campus on the occasion. Addressing the faculty, students and dignitaries, he said that the cause of education has suffered a lot in Pakistan.

“I used to teach in the past,” he said. “After retirement, I am thinking of going back to teaching and would love to teach here [at Szabul].”

Justice (retd) Dr Qazi Khalid, the vice-chancellor of the university, said that Szabul is Pakistan’s first law university that is recognised by Pakistan’s Bar Council and the Higher Education Commission.

“This year, the university is welcoming 34 candidates for Phd in law,” he said. “The classes will commence on July 22.”

Khadim Hussain Soomro is among the 34 candidates who will be part of the PhD programme. He hopes to conduct his research at Szabul.

“When it comes to law education, we lack good institutions and there is a shortage of good graduates who can produce quality research,” he said. “Our laws were written in the 1800s. We need to replace them with contemporary laws.”

The university is offering a combined five-year programme for Bachelor’s of Arts and Bachelor’s of Law and a combined three-year programme for Master’s of Law and PhD.

The visiting faculty include Dr Farogh Nasim and the former chief justice of Pakistan, Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry.


----------



## Qalandari

*Sindh Budget 2015-16: Province sets aside Rs16.5 billion for energy projects*

*KARACHI: The Sindh government will spend Rs16.5 billion over the next year on energy-related schemes, most of it going to build infrastructure in Tharparkar district where coal mines and power plants are being established.*

The Annual Development Plan (ADP) of the energy department also shows a block allocation of Rs5 billion for energy initiatives but doesn’t provide project details.

However, Sindh Finance Minister Murad Ali Shah, while presenting the budget on Saturday, indicated that this money would also be spent on five 20-megawatt solar power projects, which would be set up in Thatta, Benazirabad, Sukkur, Jamshoro and Larkana districts.






As per the ADP, four new schemes with a total outlay of Rs3.81 billion have been launched to facilitate the development of coal-based power plants in Thar. These include reconstruction of damaged roads between Sujawal and Badin among other similar schemes.

However, the government will spend only Rs956 million on these projects during fiscal year 2015-16. The rest of the cost will be met from future budgets.

A major chunk of around Rs8.83 billion from the energy department’s development budget will go for completing work on ongoing infrastructure programmes meant to facilitate the Thar coal initiative.


----------



## Qalandari

*Karachi Mass Transit update; 5 bus transit and 2 metro rail transit systems*

Sindh budget for the year 2015-16 presented on Thursday promised revival of the Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) besides five bus transit, two metro rail transit for the mega city.

Sindh Finance Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah in his budget speech said the Karachi Mass Transit Project with the circular railway, five bus rapid transit and two metro rail transit have been planned to fulfil the transportation needs of Karachi.

He said the government of Sindh would start *five BRT projects* in the next FY 2015-16. 

*Yellow Line which will pass through Orangi Industrial Area and terminates at Saddar (Regal)*
*
Orange Line Project connects District West to BRT Green Line at Board Office Chowrangi

Red Line Project will operate in the thickly populated area of Gulshan-e-Iqbal

Green Line Project passes through the heart of the city, starts at MunicipalPark (AurangzebPark) and culminates at KESC Powerhouse*

*Blue Line Project starts at BahriaTown and it has two terminating points. One ends at the airport and the other at MW Tower
*
The BRT Yellow Line project is under implementation in PPP Mode with an estimated cost of Rs 13 billion. Its route is 26 km long, and will facilitate 150,000 commuters per day.

The concession agreement of the project will be signed in this month and financial close is expected to be achieved in three months. “We will start physical work on this project by October 2016. The estimated completion time is 18 months,” the minister said.

The BRT Orange line project is being implemented under ADP at a cost of Rs 2.364 billion. It is 4.7 km long and will facilitate 50,000 daily commuters. “We have kept the entire allocation for the project in next year’s ADP. It is expected to commence in August 2016. The BRT Green Line Project will cost Rs. 16 billion and will be funded by the federal government. It is a 21 km long corridor and will facilitate over 400,000 daily commuters. The project execution is expected from July 2015,” he added.

The federal government has promised to complete this project in one year; however, the entire allocation has not been kept in the federal PSDP of 2015-16. “We are following this up with the federal government. The BRT Red Line Project will be implemented through ADP at an estimated cost of Rs 15 billion.”

This project is expected to be funded through 85 per cent loan from China and 15 per cent contribution of the government of Sindh for which Rs 2 billion have been allocated in FY 2015-16. This corridor is 22 km long and will facilitate 350,000 commuters each day. “We hope to start the project in the next FY and commission it in the year 2017. 

The Blue Line project will be implemented under PPP mode as BRT, but will be convertible to MRT. Its corridor is 54 kms long and will facilitate 357,000 per day. It is expected to be executed from December 2015 to May 2017. An amount of Rs 10 billion is allocated under VGF funding for this Project. In addition to above, 36 green buses have been made road worthy and are now plying on city routes. Additionally, modern bus terminals have also been planned for Karachi city,” he explained.

The government of Sindh is also fully committed for the *Revival of Karachi Circular Railways project* with the assistance of JICA. The KCR will have a dual track of 43.3 km with 24 stations at an average distance of 1.5 km. The estimated cost of the project is US $ 2.6 billion. JICA appraisal mission is expected during FY 2015-16 for negotiations/signing of loan agreement. “We are also talking to the Chinese to assist us in this project in case the JICA funding does not go through. 

The *Brown Line MRT* from Nagan Chowrangi to Landhi is also under active consideration and we are talking to Chinese to provide funding for this project.”

*The Karachi Sewerage Project S-III *is a mega project for treated sewerage disposal for Karachi having a cost of Rs 7.982 billion out of which the federal government has to contribute Rs 3.991 billion. The project is conceived to enhance the capacity of sewerage treatment of 500 MGD. The total sewerage generated in the city is 465 MGD. Rupees 1 billion has been allocated in the ADP 2015-16. This project will have immense environmental and health related benefits, in keeping with our vision of a clean, green Sindh.

*The Greater Karachi Bulk Water Supply Scheme K-IV *has been envisioned at a cost of Rs 25.522 billion with 50 per cent share of government of Sindh to address the water shortage issues of Karachi. Presently, Karachi is drawing 1200 cusecs (650MGD) approved quota of water from Indus, which is insufficient for the ever-increasing water demand of 23 million people of Karachi. The K-IV project is planned for provision of additional 1200 cusecs (650 MGD) in three phases. The government of Sindh has allocated 485 cusecs (260 MGD) of additional water quota for the first phase of K-IV project, which will be completed by 2018. Rupees Rs 2.5 billion have been earmarked for this project for the next FY. It is expected that the federal government will match this allocation.

In addition to above a major initiative for waste management in Karachi is being undertaken by the *Sindh Waste Management Board*. 

*Shaheed Benazir Bhutto Accident Emergency & Ancillary Services Complex* will be set up at Civil Hospital Karachi having a cost of Rs 6.3 billion. This facility will be completed by December 2015. Construction of 400 Bedded Hospital at NIPA Chowrangi Gulshan-e-Iqbal Karachi has a cost of Rs 1.73 billion.
*

Other projects include *

- Establishment of Children Hospital at SIUT Karachi with a cost Rs 577 million

- Establishment of Shaheed Benazir Bhutto Medical Complex at National Highway near Razzaqabad 

- Extension of the services of SIUT at Karachi at the cost of Rs 1.5 billion

- Conversion of selected existing schools into model schools (primary, secondary and higher secondary of CDGK) 

- Establishment of Shaheed Zulfikar Ali Bhutto University of Law at Karachi with a cost of Rs 1.2 billion

- Strengthening/Upgradation of Jinnah Sindh Medical University Karachi at the cost of Rs 1 billion

- Establishment of Medical College at Karachi with Rs 1 billion 

- Construction of three Lane Flyover at Malir 15 at Shahrah-e-Faisal Karachi

- Construction of Shaheed Benazir Bhutto Flyover at Shaheen Complex

- Up-gradation of Dhabeji Pumping Station

- 65 MGD additional water supply from Haleji to Pipri having cost of Rs 6.2 billion

- Widening/improvement of main hawks bay road, Karachi 

- Reconstruction and rehabilitation of Jam Sadique Bridge Korangi

- Construction of flyover at Malir Halt at a cost of Rs 386 million

- Construction of Madar-e-Jamhoriyat Nusrat Bhutto Under pass at Mehran Hotel at a cost of Rs 458.761 million


*http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/sindh/1...mised-for-city*


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## SHAMK9

Qalandari said:


>



No road markings, trash everywhere, no horticultural work. Welcome to sindh, jiyee bhutto


----------



## ziaulislam

nomi007 said:


> yp
> 
> sukar hai bibi ya bhutto ki picture nai banai


what are you doing!, he may post a picture tomorrow showing the same pictures repainted upon with portraits of bhuttos!


----------



## Qalandari

Work in progress


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## SMC

Given the news Qalandari is posting, I wouldn't be surprised if he posts about some dog getting rescued by PPP and how that's such great news for the whole country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

Sindh govt, FWO sign accord for construction of project that would cost around Rs9.9 billion

The Sindh government and Frontier Works Organisation (FWO) have signed a concession agreement for constructing a Karachi to Thatta dual carriageway, which would cost around Rs 9.9 billion, under the public private partnership (PPP) mode of investment.

This 49-kilometre-long motorway will be constructed from Ghaggar Phattak to Thatta bypass in a year’s time. The total cost includes Rs7.499 billion as construction cost and Rs2.460 billion as the project development cost.

As per the financial structure, 70 percent of the project cost, amounting to Rs6.971 billion, would be arranged through commercial loans, while the remaining Rs2.987 billion will be contributed through equity by both partners.

Of this, 53.3 percent – Rs1.593 billion – would be contributed by the FWO, whereas the remaining 46.7 percent – Rs1.394 billion – would be borne by the provincial government.

Chief Engineer (Works & Services) Syed Pervaiz Ali Shah and the FWO director (Plans) Brigadier Sultan signed the agreement on behalf of their respective organisations.

Addressing the ceremony, Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah said that Karachi-Thatta dual carriageway was the most important project, which was to be linked with Thatta to Mithi road onwards to Islamkot and Thar coalfield areas, covering over total road length of 296 kilometres.

He said that this road would be known in future as the road towards prosperity.

“It was also important that the Sindh government had signed the agreement with the FWO which is a technically sound organisation.” Qaim stressed that by virtue of engaging FWO as the partner, the road project could be completed in one-and-half years or before’ adding, “The carriageway would open new avenues of income, employment, trade and investment opportunities in the area through creation of infrastructure for social development.”

Sindh Minister for Finance Murad Ali Shah while said that the public-private partnership project being initiated under the innovative ideas of Pakistan People’s Party’s leadership was not only limited to the infrastructure projects but it included projects in other sectors also, including energy, health and education.

The Sindh government was also planning other mega development project for the infrastructure development, the minister informed the gathering.

FWO Director General Afzal Khan said that presently, the FWO was executing many mega infrastructure development projects including maintenance of Lahore-Islamabad motorway.

He said that M-9 section motorway from Karachi to Hyderabad will be started within a month’s time and would be completed before the stipulated period, similarly Karachi-Thatta dual road would also be completed in a year after starting the work on the ground.

The FWO DG said that his organisation would design, finance, build, operate and transfer the project and it would also maintain the dual carriageway through duration of concession period of 25 years.

Karachi-Thatta dual carriageway could materialise within a year - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Qalandari

Motor vehicle inspection and certification project


----------



## Qalandari

*Pak-Japan talks to decide fate of KCR project*

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan and Japan will hold talks today to decide the fate of the Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) project worth $2.60 billion. A delegation of Japanese Development Agency, JICA, has arrived in Pakistan to hold meetings with Pakistani authorities. According to sources and media reports, all the working has been completed regarding the project. Japan has linked the provision of loan with launching of local project worth Rs 10 billion by Pakistan. Pakistan and Japan had already agreed to launch the project. The government of Japan has approved provision of $2.60 billion loan for the project as well.

Pak-Japan talks to decide fate of KCR project


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007




----------



## Qalandari

National Museum Karachi being renovated


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Qalandari

Development work ongoing in Hyderabad


----------



## Qalandari

*





DUHS to have liver transplantation hospital soon*

KARACHI- Voicing concern that diseases such as hepatitis and breast cancer are assuming alarming proportion, Sindh Health Minister Jam Mehtab Hussain Dahr has stressed the need for launching awareness campaigns about the diseases among the masses.

This he stated during his visit to Dow University of Health Sciences’ (DUHS) Ojha Campus. The DUHS vice chancellor Prof Dr Masood Hameed Khan and heads of other departments were also present on the occasion.
Describing Ojha Institute as one of the best institutions in the country, the minister said that DUHS should extend its services in all districts of Sindh.

He said government will leave no stone unturned in providing assistance to the institution.

Briefing the minister about the DUHS, Prof Masood Hameed said that 100-bed hospital for liver transplantation would start functioning soon, while 500-bed hospital for treatment of various other diseases was already functioning.

He said that the latest technology was being used for liver transplantation at the DUHS and 4000 lab tests were being conducted daily.

Dow University spreading over 130 acres of land is visited by 5000 patients daily, the vice chancellor said, adding that 35 Ph Ds are associated with the university.

Earlier, the minister visited out-patient department of TB, Nursing Institute, Learning Resource Centre, Multi Disciplinary Lab, Employees Colony, Molecular Pathology laboratory.
*
DUHS to have liver transplantation hospital soon | Medical News Pakistan

*


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Qalandari said:


>


Which lucky Jiyala/PPP leader who passed 18th Amendment gets to turn this into a 'Ghost College' and take it over as his/her personal residence?

Why can't our political leadership work through existing reputable and established colleges and universities and help fund their expansion into other parts of the country, instead of some random _"Shaheed Zulfiqar Bhutto & Bibi Benazir Bhutto and Bilawal Bhutto and Asifa Bhutto Government of Sindh Provincial Education Department Sindh District Government Muzafarabad Qaim Ali Shah & Zardari Women & Girls & Female & non-male Degree & Certificate and Exam Center College"_



Qalandari said:


> Development work ongoing in Hyderabad


I see a bunch of machinery parked on dirt, is someone supposed to be using it to do something? Dirt flattening perhaps?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

PPPP need synergy.....You still have 3 years to prove themselves as one of the best party in Pakistan. ....Otherwise there is no future of PPPP.


----------



## Qalandari

*
All Karachi districts to have modern clinics*

KARACHI- All-out efforts are being made to set up model clinics in all district of the city to help provide specialized treatment facilities to the citizens.

According to Executive District Officer (Health), Dr Zafar Ejaz, the proposed model clinics will be made functional shortly so that residents of all the districts could get specialized treatment facilities at their doorstep.

Referring to some private dental clinics which have become major source of hepatitis and other diseases owing to their unhygienic dental instruments, the EDO said that the need of the hour is to set up model clinics in the metropolis so that citizens could be provided specialized dental treatment facilities.

He said efforts are also under way to engage non-governmental organizations (NGOs) for establishing the proposed model clinics in the city.

http://www.medicalnewspk.com/all-kar...odern-clinics/


----------



## Qalandari

*
KARACHI- With the inauguration of a 14-bed well-equipped Intensive Care Unit (ICU) at Jinnah Postgraduate Medical Center’s (JPMC) Chest Medicine Department (CMD), people suffering from different chest diseases will now be provided much better treatment facilities.*

The ICU is also equipped with ventilators and other necessary gadgets.

The inaugural ceremony of the ICU, built at a cost of Rs25 million under public-private partnership initiative, was jointly performed by CMD’s head, Prof Dr Nadeem Ahmed Rizvi and Pakistan Petroleum Limited’s chief executive officer Syed Wamiq Bukhari.

JPMC’s executive director Prof Anis Bhatti, joint executive director Dr Seemi Jamali, Prof Syed Tariq Rafi, Prof Tariq Mehmood, Prof Iqbal Afridi, Dr Jawaid Jamali et al. were also present at the ceremony.
Speaking on the occasion, Prof Dr Nadeem Rizvi said ICU comprises 14 beds and 14 ventilators.
With the setting up the ICU, the JPMC’s CMD has become first public sector hospital to have this facility, he added.

At the outset, he said that the JPMC being the largest teaching hospital of Sindh is visited by thousands of people from across the country.

JPMC’s chest medicine dept gets ICU | Medical News Pakistan


----------



## SMC

So my own curiosity.. does anyone think Qalandari is a paid part of PPP PR wing, or just a fan boy with a lot of time on his/her hands?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waleed3601

SMC said:


> So my own curiosity.. does anyone think Qalandari is a paid part of PPP PR wing, or just a fan boy with a lot of time on his/her hands?


Is that even a question??


----------



## salmanACCA

Qalandari could be one of zardari adventures

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

qalandari agr pak fouj k khalaf koi bakwas kia to pppp ki bakiyat b khatam kar dain ge

zardari ne jailain islam ya pakistan k lehe nai

apne dakoon ki waja se kati hain

*BB TO SAB SATH LE GE HE HAIN NA TO YEH BE SATH LE JAHE GA*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

waleed3601 said:


> Is that even a question??



Maybe I didn't word the question right.. I meant to ask which one of the two people think he is.


----------



## Al Bhatti

SMC said:


> So my own curiosity.. does anyone think Qalandari is a paid part of PPP PR wing, or just a fan boy with a lot of time on his/her hands?





salmanACCA said:


> Qalandari could be one of zardari adventures



Or maybe Chicken Bilawal himself trying and developing his PR skills on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Qalandari said:


>


Look at the state of sides of the roads, looks like iraq.


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## SMC

Maybe Qalandari thinks he's to be here forever while we're only here for a short time, eh Qalandari?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shot-Caller

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 231169


aik teer se teen shikar. Media,zardari aur ye model. Very nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

nicely said

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

*Surplus KMC budget with Rs33.682bn outlay approved
*
KARACHI: With an outlay of Rs33.682 billion, the surplus budget of the Karachi Metropolitan Corporation for the financial year 2015-16 was approved by KMC Administrator Saqib Soomro on Friday.

No new taxes have been levied in the new budget.

The administrator, while exercising the powers of the KMC Council, signed a resolution for the approval of the budget for the next financial year in the presence of municipal commissioner Sami Siddiqui, Financial Adviser Afaq Saeed, Masood Alam, Niaz Soomro and others.

Budget documents showed that the KMC’s revenue during the next financial year would be Rs33.849bn against the expected expenditures of Rs33.682bn, showing Rs167.5 million surplus.

The next year’s budget is over Rs166m more than the outgoing financial year’s budget.

The data shows that the KMC expects current receipts of over Rs21.27bn and capital receipts of Rs5.8bn, whereas it would receive Rs6.3bn funds for the provincial and district annual development programme.

From 11,000 employees in 2001, KMC strength has risen to over 32,000 employees over the past 14 years.

On the expenditure side, an amount of Rs14.2bn has been earmarked for development projects. The KMC would spend Rs14.1bn on establishment; while contingent expenses were expected to be Rs2.8bn. An amount of Rs427m would be spent on repairs and maintenance, while over Rs2.05bn was earmarked as the share of the district municipal corporations.

The KMC would initiate work on over 100 development schemes with its own resources and the provincial and district ADP funds. The schemes would include 37 major projects along with the ongoing projects which would also be completed in this year.

According to a KMC statement issued here, Administrator Soomro said on the occasion that the KMC had limited resources and in 2001, before the city district government came into being, it had around 11,000 employees but the number of the employees increased to 32,000 after the dissolution of the CDGK.

He said that the KMC had same resources it had in 2001, but its expenditures had increased manifold.

He said that owing to this situation the KMC was unable to launch development schemes with its own resources and it was facing hardship in even paying salaries and pension to its staffers.

He said that other essential heads included payment for the feeding of animals at the zoological gardens and Safari Park, expenditures incurred on provision of health and medical facilities at KMC hospitals, payment of fuel charges and other official expenditures along with an amount of over Rs2.5bn payable to contractors.

He said that it was not easy to prepare a budget in such conditions, but the KMC officials tried to give a balanced budget with no new taxes.

He said that the government was providing financial assistance to the KMC whenever needed. This year also KMC expected to get grants of over Rs13.55bn — over Rs1.3bn higher than the previous year.

He said that with an estimated cost of Rs14.2bn the KMC would launch 100 development schemes, including Rs6.4bn for its engineering department.

*He said that major projects included: *

Construction of shopping centre and parking plaza at Shahbuddin Market (Rs 350m)

Construction of Zulfiqarabad oil tankers parking terminal (Rs 300m)

Installation of wireless video surveillance system (Rs 269m)

Construction of boundary walls around city graveyards (Rs 250m)

Development works in Orangi Cottage Industrial Zone (Rs 250m)

Addition of cardiac emergency centre in KMC hospital in Shah Faisal Town (Rs 208m)

Construction and rehabilitation work on dispensaries, hospital (Rs 189m)

Construction and rehabilitation of Shahrah-i-Noor Jahan (Rs 157m)

Improvement of flyovers, bridges and underpasses (Rs100m)

Purchase of animals for Safari Park, zoological gardens (Rs 55m)

Construction of a parking plaza in Clifton Block 7 (Rs 50m)

*The KMC has earmarked: *

Rs 3.56bn for education

Rs 4.9bn for health

Rs 2.5bn for municipal services

Rs1bn for parks and horticulture

Rs 827m for transport and communications

Rs 614m for sports, culture and recreation

Rs 537m for information technology

Rs146m for the Karachi Mass Transit Cell

The KMC communicated the above-mentioned details of the next year budget through a press release. It did not provide budget books and other relevant documents or inform the media about the department-wise allocations for various health, education and other schemes.

http://www.dawn.com/news/1189225/sur...utlay-approved


----------



## My-Analogous

Qalandari said:


> Government Girls College
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School in Larkana



WOW! i didn't know that Karachi become Paris inPPP time and in these 8 years and now i Karachi Govt stop water b/c they are planning to supply milk inn water supply pipe line.








Qalandari said:


> *Surplus KMC budget with outlay approved
> *
> KARACHI: With an outlay of Rs33.682 billion, the surplus budget of the Karachi Metropolitan Corporation for the financial year 2015-16 was approved by KMC Administrator Saqib Soomro on Friday.
> 
> No new taxes have been levied in the new budget.
> 
> The administrator, while exercising the powers of the KMC Council, signed a resolution for the approval of the budget for the next financial year in the presence of municipal commissioner Sami Siddiqui, Financial Adviser Afaq Saeed, Masood Alam, Niaz Soomro and others.
> 
> Budget documents showed that the KMC’s revenue during the next financial year would be Rs33.849bn against the expected expenditures of Rs33.682bn, showing Rs167.5 million surplus.
> 
> The next year’s budget is over Rs166m more than the outgoing financial year’s budget.
> 
> The data shows that the KMC expects current receipts of over Rs21.27bn and capital receipts of Rs5.8bn, whereas it would receive Rs6.3bn funds for the provincial and district annual development programme.
> 
> From 11,000 employees in 2001, KMC strength has risen to over 32,000 employees over the past 14 years.
> 
> On the expenditure side, an amount of Rs14.2bn has been earmarked for development projects. The KMC would spend Rs14.1bn on establishment; while contingent expenses were expected to be Rs2.8bn. An amount of Rs427m would be spent on repairs and maintenance, while over Rs2.05bn was earmarked as the share of the district municipal corporations.
> 
> The KMC would initiate work on over 100 development schemes with its own resources and the provincial and district ADP funds. The schemes would include 37 major projects along with the ongoing projects which would also be completed in this year.
> 
> According to a KMC statement issued here, Administrator Soomro said on the occasion that the KMC had limited resources and in 2001, before the city district government came into being, it had around 11,000 employees but the number of the employees increased to 32,000 after the dissolution of the CDGK.
> 
> He said that the KMC had same resources it had in 2001, but its expenditures had increased manifold.
> 
> He said that owing to this situation the KMC was unable to launch development schemes with its own resources and it was facing hardship in even paying salaries and pension to its staffers.
> 
> He said that other essential heads included payment for the feeding of animals at the zoological gardens and Safari Park, expenditures incurred on provision of health and medical facilities at KMC hospitals, payment of fuel charges and other official expenditures along with an amount of over Rs2.5bn payable to contractors.
> 
> He said that it was not easy to prepare a budget in such conditions, but the KMC officials tried to give a balanced budget with no new taxes.
> 
> He said that the government was providing financial assistance to the KMC whenever needed. This year also KMC expected to get grants of over Rs13.55bn — over Rs1.3bn higher than the previous year.
> 
> He said that with an estimated cost of Rs14.2bn the KMC would launch 100 development schemes, including Rs6.4bn for its engineering department.
> 
> *He said that major projects included: *
> 
> Construction of shopping centre and parking plaza at Shahbuddin Market (Rs 350m)
> 
> Construction of Zulfiqarabad oil tankers parking terminal (Rs 300m)
> 
> Installation of wireless video surveillance system (Rs 269m)
> 
> Construction of boundary walls around city graveyards (Rs 250m)
> 
> Development works in Orangi Cottage Industrial Zone (Rs 250m)
> 
> Addition of cardiac emergency centre in KMC hospital in Shah Faisal Town (Rs 208m)
> 
> Construction and rehabilitation work on dispensaries, hospital (Rs 189m)
> 
> Construction and rehabilitation of Shahrah-i-Noor Jahan (Rs 157m)
> 
> Improvement of flyovers, bridges and underpasses (Rs100m)
> 
> Purchase of animals for Safari Park, zoological gardens (Rs 55m)
> 
> Construction of a parking plaza in Clifton Block 7 (Rs 50m)
> 
> *The KMC has earmarked: *
> 
> Rs 3.56bn for education
> 
> Rs 4.9bn for health
> 
> Rs 2.5bn for municipal services
> 
> Rs1bn for parks and horticulture
> 
> Rs 827m for transport and communications
> 
> Rs 614m for sports, culture and recreation
> 
> Rs 537m for information technology
> 
> Rs146m for the Karachi Mass Transit Cell
> 
> The KMC communicated the above-mentioned details of the next year budget through a press release. It did not provide budget books and other relevant documents or inform the media about the department-wise allocations for various health, education and other schemes.
> 
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1189225/sur...utlay-approved



Development budget population wise

Karachi almost 40 to 45% of total sindh population with budget of *Rs33.682bn * Good Job

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

Qalandari said:


>


Remove this GUY person picture from your image


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

*and pppp is celebrating birthday of benazir bhutto*


*begairat qayadatein roshan mustaqbil nai de saktin*

یہ حال ہے اس ملک کے سیاسی پارٹی کا
چلے ملک کو چلانے
اسلامی ملک میں جب اسلامی قانون کی جگہ یہودی قانون بننے گا تو اسی طرح ہوگا

دیکھ لو اسلام سے نفرت کرنے والو۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔!

یہ جمہوریت ہے؟
کیا اسی کو جمہوریت کہتے ہیں؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waleed3601

ghazaliy2k said:


> Karachi almost 40 to 45% of total sindh population with budget of *Rs33.682bn * Good Job


Pindi got one metro bus worth Rs. 44bn and Karachi's entire budget is worth Rs. 33bn. What's even more laughable is the fact that they've earmarked Rs 1bn for Karachi "Mass Transit" cell. Like what they gonna build in 1bn? Gadha garhi chalao gey? At the rate PPP is undeveloping Sindh I won't be surprised if the 2 or 3 public buses Karachi has left get replaced with Horse Carts....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FunkyGen

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 231169


Dude i seriously want to bang her, wish i was a policeman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Ahmer Rana

Qalandari said:


> Keenjhar lake Thatta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaheed Benazir Bhutto University Nawabshah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaheed Benazir Bhutto Medical College and Hospital Lyari, Karachi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaheed Benazir Bhutto Lyari University
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharah-e-Quaideen, Karachi 4 lane road with LED solar lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaheed Benazir Bhutto Park, Bot Basin Karachi


These all developments are only in pics bhae not in reality :-D..shame for sindh government


----------



## Ahmer Rana

Qalandari said:


> Government Girls College
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School in Larkana


And what about those 8billion USD that zardari has transferred out of country

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ryz09

this all development project will go invisible just like the necklace 99% ppp members are certified thief

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## My-Analogous

Qalandari said:


>



*کوئی شرم ہوتی ہے، کوئی حیا ہوتی ہے*

and when all these finish then PPP payda hoti hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Qalandari

Leprosy hospital, Karachi nearing completion


----------



## Qalandari

This project is part of the six Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) corridors that were proposed by Japan International Cooperation Agency (Jica) to improve the traffic situation in Karachi. The Karachi Mass Transit Cell (KMTC) had invited international tenders for its Yellow Line. The cell has received around 21 bids from local and foreign firms.

The Sindh government is again hopeful that this Yellow Line will finally witness some work on ground by the end of this year. The Chinese company, China Urban Elected Company (CUEC), has finally been given the tender but the concessional agreement, which was to be signed by the mid of this month, couldn’t as yet.

Mass Transit director-general Muhammad Athar told _The Express Tribune_ about the reason of the delay. According to him, while meetings have been taking place with the company, the agreement couldn’t take place ‘maybe because of the budget’. He said that the concessional agreement will be signed in the coming week.

“The financial close will take place within four months of signing the concessional agreement,” he said. “The work will commence within 90 days of the financial close.” According to him, the project will take 18 months to finish.

*The structure of yellow line*

Yellow Lines is a bus lane for the BRT system about 26 kilometres long starting from Dawood Chowrangi in Landhi and stretching till Regal Chowk, Saddar, via Korangi Road, FTC, Sharae Quaideen, Numaish and People’s Secretariat Chowrangi.

Sixteen kilometres of the tracks will be dedicated entirely to the BRT and no traffic will be allowed to pass. Four kilometres will be elevated tracks and another six kilometres will be mixed with the traffic after Kala Pul on Sharae Faisal.

According to KMTC director-general Fazal Karim Khatri, the mixed traffic in BRT is a common practice. “We have to do this where we don’t have any other option,” he said. “However, there will be priority-based signals for BRT buses for the mixed traffic sections.”

The Jam Sadiq Ali Bridge at Korangi will be widened from four lanes to eight lanes while two other flyovers will be constructed on the tracks. The Yellow Line will have 24 stations and 24 overhead bridges. The BRT is offering an average speed of 30 kilometres per hour and the project has three components, including infrastructure building, operation of buses and maintenance and fare collections. The estimated cost of the project is around Rs14 billion and the estimated time of completion is two years. There will be around 85 buses on this line, facilitating approximately 150,000 passengers. An operator will provide and maintain the buses and will be paid some share of the revenue for every kilometre that the buses cover. Also, the government will pay a fixed amount to the fare collector.

Bus Rapid Transit: Yellow Line project still confined to papers - The Express Tribune


----------



## nomi007

kiya ye hamara leader banney k qabil hai?



"}" data-reactid=".c6">

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## I S I

Han Qalandari bhai, dihaari pe kaam karte ho ya theka liya hai? :/

Admin might need to check this qalandari guy posts history. He only comes here to do PR work for PPPee. What is this forum, Google Adsense?! Please admin ban this guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SHAMK9

*Bus Rapid Transit: Yellow Line project still confined to papers*
*



Published: June 23, 2015

KARACHI: 

The Yellow Line mass transit project, which the government was hopeful would kick off by January this year and promised to get its operation started by the end of 2016, is still confined to papers.

This project is part of the six Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) corridors that were proposed by Japan International Cooperation Agency (Jica) to improve the traffic situation in Karachi. The Karachi Mass Transit Cell (KMTC) had invited international tenders for its Yellow Line. The cell has received around 21 bids from local and foreign firms.

The Sindh government is again hopeful that this Yellow Line will finally witness some work on ground by the end of this year. The Chinese company, China Urban Elected Company (CUEC), has finally been given the tender but the concessional agreement, which was to be signed by the mid of this month, couldn’t as yet.

Mass Transit director-general Muhammad Athar told The Express Tribune about the reason of the delay. According to him, while meetings have been taking place with the company, the agreement couldn’t take place ‘maybe because of the budget’. He said that the concessional agreement will be signed in the coming week.

“The financial close will take place within four months of signing the concessional agreement,” he said. “The work will commence within 90 days of the financial close.” According to him, the project will take 18 months to finish.

The structure of yellow line

Yellow Lines is a bus lane for the BRT system about 26 kilometres long starting from Dawood Chowrangi in Landhi and stretching till Regal Chowk, Saddar, via Korangi Road, FTC, Sharae Quaideen, Numaish and People’s Secretariat Chowrangi.

Sixteen kilometres of the tracks will be dedicated entirely to the BRT and no traffic will be allowed to pass. Four kilometres will be elevated tracks and another six kilometres will be mixed with the traffic after Kala Pul on Sharae Faisal.

According to KMTC director-general Fazal Karim Khatri, the mixed traffic in BRT is a common practice. “We have to do this where we don’t have any other option,” he said. “However, there will be priority-based signals for BRT buses for the mixed traffic sections.”

The Jam Sadiq Ali Bridge at Korangi will be widened from four lanes to eight lanes while two other flyovers will be constructed on the tracks. The Yellow Line will have 24 stations and 24 overhead bridges. The BRT is offering an average speed of 30 kilometres per hour and the project has three components, including infrastructure building, operation of buses and maintenance and fare collections.

The estimated cost of the project is around Rs14 billion and the estimated time of completion is two years. There will be around 85 buses on this line, facilitating approximately 150,000 passengers. An operator will provide and maintain the buses and will be paid some share of the revenue for every kilometre that the buses cover. Also, the government will pay a fixed amount to the fare collector.

Published in The Express Tribune, June 23rd, 2015.

Click to expand...

Jiye Bhutto! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

Qalandari said:


>








*Carry on*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## I S I

Qalandari said:


>


What a development sir jee. This changes everything. Again.

Giye bhutto!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shot-Caller

I S I said:


> What a development sir jee. This changes everything. Again.
> 
> Giye bhutto!!


Awam garmi se mar gai in ko topiyon ki pari hai.


----------



## nomi007

*Death toll from deadly heatwave crosses 700*
By AFP  / Web Desk / Faraz Khan
Published: June 23, 2015





A resident helps a heatstroke victim at a market area during a heatwave in Karachi on June 23, 2015. PHOTO: AFP








*KARACHI: The prevailing heatwave in Karachi has left over 700 people dead in last three days, as per latest figures available on Tuesday evening.*

Earlier, medics battled to treat victims after a state of emergency was declared in hospitals.

In Karachi, the Met department forecasts maximum temperatures to reach as high as 43 degrees Celsius over the next 24 hours, with chances of rain-thundershower and dust storm during the evening and night.






An army doctor treating a heatstroke patient. PHOTO: INP

Eight to 10 people have also died in other parts of southern Sindh, senior provincial health official Sabir Memon told AFP earlier. ”More than 450 people have died due to heat stroke in the past three days.”

Read: PM orders emergency measures as death toll exceeds 425

Semi Jamali, a doctor at Jinnah Hospital said they had treated about 3,000 patients suffering from heat stroke.






A man pouring water on his head in Karachi to beat the heat. PHOTO: MOHAMMAD AZEEM/EXPRESS

“More than 200 of them were either received dead or died in hospital,” Jamali told AFP. Another 67 people died in another hospital, the Civil Hospital, an official there said.

Read: Deadly heatwave shows no signs of easing as death toll climbs to 350 in Karachi

Edhi Welfare Organisation, said their two morgues in the city had received more than 400 corpses.

“More than 400 dead bodies have so far been received in our two mortuaries in past three days,” Edhi spokesperson Anwar Kazmi told AFP.

“The mortuaries have reached capacity.”






Men rest in the shade of trees during a heatwave in Karachi on June 23, 2015. PHOTO: AFP

In Karachi, electricity shortages crippled the water supply system, hampering the pumping of millions of gallons of water to consumers, the state-run water utility said.

Read: Energy management: PM Nawaz grills top bureaucrat over blackouts

Met Office said temperatures hit 43 Celsius in Karachi on Sunday and 49 Celsius in Turbat, close to the Iranian border.

Despite the increasing number of deaths being reported in the provincial capital, neither government officials nor any other organisation has made any arrangements for collecting and collating the data of the death toll.

Meanwhile, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif issued directives to the National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) to immediately take necessary measures to deal with the prevalent situation in Sindh, where the tenacious heat wave continues to claim lives. The NDMA chairman has asked the Karachi corps commander to assist the authority in this regard.

Read: A helping hand: Rangers establish Heatstroke Relief Centres in Karachi

On the other hand, the Provincial Disaster Management Authority (PDMA) of Sindh has requested the Pakistan Army and Pakistan Rangers to render all possible services and assistance to alleviate the suffering of the people.






People sleeping on the footpath in Karachi due to frequent power outages. PHOTO: MOHAMMAD NOMAN/EXPRESS

However, residents of Karachi breathed a sigh of relief when their neighbourhoods received light showers on Monday afternoon.

Dark clouds descended on the entire city but did little to break the heat of the past few days. The light showers only managed to make the mercury drop from 41 degrees Celsius to 38 degrees. The areas that received some rain included North Karachi, Buffer Zone, New Karachi, Federal B Area and North Nazimabad, followed by Gulshan-e-Iqbal and PECHS by evening.

But there is hope. According to the director for the Institute of Meteorology and geophysics, Abdul Rashid, the city will have more rain in this week. “Rains will hit Karachi properly by Wednesday while light showers are expected on Tuesday,” he said. 


*mat karo bhutto ko zalil*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Qalandari

*Govt mulls use of cloud seeding technology for artificial rains in Karachi*

*With an aim to generate artificial rainfall in parts of Sindh witnessing an intense heatwave, the government is now mulling the use of cloud seeding technology, Express Newsreported. *

Talking to the media, Director General Ports and Shipping Abdul Malik Ghauri said all arrangements had been made in this regard. However, Ghauri said a meeting of all stakeholders would evolve consensus on the matter before any decision is taken.

Further, Ghauri said that while the ministry is mulling over the idea, it would not be possible before July 1 due to technical reasons.

The meeting was attended by representatives of the civil aviation, Karachi Metropolitan Corporation, maritime agency, meteorological department, business community and Karachi commissioner.

Ghauri that they would seek assistance from the aviation division of the Pakistan Army to materialise the idea.

In cloud seeding technology, a rocket propelled by sugar is fired at the clouds to generate rains. In this scenario, the government would like to acquire 60 to 65 millimeter of rain from clouds some 2,500 to 3,000 feet about the ground. Sindh receives 176 millimeter of rain in an entire year.

Ghauri went on to highlight how Pakistan’s neighbouring countries now have designated institutions to study ‘cloud seeding’ technology.

Meanwhile, speaking to _The Express Tribune_, an official of the metrological office, Abdul Qayyum Bhutto confirmed that a decision on the subject has not been made yet and talks are under way.

“The system is not only costly but also has unforeseen environmental effects,” he said.


----------



## Shot-Caller

Qalandari said:


> *Govt mulls use of cloud seeding technology for artificial rains in Karachi*
> 
> *With an aim to generate artificial rainfall in parts of Sindh witnessing an intense heatwave, the government is now mulling the use of cloud seeding technology, Express Newsreported. *
> 
> Talking to the media, Director General Ports and Shipping Abdul Malik Ghauri said all arrangements had been made in this regard. However, Ghauri said a meeting of all stakeholders would evolve consensus on the matter before any decision is taken.
> 
> Further, Ghauri said that while the ministry is mulling over the idea, it would not be possible before July 1 due to technical reasons.
> 
> The meeting was attended by representatives of the civil aviation, Karachi Metropolitan Corporation, maritime agency, meteorological department, business community and Karachi commissioner.
> 
> Ghauri that they would seek assistance from the aviation division of the Pakistan Army to materialise the idea.
> 
> In cloud seeding technology, a rocket propelled by sugar is fired at the clouds to generate rains. In this scenario, the government would like to acquire 60 to 65 millimeter of rain from clouds some 2,500 to 3,000 feet about the ground. Sindh receives 176 millimeter of rain in an entire year.
> 
> Ghauri went on to highlight how Pakistan’s neighbouring countries now have designated institutions to study ‘cloud seeding’ technology.
> 
> Meanwhile, speaking to _The Express Tribune_, an official of the metrological office, Abdul Qayyum Bhutto confirmed that a decision on the subject has not been made yet and talks are under way.
> 
> “The system is not only costly but also has unforeseen environmental effects,” he said.


Waaaah phir usi barish se sara sheher doob jaye ga aur phir tumari government zaleel hogi. Kab tak apni mismanagement chupanay ke liye tukkay maro ge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## airmarshal

@Qalandari you have the guts to defend the most corrupt, most incompetent govt Pakistan has ever seen. 

Its not guts actually, its called begharity and dheetpanaa.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Qalandari

[URL='https://twitter.com/Bhuttoist1/status/613699505171492864/photo/1']






[/URL]


----------



## nomi007

*kitna besharam hai yeh QALANDARI*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

nomi007 said:


> *kitna besharam hai yeh QALANDARI*


Yaar apko ab pata chala?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

کہا جاتا ہے کہ جگہ وہی جلتی ہے جہاں آگ لگتی ہے۔کراچی میں 700 سے زائد افراد گرمی اورلوڈشیڈنگ سے زندگی کی بازی ہار گئے اور سندھ حکومت بجائے ان کے لواحقین کے دردکواپنادردسمجھنے کے عیاشیاں کررہی ہے۔پہلے سائیں قائم علی شاہ نے افطار ڈنر رکھا دیا جس پر تنقید کے بعد اس کو کینسل کردیا گیا لیکن آج سینکڑوں آموں کی پیٹیاں اسمبلی میں پہنچائی گئیں اور اراکینِ اسمبلی میں تقسیم کی گئیں۔گویا یہ پیغام دیا گیا کہ 700 لوگ مرگئے تو کیا ہوا؟؟جس کے پاس اے سی،جرنیٹراور یو پی ایس لگوانے کے پیسے نہیں ہیں اور وہ غریب گرمی سے مرجاتا ہے تو یہ اس کا حق تھا۔اس نے مرنا ہی تھا۔اس سے یہ تو ثابت ہو گیا کہ عوامی نمائندوں کوعوام کے مرنے سے کوئی فرق نہیں پڑتا اور فرق پڑے ہی کیوں؟؟؟ان اراکین کو بھی تو پتا ہے کہ قوم بیوقوف ہے۔اگلے الیکشن تک سب کو یہ ہلاکتیں،قتل و غارت گری اور ظلم بھول جائیں گے۔پھرہم ایک سڑک،نالی یا نوکری پر بک جائیں گے اور ووٹ انہیں کو دیں گے۔۔۔افسوس صدافسوس

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kurlang

baray baray dheet dekhay hai lakin @Qalandari sub ka baap hai.

Shameless paid marketeer for corrupt Sindh govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I S I

Kurlang said:


> baray baray dheet dekhay hai lakin @Qalandari sub ka baap hai.
> 
> Shameless paid marketeer for corrupt Sindh govt.


Why admins aren't taking action against him?


----------



## nomi007

*پھوپھو فریال ، والد زرداری کے بعد بلاول بھی وطن سے باہر چلے گئے

کراچی کے بد ترین حالات اور بی بی سی کی ایم کیو ایم بارے رپورٹ سے موقع غنیمت جان کر ن لیگ سے مک مکا کر کے سب بھاگ گئے 

کوئی شرم ہوتی ہے کوئی حیاء ہوتی ہے*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

I S I said:


> Why admins aren't taking action against him?


You can't take action on an ignorant person that believes in the most corrupt political part in Pakistan. He's a lost cause.


----------



## I S I

WaLeEdK2 said:


> You can't take action on an ignorant person that believes in the most corrupt political part in Pakistan. He's a lost cause.


He should be banned for spamming the forum with propaganda.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

There was a rumor that police caught , boats full of money belonging to Sindh ruling party  money laundering


----------



## Qalandari

Underconstruction SMBB Truma Centre, Karachi (500 bed)


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Hundreds banned from leaving Pakistan - thenews.com.pk

*Pakistan imposes travel ban on PPP members*


The Pakistan government has imposed a travel ban on several Sindh provincial ministers, former ministers, parliamentarians and bureaucrats due to their alleged involvement in corruption, officials said.

The MPs belong to the Pakistan People’s Party and have been accused of involvement in corruption, land grabbing, patronage of criminals and other cases.

*Media reports said that the government had directed the Federal Investigation Agency’s immigration wing not to allow seven Sindh provincial ministers, four former ministers, 20 members of the Sindh provincial assembly, 8 members of the national assembly and over 100 officers of the Sindh government to leave the country and seek clearance from the law enforcement agencies in this regard. *


*PPP co-chairman Asif Ali Zardari had earlier said that para-military rangers were trying to defame the PPP-led government in Sindh by accusing it of promoting corruption. *

Mr Zardari’s outburst against the military created a stir as Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and other parties criticised him for targeting the Army when it was fighting against the militants.

Officials said the politicians and bureaucrats have been placed on the “stop person watch list”. Sources said all those on the watch list were yet to be placed on the exit control list, however, if any of them tried to escape, he would be arrested.

Sources said the para-military rangers had sought the federal government’s permission to arrest 26 top corrupt persons including ministers, MPAs, MNAs and officers.

The sources said investigators had got “conclusive evidences” of corruption in the Sindh local government department and its subordinate departments.

Other officials said that the arrested fishermen’s cooperative society vice chairman Sultan Qamar Siddiqi and two directors Mohammed Khan Chachar and Rana Shahid had confessed their involvement in embezzlement of funds of the Society, land grabbing, patronising of criminal gangs and murders.

Siddiqi was arrested on June 17, while Mohammed Khan Chachar, Rana Shahid and coordinator Kamran Abbasi were arrested on June 19. The anti-terrorism court had granted their 90 days remand on the rangers request.

The rangers informed the court that Mohammed Khan Chachar was the front man of a woman leader.





*KARACHI – The Intelligence Agencies raided the residence of Sharjeel Memon in Defence Housing Authority Karachi, recovering two billion rupees.*

According to the report telecasted by Pakistan’s local news channel, Dawn News, while quoting to the sources, the Intelligence Agencies raided his residence at midnight during which, all his servants and the personal secretary were interrogated.

The video statement of his personal secretary had been recorded by the agencies, after which, he was released.

Owing to the party engagements of Sharjeel Memon, he is in Dubai with the party Co-Chairman Asif Ali Zardari.


The agency officials kept scrutinizing the luggage for forty minutes. The recovered amount of Rs2 billion had been taken into custody by the agency officials.

The Information Minister for Sindh has denied the reports of any such raid at his residence and has said that the Dawn News should apologize its act of propagating unconfirmed reports.




20 Billion Rupees = 20 Million Dollars


Here is what 1 Million dollar looks like







TAX EVASION!!!!


Here is what 1 Billion Rupee looks like








To PROTECT DEMOCRACY all PPP dum daba ker mulk se Bhag gai

Since average pakistani only has 100-1000 rupees in valet he may not understand the QUANTITY OF 2 BILLION RUPEES

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I S I

Kanjar khaana PPPee


Kal bhi ch..ttu zinda tha, Aaj bhi ch..ttu zinda hai
Tum kitne ch..ttu maaro ge, har ghar se ch..ttu nikle ga.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kurlang

I S I said:


> Kanjar khaana PPPee
> 
> 
> Kal bhi ch..ttu zinda tha, Aaj bhi ch..ttu zinda hai
> Tum kitne ch..ttu maaro ge, har ghar se ch..ttu nikle ga.


Spot on


----------



## SHAMK9

Qalandari said:


>


LOL "gift", un ke baap ke paison ke he?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I S I

SHAMK9 said:


> LOL "gift", un ke baap ke paison ke he?


When they shit in their toilets they says its a gift to our nation.



The-Authority said:


> Awam garmi se mar gai in ko topiyon ki pari hai.


Topi drama


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syedali73

SHAMK9 said:


> LOL "gift", un ke baap ke paison ke he?


Haramzadey.


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kurlang

lutto tay phutto
phir bhi jaye bhutto

lakh lanat............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

Aman Foundation – Thatta, Sujawal to have ambulance service soon | Dental News Pakistan


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kurlang



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I S I

Kurlang said:


> View attachment 232919
> View attachment 232920


What if the child is of Rehman Malik?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

CM launches Guzara Allowance ATM card for distribution of Zakat
*
KARACHI: Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah has said that distribution of Zakat is a great religious responsibility, therefore we have to be careful and responsible while its distribution among the deserving people.*

This he said while addressing the inauguration ceremony of Rs 1 billion Guzara Allowance ATM cards scheme for Mustehkeen (needy people) here on Saturday.

The ceremony was attended by Minister for Zakat & Usher Dost Mohammad Rahimoo, Chairman Sindh Zakat Council Justice (retd) Zahid Qurban Alvi, President Sindh Bank Bilal Shaikh and other senior officers.

The chief minister said that government was releasing over Rs 1.34 billion in the head of zakat every year. “The old zakat distribution system was fraught with loopholes. That’s why taking a practical step we decided to distribute zakat among the registered needy through ATM cards.

Giving beak up of the Zakat funds, he said that government has released Rs 1 billion for Guzara Allowance for 83,000 registered needy people. Apart from it, Rs 214.8 million for education stipend, Rs 20 million for stipend to Deeni madares, Rs 47.3 million to hospitals for health care, Rs 27.8 million for rehabilitation, Rs 5 million for education foundation and Rs 33.1 million for marriage assistance.

Addressing on the occasion, the Minister for Zakat & Usher said that earlier the Guzara allowance distribution was entrusted to NADRA but they had a few centers which caused problems for the needy people.

“Now, it has been given to Sindh Bank which has issued ATM cards. This is a transparent system,’ he said.

President Sindh Bank Bilal Shaikh said “we do not charge commission or services charges on distribution of Zakat through ATM cards”.

The chief minister also distributed Guzara allowance ATM cards among deserving and needy women who were present on the occasion.

CM launches Guzara Allowance ATM card for distribution of Zakat | AAJ News


----------



## I S I

Kuch sharam hoti hai kuch haya hoti hai


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## I S I

Qalandari said:


>


Can we nominate PPP leaders in online FIRs? 

I know the answer, don't bother.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

What if the child belongs to Zardari ?


----------



## I S I

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> What if the child belongs to Zardari ?


What if that child is Qalandari?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

I S I said:


> What if that child is Qalandari?


lmao! 



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> What if the child belongs to Zardari ?


Any names in mind?
Daghter: Shaheed Benazir bhutto
Son: Shaheed Benazir Bhutto



Qalandari said:


>


Design bana na to asan hota he, updates or ground work bhi dikha do janab.


----------



## WishLivePak

Brave man @Qalandari


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## In arduis fidelis

WishLivePak said:


> Brave man @Qalandari


Looks like a bot to me.


----------



## Kurlang

*Asif Zardari's relative house raided in Nawabshah*


----------



## dexter

For the God's sake someone close this thread!!!


----------



## nomi007

dexter said:


> For the God's sake someone close this thread!!!


When whole pakistan is criticizing pppp and sindh govt poor performance law and order looting 

only 1 idiot is supporting these killers 

which is 


*balandari*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

syedali73 said:


> Haramzadey.


who?
those who vote for them?
or those who say Jamhuriat ka Husun?


----------



## syedali73

Irfan Baloch said:


> who?
> those who vote for them?
> or those who say Jamhuriat ka Husun?


As a matter of fact, both.


----------



## Bashido

Someone please close this thread


----------



## Imran Khan

why close this thread its my favorite after stupid and funny thread

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

i think you guys should chill and allow him to post positive stuff.
infact the thread should be made stick one


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007

*ان تصاویر کو غور سے دیکھئے گا ۔ یہ لونڈہ جس کے پاس کوئی عہدہ نہیں ۔نہ اس کی کوئی سرکاری حیثیت ھے لیکن یہ مکمل سرکاری پروٹوکال میں گھوم رھا ھے ۔۔۔ اور اس سے بڑا ظلم یہ کہ جاہل غلام عوام اس کو جھک جھک کر سلام کر رھے ہیں ۔۔۔ جی ھاں یہ ہیں راول میمن ۔۔۔ شرجیل میمن کا بیٹا جس کے گھر سے اگلے دن 2 سو کروڑ برآمد ھوا تھا ۔۔ میری سوشل میڈیا پر بس یہ ہی جنگ ھے مسترد کر دو ان ظالموں کو ۔۔۔ ورنہ اس بدترین غلامی سے کبھی باھر نہ نکل سکو گے *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*zardari wife *

see what she said


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007

@*Qalandari*

*see this pppp step mother *

*she is admitting*
*



*
_@@A.Rafay @@Ahmad1996 @@Armstrong @@arushbhai @@AstanoshKhan @@AZADPAKISTAN2009 @@balixd @@Bilal. @@chauvunist @@Crypto @@Dr. Stranglove @@Evil Flare @@EyanKhan @@Fahad Khan 2 @@graphican @@Green Arrow @@Guleen Ahmed @@HRK @@Jzaib @@Khalidr @@khawaja07 @@Leader @@Luftwaffe @@mr42O @@Muhammad Omar @@nomi007 @@Pak123 @@Pakistani shaheens @@Pakistanisage @@Peaceful Civilian @@pkuser2k12 @@PWFI @@raazh @@Rafael @@Rashid Mahmood @@RescueRanger @@Saifkhan12 @@SHAMK9 @@Spy Master @@Stealth @@Strike X @@SUPARCO @@sur @@syedali73 @@Tayyab1796 @@Zarvan @@waleed3601 @@AdeelFaheem @@Rajput_Pakistani @@Men in Green @@IceCold @@LoveIcon @@Dil Pakistan @@asq @@junaid hamza @@Pukhtoon @@Rafi @@Ulla @@HughSlaman @@420canada @@raza_888 @@hacsan @@Pakistani Exile @@SBD-3 @@cb4 @@AsianUnion @@Aether @@Proudpakistaniguy @@WishLivePak @@Waffen SS @@FaujHistorian @@Fracker @@Ranches @@ghoul @@Jf Thunder @@GreenFalcon @@genmirajborgza786 @@KURUMAYA @@Irfan Baloch @@ali_raza @@Syed.Ali.Haider @@dexter @@Patriots @@muslim_pakistani @@W.11 @@Meengla @@zaid butt @@ajpirzada @@CHARGER @@TheNoob @@Bratva @@ghazaliy2k @@faisal6309 @@S.U.R.B. @@WAJsal @@pursuit of happiness @@Winchester @@janon @@pak-marine @@AgNoStiC MuSliM @@Donatello @@TheFlyingPretzel @@TankMan @@Cheetah786 @@Marshmallow @@Sedqal @@Tameem @@batmannow @@save_ghenda @@Ghareeb_Da_Baal @@Jazzbot @@TankMan @@Hiptullha @@karakoram @@kaonalpha @@Danish saleem @@Hyperion @@Akheilos @@Junaid B @@slapshot @@Salman Zahidi @@pakdefender @@GIANTsasquatch @@epicname @@New Resolve @@haviZsultan @@Color_Less_Sky @@Malik Abdullah @@Major Sam @@Valkyrie @@I S I @@NaMaloom @@iPhone @@Strigon @@Shamain @@rockstar08 @@Gazi_


----------



## SHAMK9

Jiye bhutto!


----------



## Qalandari

Malir Flyover nearing completion


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Qalandari said:


>




Yeah kiya Cartoon hai?



Qalandari said:


>




Once again nice cartoons jab ban jai UK main then tell us



nomi007 said:


> *پھوپھو فریال ، والد زرداری کے بعد بلاول بھی وطن سے باہر چلے گئے
> 
> کراچی کے بد ترین حالات اور بی بی سی کی ایم کیو ایم بارے رپورٹ سے موقع غنیمت جان کر ن لیگ سے مک مکا کر کے سب بھاگ گئے
> 
> کوئی شرم ہوتی ہے کوئی حیاء ہوتی ہے*



USA main Eid , aur UK main honey moon


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

*Surplus KMC budget with Rs33.682bn outlay approved
KARACHI: With an outlay of Rs33.682 billion, the surplus budget of the Karachi Metropolitan Corporation for the financial year 2015-16 was approved by KMC Administrator Saqib Soomro on Friday.

No new taxes have been levied in the new budget.

The administrator, while exercising the powers of the KMC Council, signed a resolution for the approval of the budget for the next financial year in the presence of municipal commissioner Sami Siddiqui, Financial Adviser Afaq Saeed, Masood Alam, Niaz Soomro and others.

Budget documents showed that the KMC’s revenue during the next financial year would be Rs33.849bn against the expected expenditures of Rs33.682bn, showing Rs167.5 million surplus.

The next year’s budget is over Rs166m more than the outgoing financial year’s budget.

The data shows that the KMC expects current receipts of over Rs21.27bn and capital receipts of Rs5.8bn, whereas it would receive Rs6.3bn funds for the provincial and district annual development programme.

From 11,000 employees in 2001, KMC strength has risen to over 32,000 employees over the past 14 years.

On the expenditure side, an amount of Rs14.2bn has been earmarked for development projects. The KMC would spend Rs14.1bn on establishment; while contingent expenses were expected to be Rs2.8bn. An amount of Rs427m would be spent on repairs and maintenance, while over Rs2.05bn was earmarked as the share of the district municipal corporations.

The KMC would initiate work on over 100 development schemes with its own resources and the provincial and district ADP funds. The schemes would include 37 major projects along with the ongoing projects which would also be completed in this year.

According to a KMC statement issued here, Administrator Soomro said on the occasion that the KMC had limited resources and in 2001, before the city district government came into being, it had around 11,000 employees but the number of the employees increased to 32,000 after the dissolution of the CDGK.

He said that the KMC had same resources it had in 2001, but its expenditures had increased manifold.

He said that owing to this situation the KMC was unable to launch development schemes with its own resources and it was facing hardship in even paying salaries and pension to its staffers.

He said that other essential heads included payment for the feeding of animals at the zoological gardens and Safari Park, expenditures incurred on provision of health and medical facilities at KMC hospitals, payment of fuel charges and other official expenditures along with an amount of over Rs2.5bn payable to contractors.

He said that it was not easy to prepare a budget in such conditions, but the KMC officials tried to give a balanced budget with no new taxes.

He said that the government was providing financial assistance to the KMC whenever needed. This year also KMC expected to get grants of over Rs13.55bn — over Rs1.3bn higher than the previous year.

He said that with an estimated cost of Rs14.2bn the KMC would launch 100 development schemes, including Rs6.4bn for its engineering department.

He said that major projects included: 

Construction of shopping centre and parking plaza at Shahbuddin Market (Rs 350m) -->  NOT A PROJECT?

Construction of Zulfiqarabad oil tankers parking terminal (Rs 300m)--- > Parkeing plaza are you kidding me

Installation of wireless video surveillance system (Rs 269m) ---> Where around zardari's home

Construction of boundary walls around city graveyards (Rs 250m) ---> really that is a project ? 

Development works in Orangi Cottage Industrial Zone (Rs 250m)--- > Only 2 Million Dollars 

Addition of cardiac emergency centre in KMC hospital in Shah Faisal Town (Rs 208m) ->  Only 2 Million Dollars 

Construction and rehabilitation work on dispensaries, hospital (Rs 189m) --> Only 2 Million 

Construction and rehabilitation of Shahrah-i-Noor Jahan (Rs 157m)- > Mere 1 Million dollar

Improvement of flyovers, bridges and underpasses (Rs100m)........> This is maintenance work

Purchase of animals for Safari Park, zoological gardens (Rs 55m), Mere , 200,000 dollars better not buy

Construction of a parking plaza in Clifton Block 7 (Rs 50m)---- Again a parking plaza lol 

The KMC has earmarked: *

Rs 3.56bn for education .................................. 250-300 Million *(DEKHNA PARE GA, WORKER SALARIES)*
*
Rs 4.9bn for health ---------------------------------400 Million (DEKHNA PARE GA, WORKER SALARIES)

Rs 2.5bn for municipal services--------------------200 Million ((DEKHNA PARE GA, WORKER salaries)*

Rs1bn for parks and horticulture ------------------- 98 Million dollar 

Rs 827m for transport and communications------- 8 Million only 

Rs 614m for sports, culture and recreation ------4-5 Million compare / PCB net worth 50 Million 

*Rs 537m for information technology------------- 4-5 Million dollar only lol *

Rs146m for the Karachi Mass Transit Cell*--------- 1.4 Million cost of 1 helicopter

The KMC communicated the above-mentioned details of the next year budget through a press release. It did not provide budget books and other relevant documents or inform the media about the department-wise allocations for various health, education and other schemes.

http://www.dawn.com/news/1189225/sur...utlay-approved*



Qalandari said:


>




I called them to register FIR against Zardari , they said sorry we can't make a claim against a foreign citizen


----------



## Qalandari

*‘World Bank’s proposed plans to help solve water supply’*

KARACHI: The proposed plans developed by the World Bank (WB) under Karachi Transformation Strategy would help the city resolve the long-awaited issues relating to water supply, solid waste system and sewerage system disaster management, besides providing better civic facilities.

A delegation of the World Bank met Karachi Commissioner Shoaib Ahmed Siddiqui, where the meeting was briefed on the Karachi Transformation Strategy and details of the proposed plans.

The delegation comprised Jaafar Friaa, Peter Ellis, Joel Kolkerzl, Sehnaz Arshad, Harish Khan and others.

Officials of the government departments and civic organisations concerned also attended the meeting.

The team said that the studies carried out aimed at developing plans for improvement of water supply and sewerage system, as well as the disaster management and solid waste system.

It was told that the studies would be finalised by September this year on the basis of projects and would be developed to present to the government for approval. The Karachi commissioner said that there were other issues that needed to be addressed in the strategy, which included establishment of parking system and facilities for pedestrians to cross roads safely.

He said that parking lots and parking plaza should also be provided to the citizens at proper places where lack of parking facilities was creating hurdles in the smooth flow of traffic.

Shoaib stressed the need for preparing projects that would help remove leakages in the water supply system as well as using alternative energy at the pumping stations.

He said that leakage of water and absence of reliable energy supply at pumping stations were the main reasons affecting the efficiency of water supply system.

He said that removal of leakages in the water supply system would save 150 million gallon of water every day, and would enable the water board supply more water to the citizens.

‘World Bank’s proposed plans to help solve water supply’


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

lol

PHOTO SHOP


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*BRT to have five lines initially*
*
Experts says Bus Rapid Transport will minimise commuters’ woes in Sindh, particularly Karachi*

Speakers and experts were of the opinion that BRT (Bus Rapid Transport) will definitely be able to minimise the commuters’ woes in Sindh, particularly Karachi, as five lines will be run initially on various routes.

In a consultative session of PAKSTRAN – Pakistan Sustainable Transport Project undertaken by the UNDP held on Thursday, National Project, PAKSTRAN, Chairman Dr Saleem Janjua said that PAKSTRAN project was an initiative of UNDP with government counterparts had actively shown progress in providing technical assistance to the government in augmentation of BRT/Metro Bus by way of capacity building, awareness and technical studies.

Dr Saleem has acknowledged the efforts of PAKSTRAN and showed satisfaction on the role of transportation department in its effort. He further stated that it was incident that the transport sector was changing rapidly therefore clear and defined vision for the urban areas was required that defines formulation associated reforms, achievable programme and investment framework. He told the participants that they needed to make their country a good place to do business and they needed to make sustainable transport infrastructure. He further said that because of these all reasons this national implemented project (NIM) has been launched in collaboration with the government of Pakistan and the provincial governments of Sindh and Punjab.

Speaking on the occasion, Component Manager Sindh Yar Muhammad said that BRT (Bus Rapid Transport) being introduced in 2016 positively considering it as the best solution to the problems of transport in Karachi.

Government of Sindh is working on 4 four priority corridors which are as under: 1. BRT Blue Line 2. BRT Yellow Line 3. BRT Orange LIine 4. BRT Red Line.

Yar Muhammad argued on the occasion that the growing city could not wait mass transit system until the economic level of the city was high enough to introduce expensive system. To improve the public transport system in Karachi, BRT was the best system on the project corridors considering the cost-efficiency and available resources, he added.

The maximum capacity of a standard BRT is approximately 13,000 (52,000 in 4 lines) passengers per hour per direction, he said, adding BRT makes reference to the transportation networking considering connection with other modes and possibility of transit from private car. He further said that their approach towards sustainability works around their activities as CIU Sindh has organised as many as 55 consultative sessions besides five workshops and 2 weekly articulated trainings.

He emphasized on the need of modern transport systems in the city which will be economically, socially and logically necessary and beneficial for the country as Karachi was the port city and economical hub of Pakistan. Transport sector is perhaps the biggest consumer of energy resources of the country and a significant contributor to the noise and air pollution, especially in urban areas. To address the transport-related problems in Pakistan, Pakistan Sustainable Transport Project (PAKSTRAN) is being implemented by the government of Pakistan.

Ali Sher Mirani, the Deputy Secretary Transport & Mass Transit Department, said with joint efforts of all stakeholders and demand of Karachi’s people, the Sindh government is going to start initial infrastructural development in 2016 positively. ”We need stakeholders support and full cooperation in this regard, because inconvenience occurs during these developments,” he added.

BRT to have five lines initially | Pakistan Today


----------



## Qalandari

*Al-Khair UK keen to install 40 RO plants across city*

KARACHI: A four-member delegation of Al-Khair Foundation, UK, called on Sindh Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah on Saturday and offered to install 40 reverse osmoses plants in Karachi to counter water-shortage in the city.

The delegation, led by Al-Khair Foundation CEO Imam Qasim, said that the foundation could install RO plant in the areas of the city facing water shortage, subject to the approval and support of the Sindh government. Project Director Mohammad Sajid and Qazi Waseem were also part of the delegation.

Qasim said the foundation would meet all the financial requirements the Sindh government had to provide them a small plot to install the RO plant.

“We would try to fill a major portion of the water requirement of the water-starved areas.”

The chief minister eulogised their spirit to provide the facility to the people of Karachi.

“Being the government, we are trying our best to serve the people of the province in general and of Karachi in particular, but the government cannot do everything alone. The private sector and the civil society has to cover over,” he said.

Imam Qasim told the chief minister that they were already working in Tharparkar where they constructed 170 water wells in four tehsil.

“Our work and services are for humanity,” Qasim said.

He also offered to start welfare works in others districts of the province, but the chief minister urged him to start water projects in Karachi for which he directed the Karachi commissioner and the KMC administrator to support him and his foundation.

Al-Khair UK keen to install 40 RO plants across city


----------



## Qalandari

Govt allocates Rs 8.5b for road development

The Sindh Government has allocated 8.5 billion rupees in the current fiscal year for development of road infrastructure in the Province.

Official sources told our Karachi representative that 602 schemes will be carried out with this funding.

The sources said 6.613 million rupees have been allocated for 536 on-going schemes and 1.929 million rupees for 66 new schemes.

Radio Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Qalandari said:


> *BRT to have five lines initially*
> *
> Experts says Bus Rapid Transport will minimise commuters’ woes in Sindh, particularly Karachi*
> 
> Speakers and experts were of the opinion that BRT (Bus Rapid Transport) will definitely be able to minimise the commuters’ woes in Sindh, particularly Karachi, as five lines will be run initially on various routes.
> 
> In a consultative session of PAKSTRAN – Pakistan Sustainable Transport Project undertaken by the UNDP held on Thursday, National Project, PAKSTRAN, Chairman Dr Saleem Janjua said that PAKSTRAN project was an initiative of UNDP with government counterparts had actively shown progress in providing technical assistance to the government in augmentation of BRT/Metro Bus by way of capacity building, awareness and technical studies.
> 
> Dr Saleem has acknowledged the efforts of PAKSTRAN and showed satisfaction on the role of transportation department in its effort. He further stated that it was incident that the transport sector was changing rapidly therefore clear and defined vision for the urban areas was required that defines formulation associated reforms, achievable programme and investment framework. He told the participants that they needed to make their country a good place to do business and they needed to make sustainable transport infrastructure. He further said that because of these all reasons this national implemented project (NIM) has been launched in collaboration with the government of Pakistan and the provincial governments of Sindh and Punjab.
> 
> Speaking on the occasion, Component Manager Sindh Yar Muhammad said that BRT (Bus Rapid Transport) being introduced in 2016 positively considering it as the best solution to the problems of transport in Karachi.
> 
> Government of Sindh is working on 4 four priority corridors which are as under: 1. BRT Blue Line 2. BRT Yellow Line 3. BRT Orange LIine 4. BRT Red Line.
> 
> Yar Muhammad argued on the occasion that the growing city could not wait mass transit system until the economic level of the city was high enough to introduce expensive system. To improve the public transport system in Karachi, BRT was the best system on the project corridors considering the cost-efficiency and available resources, he added.
> 
> The maximum capacity of a standard BRT is approximately 13,000 (52,000 in 4 lines) passengers per hour per direction, he said, adding BRT makes reference to the transportation networking considering connection with other modes and possibility of transit from private car. He further said that their approach towards sustainability works around their activities as CIU Sindh has organised as many as 55 consultative sessions besides five workshops and 2 weekly articulated trainings.
> 
> He emphasized on the need of modern transport systems in the city which will be economically, socially and logically necessary and beneficial for the country as Karachi was the port city and economical hub of Pakistan. Transport sector is perhaps the biggest consumer of energy resources of the country and a significant contributor to the noise and air pollution, especially in urban areas. To address the transport-related problems in Pakistan, Pakistan Sustainable Transport Project (PAKSTRAN) is being implemented by the government of Pakistan.
> 
> Ali Sher Mirani, the Deputy Secretary Transport & Mass Transit Department, said with joint efforts of all stakeholders and demand of Karachi’s people, the Sindh government is going to start initial infrastructural development in 2016 positively. ”We need stakeholders support and full cooperation in this regard, because inconvenience occurs during these developments,” he added.
> 
> BRT to have five lines initially | Pakistan Today


Karachi needs Metro not shitty buses

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

*Meters being installed at govt water hydrants’*

KARACHI: Karachi Water and Sewerage Board (KWSB) Hydrants In-charge Nisar Magsi on Friday said installation of meters at government hydrants was being made possible so that water through hydrants could be supplied according to the meter reading, which would certainly increase income of KWSB. Managing director KWSB has made it clear on contractors that installation of meters on hydrants must be completed in a week. The in-charge rejected the reports of stopping installation of meters or non-cooperation of KWSB in this regard and said improvement in revenue was a responsibility of every officer.


----------



## Qalandari

1,484 new posts of teachers created in Sindh

Fourteen hundred eighty-four (1,484) new posts of teachers have been created in Sindh to improve management of the schools.

Our Karachi correspondent Altaf Pirzado reports that an amount of two hundred million rupees has been earmarked in current year’s budget to address the issue of ghost teachers and schools in the province.

Radio Pakistan


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*Facilitating public: Three model Bachat Bazaars to be set up*
*
KARACHI: Three model Bachat Bazaars will be set up in different areas before Eidul Fitr, decided the departmental heads of the Karachi Metropolitan Corporation (KMC) at a meeting.*

KMC administrator Roshan Ali Shaikh presided over the meeting, in which it was also decided that the post of the municipal magistrate should be restored. Shaikh said that a letter will be written to the government for the restoration of the post so that immediate action can be taken against people violating municipal regulations.

Speaking about the bazaars, he said they will be set up on Rashid Minhas Road and Kashmir Road, and in North Nazimabad, for 10 days. Clothes, shoes and other such items will be brought directly from companies so that people can buy them at cheaper rates.

The meeting further decided that steps will be taken to clean and beautify 28 main roads, bridges and underpasses of KMC and remove encroachments. “The Civic Centre should be beautified by removing encroachments and city wardens should be posted so that the encroachments do not reappear,” said Shaikh. “Flowers and grass will be planted on footpaths and walls will be painted.”

It was also decided that action will be taken against illegal charged parking and FIRs will be registered against those found involved. The administrator said a complete crackdown should be launched against illegal charged parking.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## saurav

^^ Benazir Income support is a scheme which needs to adopted in India as well. Poor people should get some kind of support from Govt. Good initiative by PPP.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## OTTOMAN

saurav said:


> ^^ Benazir Income support is a scheme which needs to adopted in India as well. Poor people should get some kind of support from Govt. Good initiative by PPP.



This scheme is used to pay the political activists and those who help rigging elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Qalandari said:


> *Al-Khair UK keen to install 40 RO plants across city*
> 
> KARACHI: A four-member delegation of Al-Khair Foundation, UK, called on Sindh Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah on Saturday and offered to install 40 reverse osmoses plants in Karachi to counter water-shortage in the city.
> 
> The delegation, led by Al-Khair Foundation CEO Imam Qasim, said that the foundation could install RO plant in the areas of the city facing water shortage, subject to the approval and support of the Sindh government. Project Director Mohammad Sajid and Qazi Waseem were also part of the delegation.
> 
> Qasim said the foundation would meet all the financial requirements the Sindh government had to provide them a small plot to install the RO plant.
> 
> “We would try to fill a major portion of the water requirement of the water-starved areas.”
> 
> The chief minister eulogised their spirit to provide the facility to the people of Karachi.
> 
> “Being the government, we are trying our best to serve the people of the province in general and of Karachi in particular, but the government cannot do everything alone. The private sector and the civil society has to cover over,” he said.
> 
> Imam Qasim told the chief minister that they were already working in Tharparkar where they constructed 170 water wells in four tehsil.
> 
> “Our work and services are for humanity,” Qasim said.
> 
> He also offered to start welfare works in others districts of the province, but the chief minister urged him to start water projects in Karachi for which he directed the Karachi commissioner and the KMC administrator to support him and his foundation.
> 
> Al-Khair UK keen to install 40 RO plants across city


So basically someone else had to come calling like hey look your people are dying lets give you a thought and do it for you? Whats the govt for?


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Aamir Niaz

*Qalandari tu yahaan bhi haay PPP ka propoganda karnay kay liay ab jiye Bhotto ka choran nai biknay wala or the time is near kaay zardari ka sadam or qadafi say zida bora hashar hoo gaa InshaAllah *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*baap ka zoo*


----------



## xyxmt

THIS THREAD IS A SPAM AND MUST BE BLOCKED BY YOUR FIREWALL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## WaLeEdK2




----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Mujhe Zardari ke ghar ka pata chahiye , jab ata hoon wo USA ya , UK bhag jata hai


PS that is dead grasss plant bhi laga nahi ata mulk keyse challow ge ?? 
Moti Tondh wale administrators walking around with no gardening tool 







Can't compare to NAYA Pakistan


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## REAL_PAKISTANI

Where is Karachi circular railway n Karachi mass transit n harbour crossing bridge in Karachi where is mass transit in Hyderabad, sukker????


----------



## REAL_PAKISTANI

Aamir Niaz said:


> *Qalandari tu yahaan bhi haay PPP ka propoganda karnay kay liay ab jiye Bhotto ka choran nai biknay wala or the time is near kaay zardari ka sadam or qadafi say zida bora hashar hoo gaa InshaAllah *


Insha Allah 
Maare Bhutto


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*MoU signed: Karachi to start getting free WiFi, CCTV, solar-powered street lights by end of 2015*
*
KARACHI: Sindh government on Saturday signed memorandums of understanding for installing solar street lights, CCTV cameras as well as “free” WiFi facilities in 2015, as part of the Karachi Smart City project.*

According to a statement issued on Saturday, Sindh Information and Local Government Minister Sharjeel Inaam Memon singed MoUs with three companies of Dubai, China and USA for installing the systems in Karachi.

The first phase of installing these systems is expected to be completed by the end of this year.

Providing details on the project, Memon said that the first phase will see modern solar street lights, free Wi-Fi and CCTV camera installation work in Karachi, starting from Do-Talwar Clifton to Shahrae Faisal. This phase is expected to cost $20 million, out of a project cost of $200 million.

“I am committed to make Karachi smart and turn it into a city of lights,” Memon added.

Among others, the US Company Rick David is also expected to invest in Karachi to install CCTV and Wi-Fi.

“The free Wi-Fi and CCTV camera will be installed on every street. Police and law enforcement agencies can also benefit from this modern CCTV system to track the criminals,” he said.

“After this MoU we will work on solar energy in order to minimise the energy crises.”

Referring to the law and order situation in the city, he said that the provincial government was serious in taking the concrete steps to wipe out all kind of crime from Karachi.

“The terrorism, street crime, kidnapping for ransom extortion and other kind of criminals activities have now come to an end with the ongoing operation carried by police and Rangers in the city.”


----------



## REAL_PAKISTANI

Status core free WiFi n solor street lights for elite class of Karachi hahaha


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

ziaulislam said:


> i think you guys should chill and allow him to post positive stuff.
> infact the thread should be made stick one


Agreed ...When corrupt party like PMLN have thread, then why not PPPP. He should continue post of positive development if they are improving.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

All registers in police stations will be computerised and every entry on registers will be made available online. 

*Technological advancement: Sindh police to computerise crime records*
*
KARACHI: Sindh police have decided to computerise their police records announced Sindh IG Ghulam Hyder Jamali in a meeting at the Central Police Office (CPO) on Friday.*

The members present in the meeting decided that the project will be initiated soon with DIG Sultan Ali Khoja as the project director. The IG directed the members to draft recommendations for the appointment of 2,000 key punch operators to make the project successful.

The main components of the project include computerisation of existing Crime Record Office (CRO), police offices and police records, said the IG spokesperson. “All registers in police stations will be computerised and every entry on registers will be made available online,” he added.

Similarly, all FIRs will be computerised to help with the development of criminal records at police stations, he said. The computerised crimes data will have access to NADRA database through the biometric system in order to obtain relevant information, he added.

All police stations will be linked to the central database at CPO while the police stations will be inter-linked in order to have an easy access to any police station’s criminal records, he mentioned.

He said that the computerisation of entire records of ammunition dealers will also be carried out. It will record all details pertaining to the sale and purchase of arms, he added.

He further stated that there was some discussion regarding the computerisation of human rights matters of the Sindh police including manpower, service book and process of accountability.

The members also decided to draft practical recommendations with regard to the establishment of a high-powered Police Management Board. The purpose of this board will to be act as a think tank and prepare guideline policies to improve the police department. The board will be assisted by various sub-committees.

The meeting was attended by headquarters DIG Abdul Aleem Shaikh, admin DIG Sultan Ali Khoja, operations AIG Naeem Shaikh and other senior officials.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Pakistan with out Zardari and his clan would be blessing for Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## REAL_PAKISTANI

200 million rupees corruption in purchase of cctv cameras for Karachi 
Karachi: Rs 200 million corruption in purchase of CCTV cameras | Pakistan | Dunya News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

REAL_PAKISTANI said:


> 200 million rupees corruption in purchase of cctv cameras for Karachi
> Karachi: Rs 200 million corruption in purchase of CCTV cameras | Pakistan | Dunya News


I mean come on, did no one else see this coming?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Ye SherJil , ne gher main 20 Billion Rupees , METRO train project ke liye rakhe the said ....

We were all worried about thing .... hain ?


----------



## SHAMK9

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


>


Look at the right side, photoshop fail


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Good vision the right side is photoshopped as one of the rocks/plantation is split in half

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Good vision the right side is photoshopped as one of the rocks/plantation is split in half


see our head bridges


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

New IT lab inaugurated in Govt school Khairpur


----------



## Qalandari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Can the moderators make this thread visible only to Qalandari and his likes?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## B+ Dracula

@Qalandari .......Kitnay $$$ rozana kama laytay hooo??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Believe it or not

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## syedali73

B+ Dracula said:


> @Qalandari .......Kitnay $$$ rozana kama laytay hooo??


Trade secret.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## salarsikander

syedali73 said:


> Trade secret.


If your are good at something ( in this case trolling) never do it for free.

But in this particular case of master and slave relationship , Slave only gets his reward by not getting whipped hard enough

OI Qalanda


Qalandari said:


>


Oi Qalanadri,

You mentioned that BABA Ji Bilawal will return back after eid? where is he now ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007

B+ Dracula said:


> @Qalandari .......Kitnay $$$ rozana kama laytay hooo??


*10%*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Salaried employee hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syedali73

nomi007 said:


> *10%*


That is 90s rate. Now the rate is increased.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## B+ Dracula

I am sure, Qalandri earn *50*$-*100*$ on each Research Post he makes otherwise who the* izzat-dar Khandani Admi *on earth can do this shameless job......*PPP *seriously have realized importance of Social media war and they're employing Imbecile like Qalandri to dig some research for Propagation warfare

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

@Qalandari 

Go to your masters in dubai while u can before rangers swap u too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

@
*syedali73 *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## My-Analogous

syedali73 said:


> Haramzadey.



Bichay Haramzadoon ki bhi ko-e izat hoti hai and ko-e mukham hot hai. Please don't insult them.



nomi007 said:


> *baap ka zoo*



After that all animals goes hunger strike and demand of their release from the zoo. According to the report they stated that if these animals can move freely then why we are not. They also join PPP and stated that this is the only party in which we have 100% majority.



Qalandari said:


>



This is first time i must appreciate PPP and its future planning but we need at least 10,000 graveyard in Karachi alone. The way PPP is doing governance we need that within two year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

What about that awesome new computerized land allocation/distribution system?

A Jiyala or lackey or sycophant merely sends an email to Zardari or Owais Muzzafar Tatti, and receives an electronic land transfer based on their 'Jiyala score' - minus a certain transaction fee of course. Paypal accepted I'm sure ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoadRunner401

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> What about that awesome new computerized land allocation/distribution system?
> 
> A Jiyala or lackey or sycophant merely sends an email to Zardari or Owais Muzzafar Tatti, and receives an electronic land transfer based on their 'Jiyala score' - minus a certain transaction fee of course. Paypal accepted I'm sure ...


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## salarsikander

@Qalandari 
Where IS KIng Bilwaw Bhutto?
You said he will return after Eid?
Where is he now ?


----------



## waleed3601

Wtf? How is posting pictures of schools 'devlopment'?
PPP paid social media has reached a new all time low.
If you want to see what 'Real' development means then visit the Naya KPK thread. Policy reforms, implementation of rule of law, that is what real development is.


----------



## HariPrasad

Are bhai, development ke photograph pst karo ne Ye kya hai. Koi development work ka photograph hi nahi aata?


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## kaonalpha

Seeing is believing and your a dead man if i ever find you plus when im retired.



Qalandari said:


>


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## syedali73

Phir aa gaya deyhadi laganey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al Bhatti

syedali73 said:


> Phir aa gaya deyhadi laganey.



He has to work hard to make his other _baji_ also happy.

@Qalandari how is Ayan Ali? she "one of the family members" of Bhuttos or Zardaris (which ever you want to use). So she can very much be considered your's and all PPP followers' and members' elder sister _baji_ now. Right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waleed3601

Al Bhatti said:


> baji


*bhabhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghoul

Lol if you expect development from a leader who couldn't even graduate high school, yes I'm talking of Zardari(may gd gave us strut), then good for you. This Qalandri guy got banned on skyscrapercity lol.



Hraza91398 said:


> Why Can't Pakistani and Sindhi just people understand one thing that this party was in power in many times . They did nothing . We should try new faces .



There's a strong leadership crisis in the country. Almost every young and intelligent person just gives up and tries to flee the country these days. Rural "dehati" paindus have such a strong hold of the system, that educated people can't rise up without accepting their ways.


----------



## Al Bhatti

ghoul said:


> This Qalandri guy got banned on skyscrapercity lol.



Did he post some UAE or USA or UK skyscraper projects as projects somewhere in Sindh?


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## waleed3601

It is understandable to post pictures of newly constructed/under construction roads/bridges, new policies, govt schemes etc but posting pics of _traffic department_ officials fixing _traffic_ signals, _sanitation workers _doing _sanitation_ work.....wth? Isn't that what they're supposed to be doing??


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Al Bhatti

waleed3601 said:


> It is understandable to post pictures of newly constructed/under construction roads/bridges, new policies, govt schemes etc but posting pics of _traffic department_ officials fixing _traffic_ signals, _sanitation workers _doing _sanitation_ work.....wth? Isn't that what they're supposed to be doing??



And that picture of a man fixing a signal is not even from Pakistan.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*Rohri Canal Lining Completed*

http://engineeringreview.com.pk/rohr...-pukki-canals/


Despite huge costs, lining of main canals for conserving water is considered vital for systems upkeep. Water conservation is becoming increasingly important due to changing weather patterns and rising brackish groundwater. Evaporation during flows is also too high in major and minor channels. Pilot project of lining 10km of Rohri Canal, usually called mini Indus, has been completed in time (cost Rs3.1bn), says Sindh Irrigation Department. This is Pakistan's first project of canal lining a lifeline for Sindh's agriculture. It irrigates 2.6m acres on Indus left bank. The canal was lined from RD-619 to RD-647. Lining of the remaining 219 miles of the canal too is important as it irrigates farms producing huge quantities of sugarcane, rice, cotton and wheat. The lining was designed to overcome water shortage at the tail end reaches, to avoid wastage, overcome salinity and water logging, reclaim around 5,000 acres and save 200 cusecs of water for irrigating 60,000 acres. Concreting was done in 20 days. It is now operating smoothly, says SE. A recent Planning Commission report says that 15pc water losses happen on main canals, 8pc at branches, 30pc at channels and another 30pc at uneven farmlands and those that are not laser leveled. Canal lining is not advised in areas with sweet groundwater, as lined channels affect recharge of groundwater. But it is needed where groundwater is brackish, to ensure optimum use of depleting water resources. Lining is essential for Sindh's irrigation network, deteriorating daily. 2010 and 2011 floods had seriously hurt the irrigation network and forced spending billions of rupees on systems rehabilitation. Sindh has 14 main canals taking off from 3 barrages, plus a flood channel, Rainee Canal, is under construction at Guddu Barrage. Sindh hopes to achieve 100pc lining of perennial canals like Rohri and Nara over some years. Lining in one go is impossible, says an irrigation officer. Lining with concrete, blocks seepage and improves flow. According to research, conveyance in unlined canals with sandy soil, is around 75pc. It can improve to 90-95pc, with high quality lining; else it may drop to 70pc. Lining of canals is important and also very costly. So Sindh will need funding from Islamabad as Sindh alone cant afford it, argued a top member of Sindh Abadgar Board. Musharraf regime had launched National Program for Improvement of Watercourses (NPlW) for lining 23,000 kms of water courses. The project remains incomplete. Efficiency had improved significantly where water courses were lined. In Australia, piped water is supplied to farms to tackle evaporation losses. In developed world, experts are now talking about controlling evaporation as channels lining was done a long time ago. Water velocity improves in lined canals. But if the quality remains low, it easily erodes canal bed or causes breach/s, and sometimes becomes more dangerous than unlined channels.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*KARACHI: Sindh government on Saturday made the decision to establish renewable energy power projects in seven districts of the province in order to overcome power shortage, Radio Pakistan reported.*

During a high-level meeting with Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah in Karachi, it was decided that renewable energy power projects will be established in Thatta, Jamshoro, Larkana, Sukkur, Tharparkar, Matiari and Sanghar Districts.

Further, during the meeting , Shah emphasised upon speeding up the process of allotment of land for these projects.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*City to be given a green mantle under ‘Green and Peaceful Karachi’ campaign*

*A meeting of government officials and representatives of non-governmental organisations suggests planting trees in universities, mosques and religious seminaries

KARACHI: A meeting held under the chairmanship of the Karachi commissioner has decided to launch a campaign of tree plantation planned by Commissioner Shoab Ahmed Siddiqui and the National Forum for Environment and Heath (NFEH) under the title of ‘Green and Peaceful Karachi’ for pollution-free environment.

The Karachi commissioner hoped that tree plantation would reduce temperature and pollution, and lessen the chances of re-emerging the heatwave as well in future. The meeting suggested planting trees in universities, mosques and religious seminaries with the help of students, teachers and citizens.

The meeting was attended by government and non-governmental organisation, NFEH, Karachi commissioner youth team members, Mera Karachi group, Amn Foundation and the Bohra community members.

The meeting decided that the campaign would be carried out with the support of all the stakeholders, including environmental volunteers. The departments as well organisations expressed their determination to play their role to make the environment free of pollution and to make the city clean and green. The meeting decided that in addition to the Forest Department, the KMC and all DMCs would also facilitate citizens and NGOs participating in the campaign by providing them plants free of cost or on concessional rates.

They would also provide guidance and impart knowledge of planting and caring the trees. In this regard, it was also decided that all the DMCs and KMC would establish nurseries in their jurisdictions at maximum numbers to provide plants and guidance to the citizens and non-government organization participating in the drive. The meeting further decided that all the efforts would be made with close coordination and the progress of the work would be reviewed in the meeting, which will be held under the chairmanship of the Karachi commissioner.

The commissioner urged the citizens and organisations to come forward to play their due role to make the campaign successful considering it a noble cause. He said that the campaign would make the city beautiful. He said there is great need to work on emergency basis for the better environment and to make city green and clean.

The commissioner said that the under the Park Adopt Scheme, the Indus Valley School had already been allowed with the support of DMC South to adopt the park located in Clifton, which is under the jurisdiction and control of the DMC South. He said all DMCs and KMC would have to get signed an MoU that would not allow them to undertake any commercial activities and allow any construction in the adopted park.

The Karachi commissioner said that DMCs would also be appreciated to restore the abandoned parks in their areas. He appreciated the work of the DMC East and its administrator Salahuddin for initiating the process of restoring parks in the district.

He advised all the citizens and organisations concerned, who want to adopt the parks, to contact the DMC concerned or write to the commissioner through email (commissionerkarachi@gmail.com) in this regard.

It was also decided in the meeting that DMCs and KMC would also make efforts to create awareness about pollution-free environment through education, publicity and training of citizens as well as members of NGOs about the importance of tree plantation, besides the dos and don’ts of planting plants with special emphasis of taking care of plants.

The meeting also decided that KMC Education Department Environmental Trainer Lubna Ghazal would plan and get organised the programme for staff and children with regard to training on taking care of plants. This would help students to take care of the plants they planted successfully. It was decided that every student would plant at least one sapling in the school, which would be given his or her name. The meeting further decided that an exhibition of plants would be organised by the KMC at Frere Hall in which all types of plants would be exhibited.

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/sindh/0...rachi-campaign


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Water supply scheme in Dadu to provide water to 100 villages


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Last time I checked there were rangers





Bilawal , has ordered the move of Moon across the world to allow , for better tides which will help fishers in Sindh province

Well done PPP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari

====================================================================================










================================================================================


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

In order to improve the fun environment in Sindh , new swimming pools have been created to allow general public access to water and swimming pool at same time







This is exactly why PPP has always argued for anginst Kala Bagh Dam , and others , becasue Sindh needs its water

So Enjoy that water






Anwer: Sir this is against PPP policy to build Kala Bagh dam

Sindh ko uska share nahi mil raha pani ka , so we will not build the DAM ha ha ha












Bade bade project laga raha hai ye zardari aur uss ka beta








Mere Ghar se agar 20 Billion Rupees milte to aj main Sindh main distribute ker deta


Previous floods






Prepare the flights , we are going to UK for official trip to see the museum








Meri Jet Ski UK se mangwa do , aj main water Adventure karon ga







KALA Bagh Dam , would preserve water and prevent floods !!! "Engineer"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Qalandari said:


>




Kabristan main , lights , murdaoon ko light dekhane ke liya hai , what next vending machines to dispence chocolate and treats

Pakistan main koi bhi Qabristan maghrib ke bad nahi jata , ye bhi nahi pata



nomi007 said:


> *baap ka zoo*




SHEHZADI , bhutto visited the zoo , so all public was ordered out of zoo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Super Falcon

All work done in rich people areas ppp most development work half of tenders go in pockets of zardari and co

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Ab too late .. buddy , PPP ka hal bhi MQM jesa hone wala hai, abhi bhi chance hai proper job talash ker lo , zardari ka paisa mut lo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Inauguration of Culture Centre in Thatta


----------



## nomi007

Thori si jo pi li hai.. chori to nahi ki hai :p





its a real image 

whole sindh is in flood
and this man is dancing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

.


----------



## kamrananvaar

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> In order to improve the fun environment in Sindh , new swimming pools have been created to allow general public access to water and swimming pool at same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly why PPP has always argued for anginst Kala Bagh Dam , and others , becasue Sindh needs its water
> 
> So Enjoy that water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anwer: Sir this is against PPP policy to build Kala Bagh dam
> 
> Sindh ko uska share nahi mil raha pani ka , so we will not build the DAM ha ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bade bade project laga raha hai ye zardari aur uss ka beta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mere Ghar se agar 20 Billion Rupees milte to aj main Sindh main distribute ker deta
> 
> 
> Previous floods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prepare the flights , we are going to UK for official trip to see the museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meri Jet Ski UK se mangwa do , aj main water Adventure karon ga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KALA Bagh Dam , would preserve water and prevent floods !!! "Engineer"


Good one!! Totally captured ppp mentality at its best


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Bratva

Haters are waiting for the return of King zardari and King Bilawal lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

"Raja Rental", who was involved in rental power plant scandals in Pakistan was charged with 
crime - a PPP member 







Rental Raja , a cure for Electricity crisis , CORRUPTIFY it
Raja Rental refuses to acknowledge the loadsheding in Pakistan 
and asks where is this load sheding I can't see it 







Rehman Malik being kicked out of PIA , a PPP heavy company where PPP hires 
Rehman Malik , delaying hundred of passengers and making them wait for his holyness to arrive











Shergil Memon, special services discovered 2 Billion Rupees from his home 
Hard currency - CASH !!!! He has no words to explain what he was planning to do with the money and how that money got to his home !!!!!

No explaination - was he supplying terrorist ??? Money laundering Tax Evasion for Party 












Zardari , instead of acknowledging the failiure of his party members , instead gets angry on Military and accuses them of wild goose chase and THREATENS them?





Hukumat Sindh Ka Goal , poore Pakistan ko , peeche rakna , aur apne Bilawal Ko Age
Sindh , this is how people survive the decision not to build Kala Bagh DAM

Openly PPP opposes KALA BAGH DAM project which would prevent floods and save water for drinking , here we see the damage in Sindh province 








Aram se ....picture kichwani hai ... slowly Princess Bilawal

Meanwhile the Leader is smiling and enjoying splashing in flood waters , with 80 people assisting his decend into water , so Mr Bilawal the King of Sindh can strool in water






Note: The Armed guard lol ready to pull the trigger even he can't resist looking back at the scared bilawal putting his rich feet in 20 cm of water shallow area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*آصف زرداری کی پنجاب میں بچوں سے زیادتی کیس پر شدید مذمت*
* بلاول بھٹو کو پنجاب کا غیر ضروری سفر کرنے سے روک دیا*


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Indus Falcon

Oh @Qalandari may Allah guide you and me and make us better people!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## saiyan0321

I was looking at a show that was highlighting sindh transport system... The buses were completely run down and broken and in some cases I was shocked at how it was moving as there was barely any unbroken or non rusty part in it. Karachi has a severe transport problem and after continuous govt PPP has not done anything abt it. The transport system of lahore is miles ahead and kpk is also imrovong the transport system of Peshawar... Karachi is being left behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Sindh normally get a BIG budget second to Punjab but the output is never seen in Karachi or other major cities specially the dirty streets are quite ugly not to mention the graffiti and slogans

Bilawal Bhutto , went to oxford , it states in his profile does not state what was his major but states he studied "BRITISH HISTORY" ..... and participated in debates 

Would you not rather study Pakistan's History ? Or may be you think you are the King that you need not study Pakistan's history

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

nomi007 said:


>



hahahaha lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

nomi007 said:


> *آصف زرداری کی پنجاب میں بچوں سے زیادتی کیس پر شدید مذمت*
> * بلاول بھٹو کو پنجاب کا غیر ضروری سفر کرنے سے روک دیا*




There is a hidden message in there lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Why keep milking the Sheed Benazir Bhutto image , is there no new leader in PPP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Indus Falcon

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Why keep milking the Sheed Benazir Bhutto image , is there no new leader in PPP


Her being shaheed is contoversial itself!


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Really there is too much of this Bhutto'ism in Pakistan economically Sindh/ Karachi has gone to toilets since PPP and MQM started their meddling in government affairs

Bhutto - This 
Bhutto - That 
Bhutto - This 
Bhutto - That 

Meanwhile the money used is not private funding but government funding ? 


How can the project / entity be named for a family when the funds being used belong to the FEDERAL STATE?


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

200 Kilo Suna (Gold) = *5.3 Million DOLLARS*

PPP ka gift stashed underground in his home





DO SO KILO SONA choor


http://www.newsofpakistan.com/2015/08/11/200-kg-gold-recovered-from-agha-siraj-durranis-house/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

nomi007 said:


>



Oh dear

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*
Landmark deal seals finance of Thar coal mine*

KARACHI: After years of hollow promises, a landmark agreement was signed on Monday to finance Pakistan’s first open-pit coal mine in the natural-resource rich Tharparkar district, which boasts holding 180 billion tons of coal but could not be exploited since it was discovered in the early 1990s.

A consortium of local banks that include HBL, UBL and Bank Alfalah will lend $500 million (Rs50 billion) – one of the largest project financing deals in recent years – to Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company (SECMC), a joint venture between Sindh government and five private companies.

This agreement is part of the $2-billion project, which includes a mine with a capacity to produce 3.8 million tons a year of coal and a 660MW coal-based power plant.

This has all but sealed the project’s financial close, which is expected to be finalised in the next two months.

“When we started work on Thar coal, no one believed in our ability to achieve the target,” said Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah, addressing a ceremony held for inking three key agreements related to the project.

“There were doubts about quality of coal. Even Prime Minister (Nawaz Sharif) was in doubt. But we persisted, took coal samples to Berlin where experts verified its quality. Eventually the Prime Minister backed us.”

The other two documents included the Master Shareholder Agreement between Engro, House of Habib’s Thal Limited, Hub Power Company, HBL Bank and China Machinery Engineering Corporation. This agreement covers common equity subscription of SECMC by the five private sponsors.

The other one is the implementation agreement between SECMC and the Sindh government, which also holds majority stake in the company.

SECMC CEO Shamsuddin Shaikh said work on the mine and power plant will be completed by 2018. “It has been almost eight years and people everywhere asked me ‘when are we going to see the coal?’ Well I can now say we’ll see that very soon.”

With the western banks unwilling to back a coal mine in Pakistan, the project wouldn’t have been possible without government’s sovereign guarantee, he said.

“And let me assure everyone that when it comes to emissions, we will follow the guidelines of the World Bank and IFC.”

Debt from local banks has been raised at an interest rate of Kibor plus 1.7% whereas Chinese lenders have agreed at terms of Libor plus 3.3%.

Hussain Dawood, the chairman of Dawood Hercules, which in turn controls Engro and Hubco, thanked Chinese banks and companies for taking part in the project, which was abandoned by other international lenders.

The electricity shortage in the country along with technological advancement taking place will increase demand for power in coming years, he said.

Asked why Dawood Group exposed itself to a risky project that remained dormant for so many years, Hussain said sometimes an investor has to take a step, which might initially appear “illogical.”

“Say, if I had put the money in textiles … fine I would have increased exports a bit. But what would that textile unit do if there is no energy?”

The realisation of needing urgent megawatts is not lost on him. No wonder then that even at the important ceremony held at a local hotel and amid all dignitaries, he reminded them that they had faced three outages in a span of two hours.

The project’s total debt component is of $1.5 billion, out of which $800 million will be financed by Chinese banks including China Development Bank and Industrial and Commercial Bank of China. Another $200 million will be arranged by the Chinese contractor of the power plant.

SECMC’s sponsors have contributed equity of $500 million.

Published in The Express Tribune, August 18th, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Qalandari said:


>


Hey how much do you get paid?
Should be over 50k just for all the shit you have to put up with.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## M.SAAD

Lol @ posting pics from Islamabad.


----------



## waleed3601

as far as im aware IBA is a private institute, so how is that PPP's work?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

IBA Sukkur is a public sector degree awarding institute *approved by Higher Education Commission and chartered by the Government of Sindh. Some more pics below:

*


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007

*













دل خون کے آنسو روتا ہے جب ایسی حالت دیکھتا ہوں.مس آیان کو کراچی کی ایک یونیورسٹی میں از چیف گیسٹ کے طور پر بو لایا گیا. آج ہماری قوم کے سب سے زیادہ سمجھ بوجھ رکھنے والے اور قوم کی تقدیر بدلنے والوں نے یہ ثابت کر دیا کہ پاکستان میں صرف چور لوٹیرں ڈاکوؤں کی عزت ہے. باقی سب کوڑ کباڑ ہے.دیکهو پاکستان کا مستقبل کتنی خوش ہے تصاویر بنا کر.یہ وہی لوگ ہیں جو تعلیم حاصل کر کے (ایسی تعلیم کو تعلیم تو نہیں کہہ سکتے) کہتے ہیں. پاکستان میں انصاف نہیں ہے پاکستان میں روزگار نہیں ہے. تم لوگوں کے ساتھ اس سے بھی برا ہونا چاہیے. یہ تو کچھ بھی نہیں ہے. ذرداری جسے لوگوں کو صدر بنا دیا. نواز جیسے لوگوں کو کئی بار چانسس دئے. عقل پھر بھی نہیں آتی. پاکستان میں جو جتنا بڑا چور ڈاکو ہے اس کو اتنا بڑا عہدہ ملے گا. 
*


----------



## nomi007

*اسلام آباد کی مسجد میں اچانک فائرنگ شروع ہو گئی ، سب نمازی بھاگنے لگے مگر ایک جوان سکون سے کھڑا نماز پڑھتا رہا اسکے خشوع خضوع میں کوئی تبدیلی نہ آئی ، جب فائرنگ رکی تو سب لوگ اس جوان کے گرد جمع ہو گئے کہ اللہ کا کوئی ولی ہے جسے موت کا بھی ڈر نہیں ، جب لوگ اسکے ہاتھ چومنے لگے تو جواجوان نے پوچھا یہ سب کیا ہے ایسا کیوں کر رہے ہیں ،، لوگوں نے کہا آپ تو اللہ کے کامل ولی ہیں ، آپ کے اردگرد ہونے والی فائرنگ بھی آپکی توجہ نماز سے ہٹا نہ سکی، یہ سب سننے کے بعد جوان نے ایسا جواب دیا کہ سب کی آنکھیں پھٹی کی پھٹی رہ گئیں ،،

" 

میں اللہ کا ولی نہیں کراچی کا شہری ہوں*

*sukari pppp & mqm*


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007




----------



## Qalandari

The hospital is being built at a cost of Rs17 billion and a request for additional Rs50 million has been submitted to the Sindh government to complete the project soon, he added. Dahar was presiding over a meeting regarding the construction of the hospital at his office on Thursday.

The slow pace of the construction has been noticed and the relevant contractor has been warned, he said. The out-patient departments will be made functional in the first phase, he claimed. The other wards will start operating gradually, he added. “The health department will take control of the health projects in the province,” he said. Reports regarding the construction of the hospital should be submitted in two days, he demanded to speed up the construction.

The hospital will provide general OPD, consulting clinics, lab and other diagnostic facilities, blood bank, specialised facilities such as CT scan, MRI, dialysis unit, he added.

Published in The Express Tribune, August 21st, 2015.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Cricket stadium under construction in Moro, Dadu district


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Children's hospital inaugurated in Khairpur


----------



## Qalandari

Render of New Girls school under construction in Khairpur


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Ye world bank ke 1.4 Billion dollar main kita , % zardari ko jai ga , I mean bilawal ko ?


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Khairpur


----------



## Qalandari

30 Million Gallon Per Day (30 MGD) water filtration plant in Hyderabad


----------



## Qalandari

*KARACHI: Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah has said that Command and Control Center helps to detect criminal activities, improve traffic management and to witness action by rescue/police, prompt or delayed. Therefore, it must be run on professional basis.*This he said while inaugurating Command & Control Centre established at a cost of Rs120 million at the CM House, said a statement on Monday.He was accompanied by provincial ministers Nisar Khuhro, Gianchand Israni,

Mukesh Kumar Chawala, MNAs and senior officers.Secretary Information Technology briefing the CM Sindh said that presently 200 cameras of police department have been linked with the command and Control Centre, 1800 cameras of KMC would also be linked with the centre by the end of next week.He also said that the VVIP programs or movement can also be monitored by making special arrangements.“This centre has an unlimited capacity to cover or view surveillance cameras,” the Secretary said.IG Police Ghulam Hyder Jamali told the chief minister that the surveillance cameras installed by the police are of 2 Mega pixel.

“We are working with a foreign agency and we would upgrade cameras to 8 Mega pixels. This would improve quality of the footage manifold,” he said.The CM Sindh inspected the server room, recording system and system of sharing details with the concerned authorities for necessary action.The CM Sindh directed his Principal Secretary Alamuddin Bullo to run the Command & Control Centre efficiently and make it useful in the larger interest of public.

Source


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Dazzler

Qalandari said:


>




tell your daddy,,, he is NEXT !



Asif Zardari's right hand Dr.Asim Hussain arrested

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

Faculty of Management Sciences inaugurated (Shah Abdul Latif University, Khairpur)


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## ArsalanKhan21

PPP is ruling Sindh since 1972 with few breaks but the Sindh still remain backward outside Karachi. The PPP propaganda by the paid posters on Internet does not change that fact !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

PPP ka TIME poora hogiya hai







PPP ka karnama !!!







Public opinion about PPP leadership






PPP stealing from Haji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azog

It's a failed goverment promoted by a paid tout. Sindh is backward and will always be under PPP.


----------



## Xenophon

Ppp faild to deliver from every aspects .


----------



## Beethoven

Although I hate to admit it but still Governance has considerably improved in Islamabad from the last time these jokers were in power....


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The courts and cases are coming after you Zardari clan


Government has assigned Diesal to represent PPP and MQM in courts







Diesal "mufahamat" barai ga ..... chooro main

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Qalandari said:


>




Zaedari to always UK wala hospital jata hai


----------



## Qalandari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Neutron

Not bad


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Usama78

Is this all you do? @Qalandri
Not Bad though.


----------



## Qalandari

Government school in Naushehro Feroze


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

*Qalandari* , PPP pakistan ka naam change ker ke , BENAZIRISTAN kab ker rahi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Water filtration plant, Khairpur


----------



## waleed3601

@Qalandari how much do you get paid for doing this?
If it's enough I might consider joining you in your endeavours as a Summer Job.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Inauguration of school at Ramzan Behran village, Thatta district (funded by Britih Council)


----------



## Qalandari

Solar lights installation begins in Moro, Naushehro Feroze district















Follow up:


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Newly constructed ICU at Civil hospital, Hyderabad


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*Adyalaians*

*Development projects and modernization
*


----------



## nomi007

*پی پی پی ہمیشہ جمہوریت کے لئے قربانی دیتی رہی ہے*
*



*


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

What about this , PPP assets , when will PPP clean these up behind the Sindh Secretariat building?

How about this beautification Shaheed Benaniz Dumpster






Below is another wonderful show of "Shaheed Benazir , mohtarma dumpster 2)







How about this lovely monument

Bhutto ki roti - kapra aur makan , all in one snap shot

Right infront of Sindh Assembly !!






PPP government ka aek aur gift ....a wonderful scenic , view of water world by the street drivers can enjoy the fresh aroma of sea and enjoy the ride thru fragrance of Bhutto







PPP ka aek aur karnama Illegal , sea dumping of garbage
Enjoy , what Bhutto enjoy when they visit seas side

Shaheed Benazir Bhutto , sea view Dumpster







This here is what "Bilawal Bhutto - theme park" built on imported mountain of you guessed it ... filth







Here is Mohtarma Shaheed Benazir Bhutto Chorangi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

PPP leaders inaugurated the Sea View project

Lets stand back and smell that fresh Sea air






If you breath deeply you will almost smell what it feels like to be a Bhutto


Lets stand back and enjoy the Sindh Wild life , from the
Benazir Shaheed Bhutto wild life sancturary , only privileged animals get to roam free in this heaven on earth






Children specially love this place and that is why PPP has constructed the Bilawal Soon to be shaheed Theme park lets look at the theme park






Sindh Beautification project Under the flyovers , rosy smell and wonderful aroma greets drivers driving around this area






Yes this is Sindh PPP


Bright future awaits children of Sindh , they have access to roti , kapra and makan all in this picture - there is no fund to send this child to school , no that would be so Un PPP like





PPP has specially organized a festival to attrack all the druggies to the province to make it more hippie culture







More sanctuary for animals in Sindh - PPP sindh sancturary for Dolphins





Bilawal , yahan Jogging kerne ata hai morning main

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> PPP has specially organized a festival to attrack all the druggies to the province to make it more hippie culture





Whats the point of posting old pics dude ?

This pic is 5 years old.

Drug users in Pakistan | Demotix.com








AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> PPP leaders inaugurated the Sea View project
> 
> Lets stand back and smell
> 
> 
> Bright future awaits children of Sindh , they have access to roti , kapra and makan all in this picture - there is no fund to send this child to school , no that would be so Un PPP like





This pic is at least 3 years old.

Picture of the Day | Page 203








AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> PPP leaders inaugurated the Sea View project Bilawal , yahan Jogging kerne ata hai morning main



This pic is itself contains the date of June 2007.

All your pics are so very old. Some of them when Musharraf was ruling. Some of them when Mustafa Kamal was the district nazim (2005-2009).


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Sindh to PPP ka tha na ...

Bilawal house hamesha chamata rehta hai , no garbage no filth , always shinny and grass fields and nice lights ...








Ye house se ziyad , fort lagta hai complete with sniper gunman towers

Here you go mass dog killing in Sindh, on Dog day





Lovely lake side properties in Sindh they demand 1 corore rupees for lake side property






Some more scenes from PPP's doing





Here we see , Bilawal Bridge , in unknown location in sindh






Some lovely Sindhi Architecture , only in Sindh we see such architecture






A gentle tender breeze in Sindh , coastal area hai na , thandi hawa to ati hai poore sindh me
bringing with it , fresh smell of sea





PPP mega project reclaim land from Lake and make it inhabitable
The precise work by engineers is marvel , they took probbaly a loan of 400 million from banks and made this artifical island , full of resource and riches


They have not decided on a name but they are thinking of calling it

"Shaheed Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto , Artificial Island"

Investment is coming from overseas to build a 5 star hotel to boost tourism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Bilawal house hamesha chamata rehta hai , no garbage no filth , always shinny and grass fields and nice lights ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ye house se ziyad , fort lagta hai complete with sniper gunman towers



This is not Billawal house Karachi. What is the point in lying and false propaganda ?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Propaganda is something which is not close to truth I am just sharing the wonderful projects PPP is doing in Sindh


Sher ko bhi PPP no AC promise kiya tha





Here is exclusive YAtch AND BOAT club , brought to you by PPP






Lovely engineering project to bring in water to residents of town again PPP ultra project





Here we see lovely Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto Fountain





Sindhi kids , walking the bridge above , clean water





Here is the wonderful playground project inagurated by PPP government who were in power for only 8 years .....

Other countries have sent in delegates to inquire PPP how they managed to construct this wonderful playground for children in Sindh

PPP tire playground

PPP officials stated every child will get a free Tire to role and lot of fund adventure parks to roll the tires in





This is bilawal Bhutto - promise river , an adventure river where toursits will come and ride on river with large boats for adventure. Bringing in millions for local economy

Sindh government plans to have this venue submitted for next "Pakistan National Games "

We ocassionally see contestents trying to ride in the river for practice all the time






Notice all the lovely "illegal" buildings behind , no paint no construction standard , just standing there its just part of the unique Sindh Architecture we have grown to accommodate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*@AZADPAKISTAN2009 *
why u are posting 5 years old pictures of sindh
hahahahahaha

i am still enjoying the thread


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

8 sal se Zardari haram khor betha howa gai heart attack bhi nahi hota uper see apne pille ko bhi le aya hai, aur wo churaiel beti - zoo dekhne gai to poora zoo public ke liya bandh

Bilawal ko DOODH makhan ki roti khila khila ker mota ker rahein hain take umer see bara lege
phir bhi PAPA ke baghir wo ghar se nahi nikalta

Uper se her cheez ko , Benazir ke nam ker detain hain , kiya personal mal hai ? Federal money leker apne khandan ke nam ker diya .....

Ye Zardari / Bhutto clan is cancer for Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Sindh Assemblies future

Army Nizam aur us ki , challane walu ka Ahteshab kare!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Under construction Rizvia Chowrangi Underpass, Nazimabad, Karachi


http://photos.thenews.com.pk/tasveer...e/2_103013.JPG


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

nomi007 said:


>




Forgot to mention selling Donkey meat in markets


Khursheed Shah : Used to be a meter reader in WAPDA , in 10 years amassed fortunes





Corruption is out right ///ppp







PPP ki gandi auladein







PPP terrorist leaving Airport after killing







Land allotment !!!! Where is the Anti Terrorist Military courts
Land worth Millions , just given as grants hahahahah corruption ho PPP jesi 

Roti capra aur .....LAND LOTS OF LAND

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Water treatment and processing in Sukkur


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

After the almost a hundred billion RS Larkana Development budget .. I wonder why karjaba is still a dusty little town? 

Oh wait Corruption Hamara haq hai!



Qalandari said:


>




10% Zardari ka... Baqi 60% baqi party members kA... 25% sarkari babus ka... Baqi 5% public ka... Jeeeay zoordari..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Itni asani se PPP ke KARNAME nahi bhulaye Jasakte !!!








And let us not forget the ....... "ch...yapa" in Sindh - run by PPP where a killer easily went thru the airport after killing a Youth , 4 vs 1 guy ....

Where was PPP justice ? Jatoi tha ? na ... PPP ka special protocal mila tha , airport per ... bhagane ke liye ?

Luckily Supreme Court of Pakistan stepped in which is Above Sindh's Kachra system

How many security guards 3-4 vs who 1 University student gunned down !!!

Aur airport per ... BILAWAL "PROTOCOL" ...


Is Terrorist Jatoi ko bhagane per to Anti Terrorism court , should have caught all people part of authorising the "BILAWAL protocol"


Ya Jo Sindh main AK-47 ka culture hai ... its all due to blessing from PPP

Military should contine its operation in Sindh!!! With Honest and clean out !!! ONCE and for all







Ye Military operation to hona chaheye !!! FULL operation in Sindh !!! 

OPERATION CLEANUP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007

see this


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

nomi007 said:


>




Sara Paisa UAE aur UK main property main laga hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

جمہوریت خطرے میں ہے ◆◆◆ خبردار
ان کے بارے غلط مت سوچنا ◆◆◆ کیونکہ یہ ہمارے ملک کے نظام میں بہتری لانے کی کوشش کر رہے ہیں













1

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

PPP wale haram khor hain , jab se ye party Ayo hai mulk ko nuasan hi howa hai


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## WaLeEdK2

PPP facing public resentment over corruption in Sindh


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Panther 57

Qalandari said:


> Water treatment and processing in Sukkur


koi zikr 100000 rupay kay plant ko crore rupay main baichnay ka bhi karo


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## gangsta_rap

Qalandari said:


>




Why do you see this as an achievement LOL
Basically they will tell someone to run through old docs on a scanner.....and according to the everyday Jiyala this is a huuuuuuge achievement.

LOL JEEAY BHUTTO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Qalandari said:


>





Aek bar code Zardari ki khopri per bhi laga do , corruption ruk jai ga kiya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Qalandari

Renovation of Mereweather tower





__________________


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## somebozo

Why the hell is everything named after Bhuto, BB and Zardari family..do they own the country or they financed the developments with their own money rather than public funds of tax payers?


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Qalandari said:


>



Ye boat to 2,000 Rupee -5,000 rupee main bani hogi koon sa karnama anjam de diya TEAMPPP

*SHARABI ....ki speech against children of Thar*

Jack daniels peene ki baad speech deene ka maza ata hai

*What PPP SAYS*
Thar main bachee , bhoook se nahi Gurbat se mar rahain hain





Now watch reality







Standing above coal reserve ....and dead animal in sindh





Mean while qaim ali shah enjoys , deghi food brought 200 km away for his tour

Chal PPP aek Steeles Mills chala ker dekha de






A.H.T.E.S.A.AB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> A.H.T.E.S.A.AB





Who will do Ahtesab ?


----------



## somebozo

PPP the most corrupt party of Pakistan broke all records of corruption in the history of Pakistan..for next election to win they need to kill one more bhutto..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

waleed3601 said:


> You have got to be kidding me....



PPP ka employee hai her federal project per "Bibi , bhutto, bilalwal " ka nam use ker rahe hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Azog

PPP real development 

*Sindh: failures and excuses galore*




By: Shahab Nafees

EVEN a layman can tell that Sindh has missed the 2015 MDG deadline. All one wants to know is the magnitude of the failure. Judging by a 2012 UN report, the province has hardly moved forward from where it was at the dawn of the millennium. That makes it a spectacular failure.

The number of people living with hunger was 31 per cent in the province in 2001-02. By 2005-06, it ranged between 19 and 26 per cent, depending on the agro climatic zone. The cut-off target was 13 per cent.

The under-5 mortality rate should have reduced to 52 deaths per 1000 live births. But it was last recorded at 100 in 2006-07. “Certain other relevant indicators pertinent to the under-5 mortality rate, such as the number of children under the age of five suffering from diarrhoea over the preceding 30 days, show significant variation and worrisome trends across districts in Sindh,” the UN report noted.

The maternal mortality ratio (MMR) was reduced from 600 maternal deaths per 100,000 to 350 in 2008-09, but it was still a far cry from the target of 140.

On the positive side, Sindh has fared better in promoting gender equality. The parity index for primary education was 0.77 in 2010-11, meaning that for every 100 boys completing primary, there were 77 girls. “The educational targets are likely to be achieved in certain districts and may be achieved at the provincial level if the performance is maintained,” it noted.

Apart from Sindh’s poor performance, one thing is clear: there’s a serious — very serious — lack of updated data. We, in 2015, are talking about a 2012 report which itself sometimes relies on 2005 figures. Apparently, we must wait until 2025 to know for sure if Sindh is really going to meet or miss the MDGs by end-2015. If this is not funny, what is?

Kaiser Bengali, who has been adviser to the Sindh chief minister, however, can’t wait till 2025. “MDGs? They won’t even be able to meet the SDGs,” he says, referring to the Sustainable Development Goals which are to replace the MDGs. “We have to do a lot of work. We have to revamp the education system ... But unfortunately, we haven’t yet begun.” He blames government’s deficient sense of responsibility as one reason behind the province’s present difficult situation.

Another general reason can be governments’ love affair with excuses. For instance, in the foreword of the UN report quoted above, Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah, after conceding that the performance was not that satisfactory with some indicators, tried to even things up: “Let me also point out that in the backdrop of devastating floods which inflicted considerable damage to infrastructure and loss of lives, the MDG-related achievements of the Government of Sindh become even more significant.”

Wow. We are moved.

Taking refuge in such words is, however, not peculiar to any province or leader. Planning and Development Minister Ahsan Iqbal, in his written reply to the Senate last year about Pakistan’s performance on MDGs, said: “Reasons for missing most of the indicators include internal and external, economic and non-economic challenges.” What other challenges any country on the globe ever faced, one might ask.

Coming back to Sindh’s tale of woes, the province would now do well to at least sustain the little progress it has made in some indicators while trying to forge ahead.

MDGs missed amid a litany of acronyms - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007

@*Qalandari*


*GENERAL YAAD HAI NA*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

@Qalandri , tera Zurdari aur bilawal to giya ..... kab ticket book ho raha hai ?

Book ker lo , iss se pahle ki No ENTRY , authorization ajai - Ab to Nawaz League bhi nahi bacha sakti


Dekhlo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Gazi

nomi007 said:


> @*Qalandari*
> 
> 
> *GENERAL YAAD HAI NA*


Is baat mai koi Shaq nahi hai k Karachi k loog Raheel Sharif ko kafi Pasand kartay hain magar yahan pay kuch aur chal raha hai khas Taur pay Bilboards k mamlay mai. Karachi mai Bilboards Nikalnay ki Muhim shuroo honay wali thi jo Sharjeel Memon nay Illegally lagwai thay comission kha Kha kar k achanak Thank You Raheel Sharif k Bilboards Lagna Shuroo hugai....Coincindence????


----------



## nomi007

Baap ka airport hai

sharmila pooo ka


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=883868364983171





its fake video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PTI Scientist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## kamrananvaar

Qalandari said:


>


How much of that going to come out of his pocket ??? 
Baap ka maal samjha hai kia???



Qalandari said:


>


Lo and behold corruption scandal of 3 billion out of 6 has surfaced about this trauma centre



Qalandari said:


>


The main word being announce!!!


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 257017



Ager Bilawal dekhta to , Kudhkushi ker leta ab tak

And all the money is invested on same roads over and over again when MQM was in karachi they did not bother releasing a dollar , now suddenly they woke up and care about people of Karachi

a) No Bus
b) No local train
c) No Waste cleaning in Pakistan's Mega City
d) No standard for education
e) No strong traffic police
f) No strong police

Ker kiya rahe hain ye 10 sal se PPP wale







Another view of Karachi






Under pass !!! Ya Death Trap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMZ93

Real achievements of PPP.






Constructing London Bridge.






Even this Full Moon shining is due credit to PPP...

...And lots of other construction projects in the USA, UK, UAE, EU, etc. Tonnes of events beneficial for our planet.. are all credited to PPP.. (ehm.. ehm.. sarcasm!)

Hell, PPP founded NASA. Funded it and should be credited for all it's achievements.






The credit of everything in the world, including the first man landing on the moon, according to @Qalandri goes to P P P!

If there's something that PPP has ever done during their tenure, in Sindh/Pakistan .. that is corruption without any hypocrisy at a ONE HUNDRED PERCENT. That is what they're best at. They never have been sincere, nor ever will be. Inka khoon hi siyaah aur baaghi hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

By that way that is "Shaheed Benazir BHUTTO full moon" dekhne per Toll Tax 10% collect kerta hai Zardari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

View attachment 257017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## kamrananvaar

nomi007 said:


>


Raid on Taji Khokhar house Weapons and Afghanis recovered


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Newly constructed Sindh Irrigation department building


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007

wow amazing


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Salute to the martyrs who are hated by enemies on this forum too. We won't bow down haters !


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kamrananvaar

Qalandari said:


>


Bb qalandriii , as the saying goes in urdu , chor ka bhai girhagat, ya mlai ki rakhwali k lye bili ko chhor dya. Meaning USAID IS USAD about 90 % of its revenue goes into promoting self image of america . Not work just lip service , you could probably relate as ppp has done nothing other than lip service. I thought govt was gonna monitor these NGO. Well what can you expect from the incompetant govt of sind ie ppp whose leaders are hiding in dubai



Qalandari said:


> Salute to the martyrs who are hated by enemies on this forum too. We won't bow down haters !


Jail me jane k baad sub salute marte hain


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007

*زیر نظر فوٹو اپنے دور کا فرعون اور غریب عوام کا مال کھانے والا امین فہیم کا ھے.. جو آ ج کل کینسر کی مرض میں مبتلا ھے.. مرنا توسب کو ھے.. لیکن اللہ تعالی اسکوں روز مارتا اور زندہ کرتا ھے.. اور اسکا شکل بالکل تبدیل ھوچکا ھے . اس سے پاکستانی سیاست کو سبق سیکھنا چاھیے*

*



.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

* New Capital of Sindh is in Dubai now - Kamran Khan *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Public library in Matiari


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Imran Khan

saeen today UN report

98 kids die from 1000 in sindh upon birth why ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neutron

Imran Khan said:


> saeen today UN report
> 
> 98 kids die from 1000 in sindh upon birth why ?



lkn bhuthoo abi b zinda ha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Neutron said:


> lkn bhuthoo abi b zinda ha


kab tak bhutoo zinda rahy ga ? ye Dracula bhutto to galy par gya awam ke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neutron

Imran Khan said:


> kab tak bhutoo zinda rahy ga ? ye Dracula bhutto to galy par gya awam ke








jb tk awaam in p aaaitbaaar krti raha gi ya bhutoo ko zinda hi rakhaain ga .......ya b ek business ha


----------



## Imran Khan

Neutron said:


> jb tk awaam in p aaaitbaaar krti raha gi ya bhutoo ko zinda hi rakhaain ga .......ya b ek business ha


per her cheez ki aik limit hotihai bhutto or shaitaan kya qayamat tak zinda raheen gay ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Indus Falcon

Imran Khan said:


> per her cheez ki aik limit hotihai bhutto or shaitaan kya qayamat tak zinda raheen gay ?



Well said


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Sindh University, Jamshoro campus


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Public school in Ubaro under construction


----------



## Knight Rider

People Party only eating Sindh.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*Culture Dept launches 99 development schemes of Rs 1.6b*

KARACHI: Sindh Culture, Tourism and Antiquities department has launched 99 development schemes costing Rs1.6 billion, including 81 on-going and 18 new.

Out of the 99 schemes 22 have been completed. This was stated by Special Assistant to Chief Minister Sharmila Farooqui while briefing Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah in a meeting held to review the progress of uplift schemes here at the CM House today. The meeting was attended by Senior Minister for Finance Syed Murad Ali Shah, Principal Secretary to CM Alamuddin Bullo, Secretary Culture and Tourism Niaz Abbasi Secretary Finance Sohail Rajput and others.

Secretary Culture and Tourism Mr Niaz Abbasi giving presentation to the chief minister said that out of Rs1.6 billion allocated for the execution of 99 schemes the finance department has released Rs833.784 million against which Rs787.519 million have been utilized. This shows 94.45 percent utilization against the releases. Giving gist of the development scheme, he said six cultural complexes, one culture centre, eight libraries, 16 conservation schemes and 14 museums, including eight new and 6 rehabilitation schemes and two compound walls are under constructions.

Giving details of the schemes completed recently include establishment of:

- Museum at Mithi for Rs60.21 million

- Rest House at Hawksbay and related tourism facilities for Rs50.5 million

- Restoration of Marvi’s well at Bhalwa, District Tharparkar for Rs23.217 million

- Cultural complex and model library at New Karachi for Rs155.949 million

- Cultural complex at Mirpurkhas Rs 73.521 million

- Khuhra Muesum Khairpur Rs47.296 million

- Wild Life Museum at Karachi for Rs38.879 million

- Restoration of Mukhi House Museum Hyderabad Rs27.312 million

- Amri Museum for Rs10.397 million

- Rehabilitation of police museum at Karachi Rs46.186

- Construction of 19.7 km road from Wahi Pandhi to Gorakh Hill Gorakh Hills Rs594.75 million

- Preservation and restoration of Khudabad Masjid , Dadu for Rs46.869 million and such other schemes .

The chief minister directed Sharmila Farooqi to make a chemes for rehablitation of Masoom Shah’s minaret. “Presently it is in shambles. It needs to rehabilitate in its original form,” he said. The minister further said that he would personally visit all the schemes completed recently to see their quality of work. “I would never compromise on quality,” he said. Replying to a question of the chief minister Sharmila Fraooqui said that monitoring of schemes has been streamlined. “I have formed three inspection teams each headed by Director Generals, Culture, STDC and Archives,” she said. The chief minister also directed CM Inspection Team and P&D Monitoring & Evaluation Cell to inspect the schemes.


----------



## Qalandari

http://tribune.com.pk/story/964682/technological-progress-the-advance-of-computerisation-to-curb-criminal-activity/

New system to keep criminals’ record launched - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Aamri flyover, Qazi Ahmed town


----------



## Qalandari

Naushehro Feroze city roads reconstruction


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Imran Khan

waah saeen waah sindh to San Fransisco lag rah hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## CHD

Ireally feel said when i see these kind of Pakistanis, but i hope ALLAH will give us justice on the day of judgment


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## s.k

Imran Khan said:


> waah saeen waah sindh to San Fransisco lag rah hai


hahahahahhahaha


----------



## Qalandari

Renovation of National Museum in Karachi ongoing


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Public school in Chanesar Goth, Karachi under construction


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Private home construction does not counts as projects


----------



## TeesraIndiotHunter

@Qalandari Sindh is most visibly the worst govern province of Pakistan. It has the most corruption. Waderas and corrupt PPP politicians have destroyed Sindh and have no allowed it to develop at all.

Why are you still so blind not to see it?


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

*Investment in wind energy picks up*

THE 60-kilometre wide and 180km long Gharo-Jhimpir wind corridor has the potential to generate 50,000MW of electricity per day and has attracted both domestic and foreign investment, with no less than 30 projects under implementation besides two that have already been completed.

According to the Sindh Board of Investment, there is no dearth of national and international entrepreneurs who are more than willing to invest in this energy corridor. 

In all, 106MW has already been injected into the national grid. This includes 56MW from a wind farm of Turkish firm Zorlu and another 56MW from a Fauji Fertiliser farm. Another 100MW will be available in a couple of months.

But the National Transmission and Despatch Company Ltd (NTDC) will not be in a position to accommodate 100MW until it upgrades its system. So it appears that the problem lies not so much with power generation but its distribution mechanism.

*The Sindh government intends to collaborate with international firms to establish another wind power project of at least 500MW*

The Sindh government intends to collaborate with international firms to establish another wind power project of at least 500MW. The government will provide land as its equity share and also lend some seed money, apart from offering a standing guarantee for administrative and logistic support at the provincial as well as the federal level.





The entire project would cost $1.2bn and its upfront tariff would be 14.667 cents per kilowatt hour. The provincial government will also offer a power purchase guarantee of 20 years.

The 30 projects with an installed capacity of 1,800MW are progressing on a fast-track basis. 

The companies setting up 50MW plants are: 

- China International Water and Electric Corp.

- Sachal Engineering Works Pvt Ltd, Wind Eagle Ltd

- Al Abbas Steel Group, Gul Ahmed Energy Ltd

- Green Power (Pvt) Ltd, Beacon Energy, Master Wind Energy Ltd

- Zephyr Power Pvt. Ltd, Lucky Energy Pvt. Ltd

- Metro Power Co. (Pvt). Ltd

- Sapphire Wind Power

- Tenage Generasi Ltd

- Dawood Power Ltd

- Zorlu Energy Pakistan Ltd

- Fauji Foundation Company

- Iran Pak Wind Power Pvt. Ltd

- Hawa Energy Pvt. Ltd

- Deewan Energy Group

- Fina Energy Ltd 

- Hartford Alternative Energy Pvt. Ltd.

Other plants with varying capacities are being set up by: 

- Tricon Boston (150MW)

- Titan Energy Pakistan Pvt. Ltd (10MW)

- Tapal Wind Energy (10MW)

- Ismail Power Pvt. Ltd (10MW)

- Akhtar and Sons Group (10MW)

- China Sunec Energy Pvt. Ltd (2.4MW)

- Pakistan Wind Energy Ltd (5MW)

- NBT Wind Power Pvt. Ltd (500MW)

- United Energy Pakistan (150MW)

Meanwhile, the table shows the companies whose land allotment cases are pending with the land utilisation department.

Instead of looking for expensive, time-consuming and cumbersome options for power generation, the country should go for wind energy, which is relatively less expensive and its projects have short gestation periods, experts say. Meanwhile, the NTDC may also be asked to upgrade the transmission system on a war footing so that it can incorporate the power generated by the Gharo-Jimpir corridor in time.

_Published in Dawn, Business & Finance weekly, October 5th , 2015_


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Reconstruction & renovation of Government Polytechnic Institute For Boys, Sukkur


----------



## Qalandari

Renovation of Bin Qasim park


----------



## Qalandari

Reconstruction of Bandar Road Sukkur


----------



## Qalandari

Installation of solar lights on one of the flyovers in Khairpur


----------



## Qalandari

Complete renovation of Circuit House Benazirabad


----------



## Qalandari

Reconstruction, widening & plantation of DC House road, Shaheed Benazirabad


----------



## Qalandari

Renovation of Benazir Bhutto Musuem & Art Gallery in Shaheed Benazirabad


----------



## Qalandari

Construction of Bilawal Bhutto stadium in Shaheed Benazirabad


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## somebozo

PPP wasted billions of dollars of public money on a HFO power plant in Nandipur and Sui powered rental power stations...which completely defies logic..as even the most lay man knows running a power plan on gas requires fixed infrastructure therefore a stationary powerplant is more economical to run on gas..while a mobile / rental power plant on other hand should be run on liquid fuel because it is easier to tranport and handle...

PPP Fedual mentality is evidence as they are consuming public money and naming all developments on their corrupt family...just like any dictatorship...


----------



## nomi007

kutti choran nal mili hoi hai

see today express news


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Qalandari said:


> Construction of Bilawal Bhutto stadium in Shaheed Benazirabad




Ye Zardaristan ka Illaqa to nahi hai ?


----------



## Silicon0000

All Crap!!!

Don't even provide drinking water and other basic needs to its people.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Complete renovation of Govt Naval Rai Hiranand High School Society Hyderabad (Opp: Gol Building)


----------



## Qalandari

Solar lights in Shaheed Benazirabad


----------



## Qalandari

Shaheed Benazir Bhutto park in Mirpurkhas


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## RoadRunner401

Qalandari said:


>



Poor @Qalandari Keeps posting, Paint jobs pics over and over again.


----------



## Qalandari

Bilawal Bhutto Zardari sports complex, Shaheed Benazirabad


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Shaheed Zardari Bata Joota

Karachi Zoo bechara sheer








No Airconditioning for animals






Sindh Police ready to fight for justice, justice ko lagta hai , pura kha giya






ATM theft Sindh






KARACHI: The Auditor General of Pakistan (AGP) has detected irregularities and corruption worth at least Rs 2.6 billion in the Sindh’s excise and taxation department during the tenure of Pakistan People’s Party led provincial government, Customs Today learnt.






According to auditor-general’s report 2013-14, exclusively available with the Customs Today, the provincial exchequer faced a loss of at least Rs 1,036.48 million for bank guarantees cleared without cash realization.

The Sindh High Court in its decision vide misc No 7732/2011 dated 31-5-2011 directed that goods will be cleared by ETO on payment of 50 percent of the disputed amount by furnishing bank guarantee/security and cash will be paid for balance 50 percent amount.

Moreover, the report stated that Rs 3.40 million was suffered due to non recovery of establishment charges, less recovery of provincial excise duty Rs 667.80 million, non-realization of Infrastructure Cess Rs 34.95 million, non-recovery of hotel tax Rs 11.21 million, non-realization of motor vehicle tax Rs 120.65 million; non-realization of professional tax Rs 12.53 million and non-realization of property tax Rs 179.11 million.


PPP says , people died of drinking Alcohol are "Shaheed" 













*Country retreat of former Pakistan PM Benazir Bhutto hits the market for £10m (but it was once used for £450-a-night secret sex parties)*
*
*


*

Former Pakistan Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto and husband Asif Zardari owned the Surrey property from 1995

They had always denied buying the mansion which Pakistan authorities believed was paid for with ill-gotten gains

But Zardari admitted being behind the purchase in 2004, before it was sold for more than £4 million the following year

The Rockwood Estate, set in around 350 acres of countryside, is now expected to fetch up to £10m at auction
*
*Read more: Surrey country retreat of former Pakistan PM Benazir Bhutto on sale for £10m | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook*


* 

For sale: The former country retreat of assassinated Pakistan politician Benazir Bhutto, which later became a hub for sex parties, has gone up for auction for £10million

Former president: Bhutto claimed to have never even visited the property but Zardari eventually admitted being behind the purchase in 2004, before it was sold for more than £4 million the following year







There are 11 bedrooms, five bathrooms, a great hall, massive drawing room and a 115-foot terrace which overlooks a pond in the grounds.

It retains some original features including a wood-panelled study.*

*A domed master bedroom, which is the size of a small home, was apparently made bombproof with steel and reinforced concrete.*

*Only reported by UK newspaper

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Who.Cares

WTH is this thread!!!! News about zoo, making tennis court, installing street lights, making a building like a house is not modernization or development.





Flags of PPP on construction vehicles. This is shit.

I am sure this will get more PPP haters


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Sindh has 2nd highest budget in Pakistan and large sales tax base , however in term of service its shiat

In 10 years , 5 under zardari , and now current government could not extract coal

And we all know how filthy Karachi streets are


----------



## nomi007




----------



## somebozo

Larkana ranks number one in infant mortality....soon only bhutto will be alive in Larkana....aaaakh thuuu on Pee Pee Peee!


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Sindh ke aek zoo main bechare Tiger ko , proper environment nahi milti ....

Sleeping on ice ?

Instead of lush green grass and rocks

Ye , be zaban janwaroon ka khiyal nahi rakh sakte ... Insanoo ka kiya khiyal rakhain ge


This is the environment Tigers naturally live in






Apne London wale ghar ke liya kitni , green grass rakhi thi ?






Meanwhile the lions sleep in Prison camp





Mean while another shot at Sindh Police











Phiting Crime in Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Those cameras sell for $200-$300 dollar koon sa karnama anjam de diya


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007

سائیں تے سائیں ، سائیں دا کاپٹر بھی سائیں
پی سی بی کے زیراہتمام حیدرآباد اور کوئٹہ انڈر19 کامیچ جاری تھا کہ سائیں قائم علی شاہ نے ایک فیصلہ کیا اورپھر آناََ فانََا گراؤنڈ سے کھلاڑیوں کونکال کر ھیلی پیڈ بنایاگیا جہاں سائیں کے ھیلی کاپٹر کو بڑی شان و شوکت کے ساتھ 
اُتارا گیا،ویسے بھی سائیں کی لینڈنگ کاکوئی وقت مقرر نہیں ھے ۔
ریاض خان ھزاروی


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Jam Sadiq bridge inaugurated


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Venue: New football ground in Gizri


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

113 health facilities to be completed by December






















http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/sindh/2...lth-facilities


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## I S I

Kuch to sharam kar qalandari. Allah ko munh bhi dikhaana hai aakhrat main. Marega nahiin kya tu?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Pakistan's largest Trauma Centre nearing completion


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## zeetr

better change the name of province to Benezir


----------



## nomi007

*PPP Workers Ne Bilawal Ka Shandar Istaqbal Kia*


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

http://www.express.pk/story/402947/


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Renovation of Sindh museum


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Shaheed Benazir Bhutto Park, Sukkur


----------



## Qalandari

Multi-purpose sports complex, Mirpurkhas


----------



## Qalandari

Bakhtawar Public park, Larkana


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Bakhtawar Public park, Benazirabad


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007

*بھٹو زندہ ہو یا نہ ہو *
* 


یہ تصویر دیکھ کر ضرور زندہ ہو گیا ہو گا*

*



*


----------



## Aalia Noor

Great new startups by Govt of Shind in Pakistan of (PPP) good great


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Ongoing health related projects:
- 400 bed hospital in Gulshan 
- Emergency centre for heart diseases in Baldia Town
- 200 bed SMBB hospital in Mominabad
- 50 bed hospital in Ancholi
- 100 bed hospital in PIB colony
- 100 bed hospital in Orangi town
- Central blood bank

Upgradation of Maternity homes in:
- PIB colony
- Soldier bazaar
- Patel para
- Jehangir road

Also 500 million rupees released for upgradation of SIUT


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

@Qalandari
if u have access to any senior leader than share this news


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=416200121892429

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=455773567929491


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Mr304_AJ

After reading all long lengthy Post I can express my feeling like this....

*ab to kuch aur bhi andhera hai
ye meri rat ka sawera hai
*
*rahzanon se to bhag nikla tha*
*ab mujhe rahbaron ne ghera hai*
*
age age chalo tabar walo
abhi jangal bahut ghanera hai
*
*qafila kis ki pairawi mein chale*
*kaun sab se bara lutera hai*
*
so raho ab Hafeez ji tum bhi
ye nai zindagi ka dera hai...... *


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Progress in 4500 years

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

Karachi development work


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

Qalandari said:


> Karachi development work



The PPP's Sindh Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah now is popularly known as *Crime Ali Shah *because he protecting criminal and terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

nomi007 said:


>


man that song is really catchy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

i


nomi007 said:


>


in our city there is a medical college named MBBS medical college


----------



## The Sandman

LAKH LANAT @ArsalanKhan21 @nomi007


----------



## nomi007




----------



## CHD

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=950606288326034

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

__________________


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Khairpur flyover


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Water filtration plant UC 31 Karachi


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/sindh/1...rmation-system


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

__________________


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Pandora

Lol you filled entire page advertising water plant which actually the size of a small room. Have some shame

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Lyari expressway undergoing construction


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Dazzler

Qalandari said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Qalandari , this water plant , is like a small tiny project for 1 family home , with small scale electrical work done normally in private homes this setup

Koi mega projects nahi lagye papa ke bete ne ? Kiya ker raha hai papu



Qalandari said:


>



Roti Kapra , aur makan likha hai ? Per ye to bajri ki road hai ..?



nomi007 said:


> Progress in 4500 years




Qalandri , dekh ye to theek nahi saeen , noomi 007 , ke raha hai , Monjodaro bhi Bhuto ne banaya tha?



Qalandari said:


>



Ye to Private builder ka area dekha raha hai , saeeen ..... Private building iss main Bilawal ka kiya kamal hai ? Ye to paise wala building from UAE bana raha hai , phi sale ker deta hai rich logo ko .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Qalandari said:


>



Ye sea water main to Sewage mix hota hai ? RO plant to ye clean nahi kare ga !!!

Dooosri baat , ye jo - nuclear plant ka pani hai , wo bhi directly sea main jata hai 

Teesri PRABlem , when we will have sea storm .... all water will come into city from this "nali" sindh government is digging allowing sea water in city


Wo pata hai na , New Orleans main strom aya tha ... same PRABlem


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

If police is so great


Why are there rangers ?

Why are 20 police car protecting papa ka beta ?

Why is papa ka beta giving speeches behind bullat proof glass?
Sniper rifles are very popular in Pakistan

Offtopic , yad aya , Pakistan main aj kal Sniper Rifle bari demand hai , specially in Sindh





Ye Rifle manufacture ki jati hai , obviously ISO certified weapon hai

ISO certification ka naam suna tha manufacturing industry main? Ab ye kiya chakar hai samajh naji a raha

Mujhe to Governance PRABlem lug rahi hai !!! Ayeeein bahi , Kiya Khiyal hai ?


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Pir Ilahi Bux Law College, Dadu


----------



## Imran Khan

bhutto ka sunao kesa hai ajkal ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Bilawal Medical College, Jamshoro


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Sindh University - Dadu campus


----------



## Qalandari

Golimaar underpass construction ongoing


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007




----------



## Imran Khan

Qalandari said:


>


*قائد اعظم کو یہ گھر بے نظیر نے گفٹ کیا تھا ؟*


----------



## Qalandari

Qalandari said:


>


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Purepak-pak

ppp should fire all member from top to bottom and then do with intra party election from worker to chairmen then hope fully ppp will regain popularity


----------



## Purepak-pak

Long process if they want to tackle with corruption because corruption is destroying our society


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Bashido

yeh thread daikh k waqae hi lagta hai k awam ka dard dukh samjhnay wali hakoomat bhi hia aur jis raftar say kam kar rahay hai yeh loag anay walay dino mai Sindh ko UK say bhi agay lai jaye gai


----------



## The Sandman

Bashido said:


> UK say bhi agay lai jaye gai


UK ni Germany, Norway se bhi aagey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Soofi Inayat Shah library construction, Ghotki


----------



## Qalandari

Cadet College, Ghotki


----------



## Qalandari

32 power companies to invest in power sector in Sindh


----------



## Qalandari

Sindh introduces ballistic signature system for arms sale


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## My-Analogous




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Edevelop

@Qalandari 

*Another day, another crater on the road*






KARACHI: Citizens of Karachi had to brave yet another traffic jam on Friday morning when Tipu Sultan Road was clogged due to a large crater in the middle of the road.

The huge hole emerged on the main road as the sewerage line beneath the road was damaged due to the presence of organic gases inside it. According to the spokesperson of Karachi Water and Sewerage Board (KWSB), Nazir Mateen, the sewerage line had no issues earlier and it collapsed due to the organic gases that are formed inside the line.

The crater slowed down affected the flow of traffic on Shaheed-e-Millat Road from Baloch Colony Flyover till Tariq Road. However, traffic police remained on site to manage the flow. They had cordoned off the area around the hole since it is expected that the pit will expand over time.

East traffic SP Qamar Rizvi told _The Express Tribune_ that since it is one of the busiest roads of the city, the traffic police deployed more than the required squad. “We will try everything possible to manage the flow of the traffic,” he added.

KWSB engineer superintendent of East district, Wajid Siddiqui, said that due to the heavy flow of traffic, they can only start working late at night. He further added that all the necessary arrangements have been made. “We are just waiting for the traffic flow to ease so that casualties can be prevented,” he told _The Express Tribune_.

Wajid added that the damaged pipeline measures 24 inches in diameter and it was damaged because of the high amount of organic gases. He added that no damage has been caused to the surrounding water pipelines. Talking about the estimated time of the repair, he said it will take 48 hours.

NED University architecture and planning department chairperson Dr Noman Ahmed told _The Express Tribune_ that there are different kinds of organic gases in sewerage lines, which cause these blasts in the pipelines. “But to prevent such incidents, vent pipes are made for ventilation,” he said. “It is a scientific process. If organic gases are packed inside, friction will cause them to burst.” He further explained that these gases depend upon the type of waste being flown in sewerage lines. He added that proper ventilation system can prevent such incidents from happening.

Karachi Metropolitan Corporation technical director-general Niaz Ahmed Soomro told _The Express Tribune_ that they are working in coordination with the officials of the KWSB and that they will construct the road once the water board will be done with the repairs of the pipeline. This is not the first time that the citizens of Karachi faced such turmoil.

Damaged pipelines or overflowing gutters are a frequent sight. Citizens passing by the pit expressed anger for the government. Few were seen having arguments with the constables of the traffic police since the right turn to Tipu Sultan Road was closed from the Shaheed-e-Millat signal.

A motorcyclist, Jibran, said sarcastically that these are all gifts for us. “Unexpected gifts that we receive daily from our government,” he said. Another taxi driver, Wasif, hoped that things will get better since the elections of local government have taken place.

Another day, another crater on the road - The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=963151370441622

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## My-Analogous

Qalandari said:


>


*Seven more children die in Thar, drought toll rises to 34*
Seven more children die in Thar, drought toll rises to 34 - Pakistan - DAWN.COM



Qalandari said:


>


We hear these kind of news since 2008, so stop this topi drama.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Malir 15 flyover construction ongoing, soon to be inaugurated


----------



## Qalandari

Another project completed, to be inaugurated next week


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Dazzler

Qalandari said:


>


----------



## Manidabest

i dont see any development work happening in Sindh as long as you have corrupt feudals on top in Sindh


----------



## Dazzler

Manidabest said:


> i dont see any development work happening in Sindh as long as you have corrupt feudals on top in Sindh



never mind this chap, he is paid to do what he does.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Imran Khan

bhutto mara ya abhi zinda hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Imran Khan said:


> bhutto mara ya abhi zinda hai?


Zinda hay zinda hay jb tk sindh pur trhan khatam ni hoga wo zinda hii rahega

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Imran Khan

DesertFox97 said:


> Zinda hay zinda hay jb tk sindh pur trhan khatam ni hoga wo zinda hii rahega


koi idea kab tak mary ga ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Qalandari said:


>


Saeen museums may bhutto related na rukh day na kuch woh ab tak zinda hai Pee party ka bhanda bhoot jaye ga!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=506291156216810


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## HttpError

@Qalandari jis speed se tum development kerwa rahaye ho PDF per, lagta hai Sindh will over take London by 2017.  ALLAH se dar mere bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Dazzler

Nine more children die in Thar, drought toll hits 100 - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Maternity ward extension at existing maternity block of Jinnah Post Graduate Medical Complex (JPMC), Karachi nearing completion





















__________________


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1547203151975997


----------



## Qalandari

Construction of Green line by Sindh government ongoing


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Muhammad Omar

Qalandari said:


> Construction of Green line by Sindh government ongoing



*Project by Federal Gov     *

*otherwise Sleeping beauty would come for the inauguration   *

*PROOF*

*PM terms Green Line a 'gift for the people of Karachi' - The Express Tribune*
*PM announces Rs15bn for Karachi 'Green Line' bus project - Pakistan - DAWN.COM*
*﻿PM announces metro bus service for Karachi | Pakistan News Index*
*Federal Govt Announced Green Line Bus Service Project in Karachi*
*PM announces ‘Green Line’ bus service for Karachi | Pakistan - Geo.tv*

**
**


----------



## Qalandari

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Project by Federal Gov     *
> 
> *otherwise Sleeping beauty would come for the inauguration   *
> 
> *PROOF*
> 
> *PM terms Green Line a 'gift for the people of Karachi' - The Express Tribune*
> *PM announces Rs15bn for Karachi 'Green Line' bus project - Pakistan - DAWN.COM*
> *PM announces metro bus service for Karachi | Pakistan News Index*
> *Federal Govt Announced Green Line Bus Service Project in Karachi*
> *PM announces ‘Green Line’ bus service for Karachi | Pakistan - Geo.tv*




*Dude Federal Government has backed out from this project and is not funding anymore. All the links which you have added are old. This is the latest news.*











Unaccounted amount: CM expresses reservations over financing of Green Line bus project - The Express Tribune


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Qalandari said:


> *Dude Federal Government has backed out from this project and is not funding anymore. All the links which you have added are old. This is the latest news.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unaccounted amount: CM expresses reservations over financing of Green Line bus project - The Express Tribune



lets see inaugurate kaun krta ha


----------



## Qalandari

Muhammad Omar said:


> lets see inaugurate kaun krta ha



Next time make sure you do some research before posting bogus news. Your hate for PPP makes you cut a sorry figure.


----------



## Sipahi

@Qalandari @Muhammad Omar You both are legands.

@Muhammad Omar You should make a smillar thread.


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Muhammad Omar

mshahid said:


> @Qalandari @Muhammad Omar You both are legands.
> 
> @Muhammad Omar You should make a smillar thread.



Already working on 2 have a look  

China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) | Updates & Discussions

Infrastructure Development in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

BRT Orange line: Relocation of utility lines under way - The Express Tribune


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Dualization of Hyderabad-Badin road project


----------



## Qalandari

.........


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## RescueRanger

PPP is not PPP under Zardari Junior!


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## RescueRanger

Latest Development from PPP:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Qalandari

Malir 15 flyover update


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## The Sandman

RescueRanger said:


> Latest Development from PPP:


 i was going to post it here  don't know why mods aren't closing this thread


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Muhammad Omar

DesertFox97 said:


> i was going to post it here  don't know why mods aren't closing this thread



well this thread update us whatever somewhat development is actually happening in Sindh


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Nasir Jamil

*I am sure Qalandari ko, Maray hue Bhutto ko phr se Zinda kerna k bht paisa milay gain *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=982628878496421


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007

PPP got opportunity to save Asim Hussain, Y they don't observe their own agenda?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

ReAl achievements are here......

Ranger : 2
People Party : 0

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

@Qalandari look at this Nawaz Shareef will inaugurate Green Line Metro Bus It;s a project of Federal Gov   told you


----------



## Qalandari

Muhammad Omar said:


> @Qalandari look at this Nawaz Shareef will inaugurate Green Line Metro Bus It;s a project of Federal Gov   told you



Yes thanks to CM Sindh who forced Nawaz league to pay for the project otherwise they were escaping in broad daylight by not paying the dues















Unaccounted amount: CM expresses reservations over financing of Green Line bus project - The Express Tribune


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Muhammad Omar

Qalandari said:


> Yes thanks to CM Sindh who forced Nawaz league to pay for the project otherwise they were escaping in broad daylight by not paying the dues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unaccounted amount: CM expresses reservations over financing of Green Line bus project - The Express Tribune



BS LOL CM Sindh if really wanted to make Metro in Karachi He would have started Orange Yellow Line Metro Bus and JICA (Japan) by now would have Started Karachi Circular Railway Project


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Qalandari

Muhammad Omar said:


> BS LOL CM Sindh if really wanted to make Metro in Karachi He would have started Orange Yellow Line Metro Bus and JICA (Japan) by now would have Started Karachi Circular Railway Project




No need to be over smart with me. It was the Nawaj league Supreme court that blocked JICA to take part in the circular railway project. Sindh govt is doing things systematically. First sorting out health, education, other civic amenities and then resolve the transportation issue. Quite a few flyovers and road projects have been dealt with already which will be part of the various transportation routes and this has been going on since last 2-3 years. Its not like Lahore where one metro is built and the coapt roads running alongside the route gets congested regularly because of the ill planning. The Lahore metro has destroyed the local culture and environment and the masses have to pay 2 billion rupees taxes as subsidy annually to run the most expensive and ill planned metro of the world.

In Karachi there will be five to six bus routes and a circular railway system and these projects are being planned in a proper manner. Even the green line is being built by the Sindh government after proper planning. The only role of the corrupt federal govt is to finance this project and it was backing out and escaping but thanks to CM Sindh we have forced the corrupt Nawaz league to dole out the money of Sindh.

Only if patwaris and PPP haters had brains alas


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Muhammad Omar

Qalandari said:


> No need to be over smart with me. It was the Nawaj league Supreme court that blocked JICA to take part in the circular railway project. Sindh govt is doing things systematically. First sorting out health, education, other civic amenities and then resolve the transportation issue. Quite a few flyovers and road projects have been dealt with already which will be part of the various transportation routes and this has been going on since last 2-3 years. Its not like Lahore where one metro is built and the coapt roads running alongside the route gets congested regularly because of the ill planning. The Lahore metro has destroyed the local culture and environment and the masses have to pay 2 billion rupees taxes as subsidy annually to run the most expensive and ill planned metro of the world.
> 
> In Karachi there will be five to six bus routes and a circular railway system and these projects are being planned in a proper manner. Even the green line is being built by the Sindh government after proper planning. The only role of the corrupt federal govt is to finance this project and it was backing out and escaping but thanks to CM Sindh we have forced the corrupt Nawaz league to dole out the money of Sindh.
> 
> Only if patwaris and PPP haters had brains alas



LOL who says Lahore has just one Metro Orange Line is under construction in future Purple and Blue will also Come...   

well your so called PEE PEE PEE was in Federal from 2008 to 2013 what happened then? did Supreme Court also stopped Sindh to build KCR with JICA?? 

and yeah Lahore one is not ill planned but these tracks are elevated and can be converted to Metro Anytime Gov wants or the needs so they dont have to redo it again just lay the tracks upgrade stations and Metro train will run LOL 

CM sindh Forced Nawaz hahahahaha biggest joke of the day 

your PPP bring 18th amendment Punjab was Building Metro when PPP was in Federal and it's still building metro in Pindi and Multan why didn't PPP financed Metro when ppp was in Federal 2008-2013???/ 

Can't even Fix Roads and Gutters of Karachi and talking about Lahore ill planned hahahaha 
Karachi doesn't have waste management systems fix that Sindh Budget is 738 Billion Rupees use that money


----------



## Qalandari

Muhammad Omar said:


> LOL who says Lahore has just one Metro Orange Line is under construction in future Purple and Blue will also Come...
> 
> well your so called PEE PEE PEE was in Federal from 2008 to 2013 what happened then? did Supreme Court also stopped Sindh to build KCR with JICA??
> 
> and yeah Lahore one is not ill planned but these tracks are elevated and can be converted to Metro Anytime Gov wants or the needs so they dont have to redo it again just lay the tracks upgrade stations and Metro train will run LOL
> 
> CM sindh Forced Nawaz hahahahaha biggest joke of the day
> 
> your PPP bring 18th amendment Punjab was Building Metro when PPP was in Federal and it's still building metro in Pindi and Multan why didn't PPP financed Metro when ppp was in Federal 2008-2013???/
> 
> Can't even Fix Roads and Gutters of Karachi and talking about Lahore ill planned hahahaha
> Karachi doesn't have waste management systems fix that Sindh Budget is 738 Billion Rupees use that money




As I said no need to be over smart with me. 18th amendment was passed in 2011 and its first practical implementation year was 2012.

Nawaj league supreme court stopped PPP government on working on the circular railway project. The following link is the complete systematic study carried out in 2012

http://greenline.gov.pk/doc/EID-CR(6)12149-FR-MASTER-PLAN-01.pdf


Punjab government just built metro whereas the condition of health is pathetic in the whole of the province. PPP has focused on health instead. This is the most basic human right.

*Corrupt Punjab government builds metro for corruption. *

This in the end result of corruption which can be seen in the pics below


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Qalandari said:


> As I said no need to be over smart with me. 18th amendment was passed in 2011 and its first practical implementation year was 2012.
> 
> Nawaj league supreme court stopped PPP government on working on the circular railway project. The following link is the complete systematic study carried out in 2012
> 
> http://greenline.gov.pk/doc/EID-CR(6)12149-FR-MASTER-PLAN-01.pdf
> 
> 
> Punjab government just built metro whereas the condition of health is pathetic in the whole of the province. PPP has focused on health instead. This is the most basic human right.
> 
> *Corrupt Punjab government builds metro for corruption. *
> 
> This in the end result of corruption which can be seen in the pics below




KCR is a project from 1999   LOL 

This happens in Very heavy Rain...  It rained quiet heavily that day But 

In Karachi after few millimeters of rain 











when it doesn't rain


----------



## Qalandari

Muhammad Omar said:


> KCR is a project from 1999   LOL
> 
> This happens in Very heavy Rain...  It rained quiet heavily that day But
> 
> In Karachi after few millimeters of rain



PPP government started in 2008 and by 2012 when it started working on KCR the corrupt Nawaj league supreme court stopped the work due to its ill intentions. 

That happened on the main roads but the pics which I showed actually show the rain water entering the metro underground passenger areas where no drainage system was made because the money allotted for the drainage system was stolen by the corrupt Punjab government.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Qalandari said:


> PPP government started in 2008 and by 2012 when it started working on KCR the corrupt Nawaj league supreme court stopped the work due to its ill intentions.
> 
> That happened on the main roads but the pics which I showed actually show the rain water entering the metro underground passenger areas where no drainage system was made because the money allotted for the drainage system was stolen by the corrupt Punjab government.



Hahahah from 2008 till 2012 Qaim ali Shah urf Sleeping beauty was sleeping then he realize oh we have to make KCR in 2013 hahahah Your Funny..... 

so by going to your logic if it happens on Main roads i's ok and if it happens in underground passageway due to heavy rains then it's corruption??

Man US and England and China are also corrupted


----------



## Qalandari

Muhammad Omar said:


> Hahahah from 2008 till 2012 Qaim ali Shah urf Sleeping beauty was sleeping then he realize oh we have to make KCR in 2013 hahahah Your Funny.....
> 
> so by going to your logic if it happens on Main roads i's ok and if it happens in underground passageway due to heavy rains then it's corruption??
> 
> Man US and England and China are also corrupted



You need to take admission in a school to understand English. I have already said that Sindh government first focused on health and other civic amenities and during this period also worked on the BRTS routes by making flyovers, tunnels and signal free corridors.

Punjab only worked on metro without focusing on the other basic civil amenities.

Secondly your logic is really absurd and actually illogical. If anything wrong happens in other countries then it does not automatically makes it correct. Yes I would deem these pics as testimony of corruption too. Two wrongs do not make a right.

They should have made rain proof underground systems and effective drainage systems.

Going by your logic I fear tomorrow you will say that majority of Chinese are non-muslims so Pakistanis should also become non-muslims. As I said your excuses are really illogical.

You really cannot defend the corrupt practices of Punjab government and Nawaj league. They are corrupt to the core.


----------



## waleed3601

@Muhammad Omar - leave him, he's brainwashed to the absolute core. It can't be helped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## RescueRanger

PPP DEVELOPMENT IN SINDH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari

RescueRanger said:


> PPP DEVELOPMENT IN SINDH


----------



## Khafee

RescueRanger said:


> PPP DEVELOPMENT IN SINDH


As a parent, I can't look at this picture. Too painful. May Allah have mercy on all of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Qalandari said:


>



Will it bring his daughter back, what can a "POOR" man do when faced with the power of a badmash, look at the faces of the relatives in the photo "Bottom left" and you still DARE use for propaganda? You criminal!

BTW I am neutral, I no longer support any political party!


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## forcetrip

Coming to roost the chicken a bit too soon. 

*Groundbreaking ceremony delayed: Green Line BRT stuck on the red light *





Officials claim construction work for the project has already begun . PHOTO: APP

*KARACHI: *
The groundbreaking ceremony of the Green Line Bus Rapid Transit (BRT), which was supposed to take place in mid-January, has been delayed further. However, officials claim the construction work on ground has been initiated.
The funds for the project have been approved and consultants have completed their homework for Karachi’s very own metro bus service that will breeze through Surjani Town and all the way to Guru Mandir.






Not only will modern buses be introduced through the Green Line project for the public-transport-starved city, but segregated lanes for these buses will also be made for commuters to cover the distance in a short span of time. The project, which is estimated to cost Rs16 billion, is being funded by the federal government. The funds were announced in the budget for the financial year 2015-2016. Out of the 17.8 kilometre (km) stretch of the Green Line BRT, 9.92km will be elevated and 7.88km will be on ground. There will be a total of 21 stations along its route.
Karachi Infrastructure Development Company Limited (KIDCL) chief financial officer Bilal Memon announced last year that the project will formally kick-off in mid-January and the infrastructure will be completed by the end of 2016. *However, according to sources, work on the project has not yet started because Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif is not available for the inauguration ceremony.*
KIDCL has been formed by the federal government specifically to handle the project. Memon had also said last year that the BRT project will become operational by June 2017, as the infrastructure will be handed over to Sindh government once construction is complete.

As of today, Memon insisted that work on the ground has begun and a camp office has also been established at Nazimabad Chowrangi. He said that the PM, or any of his nominees from the federal government, will inaugurate the groundbreaking ceremony this month.

Memon said the test piling at Guru Mandir and at various intersections for the flyovers has also been started. “The shifting of waterlines at KDA Chowrangi is also under way, which will take a month or two,” he added.

Meanwhile, EA consultancy firm’s Tahir Soomro insisted the construction work is proceeding as planned. “However, the PM’s arrival is very important,” he said, adding that they have to give briefing to the PM regarding the stations, as he has keen interest in their designs and only he will approve it.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

It's a project of Federal Gov and Some guys are praising CM Sindh 

Inauguration by Nawaz Shareef Funds by Federal Gov ... Green Line and Orange line are Connected with each other 

Green Line is 17 Km and Orange line is 2.9 KM    



forcetrip said:


> Coming to roost the chicken a bit too soon.
> 
> *Groundbreaking ceremony delayed: Green Line BRT stuck on the red light *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officials claim construction work for the project has already begun . PHOTO: APP
> 
> *KARACHI: *
> The groundbreaking ceremony of the Green Line Bus Rapid Transit (BRT), which was supposed to take place in mid-January, has been delayed further. However, officials claim the construction work on ground has been initiated.
> The funds for the project have been approved and consultants have completed their homework for Karachi’s very own metro bus service that will breeze through Surjani Town and all the way to Guru Mandir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only will modern buses be introduced through the Green Line project for the public-transport-starved city, but segregated lanes for these buses will also be made for commuters to cover the distance in a short span of time. The project, which is estimated to cost Rs16 billion, is being funded by the federal government. The funds were announced in the budget for the financial year 2015-2016. Out of the 17.8 kilometre (km) stretch of the Green Line BRT, 9.92km will be elevated and 7.88km will be on ground. There will be a total of 21 stations along its route.
> Karachi Infrastructure Development Company Limited (KIDCL) chief financial officer Bilal Memon announced last year that the project will formally kick-off in mid-January and the infrastructure will be completed by the end of 2016. *However, according to sources, work on the project has not yet started because Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif is not available for the inauguration ceremony.*
> KIDCL has been formed by the federal government specifically to handle the project. Memon had also said last year that the BRT project will become operational by June 2017, as the infrastructure will be handed over to Sindh government once construction is complete.
> 
> As of today, Memon insisted that work on the ground has begun and a camp office has also been established at Nazimabad Chowrangi. He said that the PM, or any of his nominees from the federal government, will inaugurate the groundbreaking ceremony this month.
> 
> Memon said the test piling at Guru Mandir and at various intersections for the flyovers has also been started. “The shifting of waterlines at KDA Chowrangi is also under way, which will take a month or two,” he added.
> 
> Meanwhile, EA consultancy firm’s Tahir Soomro insisted the construction work is proceeding as planned. “However, the PM’s arrival is very important,” he said, adding that they have to give briefing to the PM regarding the stations, as he has keen interest in their designs and only he will approve it.



They are Delaying it Intentionally... Yeh Kam tb Start krien gai ta k bnte bnte 2017 aajai Election pass hn gai Pics of Nawaz Sharif will be all over Karachi... Pure Politics


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## salarsikander

Qalandari said:


>


where is your PApa Zaradari ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Muhammad Omar

inauguration of uncompleted Flyover 

and Already The Flyover ki Buri halat Asphalt ukhar rhi Plaster gir rha


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Kambojaric

*‘Cracks’ appear on Malir 15 flyover*







KARACHI: 

The government’s decision to open in ‘public interest’ the yet-to-be-completed Malir 15 flyover on Monday seemed to have backfired a day later after cracks emerged on the newly-constructed structure.

However, officials of the Karachi Metropolitan Corporation (KMC) said the ‘cracks’ were actually construction joints, while the iron rods protruding out of the flyover were a result of oversized trucks hitting the lower parts of the flyover.

Traffic engineer, Ashar Lodhi, while commenting on the cracks, said their depth needed to be examined. If the cracks are not deep, he said, they are not dangerous.

Meanwhile, the ramp from Azeempura to Malir 15, according to the official, would easily take another year or more. The official maintained that the KMC and Pakistan Railways were yet to reach a decision for the construction of the other track, as railways was yet to issue a No-Objection Certificate (NOC). However, KMC’s DG technical Niaz Ahmed Somroo insisted that they have got all the NOCs from Pakistan Railways and work is under way.

On the construction of the service road, which is plagued with huge ditches, the official commented that they would only be constructed once the whole project is completed.
The flyover’s construction, which failed to meet several deadlines, caused losses to residents of the area as well as traders. The Landhi Association of Trade and Industry and Bin Qasim Association of Trade and Industry claimed they suffered losses owing to traffic delays and diverted routes. The alternative route established at Korangi’s Dawood Chowrangi is full of potholes that are adversely affecting the movement of heavy traffic.

Athar, a truck driver who parks his vehicle under the flyover, told _The Express Tribune_ that in the last days of the construction, the flyover was constructed haphazardly, mainly due to pressure from the public and media.

However, an official of Kainat Construction Company, the contractor of the flyover, denied all such allegations and said the cracks were not at all due to their negligence. The official said that the two bridges were joined together, due to which the gaps were visible. Pointing towards the crack at the centre of the flyover’s abutment, he said it was due to the joining of the two sides. “Cracks are basically joints,” he claimed, adding that they would be cemented soon.

On Monday, the flyover’s ramps from Malir 15 bus stop to Millat Bakery were inaugurated after two years of sporadic construction. Another track of the flyover, from Azeempura to Malir 15, is yet to be constructed. Speaking to the media after the inauguration, local government minister Jam Khan Shoro said even though 25 per cent of work on the project is yet to be completed, the flyover was opened in public interest.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Kambojaric said:


> *‘Cracks’ appear on Malir 15 flyover*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KARACHI:
> 
> The government’s decision to open in ‘public interest’ the yet-to-be-completed Malir 15 flyover on Monday seemed to have backfired a day later after cracks emerged on the newly-constructed structure.
> 
> However, officials of the Karachi Metropolitan Corporation (KMC) said the ‘cracks’ were actually construction joints, while the iron rods protruding out of the flyover were a result of oversized trucks hitting the lower parts of the flyover.
> 
> Traffic engineer, Ashar Lodhi, while commenting on the cracks, said their depth needed to be examined. If the cracks are not deep, he said, they are not dangerous.
> 
> Meanwhile, the ramp from Azeempura to Malir 15, according to the official, would easily take another year or more. The official maintained that the KMC and Pakistan Railways were yet to reach a decision for the construction of the other track, as railways was yet to issue a No-Objection Certificate (NOC). However, KMC’s DG technical Niaz Ahmed Somroo insisted that they have got all the NOCs from Pakistan Railways and work is under way.
> 
> On the construction of the service road, which is plagued with huge ditches, the official commented that they would only be constructed once the whole project is completed.
> The flyover’s construction, which failed to meet several deadlines, caused losses to residents of the area as well as traders. The Landhi Association of Trade and Industry and Bin Qasim Association of Trade and Industry claimed they suffered losses owing to traffic delays and diverted routes. The alternative route established at Korangi’s Dawood Chowrangi is full of potholes that are adversely affecting the movement of heavy traffic.
> 
> Athar, a truck driver who parks his vehicle under the flyover, told _The Express Tribune_ that in the last days of the construction, the flyover was constructed haphazardly, mainly due to pressure from the public and media.
> 
> However, an official of Kainat Construction Company, the contractor of the flyover, denied all such allegations and said the cracks were not at all due to their negligence. The official said that the two bridges were joined together, due to which the gaps were visible. Pointing towards the crack at the centre of the flyover’s abutment, he said it was due to the joining of the two sides. “Cracks are basically joints,” he claimed, adding that they would be cemented soon.
> 
> On Monday, the flyover’s ramps from Malir 15 bus stop to Millat Bakery were inaugurated after two years of sporadic construction. Another track of the flyover, from Azeempura to Malir 15, is yet to be constructed. Speaking to the media after the inauguration, local government minister Jam Khan Shoro said even though 25 per cent of work on the project is yet to be completed, the flyover was opened in public interest.



Inaugurated after 3 years that to incomplete and Cracks already appeared in it.. Sindh Gov at it's best...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Muhammad Omar said:


> Inaugurated after 3 years that to incomplete and Cracks already appeared in it.. Sindh Gov at it's best...


BTW why mods ban poor qalandrani ? its unfair


----------



## Kambojaric

Muhammad Omar said:


> Inaugurated after 3 years that to incomplete and Cracks already appeared in it.. Sindh Gov at it's best...



Alas Qalandari isnt here. Would have loved to hear what excuse PPP had this time


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Imran Khan said:


> BTW why mods ban poor qalandrani ? its unfair



OH he wasn't banned last night... Maybe rat ko uskay andar ka bhutto zinda hogya tha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Muhammad Omar said:


> OH he wasn't banned last night... Maybe rat ko uskay andar ka bhutto zinda hogya tha


bhutoo zinda hai qalander mar gya ye kya baat hoi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

More pics of Gambat Institute of Medical Sciences


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Viper 94

so every other thing in sindh is named "shaheed benazir bhutto ___________"


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Bilawal sports complex, Nawabshah


----------



## Qalandari

Shaheen vocational training institute, Nawabshah


----------



## Qalandari

Water ultrafiltration plant, Nawabshah


----------



## Qalandari

Childrens library, Nawabshah


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007

*بھنگ سرکار نہ جاگی ، مگر سرکار کو جگانے والے عالمگیر کو پولیس نے گرفتار کر لیا *

* لعنت ہے بھنگی شاہ پر*


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Qalandari said:


>



First girls cadet college ??? 

There is already girls cadet college in chakwal which is operational for years now ..


----------



## Paksanity

How come PPP is taking credit of institutes conceived by PAF? I mean seriously? And they name it what "*Bakhtawar *cadet college"?! Bakhtawar who? Who is this person? What are his/ her credentials? What has he/ she achieved in his life? What the heck is wrong with Zardari and his sons and daughters? They think it is still 80s?


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Numerous

ziaulislam said:


> i think govt of sindh should also add numbers to its schemes and colleges like benzair college 1, 2,3 ,4 and so on and should even rename the old ones if it hasnt already


Zardi must feel pretty left out 

Man I scrolled for fun through like 5 pages, then I realised he went on to post 145 pages 0.0

That's dedication (or perhaps even a full time job!) :p


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

\


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=457109624485214


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari

Korangi flyover construction ongoing


----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

Qalandari said:


>


----------



## nomi007

Ye Picture Soba Sindh Ki Hain Jaha Aaj Bi Botto Zinda Hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## Qalandari




----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=998240410229288


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1042167252503270





le bhai qalandari sunta ja aur sharmata ja


----------



## saiyan0321

nomi007 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1042167252503270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> le bhai qalandari sunta ja aur sharmata ja



Yes I heard it on news. This was amazing. The thing is that PPP cry babies have been crying shaheed so much that they made bilawal shaheed as well. What a disgrace. 

Anyhow qalandari is being paid big bucks bro. He doesn't care.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

saiyan0321 said:


> Yes I heard it on news. This was amazing. The thing is that PPP cry babies have been crying shaheed so much that they made bilawal shaheed as well. What a disgrace.
> 
> Anyhow qalandari is being paid big bucks bro. He doesn't care.



The Main question is where is he  he didn't post any pics on Development of Sindh after 11 March.. 

Looks like he forgot his password

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Muhammad Omar said:


> The Main question is where is he  he didn't post any pics on Development of Sindh after 11 March..
> 
> Looks like he forgot his password



Maybe they didn't clear his payment cheque for the last two months. :p :p :p :p :p 

And what pics? you and @nomi007 post pictures of actual development and digging and progress and he has been posting pamphlets and ads for the last three years with an occasional picture of a dugged up place without any progress completion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Qalandari

...............


----------

